# 25 يناير 2011, بداية عصر جديد فى تاريخ مصر



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*



​
قبل المظاهرة المزمع تنظيمها اليوم بعدد من أماكن بالقاهرة والمحافظات تحت عنوان يوم الغضب بدأت قوات الشرطة منذ الصباح الباكر حشد ترسانتها العسكرية والأمنية بالأماكن التي أعلن أنها ستكون بؤر لتجمع المظاهرات ومن أول هذه الأماكن شارع شبرا الذي شهد العديد من مظاهرات الأقباط في الفترة الأخيرة بعد انفجار كنيسة القديسين .
وقامت قوات الشرطة بالتمركز أمام " حي شبرا " بمحطة عمر أفندي بمنطقة مسره وتراصت سيارات الأمن ومكافحة الشغب علي جانبي شارع شبرا أمام رئاسة الحي كما وقد وصلت قوات أخري من الأمن المركزي ومكافحة الشغب إلي منطقة دوران شبرا وذلك تحسبا لاندلاع مظاهرات أخرى فيها والتي تعد واحدة من المناطق التي دعت إليها الحركات السياسية لتنظيم ثورة فيها.
وجدير بالذكر أن قوات الأمن قامت بإغلاق أبواب حي شبرا ولم يسمح لأي صحفي أو إعلامي بدخول الحي أو الاستفسار عن أي شئ .. وكانت القوي السياسية المنظمة لمظاهرة " يوم الغضب " قد أعلنت أن المظاهرة ستبدأ بمناطق عديدة في تمام الساعة الثانية ظهرا وتستمر تحي الخامسة مساءا .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*



​

ينتشر الآن ألاف المتظاهرين بمنطقة وسط البلد وينتقلون من مكان لاخر دون تدخل من الشرطه المصريه وكانت المظاهرة التي تجمعت عند دار القضاء بمنطقة وسط البلد قد انتقلت الي ميدان التحرير وسرعان ما فقد الامن السيطره عليها فقام آلاف المتظاهرين بالسير بشوارع وسط البلد الان بحرية دون ان يتصدي لهم الامن كالمعتاد.
وتدور المظاهرات الأن في إطار سلمي ولا يوجد اي اعمال شغب او تكسير فقط يرفع المتظاهرون شعارات عديدة تطالب بالحرية السياسيه وعودة الديمقراطية والمطالبه باحزاب حقيقية والمطالبه بحد ادني للاجور وتخفيض اسعار السلع 
وجدير بالذكر أن قيادات وأعضاء حزب الوفد قد نزلو الي الشارع وتفاعلو مع المتظاهرين كما شهدت المظاهرات ايضا مشاركة الاخوان وعدد من القوي السياسيه الاخري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​
* صورة حية من قلب الاحداث بمحافظة الاسكندرية 
            أصيب 7 متظاهرين أمام محكمة الإسكندرية بعد أن قامت قوات الأمن بعمل كردون حولهم وأوسعوهم ضرباً كان من بينهم سيدتان في العشرين من عمرهما وقد أدى ذلك إلى سقوط المتظاهرين أرضا وقام مدنيون قيل أنهم قوات خاصة بالسحل والضرب في أجزاء حساسة من جسدهم ثم قاموا بتركهم  بعد أن غرقوا في الدماء.
وقام بعض المارة بالتعاطف معهم وأتصلوا بسيارات الإسعاف والتي تأخرت أكثر من نصف ساعة ولم ييأس الأهالي فنقلوهم بالسيارات الأجرة والملاكي إلى المستشفى الأميري الجامعي بقسم الجروح.
وقال أحد شهود العيان على كورنيش الإسكندرية أن هؤلاء المصابين مواطنين عاديين من الإسكندرية تحمسوا لفكرة يوم الغضب التي دعت لها القوى الوطنية كرد فعل عما يلاقونه يومياً من عذاب في المواصلات والأجهزة الحكومية والمدارس وقاموا بالهتاف فقط ضد الظالمين ولم يسموا أحداً بعينه ولكن قوات الأمن تلكأت لهم وقامت بسحلهم وضربهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​
*
مر الآن المتظاهرون من شارع 26 يوليو بمنطقة بولاق أبو العلا و قد زاد عددهم بعد أن إنضم لهم بعض أهالي المنطقة و هم الآن في شارع 26 يوليو و قد إستبعد قائدي المظاهرة إسلوب المناورات مع قوات الأمن التي لم تسيطر علي الموقف حتى الأمن.
كان من المفترض أن يذهب المتظاهرون  إلي دار القضاء العالي لكن الأمن منعهم و ألتفوا نهاية شارع 26 يوليو مع شارع الجلاء و قاموا بدخول من الشارع المؤدي إلي شارع الصحافة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]OmCBACGFN1U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]o-wZpF6P7sQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## red333 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

بدات الشرطة استخدام خراطيم الماء لتفريق المتظاهرين وسط القاهرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​
*تجمع الآلاف من المتظاهرين بميدان الإسعاف و ذلك ضمن الوقفة الإحتجاجية التي أعلنت عن قيامها قوي المعارضة اليوم و يظهر بالفيديو تجمع آلاف في ظل عدم وجود أمن ملحوظ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*

​
أغلقت أجهزة الأمن بوزارة الداخلية كافة الطرق من و إلي ميدان التحرير بعد أن أجرت عدة تحويلات مرورية نظراً لتظاهر الآلاف بميدان التحرير علي بعد 200 متر من المتحف المصري كما قام المتظاهرين بأداء صلاة العصر ثم عاودوا للتظاهر بميدان التحرير و دار القضاء العالي ووصل عددهم 9 آلاف و يلاحظ  وجود تعليمات بعدم الإشتباك مع المتظاهرين من جانب الأمن.
فيما أغلق الأمن كوبري أمام المتظاهرين و ثورة غضب عارمة بين الشباب القادمون من جامع مصطفي محمود في طريقهم للداخلية في الوقت الذي شهدت فيه منطقة شيراتون القاهرة تواجد أمني كثيف.*


----------



## red333 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

الشرطة بدات استخدام القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الأمن المركزي يطارد المتظاهرين في شوارع شبرا لمنعهم من الالتحام بمظاهرة التحرير، ويلقي القبض على 15 متظاهرا في شارع خلوصي بدوران شبرا بينهم مسنين وسحلوهم على الأرض كما قاموا بالاعتداء على عدد من البنات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

[YOUTUBE]o-wZpF6P7sQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأمن المركزي يطارد المتظاهرين في شوارع شبرا لمنعهم من الالتحام بمظاهرة التحرير، ويلقي القبض على 15 متظاهرا في شارع خلوصي بدوران شبرا بينهم مسنين وسحلوهم على الأرض كما قاموا بالاعتداء على عدد من البنات*




*ها كالعادة ,عادتهم ولا هيشتروها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هما امته هيبقوا بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ااااااااه يالقهر ربنا يستر عليكى يامصر الرب يتدخل 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*


[YOUTUBE]xWow0eCPkCY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*



​
*الوضع الان فى جامعه الدول العربية .. أكثر من 10 الاف متظاهر فى جامعه الدول العربيه والامن يفقد السيطره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*السويس : الاعداد تتزايد في ميدان الاربعين وينضم الي المتظاهرين عمال السوق و يسيروا متجهين نحو المحافظه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*المحلة الكبرى: يتظاهر الآن المئات فى شارع البحر والأعداد فى إزدياد مستمر و قوات الأمن تحاول منع المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*الامن يقذف قنابل مسيلة للدموع بكتافة عالية علي المتظاهيرين من فوق أسطح العمارات في وسط البلد*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*عاجل جداً اعتداء الأمن على المتظاهرين امام مجلس الشعب بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع وتفريقهم بخراطيم المياه واعتداء أمنى بالعصى على متظاهرى شبرا القبض على وإصابة عدد مجهول من المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*



​


*القنابل المسيلة للدموع تملأ ميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*الإسكندرية : عشرون ألفا يحرقون صور "مبارك" وأفراد عائلته "فردا فردا" والأمن يقف أمام الحشود عاجزا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*- فتيات في الشوارع يوزعن الورود ويطلبون من رجال الأمن عدم الإعتداء على المتظاهرين لأنهم أخوتهم وأصدقاءهم وكل هدفهم مصلحة بلادهم
- تصفيق لعميد شرطة اثناء مظاهره بسبب تعامله الراقى مع المتظاهرين
- احد جنود الامن المركزى يتم نقله الى القصر العينى بسبب حدوث حاله من الاعياء الشديد له
- تجمهر 100 مواطن فى شارع الاسكندرانى بمنطقه محرم بك بالاسكندرية ويتجهون الى ميدان الرصافة
- تواجد امنى مكثف فى منطقة المنشية بالاسكندرية
- الامن يسيطر على وسط البلد بالقاهرة
- الامن يشدد الرقابة على جميع مخارج المترو فى منطقه وسط البلد
- الامن يغلق الشوارع المؤدية الى وزارة الداخلية وقصر عابدين
- مظاهرات كثيرة وعنيفة فى محافظة الشرقية
- الامن يحتل ميدان الجيزه وجامعة القاهرة وشارع جامعة الدول العربية
- تحويل شارع طرح البحر و23يوليو فى محافظة بورسعيد الى ثكنة عسكرية
- تغيير خطوط سير بعض اوتوبيسات النقل العام
- مظاهرات جديدة تجوب شوارع المعادى الان
- تواجد امنى مكثف فى جميع احياء محافظتى اسيوط وسوهاج بعد ان قام المتظاهرون بعدم اعلان مكان التجمع
- الامن يغلق مقر حزب الغد فى طلعت حرب
- عربات امن مركزى وعربات اطفاء ومدرعه فى ميدان محطه مصر بالاسكندرية
- تجمهر مجموعة من الناشطين فى محافظه قنا
- تواجد فرق امنيه وقوات مكافحه الشغب حول نقابة الصحفيين والمحاميين فى وسط البلد
- منع اى تجمع يزيد عن ثلاث اشخاص فى محطات المترو
- عدد من عربات الامن المركزى تترك اماكنها فى ميدان محطه مصر بالاسكندرية وتتجه الى منطقه محرم بك
- 40 سيارة امن مركزى تحاصر دار القضاء العالى
- تجمهر جديد فى رفح ضد قانون الطوارىء
- المنوفيه تعلن العصيان المدنى
- انباء عن انفجار سياره فى استاد شبين الكوم الرئيسى بمحافظة المنوفية
- مظاهرات فى العريش للمطالبة بالافراج عن المتظاهرين
- اغلاق محطه مترو جمال عبد الناصر
- انباء غير مؤكده عن تجمع 20 الف من مصر القديمة فى اتجاه مناطق التظاهر
- الامن يسيطر على مدينة المحلة
- وصول تأكيدات على ان هناك 20 الف متظاهر بالفعل من مصر القديمة
- الامن يتعامل بعنف مع المتظاهرين امام نقابة المحامين
- انتشار لرجال امن الدولة فى ميدان مشعل بمدينة المنصورة
- سعد الحسيني عضو مكتب ارشاد الاخوان ومحمد البلتاجي وعدد من نواب جماعة السابقين امام الشهر العقاري بشارع رمسيس ويوزعون الورود علي الأمن
- تواجد أمنى غير مسبوق فى منطقة المهندسين
- تجمعات فى الاسكندرية فى منطقتى ميدان الساعة وميدان المنشية
- اسوان تتحول الى ثكنه عسكريه واحتجاجات امام المحافظة
- الامن يقوم باغلاق مداخل القاهرة ويفتش السيارات القادمة اليها مع احتجاز المشكوك فيهم
- انباء عن تأزم الموقف الامنى فى مدينة المنصورة
- متظاهرين التحرير يتجهون الى ماسبيرو
- مراسل الجزيرة قول ان المظاهرات الحاليه قد تكون الاكبر فى مصر منذ السبعينات
- اكثر من الف متظاهر فى ميدان مشغل بالمنصورة
- متظاهرى بولاق ينضمون الى متظاهرى جامعة الدول العربية
- انباء عن تجاهل الجزيرة لما يحدث فى مصر وعدم معرفة سبب ذلك حتى الان
- زيادة اعداد المتظاهرين فى اسوان مما استدعى زياده اعداد قوات الامن المدعمه بالمدرعات
- المتظاهرين يتوافدون بكثره فى شارع جامعة الدول
- بعد المحلة وطنطا إنضمام محافظات دمياط والغربية للمحافظات التي تشهد مظاهرات
- تزايد اعداد المتظاهرون فى ميدان الفردوس بالاسماعيلية
- حمدى قنديل ينضم الى التظاهر فى شارع احمد عبد العزيز
- تزايد اعداد المتظاهرين بشكل كبير فى ميدان التحرير
- المتظاهرين فى ميدان المنشيه بالاسكندريه يتجهون الى ميدان محطه مصر
- مسيرات سلمية فى العصافرة والمندره بالاسكندرية
- تزايد اعداد المتظاهرين فى المنصوره بشكل كبير مما يهدد الامن الاجتماعى هناك
- مظاهرات الاسكندرية تتجه الى شارع 45 المشهور
- في القاهرة مظاهرات في: شارع جامعة الدول العربية، ميدان التحرير، منطقة شبرا، شارع رمسيس، وإمبابة، وبجوار وزارة الخارجية
- استدعاء بعض التعزيزات الامنيه من الاقاليم والامن مازال يتعامل بتحضر مع الجمهور وبدون عنف
- عدد من المتظاهرين يخربون المتحف المصرى بالتحرير
- المتظاهرون فى شارع احمد عبد العزيز يتجاوز العشرون الف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*ماذا ينتظر ليترك مكانه ...... ألم يعرف أنه صار غير مرغوب فيه ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*



​

*ايمن نور ومحمد شردى فى مظاهرة امام مقر الحزب الوطنى يهتفون :الحرامية أهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*



[YOUTUBE]edrmf2EjHBo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*



[YOUTUBE]kWr6MypZ-JU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*المتظاهرون يكتبون على حوائط المبانى بميدان التحرير"يسقط حسنى مبارك"، ويحطمون لافتة كبيرة للحزب الوطنى موجودة بوسط ميدان التحرير ويداسون عليها بأقدامهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*مقتل جندى امن مركزى فى ميدان التحرير


[YOUTUBE]xUySjmUDLV4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*الامن بالاسكندريه يضرب بلا هواده ويضرب رصاص حى فى سيدى جابر الشيخ نهاية شارع بورسعيد وهناك مصابين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*تحول شارع "قصر العينى" إلى حلبة مصارعة بين رجال الشرطة والمتظاهرين، حيث شهد اشتباكات على مدار ساعة متواصلة ما بين الطرفين، وبدأت سيارات الشرطة تطارد المتظاهرين فى الشارع وانعدمت الرؤية تماما بسبب القنابل المسيلة للدموع، والتى بدأ رجال الأمن المركزى فى إطلاقها لتفريق المتظاهرين بلا جدوى، بينما تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مبنى الحزب الوطنى على الكورنيش ورددوا هتافات منددة بسياسات الحكومة. 



كما قام الأمن بفض المظاهرات فى ميدان المطرية وفرض حصارا أمنيا مكثفا على المكان، كما أنه يحاول إبعاد المتظاهرين عن الميدان. 



كذلك اشتبك الأمن مع عدد من المتظاهرين فى ميدان الدقى وشارع شبرا وأسفل كوبرى الجلاء، وأمام الحزب الوطنى وشبرا ورمسيس، واخترق المتظاهرون السياج الأمنى وتوجهوا إلى شارع ميريت على بعد أمتار من مجلس الشعب، فى الوقت نفسه بدأ عدد من المسيرات الالتقاء فى ميدان التحرير من أجل تنظيم مسيرة سلمية باتجاه وزارة الداخلية. 



كما نشبت مشادات كلامية بين أكثر من 10 آلاف متظاهر من النشطاء ورجال الأمن الذين كانوا يسيرون خلفهم لتأمينهم، ونفس الحال تكرر فى مصادمات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام دار القضاء العالى، حيث تعدوا عليهم بالضرب بالعصا، وانتقل جزء منهم فى مسيرة حاشدة فى طريقهم إلى باب الشعرية. 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*وتجمع عدد من نواب البرلمان الشعبى أمام دار القضاء العالى وأعلنوا مطالبهم التى تتلخص فى إلغاء حالة الطوارئ وإلغاء البرلمان وإجراء انتخابات حرة، وكان من مطالب الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير وسط حصار أمنى مشدد، توزيع عدد كبير من نواب مجلس الشعب السابقين وأعضاء من البرلمان الشعبى إلى أكثر من 4 مظاهرات فى شارعى رمسيس والتحرير والجلاء و26 يوليو، بينما تم القبض على عدد من النشطاء وتعرض جندى من الأمن المركزى أمام نقابة المحامين لاختناق وتم القبض على طبيب مقيم فى ماليزيا، ولكنه حضر اليوم كما قال للمطالبة بالحرية والتغيير. 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*قام عدد كبير من الشباب بالافتراش فى الشارع، وأوقفت السيارات مما أدى إلى حدوث اشتباكات بينهم وبين الأمن ونزل جميع ركاب الأتوبيس رقم 104 خط المنيل والعتبة وشارك ركابه فى المظاهرات، مما أدى إلى تحويل المرور لطرق جانبية. 

وانطلق عدد من نواب البرلمان السابقين منهم رامى لكح وحازم فاروق ومحمد شردى رافعين لافتات "الحرية والرغيف مطلب كل وطنى شريف، عاشت وحدة كل الشعب"، موجهين نداء للشرطة بأن يحموا المواطنين وأن يوجهوا غضبهم للعدو، وتم غلق نقابة المحامين بالأمن ومنع أى أحد من الدخول أو الخروج، وحدث عدد من الاشتباكات عندما حاول المحامون الخروج للشارع. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

* طوقت 50 سيارة أمن مركزى مجلسى الشعب والشورى فى وسط القاهرة، بينما انتشر رجال الأمن على جانبى الطريق، وتم إغلاق الشوارع المؤدية إلى مجلس الشعب ولم يسمح للمترجلين بالسير بشارع قصر العينى، كما تم استدعاء 10 سيارات مطافئ تحسبا لوقوع حوادث إشعال النار فى الممتلكات، بالإضافة إلى وجود 5 سيارات إسعاف قريبة من مبنى مجلس الشورى. 

وفرض رجال الأمن المركزى كردونا أمنيا حول مجلسى الشعب والشورى ولم يسمحوا لأى شخص باختراقه، مما اضطر أصحاب المحلات المتواجدة بالقرب من المبنيين إلى إغلاق أبوابها. 

فيما رفع المتظاهرون لافتات ورددوا شعارات "باطل"، وهتفوا بسقوط الحكومة ورفع عدد منهم لافتات "لا للفقر والغلاء والبطالة والفساد ونهب المال العام"، "لا لقانون الطوارئ وتزوير الانتخابات". 

وشارك فى المظاهرة عدد من رموز المعارضة مثل النائب محمد العمدة ومحمد مصطفى شردى ويحيى حسين عبد الهادى وسعد عبود ومحمد الأشقر، وعدد من قيادات جماعه الإخوان المسلمين مثل محمد جمال حشمت وأحمد رامى، وتوقفت المسير ة عند مدخل كوبرى قصر النيل وحاصرها عدد كبير من قوات الأمن واستأنفت المسيرة جولتها حتى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين برشق الشرطة وأفراد الأمن بالطوب والحجارة وصبوا عليهم سخطهم تجاه النظام، وحث قيادات المظاهرة على عدم تكرار ذلك، مبررين بأن الشرطة ليس لها أدنى تدخل وإنما جاءت لحمايتهم. 

وقاد الدكتور أيمن نور مؤسس حزب الغد مسيرة شعبية بحى باب الشعرية منذ الصباح الباكر، وانطلقت من درب السماكين إلى منطقة البير والحسينية للتنديد بسياسات الحكومة. 

ومن جانب آخر، أكدت إحدى عضوات حزب الغد أن الأمن أغلق مقر الحزب تماما لمنع أى من الأعضاء للصعود إليه، وسط حصار أمنى مشدد فى ميدان طلعت حرب تحسبا لأى مسيرات احتجاجية. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*شهد شارع جامعة الدول العربية مظاهرة لعدد من النشطاء أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود، واقتحم بعضهم الكردون الأمنى للخروج فى وسط الشارع، كما انضم إليهم عدد آخر من المتظاهرين القادمين من شارع ناهيا فى منطقة بولاق، ولوحظ عدم تعرض الأمن للمتظاهرين حتى انضمامهم لآخرين أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود. 

 وفى إمبابة خرج عدد من القوى الشعبية والسياسية منها حركة بداية وحزب التجمع ونقابة المعلمين، وسط وجود أمنى مكثف، وطالب المتظاهرون بإقالة محافظ الجيزة ووزير الإسكان بعد قرار سحب الأراضى من الأهالى لبناء مشروع مطار إمبابة. 

 ,فى شبرا انطلقت مظاهرة شارك فيها عناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين حاملين علم مصر بمشاركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين وحركة كفاية وعدد غير قليل من حركة الكرامة، وحاولت قوات الأمن تطويق المتظاهرين لكن المتظاهرين استطاعوا اختراق الحواجز الأمنية والخروج فى جماعات، ورفعوا لافتات عديدة ووحدوا شعارهم " ياابو دبورة ونسر وكاب .احنا اخواتك مش إرهاب". *


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

شكرا للخبر

وفعلا كان في مظاهرات عندنا في شبرا وحتي البنات كانوا مشتركين فيها


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*نظم المئات من النشطاء السياسيين والشباب بالإسكندية مسيرة هتافية جالت شوارع منطقة العصافرة وسيدى بشر، طالبت بالإصلاح والتغيير حيث هتف المتظاهرون بالثورة بعبارات "حد أدنى للأجور قبل ما الشعب يثور، مصر بلادى مصر بلادى والإصلاح عليها ينادى"، وفى منطقة محطة مصر قام أعضاء حزب الوفد بتنظيم مسيرة سلمية حملت أعلام مصر وطالبت بالتغيير.ولم تشهد المظاهرة حتى الآن أى تصادمات مع الشرطة. 

ونظم عدد من شباب الأحزاب والقوى الوطنية بزعامة عدد من قيادات حزب الوفد بالإسكندرية مظاهرة من أمام مقر الحزب بالإسكندرية، تحولت إلى مسيرة اتجهت إلى ميدان محطة مصر وتم تطويقها بكردون أمنى بميدان المحطة، حيث صرح رشاد عبد العال، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب الوفد بالإسكندرية، بأن قيادات الحزب سوف يشاركون فى المظاهرات والمسيرات بصفتهم الشخصية وليس الحزبية، حيث تم فتح مقر الحزب بالإسكندرية لاستقبال المتظاهرين وتجهيز أعلام الوقفة التى انطلقت من أمامه وحتى محطة مصر مرورا بمنطقة شارع العطارين، حيث انضم إليهم مجموعة كبيرة من المواطنين. 

من جهة أخرى، قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بقطع الطريق على المتظاهرين الذين وصل عددهم إلى 300 متظاهر، فى شارع السوق عند محطة القطار بباكوس، والمتظاهرون يصرون على إكمال المسيرة وهم يطلقون نداء إلى كل مواطن موجود بالقرب من المكان بالانضمام إليهم، وذلك وسط مناوشات أمنية واعتراض الآمن طريق المتظاهرين الذين تصاعدت هتافاتهم ضد الفقر والبطالة والاستبداد. 

اندلعت مظاهرات حاشدة فى منذ قليل بمنطقة المنشية بجوار ميدان الجندى المجهول، ومظاهرة أخرى بمحطة مصر وسط كثافة أمنية، حيث تتجه المسيرات نحو شارع فؤاد أمام مبنى المحافظة. 

ومازالت المظاهرة حاشدة بمنطقة أبو خروف بالعصافرة، قبلى، وشارع المعهد الدينى بالإسكندرية بجوار مسجد مكة المكرمة، وباكوس والمعهد الدينى مستمرة إلى الآن يتزعمها حزب الغد بالإسكندرية والكرامة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*قام الأمن بأسيوط بفض الشباب المتظاهرين تضامنا مع يوم الغضب، حيث تدخل اللواء أحمد جمال الدين أكثر من مرة لفض التظاهر حتى أنه فوجئ بأن الشاب المسئول عن تنظيم الوقفة الاحتجاجية يدعى أحمد جمال، فقال له مدير الأمن "اسمى هو نفس اسمك وعلشان كده مينفعش" . 

وبعد حوار بين الأمن والشباب قام الشباب بالهتاف للضباط حيث رددوا (شكرا شكرا ياضباطنا شكرا ليكم انتوا إخواتنا ) وبعدها تركوا مكان التظاهر الذى حددوه. 

وتشهد مدينة بلطيم الآن بشارع بورسعيد مظاهرة لعدد 400 من أنصار حمدين صباحى، وعدد من القوى الوطنية الأخرى منهم بعض أفراد الإخوان المسلمين، وهم يرددون شعارات متعددة مُعادية للشرطة وللحزب الوطنى ولأمين التنظيم أحمد عز، ومن بين الشعارات. 

وطالبوا بإسقاط أحمد عز الذى كان سبباً فى تزوير الانتخابات، وإبعاد حمدين صاحى من مجلس الشعب متعمداً وتحركت المظاهرات من شارع بورسعيد وتوجهت إلى وسط مدينة بلطيم. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*فى سوهاج تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إحباط التجمعات التظاهرية قبل البدء فيها، حيث طاردتهم داخل الشوارع الفرعية والميادين الكبرى، وكان قد قرر المتظاهرون انطلاق المسيرة من أمام مديرية التربية والتعليم، إلا أن الأمن سيطر على المنطقة بالكامل، ونشر العديد من أفراد الأمن وسيارات الشرطة التى قامت بمطاردتهم داخل شوارع نجع أبو شجرة واستمرت أعمال المطاردة من الساعة الثانية ظهرا حتى كتابة تلك السطور . 

وعلى جانب آخر اتخذت الأجهزة الأمنية كافة التدابير اللازمة حيث قامت بنشر عدد كبير من قوات وسيارات الأمن المركزى بداية من مركز ومدينة طما ونهاية بمركز البلينا على الطريق الصحراوى الغربى والشرقى والطريق الزراعى، وفى المراكز التى يحتمل أن تكون بها تجمعات. 

وتظاهر العشرات من الشباب والفتيات المنتقبات أمام ميدان الزراعيين بمدينة بنى سويف، أكبر ميادين المحافظة على الإطلاق، رافعين أعلام مصر وتونس ولافتات "لا للجوع ولا للظلم ولا للاستبداد". 

بينما خلت باقى مراكز المحافظة من أى احتجاجات أو مظاهرات وسط انتشار لقوات الشرطة بالشوارع والمداخل، إلى جانب المخبرين السريين الذين انتشروا على المقاهى والمحلات والمطاعم والطرقات الرئيسية 

ونظمت قوى المعارضة فى شمال سيناء مظاهرة صباح اليوم أمام المجلس الشعبى المحلى للمحافظة، تزامنا مع خروج قوى المعارضة فى مصر فى عيد الشرطة. 

وقال حاتم البلك منسق حزب الكرامة بشمال سيناء، إن الوقفة شارك فيها العشرات من الأهالى ومن قوى المعارضة. 

هذا وشارك عدد من أمهات المعتقلين فى الوقفة بالعريش ورفعن لافتات تطالب بالإفراج عن المعتقلين، كما طالب المشاركون بحل مشكلات الملكية بالمحافظة وتخفيف الإجراءات على كوبرى السلام فوق قناة السويس الخاصة بتفتيش البضائع والتسبب فى خسائر للتجار كما طالبوا بحل مشكلات المحافظة الخاصة بالمرافق. 

كما ضمت المطالب الاحتجاج على وجود أكثر من 500 معتقل فى السجون من أبناء سيناء، وكذلك الأحكام الغيابية التى صدرت بحق المئات من أبناء سيناء بدون محاكمة عادلة، وكذلك المعاملة غير الآدمية التى يتلقاها العابرون على كوبرى السلام فوق قناة السويس للعبور أو للخروج من سيناء. 

وقام الأطفال بالمطالبة بالإفراج عن الآباء المعتقلين أيضا، فى الوقت الذى طالبت فيه عدد من الأمهات فى العريش أمام المجلس المحلى بالإفراج عن المعتقلين أيضا وسط تكثيف التواجد الأمنى. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*فيما نظم ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، أكثر من ألف مواطن من أهالى الإسماعيلية وقيادات أحزاب المعارضة وكفاية والجمعية المصرية للتغيير و6 أبريل مظاهرة استمرت لأكثر من أربع ساعات بشارع الثلاثينى أمام سوق الجمعة، حيث هتف المتظاهرون بسقوط النظام، وطالبو بتغيرات حقيقية فى الحياة السياسية، ومنها تغيير حكومة الحزب الحاكم والسيطرة على الأسعار وإعادة الانضباط إلى الشارع الإسماعيلى، وعودة شعار الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب بشكل حقيقى وليس فى خدمة النظام، حسب قولهم. 

وبدأت المظاهرة فى الساعة الواحدة والنصف من ظهر اليوم بعدد قليل من قيادات الأحزاب والحركات الشعبية، وسرعان ما انضم إليهم المئات حتى قاموا بقفل شارع الثلاثينى، الأمر الذى جعل الأمن يقوم بتحويل الطريق إلى اتجاهات أخرى لمدة نصف ساعة، ثم تحركت المظاهرة تجاه سوق الجمعة، وبدأت الحركة تدب مرة أخرى فى شارع الثلاثينى، وهو من الشوارع الحيوية، حيث يقع وسط المدينة وانضم إلى المتظاهرين العشرات من سكان عمارات شل والمهددين بإزالة وحداتهم السكنية، حيث هتفوا ضد المحافظة، ورفعوا لافتة فى المظاهرة حملت عنوان "لا للإزالة نعم للترميم"، وتعاطف معهم المئات من المتظاهرين وآخرون قاموا برفع لافتة أخرى تحت عنوان "لا للبلطجة". 

 فيما تجمع العشرات من قيادات الشرطة على رأسهم اللواء أبوبكر الحديدى مساعد وزير الداخلية للأمن العام والعميد ياسر صابر مدير المباحث والعميد هشام الشافعى رئيس المباحث الجنائية وقيادات أمن الدولة بالإسماعيلية، بالإضافة إلى المئات من الجنود وصغار الضباط والأمن المركزى الذى قام بإحاطة المتظاهرين من الخارج، دون أى احتكاكات أمنية، حيث لم يحدث أى احتكاك بين الأمن والمتظاهرين رغم الشعارات التى رددها المتظاهرون ضد جهاز الشرطة ووزير الداخلية. 

 وفى الغربية تظاهر الآلاف بالمحلة وطنطا بميدان الشون بالمحلة الذى شهد أحداث 6 و7 أبريل عام 2008 وميدان المحطة بطنطا، وطاف المتظاهرون بمختلف أرجاء طنطا، حيث بدأوا من ديوان عام محافظة الغربية وطافوا بشارع البحر الرئيسى وشارع طه الحكيم وميدان المحطة، وحاصر الأمن المتظاهرين فى ميدان المحطة، والوضع فى المحلة على صفيح ساخن. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*فى الإسكندرية، اشتعلت المظاهرات، حيث قام الآلاف من المتظاهرين بالتجول داخل الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بمنطقة محطة الرمل بدءاً من مبنى المحافظة وانتهاء بشارع صفية زغلول، وحدثت عدة اشتباكات مع الأمن، قام المتظاهرون خلالها بمحاصرة اللواء محمد إبراهيم مدير أمن الإسكندرية، ومزقوا اللافتات الموجودة بالشوارع المؤيدة للنظام، الأمر الذى أثار مشاعر المتواجدين من الأهالى والمواطنين، وقاموا بالتصفيق لهم. 

 وقد حدثت اشتباكات بين عدد من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، وتم الاعتداء عليهم بالعصى، وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن إصابة 4 من المتظاهرين بجروح فى الوجه والساق، وأصيب آخر بحالة إغماء، وتم نقل المصابين إلى الصيدليات المجاورة لتلقى الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة. 

فى بورسعيد احتشد حوالى 3 آلاف متظاهر، حيث بدأت المظاهرات من شارع الناصر بحى العرب، ثم طافت شوارع الأمين وشارع نبيه ثم اتجهت إلى شارع الثلاثينى، ثم توغلت بشارع المنيا والشوارع الخلفية والأزقة وشارع كسرى ليتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين حتى وصل إلى حوالى 4 آلاف متظاهر. 

وقد حاصرت قوات الأمن المتظاهرين ومنعتهم من دخول سوق الحميدى الشهير لضمان عدم حدوث أعمال تخريبية بالمحلات الموجودة بالسوق، وتكبد خسائر مادية بالنسبة للتجار بهذا السوق. 

ثم تراجعت المظاهرة إلى الخلف لتعود مرة أخرى إلى شارع الثلاثينى، حيث حاولت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على بعض المتظاهرين، ومنعت النشطاء السياسيين من 6 أبريل والغد والتجمع من العودة مرة أخرى لمواصلة المسيرة بشارع الثلاثينى، وقد حدثت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين قوات الأمن وبعض النشطاء السياسيين لكنها لم تسفر عن إصابات. 

وحاول عدد من بلطجية الحزب الوطنى تفريق المتظاهرين من خلال قذف الحجارة عليهم والزجاجات البلاستيكية، لكنها لم تسفر أيضاً عن إصابات، وألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على 10 متظاهرين من حركة 6 أبريل والغد وبعض النشطاء بالقوى السياسية الأخرى، ويتواجد عدد من المتظاهرين فى مقر حزب الوفد فى بورسعيد، ومن المقرر أن يستكملوا مظاهرتهم لدعوة مزيد من المواطنين للانضمام لهم. *


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*فى الشرقية، تظاهر حوالى 2000 شخص فى ميدان أحمد عرابى بمحطة الزقازيق، وتحول الميدان إلى ثكنة عسكرية، ولم تحدث اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين حتى الآن، وأكدت مصادر أن المتظاهرون سيظلون فى الميدان ولن ينتقلوا بمظاهرتهم لأماكن أخرى fالمحافظة. 
جدير بالذكر أن الشوارع المؤدية لميدان عرابى تم محاصرتها بحواجز أمنية لمنع انضمام مزيد من المتظاهرين للأعداد الحالية. 

فى محافظة السويس، بدأت المظاهرات فى ميدان الإسعاف بمنطقة الأربعين، وبدأت المظاهرات بحوالى 2000 مواطن تزايدت أعدادهم حتى وصلت إلى حوالى 5 آلاف متظاهر، وتواجدت عدد من سيارات الأمن المركزى فى مكان تظاهر المواطنين، خاصة إن ميدان الإسعاف يتواجد بجوار قسم الأربعين، واكتفت قوات الأمن بمحاصرة المتظاهرين، ولم تحدث اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين حتى الآن. 

وحتى الساعة الثالثة من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، اقتصرت المظاهرات على التواجد فى ميدان الإسعاف بالأربعين، ولم تمتد إلى مناطق أخرى بالمحافظة. 

كما تظاهر العديد من المواطنين أمام مبنى محافظة السويس بعد صلاة العصر ثم انضم إليهم مجموعة أخرى من المتظاهرين، ليرتفع عدد المتظاهرين أمام مبنى المحافظة إلى حوالى 7 آلاف متظاهر تحاصرهم قوات الأمن من جميع الجهات. 

يذكرأنه تتواجد العديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى والمطافئ أمام مبنى محافظة السويس للسيطرة على المتظاهرين ومنع انتشارهم فى مناطق أخرى فى المحافظة، وقد حدثت اشتباكات محدودة بين الأمن وعدد من المتظاهرين لكنها لن تسفر عن إصابات، ومازالت المظاهرات مستمرة حتى الآن أمام مبنى المحافظة. كما يشارك عدد من النشطاء السياسيين ورموز الأحزاب والقوى الوطنية بمحافظة السويس ونشطاء الفيس بوك. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*وفى أسوان، احتشد حوالى 50 متظاهراً بمدينة أسوان تمركزوا أمام ميدان محطة قطار أسوان، وظل المتظاهرون فى نفس المكان دون الانتشار فى أماكن مجاورة، واستمرت مظاهرتهم لمدة محدودة لم تتجاوز نصف ساعة. وقد شهد مكان التظاهر تواجداً أمنياً مكثفاً للسيطرة على الموقف، وضمان عدم حدوث اختناقات مرورية، دون أن تحدث أى اشتباكات أو مواجهات. 

وقام عدد من المتظاهرين بتوزيع بيان لدعوة المواطنين للانتفاضة مثل الشعب التونسى، مطالبين بإجراء تعديلات دستورية للمواد 5 و76 و77 و88 و179 من الدستور المصرى، ووقف تصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل، وإصدار عفو عام للمعتقلين السياسيين وأصحاب الرأى، فيما عدا ذلك تشهد المحافظة هدوءاً فى الوقت الراهن ولا توجد أى مظاهرات أو احتجاجات . 

فى حين لم تشهد محافظات الوادى الجديد والأقصر والبحر الأحمر وجنوب سيناء أى مظاهرات أو اعتصامات، واقتصر الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة على قيام اللواء محمد الخطيب مدير أمن جنوب سيناء بتكريم الضباط وأمناء الشرطة المتميزين فى أداء عملهم الذين حصلوا على مكافآت عينية وشهادات تقدير. 

وتم إلغاء مظاهر الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة حداداً على روح اللواء أحمد مختار محافظ الوادى الجديد السابق الذى توفى مؤخراً، واكتفت مديرية الأمن بتعليق الزينة على جدرانها احتفالا بهذه المناسبة، وتلقى اللواء عبد الله صقر مدير أمن الوادى الجديد برقيات تهنئة من العديد من التنفيذيين والشعبيين لتهنئته بهذه المناسبة، وعلى رأسهم اللواء سيد أبو الفتوح سكرتير عام المحافظة والقائم بأعمال المحافظ بالوقت الراهن والمهندس وحيد دويدار رئيس المجلس المحلى للوادى الجديد. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*رويترز: إصابة مساعد مدير أمن محافظة السويس اللواء عبد الرؤوف عادل ورئيس مباحث قسم شرطة مدينة السويس عاصمة المحافظة الرائد محمد عادل بحجارة رشقها محتجون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*مراسل الجزيرة توك: توقف شبكة الهاتف المحمول في منطقة ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*عاجل : من مصادر خاصة جدا : تأكيد تمركز كتيبتين من الجيش الأصفر "قوات خاصة" بمطروح بانتظار إنطلاق أحدهم إلى الإسكندرية .. والأخرى إلى القاهرة .. سينزلون بالزي الأسود وتسليح عالي .. وكتيبة قوات بحرية تتجه إلأى الإسكندرية لحماية المباني السيادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*



​
*ضرب المتظاهرين المتجهين الى المحافظه الأسكندرية بالقنابل المسيله للدموع وتجمعهم عند مقر الحزب الوطني .. ويقوم بعض المتاظاهرين بتمزيق صور الرئيس مبارك *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*                       ثمانية آلاف متظاهر يفترشون أرض ميدان سيدي جابر والأمن يستخدم الرصاص المطاطي لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*                      عـــاجل | 13 من النشطاء الذين تم اقتيادهم في البوكسات ، ضربوا الأمن واقتادوا سيارة البوكس لمجمع التحرير من جديد*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: الأمن المركزي يحتل شارع شبرا قبل المظاهرة‏ ويغلق منطقة مسرة*

*الدستور: 7:23 اشتباكات واسعة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة في شارع رمسيس بجوار جريدة الجمهورية*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      نشطاء يوجهون دعوة لمن لديه وايرلس في أماكن المظاهرات أن يلغي كلمة السر لمقاومة حجب شبكة المحمول
و دعوة لشعب مصر بامداد المعتصمين بالماء و الغذاء و البطاطين ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الشروق | د.علي الدين هلال امين الإعلام بالحزب الوطني

ما حدث تضخيم إعلامي ومن خرج ضد النظام لا يتعدي 40 ألف من 80 مليون مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      نجح متظاهرو المنصوره في تجميع انفسهم مره  اخرى في تقاطر شارع حسين بيه وشارع بنك مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*رصد لقناة روسيا اليوم
ان عدد المتظاهرين في اكثر فى 16 محافظة مصريه يصل لمليون ونصف متظاهر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المصريون يهتفون في ميدان التحرير الآن ..الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المصري اليوم / اشتبك نحو 15 ألف متظاهر مع قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية، فيما استخدمت قوات الأمن الرصاص المطاطي في محاولة لتفريقهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المنصورة // اعتقال ٣٢ حتي الان بالمنصوره.. والمسيرة الآن  عند الجمعيه الشرعيه*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الإسكندريــة : مؤكد:  المتظاهرون يتجمعون الآن في "مصطفى كامل" والأمن يستخدم القنابل والعنف ، وتأكد إصابة أكثر من 30 متظاهر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]0iuzhxMudkY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الجزيرة | الجالية المصرية بلندن تتظاهر تضامنا مع المصريين في يوم الغضب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مراسل الجزيرة/ الآلاف يحتشدون الآن فى ميدان التحرير وينضم إليهم مثقفون وصحفيون مشهد لم تره مصر منذ عقود *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإسكندرية  | سيدي جابر : الأمن يفرق المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع  ، وعربات  المطافيء ، والتوجه الان للبحر .. و إلقاء القنابل على البيوت التي احتمى  بها المواطنين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*‎7:59 أهالي المحلة يحاصرون رئيس مباحث قسم أول محلة بعد اعتداؤه علي المتظاهرين والامن يستعين ببلطجية لإخراجه*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإسكندرية| النشطاء يوجهون المتظاهرين للتجمهر عند باب شرق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



[YOUTUBE]TzFY2n-YJcY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الاسكندرية جمرة مشتعلة ..


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الداخلية تتهم الإخوان بإشعال المظاهرات ودعمها بعشرات الآلاف للتخريب وتناشد الوزارة الجماهير العودة لمنازلهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       التليفيزيون المصري :عناصر الإخوان يندسون بشكل غير معلن وسط المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      قوات  الأمن تطارد المتظاهرين من ش حسين بيه حتى شارع بورسعيد أمام مسجد الجمعية  الشرعية و أطلقوا عليهم قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفرقة المتظاهرين مما أدى إلى  هروب البعض و لجوء البعض إلى الاختباء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

غباوة × غباوة ...... المظاهرات ستتأجج أكثر لكون المصريين متعاطفين مع الأخوان *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      عـــاجل : إصابة و إغماء مراسل rnn الخاص بالإسكندرية على إثر الإختناق .. و تفريق المتظاهريت بالقوة المفرطة وإصابات بالرصاص الحي*

*



*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة : مؤكد: اكتمال إنضمام مظاهرات الدقي و جامعة الدول في التحرير ، والمعتصمون يؤكدون لن نغادر*

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]tIL58DwZbfk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*






صورة لميدان التحرير من أعلى نقطة منقولة عن الدستور الأصلي
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      المعتصمون بميدان التحرير يصرون على المبيت ويحتاجون دعم المصريين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*






* *صورة من سيدي جابر -  الأسكندرية*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اخوان اون لاين

الأمن يطلق رصاصًا حيًا لتفريق مظاهرات السويس وأنباء عن سقوط قتيل وإصابة العشرات*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*كسر  الحظر الإعلامي في أوروبا ، الفيس بوك نجح في كسر الحظر الإعلامي في  أوروبا وانتشا أخبار المظاهرات في دول الإتحاد الألماني سابقا*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الإعلام الغربي يبدأ في رفع الغطاء عن النظام المصري ..
أوشكت ورقة النظام  المصري أن تسقط


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12273238

*تقرير مصور لقناة البي بي سي عن أحداث اليوم حتى الساعة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عـــاجل  من مصادر في الداخلية : أوامر صدرت بفض تجمع التحريــر بحلول الساعة  التاسعة ، و الأوامر صارمة بأن يكون الميدان خاليا من المتظاهرين غدا*

*




*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكه رصد تتخلى عن تغطيتها الاخباريه وتدعوا الشعب المصرى للنزول الى ميدان التحرير والا ستحدث مجزره كبيره جدا الليله ..*


************

مش عارف ده صح ولا ايييييييييييييه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      إسكندريــة : مؤكد تجمع جديد متجه نحو شارع أبو قير من سبورتنج*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة : دار الحكمة - نقابة الأطباء : محاصرة أكثر من مأتي ناشط هناك من الصباح ومنع دخول الطعام إليهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* قذف المتظاهرين المتجهين الى باب شرق بكميات مكثفه من قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع*

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قطع الأتصالات بمعتصمى ميدان التحرير, ونداء بالتواصل معهم بأى أسلوب للزحف على مبنى التلفزيون واحتلاله *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إحصائيات مبدئية | اعتقال 150 متظاهرًا في يوم الغضب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       عاجل: مصرع مواطن وإصابة 100 في اشتباكات بين الأمن والمواطنين أثناء تفريق مظاهرة بالسويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة : التحرير | مظاهرة بولاق تنضم للتحرير الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*انباء عن حجب الفيس بوك 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس || تبادل الضرب بين المتظاهرين والأمن المركزي في ميدان الأربعين
وقام  الامن بضرب قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع والرصاص المطاطي على  المتظاهرين ..  ومطاردة المتظاهرين في الحارات واعتقال عشرات المتظاهرين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اضحكو والنبى
* *"هلال": 30 ألف فقط شاركوا فى المظاهرات من أصل 80 مليونا*

*
أكد د.على الدين هلال، أمين الإعلام فى الحزب الوطنى، أن المشاركين فى  مظاهرات اليوم لم يتجاوزوا 30 ألفاً من أصل 80 مليون مصرىً، مشيراً خلال  المؤتمر الذى عقده مساء اليوم بمقر الحزب فى حلوان، إلى أنه رغم الدعوات  المستمرة وحملات الفيس بوك منذ أكثر من 10 أيام إلا أن "الشعب المصرى رفض  دعاة الفوضى" على حد وصفة.

 قال هلال: منذ 11 صباحاً فى أغلب المحافظات لم يحدث شىء وفى الزقازيق  والفيوم أعداد بسيطة خرجت لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين وتفرقوا بعدها، وشهدت محافظة  القاهرة أكبر عدد من التحركات. 

 ووجه هلال تهنئة لرجال الشرطة المصرية بمناسبتين الأولى بمرور 59 سنة على  أحداث يناير 52 بمدينة الإسماعلية، والثانية بمناسبة ما أعلنه وزير  الداخلية عن كشف النقاب عن ملابسات الحادث الإجرامى فى كنيسة القديسين  بالإسكندرية، قائلاً: "علينا معرفة الوجه الحقيقى للشرطة فى خدمة الناس  والوطن، فليس الوجه الحقيقى هو سيارات الأمن المركزى، وأحيانا ما يشغل  الناس المعاملة السيئة للمواطنين داخل السجون، لكن علينا أن نعى أنه لا  يوجد دولة فى العالم، أخضعت الداخلية للقانون والشرطة، ولا يوجد دولة بها  ضباط فى السجون سوى مصر، ومصر تؤمن بمحاسبة أى شخص يهدر حقوق المواطن".

 وأكد هلال أن رأس المال الأجنبى وتضاعف الاستثمار فى مصر جاء نتيجة  الاستقرار الأمنى، وكذلك التوافد السياحى وتصاعد السياحة خلال السنوات  الخمس الأخيرة، وأشار إلى العبء الموجود على كاهل رجال الشرطة للحفاظ على  الأمن والأمان، واستشهادهم فى سبيل تأدية واجبهم، ويبقى من الأدوار  الرئيسية للشرطة فى مكافحة الإرهاب منذ حادثة الفنية العسكرية واستشهاد  العشرات من ضباط وعساكر الشرطة.

 وقال هلال: "إذا كان الحق فى الحياة يغتصب، فكل الحقوق الأخرى لا محل لها  من الإعراب"، مشيرا إلى قيم المواطنة وثقافة المواطنة والدولة المدنية،  قائلا "أنا متأكد أن هناك الكثيرين لا يعرفون ما معنى المواطنة أو الدولة  المدنية، وهو ما يشدد على ضرورة البعد عن الشعارات وضرورة الحديث فى  المضمون، فالعبرة ليست فى العبارة أو الشعار ولكن أن يصل المعنى إلى أبسط  مواطن، فالحزب الوطنى يود أن يقول إن المصريين متساوون أمام القانون،  جمعينا سواسية، وجميعنا يحكمنا قانون واحد، لنا نفس الحقوق والواجبات،  فالمواطنة هى المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص لكل من يحمل الجنسية المصرية، فالكل  أمام القانون واحد.

 وأضاف هلال: الخارج عن القانون ضعيف وخائف، والمحكمة الدستورية العليا هى  أعلى سلطة فى مصر، والمواطنة فى صدر الدستور المادة 9 تنص على تكافؤ الفرص  بين المواطنين وعدم التميز، والمادة 40 تنص على أن المواطنين سواء لدى  القانون، ومصر ليست ضد المواطنة وكل ما يتردد فى هذا الموضوع ما هى إلا  أفكار من خارج مصر خاطئة ومتعصبة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد هدفها شق المجتمع  المصرى والتدخل فى شئون مصر"، مشيرا إلى أن المسلمين أول ناس يحمون النصارى  ، إن كانوا يحتاجون الحماية، واستعرض هلال تاريخ مصر الوطنى والوحدة  الوطنية قائلا: إننا جميعا مسلمين ومسحيين نحتمى بتاريخ واحد، وحاضر واحد  والمواطنة عندنا هى أساس الدولة المدنية، تلك الدولة القائمة على الدستور  والقانون الذى يحكم العلاقة بين المواطنين فى مصر.

 وأنهى هلال حديثه بعبارة "مش من حق أحد أن يحتكر الحديث باسم الدين، فهذا  توظيف واستخدام للدين بأغراض سياسية من أجل الوصول إلى السلطة، فالدولة  المدنية قائمة على حق المواطنين".

 من جانبه، دعا الدكتور عبد الحى عبيد أمين الحزب الوطنى لمحافظة حلوان  أمناء الوحدات الحزبية بحلوان إلى فتح باب العضوية خلال المرحلة المقبلة،  وزيادة عدد الوحدات الحزبية وخاصة فى المدن بالمحافظة لضم الشباب والفلاحين  والعمال.

 وأعلن عبد الحى انعقاد النادى السياسى بمحافظة حلوان يوم 31 يناير الحالى  بحضور محافظ حلوان قدرى أبو حسين، وأن دعوة الدكتور هلال ليست الأخيرة،  ولكن هناك ستكون دعوات أخرى فى الاقتصاد والسياسة والفكر حتى نستطيع أن  نجذب للحزب شبابا ونساء.
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فى أول رد من الولايات المتحدة على تطورات الأحداث فى مصر..*

*واشنطن تدعو لـ"ضبط النفس".. وتؤكد: حكومة مصر مستقرة *

*

دعت هيلارى كلينتون وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية إلى أن يمارس الجميع فى مصر  ضبط النفس،  فيما يخص المظاهرات، معربة عن تأييدها للحق فى التعبير والتجمع  بالنسبة للشعب ككل.

 وقالت كلينتون فى تصريح نقلته شبكة "سى. إن. إن" الإخبارية الأمريكية مساء  اليوم الثلاثاء، إن تقييم حكومتها للوضع فى مصر حاليا هو أن الحكومة  المصرية مستقرة، وأنها تبحث عن سبل لتلبية الاحتياجات المشروعة للشعب  المصرى وتحقيق مصالحه.

 وأوضحت "سى.إن.إن" أن هذا يأتى فى الوقت الذى تتابع فيه الولايات المتحدة  وحكومات أخرى المظاهرات فى القاهرة وأماكن أخرى فى مصر عن كثب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ cupid + قال:


> *انباء عن حجب الفيس بوك
> *



* لا .....................شغال 

 اسقاط موقع الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى على الإنترنت والذى كان يبث أخباراً تقلل من أعداد المتظاهرين وتتهمهم بالتخريب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الان فى منطقة الاربعين اطلاق رصاص من الشرطه على المتظاهرين
واول  ضحايا اليوم هو مصطفى رضا محمود عبد الفتاح (20 سنة) بعد إصابته برصاصة في  القلب، واصيب 100 مواطن آخرين في اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين في  السويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



صوت صارخ قال:


> * لا .....................شغال
> 
> اسقاط موقع الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى على الإنترنت والذى كان يبث أخباراً تقلل من أعداد المتظاهرين وتتهمهم بالتخريب*




بيقولو احتمال يتحجب زى تويتر انا جربت تويتر من شويه مش شغال


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

على فكره يا كيوبيد الدكتور على كلامه سياسيا مظبوط وده مش معناه انى معاه فى دفاعه عن النظام بس الحرفيه السياسيه فعلا لحد دلوقتى بتقول ان العدد مش كافى لاحداث تغيير جوهرى فى سياسات النظام وفى فرق بين ضغط ينتج عنه اجبار النظام لاتخاذ خطوات جوهريه .. وبين تصور انا شايفه بعيد عن ضغط يكرر تجربة تونس .

وده مجرد راي متواضع منى مش فتح باب جدل . 

تحياتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الان فى منطقة الاربعين بالسويس اطلاق رصاص من الشرطه على المتظاهرين
واول ضحايا اليوم هو مصطفى رضا محمود عبد الفتاح (20 سنة) بعد إصابته برصاصة في القلب، واصيب 100 مواطن آخرين في اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين في السويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الصحف العالمية: مظاهرات "يوم الغضب" انتصار لحركة الديمقراطية فى مصر.. واختبار لمدى نجاح شباب "الفيس بوك" وتأثيرهم على الشارع *

*


اهتمت الصحف العالمية الصادرة، اليوم الثلاثاء، بالاحتجاجات التى تم  التخطيط لها تزامناً مع يوم الاحتفال بعيد الشرطة للتنديد بالوحشية  والتعذيب المتبع من قبل أفرادها، فقالت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية إن  النظام أعد نفسه لواحدة من أكبر المظاهرات التى خططت لها المعارضة عبر  سنوات، حيث يسعى المتظاهرون إلى المطالبة بالإصلاح السياسى. 

 واعتبرت الصحيفة أن إعلان النشطاء التونسيين عن تنظيم احتجاجات بدورهم  تضامناً مع أقرانهم المصريين إنما تمثل خطوة تشير إلى احتمال انتشار الثورة  التونسية فى أجزاء أخرى من العالم العربى، لافتة إلى أن احتجاجات موازية  يتم تنظيمها أمام السفارة المصرية فى لندن وواشنطن.

 كما رأت الصحيفة أن تنظيم احتجاجات مضادة من قبل أنصار النظام تحت  شعار"مبارك: أمن مصر" يعد دليلاً على مدى الجدية التى يتعامل بها النظام  الحاكم مع التحدى الذى يواجه سلطته بعد الأحداث التونسية.

 ونقلت الجارديان عن نبيل عبد الفتاح، الباحث بمركز الأهرام للدراسات  السياسية والإستراتيجية قوله إنه بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين فى  الاحتجاجات، فإنها ستكون مهمة، لأن هؤلاء الذين سيواجهون النظام هم أبناء  وبنات النشاط الافتراضى، أى جيل جديد وجد أخيراً شيئاً يمكن أن يتوحدوا  خلفه.

 وقالت بدورها صحيفة "كريستيان ساينس مونيتور" الأمريكية إن احتشاد نشطاء  الديمقراطية فى شوارع القاهرة وثلاث مدن كبرى اليوم كان انتصارا تنظيميا  للديمقراطية التى على ما يبدو نفدت طاقتها خلال الأعوام القليلة الماضية  رغم اندلاع عدد من المظاهرات اقتصرت على النشطاء واتسمت بقمع الحكومة  للصحفيين المستقلين والمدونين. 

 وذهبت الصحيفة الأمريكية إلى أن أحد أبرز العناصر التى افتقرت إليها  مظاهرات اليوم الثلاثاء هو غياب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أكبر جماعة معارضة  فى مصر، وأكثرها تنظيما.. وأضافت أن مئات من نشطاء الجماعة الإسلامية ألقى  القبض عليهم قبل الانتخابات البرلمانية فى نوفمبر المنصرم، فضلا عن أنها  خسرت جميع مقاعدها فى البرلمان بعد أن شاب التزوير العملية الانتخابية  برمتها.

 ورغم قدرة الإخوان المسلمين على حشد أعداد كبيرة من المؤيدين وحثهم على  النزول إلى الشوارع، ورغم دعوات بعض النشطاء العلمانيين للجماعة بالمشاركة،  غير أن الجماعة كانت لها حسابات أخرى، وجدت أنها لن تحقق أى مكاسب بمواجهة  الحكومة الآن. 

 أما مجلة "التايم" الأمريكية فقد تساءلت عما إذا كانت مصر تشهد ثورة  عبر"الفيس بوك"، فى إشارة إلى أن الدعوة إلى الاحتجاجات، اليوم الثلاثاء،  قد جاءت من إحدى المجموعات على هذا الموقع الاجتماعى.. ورأت الصحيفة أن  مشاركة نصف من قالوا إنهم سيحضرون الاحتجاجات وعددهم يتجاوز 85 ألف شخص،  سيجعل الثلاثاء يوماً تاريخياً فى النشاط السياسى المصرى فى عهد مبارك.

 ونقلت التايم عن الباحث الأمريكى فى العلوم السياسية جوشوا ستاشر قوله إن  هناك بالقطع أمورًا مثيرة للاهتمام تحدث.. فقد تسببت أحداث تونس فى إشعال  طاقة جديدة فى ضوء المطالب التى أصبحت حركات المعارضة تطلبها فى الشرق  الأوسط، لكنه يستطرد قائلاً إن المطالبة بشىء ما يختلف عن رويته يتحقق على  أرض الواقع.

 وتمضى المجلة فى القول إن النظام المصرى يعى ضرورة الحفاظ على الوضع الحالى  مقابل "السماح بتكثيف قليل من البخار".. وأشارت إلى بعض التقارير التى  تحدثت عن تحذير الأمن لفئات محددة كجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من المشاركة فى  هذه الاحتجاجات.

 أما عن دور الميديا الاجتماعية فى الحراك السياسى الذى تشهده مصر، فتقول  التايم إن المراقبين يعتقدون أن الفيس بوك هو أسهل من كلمة تخرج من الفم،  أو من استخدام الهواتف المحمولة التى يمكن أن تراقبها الحكومة.. فيقول  ستاتشر إن ما نراه الآن هو أن هذا التنظيم على الإنترنت يؤدى بالفعل إلى  مزيد من التكسر.

 صحيفة التليجراف، بدورها رأت أن هذه المظاهرات المخطط لها فى جميع أنحاء  البلاد ستمثل اختباراً عما إذا كان نشطاء الإنترنت قادرين على ترجمة  رسائلهم الإلكترونية إلى عمل فى الشارع.. ووصفت هؤلاء النشطاء بأنهم أصبحوا  أكثر الأصوات نشاطاً فى انتقادهم للرئيس مبارك وبقائه فى الحكم لثلاثة  عقود متتالية.

 ومن جانبها، اتفقت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية على أن الشباب المصرى  تمكن بمهارة بالغة من تفعيل وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة واستخدامها فى  التصدى للـ"فقر والبطالة والفساد والتعذيب"، والدعوة للاحتجاج فى "يوم  الغضب".  

*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



نصر 29 قال:


> على فكره يا كيوبيد الدكتور على كلامه سياسيا مظبوط وده مش معناه انى معاه فى دفاعه عن النظام بس الحرفيه السياسيه فعلا لحد دلوقتى بتقول ان العدد مش كافى لاحداث تغيير جوهرى فى سياسات النظام وفى فرق بين ضغط ينتج عنه اجبار النظام لاتخاذ خطوات جوهريه .. وبين تصور انا شايفه بعيد عن ضغط يكرر تجربة تونس .
> 
> وده مجرد راي متواضع منى مش فتح باب جدل .
> 
> تحياتى



االاعتصام لو فضل مفتوح ممكن يحصل انقلاب  فى اخبار ان جمال مبارك ومراته وبنته سابو البلد



*مباشرالعربية -وكالات -

ذكرت مجلة اخبار العرب التي تصدر و تنشر بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية امس  السبت 22 يناير 2011 ,أن أنباء وثيقة الصلة بالرئاسة المصرية أفادت بأن  جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس حسنى ميارك و المرشح المرتقب لرئاسةالجمهورية قد  غادر مصر هو و زوجته و إبنته فريدة على متن طائرة خاصة أقلته من قاعدة غرب  القاهرة الجوية. حيث أفادت الأنباء بأن القاعدة قد إستقبلت طائرة أحمد عز  الخاصة الساعة العاشرة صباحاً وتم إجراء الصيانة الدورية اللازمة لها  بالقاعدة, و بعدها بحولى ساعتان حضرت سيارتان بهما 97 حقيبة من الحجم  الكبير و 36 صندوق تم شحنها مباشرة على متن الطائرة دون أية إجراءات أمنية.  و فى تمام الساعة الواحدة و النصف حضر جمال مبارك وزوجته و طفلته فريدة و  أقلعت الطائرة حوالى الساعة الثانية و الربع بعد الظهر متجهة إلى لندن

و قد أفادت الأنباء الجمعة بأن سلطات مطار القاهرة قد أعلنت حالة الطوارئ  لاعادة فحص 59 طرد ذهب وعملات أجنبية كانت في طريقها للخروج من مصر امس  الجمعة بطريق التهريب بعد اكتشاف تمزيق بعض أكياسها قبل شحنها إلى هولندا 

وكان عمال الشحن على الطائرة الهولندية المتجهة إلى أمستردام قد فوجئوا  بتمزيق كيسين ضمن 59 طرداً تحتوى على كميات كبيرة من الذهب وعملات أجنبية  قيمتها عشرات الملايين فتم إبلاغ المسئولين

و قد تم تشكيل لجنة برئاسة مسئول أحد البنوك المصرية التابعة له الطرود وتم  إعادة فحص الطرود والتأكد من عدم نقصها والإشراف على شحنها على الطائرة  مرة أخرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الغربية | المحلة | مؤكد : قدوم مدير أمن الغربية الى مظاهرات المحلة ومهاجمة المتظاهرين له  وهروبه في عربة أمن مركزي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بث حى من  موقع ustream

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cairodowntown*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ايوه قرأت الخبر ده بس حاسس انه مبالغ فيه انا معاك ان لو المظاهرات استمرت هاتجيب نتيجه بس بشروط 

1- ثبات الموجودين فى الشوارع وعدم انسحابهم  مهما كان الضغط
2- العدد يزيد بكره 
3- استمرار التظاهر بدون انقطاع على الاقل لمده 15 يوم
4- وقوف القوات المسلحه على الحياد (ودى اهم حاجه ) اوانا اشك انها هاتقف علىالحياد


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فى أول رد فعل من المنظمات الحقوقية الدولية، أدانت منظمة "هيومان رايتس  فرست" الأمريكية، ضرب الأمن للمتظاهرين فى مصر وتفريقهم بالغاز المسيل  للدموع وخراطيم المياه والهراوات لتفريق الحشود، منتقدة فى بيان رسمى لها،  حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، قيام الأمن بتعطيل خدمة الإنترنت بما فى  ذلك خدمات "تويتر" والرسائل النصية القصيرة.

 من جانبه، قال نيل هيكس، مستشار السياسة الدولية فى منظمة "هيومان رايتس  فيرست، إن الأمن شن حملة قوية على "المعارضة"، مؤكداً ان الوضع الحالى فى  مصر يحتاج لإصلاحات تشريعية وتحسين لحالة حقوق الإنسان الأساسية  والديمقراطية.

 وأشارت المنظمة الأمريكية، إلى وجود تقارير تفيد بأن الأمن ضغط على شركات  الاتصالات لقطع خدمة الهاتف النقال فى محاولة لتعطيل الاحتجاجات، مطالبة  شركات المحمول المصرية بألا تسمح أن توقف خدماتها لأغراض سياسية.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



نصر 29 قال:


> ايوه قرأت الخبر ده بس حاسس انه مبالغ فيه انا معاك ان لو المظاهرات استمرت هاتجيب نتيجه بس بشروط
> 
> 1- ثبات الموجودين فى الشوارع وعدم انسحابهم  مهما كان الضغط
> 2- العدد يزيد بكره
> ...



المتاظهرين لو كترو والجيش نزل
يبقى البلد هتولع بس فى احتمالات كتييره ان الجيش ينزل
والجيش طبيعى مش ببيحب الداخليه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الإسكندرية | مؤكد : فض تجمع من المتظاهرين في الإبراهيمية واعتقال البعض منهم في عربات الأمن المركزي*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبر غير مؤكد :- أنباء عن تزويد مطاعم التحرير المتظاهرين بالأكل والمياة دون تقاضي أي مبالغ نقدية*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> ايوه قرأت الخبر ده بس حاسس انه مبالغ فيه انا معاك ان لو المظاهرات استمرت هاتجيب نتيجه بس بشروط
> 
> 1- ثبات الموجودين فى الشوارع وعدم انسحابهم  مهما كان الضغط
> 2- العدد يزيد بكره
> ...



*كلامك صح الصح عشره علي عشره

well done

بس احب اضيف لكلامك انه لو التزم الشعب المصري ظبط النفس و لم يكسر او يحرق الاملاك العامه او الخاصه بالتاكيد سوف يكون افضل

يا يسوع مصر بين ايديك

و شكرا​*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ cupid + قال:


> المتاظهرين لو كترو والجيش نزل
> يبقى البلد هتولع بس فى احتمالات كتييره ان الجيش ينزل
> والجيش طبيعى مش ببيحب الداخليه



معتقدش انهم هايسيبوا الموضوع يوصل لحد الجيش انا اتوقع ان الداخليه من بعد الساعه واحده لحد قبل ما النهار يطلع هاتعمل كل جهد عشان تفرق الناس دى

لحد دلوقتى الموضوع شكله بالنسبه للنظام معقول مظاهره وفيها شوية عنف مش مشكله...
 انما لو الناس دى باتت وحبت تكمل بكره هايبقى العدد مرشح للزياده .. واعتقد  وزير الداخليه مش هايسيب الموضوع للاحتمالات .. خصوصا ان كل الناس متأثره بموضوع تونس 

ومفيش ولا حكومه غربيه هاتفتح بوقها حتى لو مات الف  .. اما منظمات حقوق الانسان مش هاتفرق مع مبارك تقاريرهم  هو زمان قال انا ميهمنيش التاريخ


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      أنباء عن تنظيم مظاهرات غداً من طلاب جامعة القاهرة  .. مشاركة في فعاليات ثورة الغضب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



نصر 29 قال:


> معتقدش انهم هايسيبوا الموضوع يوصل لحد الجيش انا اتوقع ان الداخليه من بعد الساعه واحده لحد قبل ما النهار يطلع هاتعمل كل جهد عشان تفرق الناس دى
> 
> لحد دلوقتى الموضوع شكله بالنسبه للنظام معقول مظاهره وفيها شوية عنف مش مشكله...
> انما لو الناس دى باتت وحبت تكمل بكره هايبقى العدد مرشح للزياده .. واعتقد  وزير الداخليه مش هايسيب الموضوع للاحتمالات .. خصوصا ان كل الناس متأثره بموضوع تونس
> ...



انت مش واخد بالك ان المتظاهرين فى تزايد مستمر
وكمان الداخليه وعساكر الداخليه هتتعب من المقاومه لو الاعتصام بقى مفتوح وعشان الاعتصام يفضل مفتوح محتاج حاجات كتيير
اهمها الميه والاكل وحاجات تانى كتيير


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *كلامك صح الصح عشره علي عشره
> 
> well done
> 
> ...



فعلا نطه مهمه ومش بس افضل 

ده لازم ميخربوش حاجه لان الموضوع مش مجرد افضليه لو عملوا كده يبقى نزعوا من على نفسهم شرعيه التعبير السلمى ويبقوا اعطوا للدوله فرصه ذهبيه تفض بالقوه بدون حرج هايبقى مع الدوله  حجه ... لان خلى بالك الدوله لحد دلوقتى بتستعمل العنف على استحياء بردو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

_يارب ادخل ما انت قلت مبارك شعبى مصر بارك شعبك واحمية
​_


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل

أسامة سرايا رئيس تحرير جريدة الأهرام الحكومية يصف ثورة الغضب بـ

لعبة دنيئة للإخوان المسلمين لزعزعة إستقرار مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل
مؤكد / د.هشام الشناوي ..وكيل وزارة الصحة بالسويس
يؤكد وفاة شابان
سليمان صابر علي 31 سنه
مصطفي رجب عبد الفتاح 20 سنة
...
...والاصابة حدثت نتيجة لمقذوف وحدثت الوفاة بالمستشفي*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل

د.عصام العريان | المتحدث الإعلامي بإسم الإخوان المسلمين

ينفي اثارة الاخوان للشغب في مظاهرات 25 يناير ويصف بيان الداخلية بالكذب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل: مقتل مجند أمن مركزي في مظاهرات التحرير واصابة ٣٦ مواطن.. وفقا لقناة الحياة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> فعلا نطه مهمه ومش بس افضل
> 
> ده لازم ميخربوش حاجه لان الموضوع مش مجرد افضليه لو عملوا كده يبقى نزعوا من على نفسهم شرعيه التعبير السلمى ويبقوا اعطوا للدوله فرصه ذهبيه تفض بالقوه بدون حرج هايبقى مع الدوله  حجه ... لان خلى بالك الدوله لحد دلوقتى بتستعمل العنف على استحياء بردو




*كلامك ممتاز...​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإســـكندريــة : شبه مؤكد | 7000 آلاف متظاهر يعيدون تكتيل أنفسهم ويتوجهون الآن إلى "محطة مصر"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> بيقولو احتمال يتحجب زى تويتر انا جربت تويتر من شويه مش شغال



*تويتر شغال على هذا الرابط

http://samehhady.com/twitter/?user=jan25

*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الإسكندرية : مؤكد : حملة البرادعي | تعلن الإعتصام عند مكتبة الإسكندرية والآلاف يتوافدون هناك الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القوى الوطنية تطالب المصريين بإعلان الاضراب العام غدا، والنزول ومشاركة المعتصمين في الميدان العامة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      عاجل | شبه مؤكد : غلق مترو الأنفاق*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القوى  الوطنية | نطالب الرئيس مبارك  بإعلان  عدم ترشحه لفترة رئاسية جديدة وعدم  ترشح نجله جمال .. وحل مجلسي الشعب والشورى وإلغاء قانون الطوارئ.*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مصفحات الأمن تطارد متظاهري المحلة وتصدم أحدهم والغضب يشتعل بين المواطنين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المنصورة: "غير مؤكد"| الإعلان عن وقفة جديدة غدا بميدان مشعل الساعة الثانية*

*



*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       الجزيرة توك: الأمن يقسم منطقة التظاهرات ويقطع كل شبكات الاتصال بهدف ابعاد الاعلام تماما من المنطقة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       المصري اليوم // الأمن يمنع الصحفيين من دخول مقاهي الإنترنت في أسوان*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإسماعيلية : مؤكد |  الإعتصام عند إستاد الإسماعيلية والتلاتيني بالآلاف .. والأمن يلقي القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المعتصمين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المصري اليوم | ينظم المصريون فى الولايات المتحدة وكندا وبريطانيا اليوم ٤ مظاهرات تضامناً مع مظاهرة ٢٥ يناير*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | الشروق

انضمام  مظاهرة تضم ما يقارب 4 آلاف شخص قادمة من ميدان الجيزة نحو التحرير حاملة  معونات مكونة من الخيام والأطعمة لمساعدة المتظاهرين على استمرار الاعتصام  في ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

تقرير الجزيرة على رأس هذه الساعة


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مؤكد : القبض على خالد جمال حشمت ، نجل النائب الإخواني السابق جمال حشمت بعد اشتباكه مع قوات الأمن*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]6Czslbh_Bnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


[YOUTUBE]GOShO9IZWlE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أنباء عن إعلان حظر التجول​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      عاجل | مصراوي

أنباء عن إعلان حظر التجول*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

موقع الدستور الاصلى حد يجربه عنده كده مشبيفتح معايا ويقولى


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبر غير مؤكد | موقع نافذة مصر

إذاعة إسرائيل: من الصعوبة أن يكون مبارك الآن فى القاهره مع غضبة الجماهير المصرية وكسرهم الحواجز الأمنية*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

_سوزان مبارك_ وصلت منذ ساعات _الي لندن_ .علي

 متن طائره خاصة وقد كان في استقبالها السفير

 المصري أعلن الخبر وأكد صحته ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



نصر 29 قال:


> موقع الدستور الاصلى حد يجربه عنده كده مشبيفتح معايا ويقولى



ضمن المحجوب يا بوب


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجزيره توك : أنباء عن دراسة سلطات الأمن لإعلان حظر التجول في القاهرة .. خلال الساعات القادمة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ cupid + قال:


> ضمن المحجوب يا بوب




*عاجل || النظام المصري يسقط سيرفرات موقع ( شبكة رصد ) وجاري حل المشكلة في غضون دقائق ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      بور  سعيد // مظاهرة "يوم الغضب " تجوب شوارع بورسعيد الآن ومجموعات من  البلطجية إضافة لقوات الأمن يعتدون على المتظاهرين بشارع ابراهيم توفيق*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

كما موقع جريده الاسبوع


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]4yMoWxmIzzA[/YOUTUBE]

 *      ايمن نور وابراهيم عيسى يشاركون فى مظاهرات يوم الغضب    *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبر مؤكد وعاجل
اصدر وزير الداخليه قرار بأطلاق النار على اى تجمعات بعد الساعه 11:15*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



نصر 29 قال:


> كما موقع جريده الاسبوع



فى احتماال من وجهة نظرى ميكونش حجب ويكون السيرفر مش قادر يستحمل الزوار عندهم


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة السى ان ان الاخباريه : تتحدث عن خروج 750 ألف متظاهر اليوم على مستوى الجمهوريه*

*

*​ *                      اليوم السابع : إصابة "صباحى" والعشرات من أنصاره فى اشتباكات بكفر الشيخ*

*

*​


----------



## red333 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الجزيرة مباشر تنقل الان لقطات حية من المظاهرات


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تعرض الموقع الرسمى للحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى خلال الساعات الأخيرة لأعمال  قرصنة إلكترونية من جانب الهاكرز، وأكدت مصادر بالحزب أن مهندسى الموقع  يتعاملون مع هذه الأعمال بكفاءة وفى طريقهم للتعرف على هويتهم. *

* كان الحزب الوطنى بدأ صباح اليوم نشر عدد من الموضوعات والمقالات التى  انتقدت ما قام به المتظاهرون اليوم فى عدد من محافظات مصر، موضحا فشل هذه  الدعوات المطالبة بالتغيير ووقوف جماعة الإخوان خلف هذه الدعوات.*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

موقع جريده الاسبوع تم محوه 

اليكم صوره برينت اسكرين انا اخدتها






​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تعرض الموقع الإلكترونى الرسمى للحزب الوطنى للقرصنة

تعرض الموقع الرسمى للحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى خلال الساعات الأخيرة لأعمال قرصنة إلكترونية من جانب الهاكرز، وأكدت مصادر بالحزب أن مهندسى الموقع يتعاملون مع هذه الأعمال بكفاءة وفى طريقهم للتعرف على هويتهم. 

كان الحزب الوطنى بدأ صباح اليوم نشر عدد من الموضوعات والمقالات التى انتقدت ما قام به المتظاهرون اليوم فى عدد من محافظات مصر، موضحا فشل هذه الدعوات المطالبة بالتغيير ووقوف جماعة الإخوان خلف هذه الدعوات

اليوم السابع* *




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تم حجب موقع 25 يناير من الفيس بوك*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



dona nabil قال:


> *خبر مؤكد وعاجل
> اصدر وزير الداخليه قرار بأطلاق النار على اى تجمعات بعد الساعه 11:15*



مؤكد ؟؟؟ ده يبقى مفيش عقل خالص لو مؤكد


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الخارجية تؤكد مقتل مجند أمن مركزى

* * حسام زكى المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية - فى تصريح خاص أدلى به اليوم لشبكة "سي. إن. إن" الإخبارية الأمريكية - إن المظاهرات التى تشهدها مصر فى الوقت الراهن ليست ظاهرة جديدة.

وأضاف زكى أن جميع المشاركين فى المظاهرات التى خرجت إلى الشوارع يحظون بحماية الشرطة، ولا يتم إطلاق النار عليهم، ولكن الخبر المحزن الذى سمعته أن أحد الجنود لقى مصرعه بعد تعرضه للضرب على رأسه من جانب المتظاهرين، وهو أمر محزن للغاية بالنسبة لأسرته.

وأشار إلى أن المتظاهرين فى مصر - مثل أية دولة أخرى فى العالم - لديهم الحق فى أن يعبروا عن وجهات نظرهم وأن يتظاهروا ضد ما يرغبون فى التظاهر ضده، وأوضح "أن الخروج فى مظاهرات إلى الشوارع ليس موقفا جديدا، بل إنه يحدث منذ عام 2004 .. وتلك حقيقة ثابتة فى السياسة المصرية".

وحول ما يريد أن يقوله للمشاركين فى المظاهرات التى خرجت اليوم إلى الشوارع المصرية بوصفه عضوا فى الحكومة المصرية؟ " قال زكى " فى البداية: أود أن أوضح لكم الآتى: أنا لست عضوا فى الحكومة المصرية، لكننى أتحدث باسم بلدى، وأشعر بالفخر لذلك وأشعر بالفخر بوجه خاص للتحدث باسم بلدى عن الأحداث التى تشهدها اليوم، وأود أن أقول إن جميع المتظاهرين الذين خرجوا اليوم إلى الشوارع يقومون بذلك تحت حماية الشرطة التى لم تطلق الرصاص عليهم".* *
اليوم السابع
*
*




*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الشروق : أمين شباب الوطني بدمياط يحرق كارنيه الحزب في تجمع حاشد للمواطنين في إطار يوم الغضب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*حبيب العادلي | وزير الداخلية

أوامر بإطلاق النار بإتجاه المتظاهرين إذا رفضوا فض الإعتصام بميدان التحرير طبقا لقانون الطوارئ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> مؤكد ؟؟؟ ده يبقى مفيش عقل خالص لو مؤكد



*ممكن يكون مجرد تهديد وتخويف فى اطار محاولة فض التجمع .. اتمنى ميكونشى قرار حقيقى 
ربنا يستر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طبقا لقانون الطوارئ !!!!!!!!​*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لا انا متوقع فعلا فض بالقوه بعد منتصف الليل زى ما قولت قبل كده بس بعربات المطافى بالهروات انما مش ضرب نار ده لو عملها يبقى هو اللى هايمشى النظام بنفسه


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اللى هيموت مالهوش ديه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أنباء عن محاولات من جانب الحكومة المصرية لعزل مصر إعلاميا وحجب الشبكات الإجتماعية من داخل مصر وعلى رأسها موقع فيس بوك في غضون ساعات*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أنباء  عن محاولات من جانب الحكومة المصرية لعزل مصر إعلاميا وحجب الشبكات  الإجتماعية من داخل مصر وعلى رأسها موقع فيس بوك في غضون ساعات*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ cupid + قال:


> *حبيب العادلي | وزير الداخلية
> 
> أوامر بإطلاق النار بإتجاه المتظاهرين إذا رفضوا فض الإعتصام بميدان التحرير طبقا لقانون الطوارئ*



*شاطر هيهيج الناس اكتر....

لك يوم يا ظالم...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> لا انا متوقع فعلا فض بالقوه بعد منتصف الليل زى ما قولت قبل كده بس بعربات المطافى بالهروات انما مش ضرب نار ده لو عملها يبقى هو اللى هايمشى النظام بنفسه



*يا ريت يعملها عشان نهايته تيجي:ranting:

ربنا موجود...كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير...:ranting:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | غير مؤكد : يوجد 20 ألف جندي أمن متمركزون حول قصر الرئاسة ... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ cupid + قال:


> *حبيب العادلي | وزير الداخلية
> 
> أوامر بإطلاق النار بإتجاه المتظاهرين إذا رفضوا فض الإعتصام بميدان التحرير طبقا لقانون الطوارئ*



*ده يبقى إنسان معتوه والمفروض محاكمته لأعلانه هذا التصريح *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]I_emuOVvlbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجزيرة
مصادر في وزارة الاتصالات المصرية أبلغت مراسل الجزيرة توك بأن الحكومة تعمل على حجب موقع فيسبوك في مصر كما حجبت تويتر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | المحلة
الأمن يعيد اشتباكه بالمتظاهرين في ميدان الشون بالمحلة ويقذف المحتجين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



[YOUTUBE]jGJ1nlJyFtM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يا جماعة هي المظاهرات لحد هلا؟؟؟
حد يقوووووولي ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الهتاف بيقول الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام.... في الفيديو

لو حجبوا الفيس بوك و تويتر استعمال المنتديات يبقي هو الحل الوحيد لنا...​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القوى السياسية تحدد 5 مطالب لإنهاء المظاهرات*

*


طالبت القوى السياسية من أحزاب الوفد والغد والجبهة والجمعية الوطنية  للتغيير والحملة المستقلة لدعم البرادعى ومطالب التغيير بمشاركة المهندس  ممدوح حمزة بعد اجتماع لها مساء اليوم بمقر حزب الغد، النظام السياسى  المصرى بـ5 مطالب رئيسة، تبدأ بإعلان الرئيس مبارك عدم ترشحة لفترة ثانية  وامتناع نجله جمال مبارك أمين عام سياسات الحزب الوطنى من الترشح مع حل  البرلمان بمجلسيه والمجالس المحلية وإلغاء العمل بقانون الطوارئ والإفراج  الفورى عن كافة المعتقلين بما فيهم من جرى اعتقاله اليوم، ليتوجهوا عقبها  إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى الاعتصام. 

 ودعا أسامة الغزالى حرب رئيس حزب الجبهة الشعب المصرى بالصمود والثبات على  موقفهم للتأكيد على مطالبهم والمتظاهرين بالثبات واستمرار اعتصامهم بميدان  التحرير، معتبراً انتفاضة الشعب المصرى وصولاً لميدان التحرير نقطة تحول  تاريخية بالنسبة لمصر، مؤكداً أن ما حدث اليوم مجرد بداية ولن تكون  النهاية.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




rosetta قال:


> *يا جماعة هي المظاهرات لحد هلا؟؟؟
> حد يقوووووولي ​*


*
اه مستمره و فيه اعتصام مفتوح و حبيب العادلي بيهدد بفتح النار علي المتظاهرين

لو راجل يعملها و يبقي دق اخر مسمار في نعش النظام المصري...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




rosetta قال:


> *يا جماعة هي المظاهرات لحد هلا؟؟؟
> حد يقوووووولي ​*



*ايوه ومحدش عارف يا حبيبتى هتخلص امتى او على ايه *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



Rosetta قال:


> *يا جماعة هي المظاهرات لحد هلا؟؟؟
> حد يقوووووولي ​*




شغااااااااااااااااااااااااله


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *
> اه مستمره و فيه اعتصام مفتوح و حبيب العادلي بيهدد بفتح النار علي المتظاهرين
> 
> لو راجل يعملها و يبقي دق اخر مسمار في نعش النظام المصري...​*


*
يـــــــــــا رب خير 
لكي الله يا مصر 

ربنا يكون معاهم جميعا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








*ميدان التحرير الان

صوره عبر تويتر​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طيب ممكن حد يقولي هو الهتاف على ايه ؟
لانه الفيديوهات مش شغالة عندددددي  ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      مصراوي  // بدأت الحركات السياسية ، في تكوين لجنة إعاشة ، مسئولة علي توزيع  الطعام والشراب والخيم علي المعتصمين ، لدعمهم للصمود حتي صباح الأربعاء.*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*غلق مديريايات الامن وكلاب حراسه امام قصر الرئاسة

*الثلاثاء 25 يناير 2011 
 





 كتبت : دينا الحسيني

أندلعت ثورة غضب 25 يناير من محافظات مصر بعد ظهر اليوم حيث شهدت الميادين  والشوارع الرئيسيه بالاسكندريه والاسماعيليه والفليوبيه والقاهره والجيزه  تكدساً كبيراً من المعارضيين والمشاركيين في الثوره والذي تعاملت معهم  الاجهزه الامنيه بشتي الطرق لتفرقة تظاهرهم فمنهم من تم القبض عليه  واعتقاله ومنهم من تم تفقرقتهم بخراطيم المياه والقنابل المسيله للدمو كما  حدث بميدان التحرير ومنطقه وسط البلد وشارع شبرا والمهندسين وبنها وذلك بعد  أن قام المتظاهرون بأحداث حاله من الارتباك والمروري وشلل تام بالطرق  المؤديه من والي هذه المناطق وهتف المتظاهرون ضد الرئيس مبارك وامن الدوله  ووزاره الداخليه . 

من جانبها اتخذت وزاره الداخليه عدة تدابير اهمها كان غلق  أبواب مديريات الامن خاصه في محافظات القاهره والجيزه والاسكندريه  والقليوبيه وكذا غلق ابواب مجلسي الشعب والشوري وتم الاستعانه بالكلاب  البوليسيه ووضعها امام قصر الرئاسه وقصر عابدين وكذا امام ابواب مبني  التلفزيون المصري خشيه محاوله اقتحامها من بعض المتظاهرين ولم تفلح تلك  المحاولات حيث قامت بعض العناصر من قوي المعارضين في اقتحام مبني مجلس  الشوري ودخول اعداد غقيره اليه وتعامل معهم رجال الامن وقاموا بأخراجهم  بالقوي بعد الاستعانه بعساكر الامن المركزي


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                تحطيم صورة مبارك بمقر حزبة بالمنصوره.انتفاضه 25 يناير*

*[YOUTUBE]iVleqraFN9A[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

معرض صور احداث يوم الغضب

ما يفوتكمش

http://scottnelson.photoshelter.com/gallery/Jan25-protests-in-Egypt/G0000msMXhcs1.2Q​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* حجب موقع تويتر في مصر *

*كتب احمد الليثي*
*تعرض موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر لمشكلات حالت دون امكانية الدخول على عشرات الحسابات عليه.*
*وفشل الاف المصريين في استخدام الموقع والذي اصبح احد اسرع الطرق لنشر اخبار المظاهرات والاحتجاجات التي انتشرت في كثير من المدن المصري الثلاثاء فيما اطلق عليه يوم الغضب.*
*وافاد عدد كبير من مستخدمي تويتر في مصر عدم استقرار الموقع لعدة ساعات حتى وصل الامر في هذه الأونة الى تعرض الموقع للحجب الكامل.*
*وتبادل مستخدمو الانترنت في مصر روابط ترشد لكيفية اعادة تشغيل تويتر في حالة الفشل في الوصول إليه.*
*وبرز اسم تويتر في نقل انشطة المظاهرات التي اندلعت في ايران العام الماضي.*
*وشهد عدد من المواقع الاخبارية المصرية مشكلات في تصفحها الثلاثاء كان ابرزها موقع الدستور الاصلي الذي يرأس تحريره ابراهيم عيسى الصحفي المعارض.*
*كما تبادل عدد من النشطاء السياسيين اخبارا عن مشكلات في شبكات المحمول ولم يتضح حتى الان ما اذا كانت هذه المشكلات بسبب كثافة المكالمات والضغط على الشبكات ام لسبب اخر.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل : بعد غلق تويتر - الحكومة المصرية ستحجب الفيس بوك في خلال ساعتين من الان*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ياجماعة يعنى الاعتصام لسه مستمر ؟ وهيستمر لحد امته ؟

ايه الوضع دلوقتى ؟ انا حاسة ان البلد هتولع 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*لسه هااااااااااااااااا تولع يا نانسي ماهي والعه اصلا هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 اقتراح شخصى لا اريده ان يفهم خطأ وهو بعيد عن كل مذهبيه 

فى حالة نجاح صمود الاخوه الى ما بعد صباح الغد انصح الشباب المسيحى باللحاق بالركب ففى حالة ثبات الموقف على الوضع الحالى الى ما بعد صباح غدا فستكون لحظه فريده تتقرر فيها مصائر الشعوب الحره  .. وانا نفسى ساتوجه الى المحله الكبرى للمشاركه اذا ما استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه .


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبر  غير مؤكد| عمال مصرييين يعملون فى مطار هيثرو بلندن يبلغون ان هناك طائرة  مسيرة نزلت منها سوزان مبارك .. وفورين بوليسى تؤكد الخبر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*من مظاهرات يوم الغضب - شاب مصري مقابل مدرعة


[YOUTUBE]YtTUsqra-MU[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*سيتم غلق فيس بوك و تويتر رجااااااااااااااااااء استعمال الايميل و المنتديات للتواصل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*حمدي قنديل | الجزيرة | مباشر*

*إتهام الداخلية للإخوان بتنظيم ثورة الغضب فيه إهانة للمصريين جميعا*
*فيوم 25 يناير ملك لجميع المصريين*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الثوره لن تذاع علي التلفاز

فيديو اخر

[YOUTUBE]BS3QOtbW4m0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## آسيا (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


الستات كمان نزلت وحتى الاطفال والمعاقين 
*



**


**

*
*
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*






**المحلة تطالب برحيل مبارك

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> اقتراح شخصى لا اريده ان يفهم خطأ وهو بعيد عن كل مذهبيه
> 
> فى حالة نجاح صمود الاخوه الى ما بعد صباح الغد انصح الشباب المسيحى باللحاق بالركب ففى حالة ثبات الموقف على الوضع الحالى الى ما بعد صباح غدا فستكون لحظه فريده تتقرر فيها مصائر الشعوب الحره  .. وانا نفسى ساتوجه الى المحله الكبرى للمشاركه اذا ما استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه .



*صح لو تظاهر المسيحي مع المسلم ساعتها كل شبهة ان دي ثوره تنظيم اسلامي او ان الاخوان عاملين الحركه دي هتنتهي

لازم الكل ينزل...
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يعنى انا عايزة افهم الوضع بالظبط , يعنى البلد واقفة , المؤسسات الحكومية واقفة ؟؟؟؟ والاعتصام هيستمر لامته ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



nancy2 قال:


> *يعنى انا عايزة افهم الوضع بالظبط , يعنى البلد واقفة , المؤسسات الحكومية واقفة ؟؟؟؟ والاعتصام هيستمر لامته ؟*



ميدان التحرير فيه لا يقل
عن 40 الف متظاهر والناس بتقول الاعتصام مفتوح
وحركات سياسيه واخده خيام واكل ورايحنلهم عشان يساندوهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.examiner.com/foreign-policy-in-national/breaking-president-s-son-and-family-have-fled-to-the-uk

مغادره عائله حسني مبارك الي لندن....


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



nancy2 قال:


> *يعنى انا عايزة افهم الوضع بالظبط , يعنى البلد واقفة , المؤسسات الحكومية واقفة ؟؟؟؟ والاعتصام هيستمر لامته ؟*



انا برضه عايزة افهم صحباتى عندهم امتحانات بكرة فى جامعة القاهرة 
يعنى موجوديين فى قلب الحوار ده كله ..ازاى ينزلوا اذا كان فى مشاكل و احتمال يبقى فى حظر تجول ؟!!!!!!!!
ربنا يستر


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> http://www.examiner.com/foreign-pol...resident-s-son-and-family-have-fled-to-the-uk
> 
> مغادره عائله حسني مبارك الي لندن....



*بجد صحيح مشيوا ؟ يعنى ده خبر اكيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياجماعة على فكرة الوضع كده خطير كده هيبقى فيه فراغ سياسى فى الحكم منعرفش مين هينط على الكرسى ربنا يستر البلد معندهاش اى بدائل سياسية محترمة 
*


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Nancy2 قال:


> *بجد صحيح مشيوا ؟ يعنى ده خبر اكيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ياجماعة على فكرة الوضع كده خطير كده هيبقى فيه فراغ سياسى فى الحكم منعرفش مين هينط على الكرسى ربنا يستر البلد معندهاش اى بدائل سياسية محترمة
> *


*متصدقيش أى كلمه تتقال*

*الاشاعات شغاله من الصبح*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سيتم غلق فيس بوك و تويتر رجااااااااااااااااااء استعمال الايميل و المنتديات للتواصل​*


*
انا حاسة انهم هيحجبوا الانترنت كله !
بس فهميني هتتواصلوا على اييييييييييييييه leasantr​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




> انا برضه عايزة افهم صحباتى عندهم امتحانات بكرة فى جامعة القاهرة



*جامعه القاهره تدعو للتظاهر اصلا؟؟؟​*


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *جامعه القاهره تدعو للتظاهر اصلا؟؟؟​*



ربنا يستر عليهم و على البلد 
حاجة تقلق


----------



## عمادفايز (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*انا مش متفاءل من الاحداث خاصة ان حوالى  % 90 من المتظاهرين لايعرفوا اى شىء عن السياسةولا عندهم دراية باى شىء بل هى شعارات متشابهة فى كل المحافظات وكان هناك من يلقنهم او هناك اتفاق مسبق على هذة الشعارات لو حدث تغيير فعلا اية شكل الوضع السياسى فى مصر؟ ومين بالضبط اللى هيمسك البلد؟واية وضع الاقليات؟ وهل سيكون الوضع للاحسن ام للاسواء؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الكارثة أن الحكومة أصابها الخرص

كيف سيذهب الأولاد للجامعة للأمتحان

ماذا عن المحاكم والقضايا

ماذا عن كل شيئ

الجميع مصابين بالخرص

والأمور ستكون فوضى

وهذا ما كنا نخشاه

لكن الأغبياء لا يفهمون​*


----------



## red333 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

فى حالة نجاح صمود الاخوه الى ما بعد صباح الغد انصح الشباب المسيحى باللحاق بالركب ففى حالة ثبات الموقف على الوضع الحالى الى ما بعد صباح غدا فستكون لحظه فريده تتقرر فيها مصائر الشعوب الحره .. وانا نفسى ساتوجه الى المحله الكبرى للمشاركه اذا ما استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه . 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اضم صوتى لصوتك يا نصر   يجب ان يشاركوا فى  صناعة تاريخ مصر
يجب ان يكون لهم راى


----------



## elamer1000 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ايه اخر الاخبار يا جماعة انا كنت فى الشغل طول اليوم ومش عارف اى حاجة من ده كله

+++


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *صح لو تظاهر المسيحي مع المسلم ساعتها كل شبهة ان دي ثوره تنظيم اسلامي او ان الاخوان عاملين الحركه دي هتنتهي
> 
> لازم الكل ينزل...
> ​*



صدقتى 

هذه هى الحجهه البغيضه انه تنظيم محظور وبهذا يكون لهم الحق فى القمع ..  لكى يضللوا البسطاء

ان من سفاهات النظام ان قانون ضرائب المشروعات الصغيره .. يأخذ الضرائب من بعد خمسة الاف جنيه .. يعنى كان المواطن الذى يتكسب خمسمية جنيه شهريا تاخذ منه ضرائب وكان الخمسمية جنيه فى الشهر ثروه تستحق الجبايه 

فى حين يعفى اصحاب المليارات من الضرائب بحجة انهم مستثمرين ويجب تقديم تسهيلات لهم لانهم يوفرون فرص عمل للشباب ويأخذون الراضى بسعر جنيه لكل الف متر لنفس السبب ويدفعها على اقساط 

ويذهب الشاب لكى يعمل يتم اجباره على التوقيع على استماره 6 قبل ان يمضى على العقد لكى لا يكون له حق فى التامينات الاجتماعيه وكانه عبد عنده يطرده وقتما شاء وليس له اى حقوق

لا نريد فراغ ولن يستطيع احد ان يزيل النظام  هذه حقيقه واقعه لكنها الفرصه لكى يعلموا ان هناك بشر يحييون على ارض مصر ولهم حقوق


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عزل المحلة الكبرى عن أنحاء مصر

احتشد مئات المواطنين على محطة سكك حديد طنط، مساء الثلاثاء, بعد أن قررت إدارة هيئة السكك الحديدية إيقاف القطار المتجة إلى مدينة المحلة الكبرى لمنع المواطنين من التوجة إليها. وأكد شهود عيان من أبناء المدينة عجزهم عن السفر إليها بسبب توقف حركة القطارات، كما أكدوا عدم إمكانية السفر إلى المحلة عبر أية حافلات أو ميكروباصات.
وكانت المحلة الكبرى قد شهدت منذ أمس مشاركة الآلاف من المواطنين في مظاهرات الغضب، مطالبين بالحري
وفي مدينة طنطا، طاف آلاف المتظاهرين المدينة يحملون الأعلام، ويهتفون ضد النظام، فيما تصرفت قوات الأمن مع المتظاهرين بحيادية. وقد تجمهر المتظاهون أمام مقر الحزب الوطني بطنطا


الوفد**





*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*






أصغر مشارك في ثورة الغضب


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



red333 قال:


> فى حالة نجاح صمود الاخوه الى ما بعد صباح الغد انصح الشباب المسيحى باللحاق بالركب ففى حالة ثبات الموقف على الوضع الحالى الى ما بعد صباح غدا فستكون لحظه فريده تتقرر فيها مصائر الشعوب الحره .. وانا نفسى ساتوجه الى المحله الكبرى للمشاركه اذا ما استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه .
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> اضم صوتى لصوتك يا نصر   يجب ان يشاركوا فى  صناعة تاريخ مصر
> يجب ان يكون لهم راى



نعم التاريخ لن ينسى احد يا اخى 

وانا اقول لهم هذا الكلام لانى اعلم انهم ليسوا اقل وطنية من احد التاريخ المصرى كله كان بمشاركة المسلم والمسيحى حقيقه لن يستطيع ان يمحوها احد حتى وان تمنى ذلك


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فيديو:تونس تونس قيدى النور بكرة مصر عليها الدور فى مظاهرات السويس

*[YOUTUBE]WfLxnXtCrvI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



marcelino قال:


> *عزل المحلة الكبرى عن أنحاء مصر
> 
> احتشد مئات المواطنين على محطة سكك حديد طنط، مساء الثلاثاء, بعد أن قررت إدارة هيئة السكك الحديدية إيقاف القطار المتجة إلى مدينة المحلة الكبرى لمنع المواطنين من التوجة إليها. وأكد شهود عيان من أبناء المدينة عجزهم عن السفر إليها بسبب توقف حركة القطارات، كما أكدوا عدم إمكانية السفر إلى المحلة عبر أية حافلات أو ميكروباصات.
> وكانت المحلة الكبرى قد شهدت منذ أمس مشاركة الآلاف من المواطنين في مظاهرات الغضب، مطالبين بالحري
> ...



نعم يحدث الان هنا وسانزل للمبيت فى الشارع معهم وساذهب للمحله فى الصباح ولو سيرا على الاقدام


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.youtube.com/user/Masry25Jan​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> نعم التاريخ لن ينسى احد يا اخى
> 
> وانا اقول لهم هذا الكلام لانى اعلم انهم ليسوا اقل وطنية من احد التاريخ المصرى كله كان بمشاركة المسلم والمسيحى حقيقه لن يستطيع ان يمحوها احد حتى وان تمنى ذلك



*لو نزل المسيحين الشوارع والمظاهرات للاسف سيكونوا اول من يسحلوا وسيتم القبض عليهم واتهامهم باعمال التخريب وربما اتهامهم بتنظيم المظاهرات ايضا وهيقبضوا على شبابنا ومش هيبانلهم صاحب 

للاسف البلد ديه مبقتش بلادنا من زمان حاولنا نتمسك بيها بس هى مش عايزانا 

ياجماعة هى الاتصالات مقطوعة و لاايه انا بحاول اكلم الناس فى مصر التليفونات مش مجمعة 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



Nancy2 قال:


> *
> 
> ياجماعة هى الاتصالات مقطوعة و لاايه انا بحاول اكلم الناس فى مصر التليفونات مش مجمعة
> *




لو الناس دى فى التحرير ـ اتقال ان الحكومه موقعه الشبكه هناك ، او ممكن يكون الضغط هناك مخلى ابراج الشبكه مش قادره تستوعب العدد ده كله من الاتصالات


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      عملية تفريق المتظاهرين بدأت في التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القنابل تنهمر بغزارة على المعتصمين في التحرير *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إطلاق كثيف لقنابل مسيلة للدموع في محاولة لتفريق تظاهرة التحرير الان والمعتصمون يلوذون بالشوارع الجانبية*

​*عاجل : حملات اعتقال فى شوارع القاهره وفى الطرق المؤديه للتحرير*


​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*حملات الاعتقال فى شوارع القاهرة*

*
[YOUTUBE]z1r7vPsm2i4[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*انباء عن قيام مظاهرة ظهر الغد بمدينة شبين الكوم مسقط رأس الرئيس مبارك بميدان عمر أفندي ..*


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*12:55 تفريق مظاهرة التحرير بالقوة وإلقاء أكثر 50 من قنبلة وواقتحام الاعتصام بالسيارات المصفحة *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجزيرة توك : تفريق الإعتصام بالقوة

دخول الأمن بسيارات مدرعة وضرب قنابل مسيلة للدموع بين الجمهور واستخدام صواعق كهربائية ضد المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الدخان  يحجب الرؤيه .. القنابل المسيله للدموع فى كل مكان .. المتظاهرين يتفرقون  فى الشوارع الجانبيه .. ضرب بالهروات والعصى الكهربيه .. اعتقال كل من  تطاله يد الامن .. هجوم مباغت للمعتصمين فى التحرير الآن*


----------



## sony_33 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خسارة يا مصر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اصابة الدكتور مصطفى النجار منسق حملة البرادعى فى ساقه أثناء فض اعتصام التحرير وهو حاليا فى الطريق للمستشفى*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجزيره توك تتحدث عن اصابات  عشوائية من الصعق الكهربائي الذي يستخدمه الأمن حالا وحالات اختناق  بين  المتظاهرين من القنابل المسيلة للدموع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ختناقات  بين المتظاهرين فى التحرير لا نستطيع ان نحصى عددها الآن والشباب يحمل اى  فرد يقع على الارض لمساعدته على الجرى .. الامن يقوم بحمله اختطافات واسعه  بين المتظاهرين ، والمتظاهرين يهرعون الى الشوارع الجانبيه*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*من  داخل عربة الترحيلات الآن // اكد خالد جمال حشمت انهم الان قابعين في  سيارة ترحيلات ومعه ما يقارب الـ30 شاب من خيرة شباب مصر وكذلك وجود أكثر  من 3 عربيات محملة بالشباب والمتظاهرين مؤكداً ان ما حدث لن يثنيهم عن  مشاركتهم في التغيير الذي يحلم به كل شعب مصر 
هذا وتسير سيارات الترحيلات إلي مكان غير معلوم وبها الشباب المتظاهري...ن*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مراسل  الجزيرة توك: اصابات عشوائية من الصعق الكهربائي الذي يستخدمه الأمن حالا  وحالات اختناق بين المتظاهرين من القنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       الامن  استخدام رشاشات المياه والرصاص المطاطى وهجوم مباغت بسيارات الامن المركزى .. فى التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       القاهرة  : مؤكد | عمليات فتك أمني بالمتظاهرين ، الأمن يتعامل بعنف مفرط ، و مئات  الإصابات و الإغماءات ، و المذبحة مستمرة بحق المواطنين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة  :  مؤكد| "فرق الكراتيه" جيوش من قوات الأمن القادمة من الأقاليم ، و  احتمالية مشاركة "قوات خاصة" في عملية موسعة جدا لإنهاء أكبر تجمهر  ميدان  التحرير ، مئات الإصابات والإغماءات ، و اشتباهات في إصابات بالرصاص  المطاطي المحظور دوليا*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الآن : عربات الاسعاف تتوجه للميدان لنقل المصابيين ومناشدات من المعتصمين بمؤازرة المصريين*


----------



## fullaty (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مراسل الجزيرة توك : مسيرة جديدة تعود الان قرب "قصر عابدين" للتظاهر من جديد .. لا قائد للمسيرات وشبكات الموبايل مضروبة مما يشتت المتظاهرين ويمنعهم من التواصل للتجمع من جديد*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      انقطاع  الخط بمراسلنا فى التحرير ، واخر كلام له : اعتقالات بالعشرات ، وسحل شديد  جدا للمتظاهرين بعصا كهربائيه وميدان التحرير فاضى تماما ، والمتظاهرين فى  الشوارع الجانبيه اما فى شارع قصر النيل او فى ميدان طلعت حرب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المتظاهرون في التحرير كسروا الكردوانات بعد الضرب و يسيرون فى مسيرات بشوارع وسط البلد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مقتل حالة ثالثة بالسويس بعد اطلاق النار عليه*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة: مؤكد | الأمن يحاصر المتظاهرين بالمترو ، و اتجاه بمسيرات متفرقة الى رمسيس*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*متظاهري التحرير في طريقهم الي ميدان الإسعاف من شارع محمد فريد*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 كل ده متوقع المهم لو قدروا يثبتوا للصبح 

لكن  اتوقع ايضا  لو ثبتوا للصبح هاتبدأ المفاوضات بكره ما بين الظهر والعصر


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      هجوم الأمن وملاحقته للمعتصمين في المنصورة بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع .. في نفس توقيت هجومه على معتصمي التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*في اتصال تليفوني مع أحد المتظاهرين : بنجمع نفسنا تاني وراجعين علي الميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*من 9 الى 12 جريح بالتحرير .. والأمن يطلق الرصاص الحى على المواطنين .. والجرحى يسقطون فى شوارع وسط البلد *


----------



## fullaty (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مراسل الجزيرة توك : تجمع حوالي 5 الاف متظاهر في ميدان رمسيس واعداد اخرى في شوارع جانبية .. ونقل التظاهرة بعد فضها بالقوة الى ميدان رمسيس*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*





مراسل  الجزيرة توك : تجمع حوالي 5 الاف متظاهر في ميدان رمسيس واعداد اخرى  في  شوارع جانبية ونقل التظاهرة بعد فضها بالقوة الى ميدان رمسيس * ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة: مؤكد | إستخدام القوة المفرطة ، وتدخل فرق "خاصة" لأول مرة يتم استخدامها في مظاهرات مدنية سلمية*

*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      كليوباترا شارع بورسعيد فى اسكندرية دلوقتي عبارة عن حرب شوارع بين الامن والشباب*


----------



## jesus.my.life (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

محاولات لفض المتظاهرين الان فى ميدان التحرير ورمسيس​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      تم القبض الان على الدكتور مصطفى النجار المنسق العام للحملة الشعبية لدعم البرادعي ومطالب التغيير واخذه لمكان غير معلوم*


----------



## fullaty (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> *                      كليوباترا شارع بورسعيد فى اسكندرية دلوقتي عبارة عن حرب شوارع بين الامن والشباب*



*هما مش قالوا اسكندريه فضت المظاهرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       تم التأكد منه

حالة وفاة ثالثة بالسويس لمواطن يدعى غريب السيد 44 عامًا إثر إصابته بطلق ناري في البطن*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



fullaty قال:


> *هما مش قالوا اسكندريه فضت المظاهرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




لا مسمعتش عن كده


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      مظاهرة ضخمة اخترقت كردون الامن في ميدان رميسس وتتجه الآن إلى شبرا*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس : الموقف اشتعل في شارع الأربعين والناس بدأت تهاجم الشرطة*

*


*​*
صورة من ميدان التحرير عند بداية تفريق المعتصمين**

*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

صورة من ميدان التحرير عند بداية تفريق المعتصمين


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القناه  النرويجيه تقول الان / مصر بلد غير آمنه بعد مقتل ثلاثه متظاهرين فى  السويس ومصر فى اضطرابات الان وننصح رعايانا بالعوده الى النرويج أ و  البقاء فى منازلهم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قناة الجزيره مباشر تعرض صورا رهيبه لفض  المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير ، والمتظاهرين  صامدين*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       اعتقــال محمد شاكر مراسل الجزيرة مباشر وموقع الجزيرة توك وحسام يحيى ومجموعة كبيرة من الصحفيين الأن*


----------



## jesus.my.life (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الجزيرة مش بتعرف يا صحبى انا فتحتها


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجزيــرة  مباشر | تعرض صورا مروعة لعمليات ترويع الشعب وسحله و ضربه ، الحالة الآن  أبسط ما يقال عنها "ملتهبة" ولا نجد في قاموسنا الإعلامي أبسط من ذلك*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



jesus.my.life قال:


> الجزيرة مش بتعرف يا صحبى انا فتحتها





اوعى تكون فاتح الجزيره الرياضيه 

* الجزيرة مباشر
الأمن يطارد المتظاهرين بالسيارات المدرعة واطلاق الرصاص الحى والمطاطى على المتظاهرين واشتباكات عنيفة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       أيمن نور : القبض على ابنى ونقله فى مصفحه لمكان مجهول*


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

انا فعلا فاتح الجزيرة الاخبارية
لسة يا دوب حالا بيكلموا

هو فى قناة تانية بتنقل اسمه الجزيرة مباشر :d


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*






احد الضحايا


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> اوعى تكون فاتح الجزيره الرياضيه
> 
> * الجزيرة مباشر
> الأمن يطارد المتظاهرين بالسيارات المدرعة واطلاق الرصاص الحى والمطاطى على المتظاهرين واشتباكات عنيفة*



لا الجزيرة للاخبار ولسه حالا بدات الموضوع فى نشرة الاخبار لكن ماكنتش بتتكلم عليه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الجزيرة الآن

مناشدات  من المتظاهرين للمواطنين في الأماكن القريبة من ميدان التحرير ورمسيس  بالنزول لحصار قوات الأمن التى تحاول فض الإعتصام بوحشية شديدة

أنباء عن قتلى و100 مصاب حتى الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

للاسف مُطر امشى
ده البيدج اللى بنقل منه الاخبار
اخبار مؤكده والخبر اللى مش متأكدين منه هما بيكتبو غير مؤكد الاخبار بتجيلهم من المتظاهرين رأساً
فريق جامد جدا شغال فى البيدج ده
حد يتابع لحد ما اجى بكره بالليل والنبى ولو مجيتش يبقى هتلقونى فى التحرير 

http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







التحرير || مشاهد لاطلاق النار على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> للاسف مُطر امشى
> ده البيدج اللى بنقل منه الاخبار
> اخبار مؤكده والخبر اللى مش متأكدين منه هما بيكتبو غير مؤكد الاخبار بتجيلهم من المتظاهرين رأساً
> فريق جامد جدا شغال فى البيدج ده
> ...



على البركة يا معلم


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الرصاص الحى يدوى فى ميدان التحرير​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

اعتداء الأمن على المتظاهرين بالرصاااااااااااااااااااص
ميدان التحرير


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*انترناشونال بيزنيس تايمز الأمريكيه ومن أعرق المجلات فى مجال الاعمال فى العالم تقول :سوزارن مبارك فى لندن*



Suzanne Mubarak of Egypt has fled to Heathrow airport in London: unconfirmed reports


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الدستور الأصلي
المتظاهرون يجوبون شوارع السبتية وشبرا ويدعون الناس المنازل للاستيقاظ للتظاهر ضد استبداد النظام​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

احتجاز بعض المتظاهرين أمام دار الأوبرا بعد غلق كوبرى قصر النيل عليهم، والأمن يطاردهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الدستور الأصلي
المتظاهرون يجوبون شوارع السبتية وشبرا ويدعون الناس المنازل للاستيقاظ للتظاهر ضد استبداد النظام


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المتظاهرون بالأسكندرية يحرقون صورة الرئيس مبارك .. ويهتفون الشعب يريد إسقاط الرئيس*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ههههههههههه مش عاوز اروح
احتمال اروح واجى تانى


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يارب يايسوع فى حد فى الدنيا يفض مظاهرات بالرصاص الحى على المواطنين ؟ ليه هما كلاب مش بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ال cnn هنا بتقول ان الوضع صعب جدا ويمكن يبقى زى تونس واصعب من تونس لان مصر مشاكلها اكبر من مشاكل تونس 

الفيديوهات الى جايباها ال cnn صعبة جدا 
طيب ياجماعة خدوا بالكوا من نفسكوا كويس وربنا يحمى مصر بقوته 
*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      المتظاهرون يغلقون كوبرى أكتوبر وشارع ماسبيرو .. الآن*

منذ دقيقة تقريباً


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      المتظاهرون يتجمهرون أمام وزارة الخارجية ومبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون .. والأمن يغلق كوبري أكتوبر تماما*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | الجزيرة
عشرات الإصابات بين المتظاهرين من بينها إصابات بطلقات نارية*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عمر عفيفي
ما وصلني من مصادري من الداخلية أن الجنود منهارين تماما وليس لديهم قوات بديلة


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*لقاهرة الآن : جيـــش مسلح في مواجهة شعب أعزل ، نساء تركض في كل مكان ، وأطفال تجهش بالبكاء ، و أسلحة "تفتك" بلا هوادة ، هذه هي "الصورة" بإختصار : قوة "الرصاص" في مواجهة قوة "الإرادة ........ هل ترى الصورة من نفس الزاوية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*منذ دقائق قليلة بدأت قوات الأمن فى إعطاء الإنذار الأخير للمتظاهرين فى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض والتحرير، حيث قامت بإضاءة الأضواء العاكسة ورفضوا التحرك من مكانهم، وأكدوا استمرارهم فى الاعتصام، فقامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق آلاف القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وعقب ذلك مضخات المياه.
وقام المتظاهرون برشق المجندين بالحجارة فبادلهم المجندون بالحجارة أيضاً، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى تهشم وجهات المحلات الكبرى بالمنطقة، وقامت قوات الأمن بعزيز تواجدها بعشرين ألف مجند و50 سيارة مصفحة وحاصرت المتظاهرين من جميع الجهات، وقامت بالقبض على المئات منهم وسحل آخرين، مما دفع المتظاهرين للهروب إلى محطات المترو والجرى فى اتجاه المتحف المصرى، كما قامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء القنابل المسلة للدموع داخل محطة أنور السادات، مما دفع البعض للهروب سيراً على الأقدام داخل أنفاق المترو هرباً من الأدخنة، بالإضافة إلى وقوع المئات من المصابين على الجانبين.
وتسود حالياً منطقة وسط البلد حالة من الهلع بعد تكثيف قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وهو ما أدى إلى تفريقهم فى الشوارع الجانبية وصعد عدد كبير من المتظاهرين إلى كوبرى أكتوبر الذين قاموا بتحطيم أكشاك المرور واتخذوا منها دروعاً لمواجهة قوات الأمن، كما سمع دوى القنابل المسيلة للدموع فى 3 بؤر، وهى أمام الجامعة الأمريكية وبالقرب من نقابة المحامين والمتحف المصرى.
وطالب المتظاهرون بوقف إطلاق القنابل، كما توقفت حركة المرور فى الشوارع المؤدية لميدان التحرير، وفى نفس السياق نظم عدد من المتظاهرين مسيرة احتجاجية من ميدان التحرير فى إتجاة شارع الجلاء ونقابة الصحفيين، اعتراضاً على تكثيف الأمن لاستخدام قنابل الغازات المسيلة للدموع، وهو ما دفع الأمن إلى غلق شارع عبد الخالق ثروت من اتجاه شارع رمسيس للحيلولة دون وصول المتظاهرين إلى ميدان رمسيس، كما وقعت إصابات بين المتظاهرين بسبب تدافعهم أثناء مطاردة الأمن لهم فى الشوارع الجانبية.
ومع تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مقر الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى بميدان التحرير، ومحاولتهم اقتحام الحزب بعد تكسيرهم أعمدة وأبواب الحزب، قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق الرصاص فى السماء لتفرقة المتظاهرين ومنعهم اقتحام الحزب، كما قام عدد من المدنيين بملاحقة المتظاهرين بالعصى والجنازير.*


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*صور مبارك تتمزق*


​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

قيادات أمنية قالت ''ربنا معاكم كان نفسنا نكون معاكم لكن البدلة منعانا"ء
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بعض الصور ليوم الغضب*​ 





​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*




*​ 
*شباب يحالون منع احد رجال الامن من ضرب احد المتظاهرين، والذي تبدو علي ملامح علامات الرعب والخوف*
*



*​ 
*زحف كبير وهادئة من الشباب قادمين من شارع قصر النيل، حتى ميدات التحرير*
*



*​ 
*تواجد نسائي كبير في مظاهرات يوم الغضب، كانت واحدة من ابرز ظواهر يوم الغضب *​ 
*



*​ 
*لمطاعم الموجودة في وسط البلد، قامت بتوزيع وجبات مجانية علي المتظاهرين*​ 
*



*​ 
*حتى الفتيات افترشن الارض في انتظار الحل*​ 
*



*​ 
*كفاية.. !! *​ 
*



*​ 
*لم يجد غير منديل ورقي بسيط " كلانيكس" لكي يوقف به نزيف الدم الذي يسيل من*
*صديقة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
*مئات من الشباب في مدينة المنصورة شاركوا اليوم في مظاهرات الغضب *
*



*​ 
*أحد المتظاهرين يأخذ قسط يسير من الراحة ويتحدث في التليفون*​ 
*



*​ 
*قناة الجزيرة تنقل بث حي، لسحل احد الشباب المتظاهرين اليوم، في مظاهرات الغضب*
*



*​ 
*احد الشباب المعاقين، اصر علي المشاركة في مظاهرة يوم الغضب، وقام صديق له باصطحابه*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*





























































































































​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​ 


​ 


​ 




​ 




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ربنا يتصرف معاكم يا ظلمه

حبيب العادلي المجنون يفتح النار علي متظاهرين عزل بينهم رجاله كبار شايبين و ستات و مراهقين

اي عقل و اي حضاره و اي دين و اي شرع و اي دستور يقر هذا اي الهمجي المتوحش

قسما انك لو وقعت بين يدي الشعب المصري لتقتل شر قتله يا حبيب الظالمي الكلب

انت ايه وحش في صوره انسان

و لا كلب همك تخدم اسيادك و تقولهم حسنه يا اسيادي و خلاص

ترضي انت عيلتك يجري لها كدا

و هيجري لها لان الي بيعمل حاجه بترد فيه

المتظاهرين لا كسروا ولا حرقوا و لا ضربوا

اعتصموا و تظاهروا سلميا و هتفوا ضد الظلم و الطغيان و احرقوا صور الطاغيه المسن في ميدان عام

يقوم الكلب دا يسيل بحور من الدماء

يا يسووووووووووع اتصرف مع الكلب دا ارجوك يا ربي 

يا ابي السماوي باسم يسوع اناشدك تتصرف ضد الظلم يا رب

يعني مجرمين كنيسه القديسين الحقيقيين احياء طلقاء و المتظاهرين ضد الطاغيه المسن و عائلته يقتلون و يضربون شر قتله

اي عقل هذا يا بشر

يا رب حط نهايه للقرف دا بقي

نفسنا نفوق من الكابوس الي جثم علي صدرنا من 81 الي اليوم

يا رب امين​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طيب الواحد يروح ينام ازاي ؟
ننزل يعني ولا نعمل اية ؟
ربنا يستر والدنيا متسخنش اكتر من كدة
مد ايدك يا يسوع
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*



			ربنا يستر والدنيا متسخنش اكتر من كدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا مش بهول و دا مش طبعي بس للاسف هتولع لانه فيه انكار كامل للي حصل من جانب الاعلام الرسمي العميل زي جريده الاهرام و القنوات المصريه الرسميه في حين انه كل العالم عرف و الاعلام الغربي ينقل اصدق الصور ادخلوا علي موقع قناه روسيا اليوم العربي بس....

و لانه مديين حبيب العادلي كارت بلانش يعمل اي حاجه لدرجه انه انا متخيله في ذهني صوره لمبارك و هو بيكلم حبيب العادلي بخوف و قلق و بيقوله اتصرف اعمل اي حاجه لمهم سكتهم انشالله تقتلهم المهم ما يقربوش ناحيتي و اطلق الرصاص علي الناس و عمل حمام دم

فدا هيولعها اكتر و لو هديت شويه محتمل اوي ترجع تولع بقوه اكبر لانه عندك قوي سياسيه كتيره و الشعب نفسه طق

لو الحكومه فاكره انه الاخوان هيجوا الوضع يبقوا اغبيا ولاد كلب لانه الشعب كله قرفان مسلمه و مسيحيه و ملحدينو و كل الاشكال و الاطياف كانت حاضره لا منقبين بس ولا بدقون بس كله كله و بنات بشعرها كتير

يبقي الغبي ابن الغبي مبارك و كلبه الوولف العادلي بيلزقوها في الاخوان علي اساس ايه

هو بس الخوف و السؤال الاكبر الي بيطرح نفسه

مين هيمسك بعد الكلب دا ما يسقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بجد

30 سنه من الحكم كفيلين باحداث عقم لاي كفاءات توجد في بلدنا خاصه ان مبارك كان يتفنن في التنكيل بمعارضيه كفايه نعمان جمعه و الي حصله ولا نسينا يعني؟؟؟؟و انتخابات 2005 المهزله

التظاهرات هي انفجار المكبوت و عباره عن تراكمات تراكمات من سنه 2005 ايام الانتخابات الي فاتت

و خد عندك بقي عباره السلام و خالد سعيد و تزوير انتخابات و اكل مسرطن و احمد عز و سنينه و تفشي البطاله و التزمت الاسلامي الجاهل و نجع حمادي و كنيسه القديسين و القشه الي قصمت ظهر البعير بتصريحات العادلي المضحكه عن هويه الجناه في الاحداث الاخيره الي خلت اسرائيل نفسها تسخر منه

يعني دي تراكمات مش هتتحل بين يوم و ليله

ممكن تهدي شويه بس صدقوني الجاي اصعب و ربنا يستر ان سكتت الشهر دا الله اعلم الي جاي

فاكرين فيلم دكان شحاته يا جماعه

فاكرين ثوره الجياع الي في اخر الفيلم و الشعب هايج في الشوارع و مدرعات و دبابات نزلت تفرض حظر التجول في القاهره و ثوره جياع قامت

ما صوره العبقري خالد يوسف علي شاشات السينيما تحقق و لكن العبقري طبعا لم يدرك التوقيت هوا قال في الفيلم سنه 2013 انما حصلت 2011

و خالد يوسف قال الكلام دا امتا؟؟؟؟ و صور لقطات مظاهرات شبيهه اوي يا ربي بالي بيحصل امتا؟؟؟؟؟2008 او 2009 تقريبا

الجاي اصعب كتير و لو استمر مبارك في التجاهل و مقعد حبيب العادلي و مديه كارت بلانش شوفوا ايه الي هيحصل

يا رب خلي بالك من البلد

سلام الرب

امين​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343767&SecID=12


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> انا مش بهول و دا مش طبعي بس للاسف هتولع لانه فيه انكار كامل للي حصل من جانب الاعلام الرسمي العميل زي جريده الاهرام و القنوات المصريه الرسميه في حين انه كل العالم عرف و الاعلام الغربي ينقل اصدق الصور ادخلوا علي موقع قناه روسيا اليوم العربي بس....
> 
> ​*




*هما لسه فيهم الداء ده ؟؟؟؟؟ بينكروا ؟ ده الاعلام هنا فاضح كل حاجة وامريكا متابعة الموضوع عن قرب 

هما فاكرين نفسهم عايشين فى الكهف ؟ هما ميعرفوش ان فى انترنت وفضائيات وفضايح ؟؟؟؟؟ 
where have  they been living ,under a rock 

امته بقى هيبطلوا الحركات ديه ويقولوا الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟؟

يارب ارحم مصر ارحم مصر ارحم مصر 



*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

إسرائيل: النظام المصرى" قوى" وغير قابل للسقوط


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343806&SecID=65&IssueID=150​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




marmora jesus قال:


> إسرائيل: النظام المصرى" قوى" وغير قابل للسقوط
> 
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343806&SecID=65&IssueID=150​



لا يوجد نظام غير قابل للسقوط

[YOUTUBE]0WNTE_uqHqw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]W7IgP6p7vfw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]SrQ0fHI_JFY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]mew1Th438iU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]0EORiSqMKmg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المسلمون أقاموا صلاة العشاء والأقباط قداس بميدان التحرير
الثلاثاء 25 يناير 2011   7:10:51 م

في تطور لافت ، قال مراسل البشاير في ميدان التحرير إن صلاة العشاء أقيمت علي أرض ميدان التحرير ، وإشترك فيها عدد كبير من المسلمين . بينما أصطف عددا من الأقباط لإقامة قداس لهم . 

وكانت الدعوات المشتركة اللهم إحم مصر وأنصرها علي أعدائها .. اللهم إمنح الشعب المصري السلام والطمأنينة .. 

ولاحظ الصحفيون صعوبات بالغة في الإتصال بمقار عملهم . وتوقفت أجهزة الأرسال تماما في محيط التحرير بسبب الإضعاف المتعمد للشبكة . 

الساعة الآن السابعة . ويقول مراسل البشاير إن المعارك بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين توقفت تقريبا . 
وأن المتظاهرين إتخذوا قرارا بالإعتصام علي أرض التحرير . 
وأن الشعار المرفوع بين الإعتصام حتي يسقط النظام .. 

وتضيف المصادر : أن السلطات قامت بإعتقال عدد من رموز الحركة الوطنية من بينهم كمال خليل مدير مركز الدراسات الإشتراكية . وكمال أبو عيطة رئيس نقابة الضرائب العقارية . ومحمد واكد ناشط سياسي


انهي قداس ده اللي بيتعمل في الشارع
الله يباركلكم حد يعرفني

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


[YOUTUBE]lI-ur6BCPtE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

طيب المهم إحنا دلوقتى الساعة 8:40 صباحا يوم الاربعاء 26/1/2011
حد يقوللى إيه آخر الأخبار


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



الاخبار ان الامن فض الناس فى ميدان التحرير​


----------



## سور (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الساعة الان التاسعة وانا موجودة فى شغلى بوسط البلد وبجوار ميدان التحرير
الوضع هادى ومافيش متظاهرين وحتى الامن مش كتير بالشوارع 
ربنا يحمى اولاده من اى خطر​


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يا جماعة لو سمحت حد يعرف انه فيه حد من الحكومة طلع باي تصريحات او ادى اي رد فعل على المظاهرات ديه؟
احفظ بلادنا يا رب​*


----------



## MAJI (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

نشكر الرب على انتهاء المظاهرة وعودة الهدوء
ونامل ان تجري تعديلات واصلاحات لخير البلد
يارب احفظ شعب مصر 
لتكن مشيئك


----------



## Profvip (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شكرا لسرد الاخبار و متابعتها بكل موضوعيه 
لا يضيع حق و راءه مطالب


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يا جماعة انا سمعت ان المظاهرات بتتجمع دلوقتي وفي طريقها لبيت الريس بمصر الجديدة
حد عنده اخبار تاكد او تنفي الموضوع ده
سترك يارب*​


----------



## sparrow (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

انا شغلي  قريب من هناك
ولسه محصلش حاجة


----------



## Nemo (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

انا عارفة ان الامن هناك كتير
لكن لسه لم تظهر اى مظاهرة حتى الآن


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*هل تم حجب الفيس بوك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا عندى لايعمل *


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الفيس شكل فعلا بيتم حجبة دلوقتى

لان ماكنش راضى يفتح وفتح بالعافية

لو اتحجب غيروا البروكسى 

هجبلكم الطريقة دلوقتى​


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



احلى ديانة قال:


> الفيس شكل فعلا بيتم حجبة دلوقتى
> 
> لان ماكنش راضى يفتح وفتح بالعافية
> 
> ...



*استاذة يا احلى ديانة*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




bilseka قال:


> *استاذة يا احلى ديانة*​



اخوك فادى على فكرة :d​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

يلا كل الى الفيس محجوب عندة

يدخل هنا

http://j0f.info/

وينزل تحت هيلاقى مربع كبير ابيض
يكتب فية www.facebook.com
ويدوس كلمة surf​


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



احلى ديانة قال:


> اخوك فادى على فكرة :d​




*:smil12:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




احلى ديانة قال:


> يلا كل الى الفيس محجوب عندة
> 
> يدخل هنا
> 
> ...



بيفتح لمده 30 ثانيه
والانتي فايرس عندي اتعفرت وشاف فيروسات كتير 
لما جربته


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*استاذ يا صاحب احلى ديانة​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ودول موقعين تانى للى الاول يعلق معاة

http://www.freesurfproxy.com

http://freesurfproxy.org/​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




احلى ديانة قال:


> ودول موقعين تانى للى الاول يعلق معاة
> 
> http://www.freesurfproxy.com
> 
> http://freesurfproxy.org/​



برود مش بيفتحوا


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

للاسف يا عياد الحجب المرة دى قوى جدا

بجد عمال بدور على احسن موقع يفك الحجب بدون مشاكل

وباذن ربنا هجيبة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




احلى ديانة قال:


> للاسف يا عياد الحجب المرة دى قوى جدا
> 
> بجد عمال بدور على احسن موقع يفك الحجب بدون مشاكل
> 
> وباذن ربنا هجيبة​



مفيش مشكله حبيبي 
هو الفيس فتحلوحده من غير بروكسي


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شباب مصر .... طلب صغنن والنبي *

*بما أني في غربة يعني .... محتاج كل الصور لو أمكن التي ألتقطت ليوم الغضب المصري .... عايز أحملهم بليز .... أنا النت عندي بيضيع بقاله يومين ونت الشغل مات وبقت حلتي كرب *

*ينبوكوا سواب في مغترب ,,,, كل الصور ولو أمكن ,,,,*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




AyAd_007 قال:


> مفيش مشكله حبيبي
> هو الفيس فتحلوحده من غير بروكسي



iهو فعلا بيفتح مع ناس وفتح معايا فى الاول

بس يا دوب دخلت ووقف

وهتلاقية بطى اوى
دى اى داتا اول شركة حجبتة
فيفتح معاك لو شركة تانى
الا لو كانوا حجبوا هما كمان​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Twin قال:


> *شباب مصر .... طلب صغنن والنبي *
> 
> *بما أني في غربة يعني .... محتاج كل الصور لو أمكن التي ألتقطت ليوم الغضب المصري .... عايز أحملهم بليز .... أنا النت عندي بيضيع بقاله يومين ونت الشغل مات وبقت حلتي كرب *
> 
> *ينبوكوا سواب في مغترب ,,,, كل الصور ولو أمكن ,,,,*​



ماشى حبيبى

بس اتقل بس لما نحل مشكلة الفيس

واول ما احلة هحاول اجبلك كل صور يوم الغضب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الفيس قفل تاني يا رجاله 
عمل زي اللي بحتضر يقوم ياخد نفس ويموت تاني 
لحكومه بتهكر علينا يا رداله 
اما الحق اشيل صورتي وانا في المصيف علشان الفضايح


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




AyAd_007 قال:


> الفيس قفل تاني يا رجاله
> عمل زي اللي بحتضر يقوم ياخد نفس ويموت تاني
> لحكومه بتهكر علينا يا رداله
> اما الحق اشيل صورتي وانا في المصيف علشان الفضايح


ما انا قلتلك هيفتح ثانية وخلص

انا بجرب برامج فك حجب

اول ما برنامج يظبط هقلكم

​


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




احلى ديانة قال:


> ماشى حبيبى​
> بس اتقل بس لما نحل مشكلة الفيس​
> 
> واول ما احلة هحاول اجبلك كل صور يوم الغضب​


 
*طويب ,,,, أبقي حطهم في ظرف وأبعتهم ع البيت :t4:*​


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بس بسرعة لو أمكن *​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

انا عندي فيس وانتو لا​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الفيوم : مؤكد | اعتقال 10 من ضمنهم المحاميان مصطفى محمود وعمرو أحمدي والعشرات من شارع المدارس بالفوال .. والإعتداء عليهم بالأسلحة البيضاء


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | قنابل صوت ودخان كثيف حول نقابة المحامين والصحفيين بوسط البلد ، والامن يستعد بالمطافى لتفرقه المتظاهرين .. خاص : مراسل الرصد


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الآن ...استخدام القوة المفرطة ضد المواطنين العزل


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عااجل // مؤكد / مظاهرة من ألفين شخص بشارع محمد فريد .. والأعداد في زيادة


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يا جماعة انا بنقل من شبكة رصد بما انه الفيس محجوب في مصر ​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

في اتصال خاص " لشبكة رصد " بالدكتور عصام العريان | اعتقال 25 من اخوان اسيوط منهم اخت زوجة المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين .


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل// مؤكد /اختطاف محمود نوار ومحمد شافعي و 3 نشطاء آخرين من أمام جامعة القاهرة دون وجود مظاهرات وغير معلوم مكان تواجدهم الآن


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 القاهرة : مؤكد | الأمن يفتك بالمتظاهرين عند مستشفى الجلاء ، سماع صراخ المتظاهرين الآن ، و أصوات الرصاص المطاطي


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الأمن يعتقل محمود صقر مراسل اليوم السابع من أمام نقابة الصحفيين .. حسب مراسلنا هناك


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

تم فك الحجب وتشغيل الفيس

حملوا برنامج Hotspot Shield Launch
وشغلوة


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شهود عيان: حرب عصابات في منطقة وسط البلد بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المنصوره : مؤكد | انباء من منظمين المظاهرات انهم قررو ايقاف المظاهرات اليوم بسبب حشود حاشده من الأمن المركزي و اصابات كثيره في صفوف المتظاهرين و تم تأجيل المظاهرات الى يوم الجمعة و أفادو بأنهم سوف يقومون بإعلان أماكن المظاهرات غدا


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

أسيوط : مؤكد | عربات ميكروباص محلملة بالبلطجية بجانب التواجد الأمني ، أمام الأزهر ، وجامعة أسيوط


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة : مؤكد |شارع عبد العزيز المتفرع من ميدان رمسيس : 150 او اكثر من المتظاهرين محاصرين من قبل الأمن المركزي في محاوله لاعتقالهم جميعا


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة : مؤكد | تحت كوبري عبدالمنعم رياض 800 متظاهر يحاصرهم الأمن الآن و يقذفم بالقنابل ، والمتظاهرون يحرقون الإطارات


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

أسيوط : مؤكد / قام الشباب فى أسيوط بحماية البنات بعد إطلاق الأمن لمجموعة من البلطجية على البنات
مما أدى لضرب واعتقال العديد من الشباب والبنات
وتم الافراج عن البنات وبعض الشباب منذ قليل


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

جمال عيد : المدرعات بدأت تقذف غاز على الصحفيين والمحامين ، ليس بقنابل ، بل عبر مضخات من فتحة المدرعة بشكل كثيف


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

‎(رويترز) - قال شاهد ان قوات الامن المصرية حاصرت قرية سوق الثلاثاء في محافظة كفر الشيخ بدلتا النيل يوم الاربعاء وتضربها بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع.

قال في اتصال هاتفي مع رويترز ان محاصرة القرية تلت دعوة سكانها من مكبرات صوت في مساجد الى قطع الطريق الدولي القريب منها في نطاق الاحتجاج الذي بدأ يوم الثلاثاء باسم "يوم الغضب" وا...لذي طالب منظموه والمشاركون فيه بانهاء حكم الرئيس حسني مبارك.

وأضاف الشاهد أن قوات الامن تمنع دخول القرية حتى للصحفيين


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

إطلاق غازات مسيلة للدموع والضرب بالهراوات الكربية لجميع المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى التحرير والاسعاف ورمسيس
والمنظمون يدعون البنات لعدم التواجد فى هذه المناطق


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

جبهة شباب من اجل مصر ||ندعوا جميع الشباب بعمل مظاهرات غدا بالجامعات والاعلان بجعل الجمعه هى جمعة الغضب


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الفيس بوك عاد للعمل مره اخررى يا شباب ولكن تقيييييييييييييل


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل : ضرب رصاص حى فى العتبه والمظاهره تستمر وتتوجه الى عابدين


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

موقع اخبارى استرالى ، يكتب عن بطوله وشجاعه المصريين فى مواجهه الامن المركزى ، وينشر فيديو من المحله


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

تصل لنا أخبار عن رفض العساكر ضرب المتظاهرين ، ولكن الظباط يجبرونهم عن العنف لا نعرف مدى دقة هذه الأخبار ولكننا ننشرها لانها انتشرت بصوره كبيره جدا على الانترنت .


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة : عاجل | نقابة المحامين .. الإعتداء على مراسلي وكالات الأنباء الأجنبية ومصادرة الكاميرات منهم


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بعد مرور يومين على ثورة الغضب البورصة المصرية تنهار والسياحة في خطر .


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل : دخان القنابل والرصاص الحى يتصاعد فى أجواء القاهره حيث أنه يشاهد من فوق مبنى نقابه الصحفيين .. والاشتبكات تدور رحاها فى أبو العلا وبولاق
وقوات امن راجله من التحرير الى بولاق ..


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مصراوي | أعلنت إدارة البورصة أنه تم ايقاف الورقة المالية العز الدخيلة للصلب - الاسكندرية لمدة نصف ساعة لتجاوزها نسبة 10%. وبحلول الساعة 11.12 صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة سجل سعر السهم أدنى مستوى له خلال تعاملات اليوم عند 677 جنيها.


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة : عاجل | وجود قرابة الألف أمام نقابة المحامين وتزايد العدد بشكل مستمر
, ووجود امني مكثف و حصر لجميع وحدات الأمن في المنطقة


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة : مؤكد | سقوط إمرأة تبلغ من العمر "52" سنة ، مغشيا عليها نتيجة الإعتداء المباشر عليها


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة : مؤكد | سقوط إمرأة تبلغ من العمر "52" سنة ، مغشيا عليها نتيجة الإعتداء المباشر عليها*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة : عاجل | مظاهرة في طلعت حرب الان ومتجهه الي شارع قصر النيل ومحاولات من الأمن لمحاصرتهم*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الى عنده الفيس بوك مقفول
يستعمل الموقع دة 


http://www.anonymouse.com/​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل : سيارات الاسعاف تهرع من التحرير الى الاسعاف ... تودى المصابين الى المستشفيات . ومراسل الرصد لا يستطيع التحصى من عددهم *
*والامن يقوم بالهجوم على المسيرات بالمصفحات*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الفيس بوك خلاص اتفتح تانى يا شادى​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الأمن يطوق مبنى جريدة الأهرام، والصحفيين ينضمون للمظاهرات*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة :غير مؤكد | أنباء عن احتجاز المعتقلين امس من ميدان التحرير في سجن السلام .. ولا توكد حتى الأن اخبار أخرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإسكندرية : مؤكد | فض مظاهرة في القائد ابراهيم بقوات مكافحة الإرهاب منذ ساعة وإعتقال البعض*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*













واشنطن


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإسكندرية  : مؤكد | إعتقال المحامى عبدالرحمن الجوهرى والنشطاء محمد عبدالكريم  وإيمان حسان ويوسف شعبان وأحمد ممدوح وما يقرب من 100 أخرين فى الإسكندرية*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قامت قوات الأمن بفتح محطة مترو  جمال عبد الناصر أمام الركاب مجانا، بعد فشلها في السيطرة على المتظاهرين  الذين دخلوا المحطة وقاموا بعمل مظاهرة على أحد أرصفتها مرددين شعارات  التغيير، ومطالبة الرئيس بالتخلي عن الحكم، كما تواصل قوات الأمن فشلها في  السيطرة على المتظاهرين بميدان رمسيس، ولا تزال ترشقهم بالقنابل المسيلة  للدموع، وتهددهم بخرطيم المياه، كما قامت باعتقال العشرات منهم في أتوبيسات  نقل عام.*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

حرب شوارع ضارية في السويس ضرب رصاص حي ش احمد عرابي والأربعين والملاح


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]cazyy6uN2A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لمن لا يفتح معه الفيس واليوتيوب وتويتر

لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* 18:52

توجه فى الخامسة والنصف مساء اليوم نحو 3 آلاف متظاهر من المتواجدين أمام دار القضاء العالى ورمسيس، إلى ميدان التحرير، بعد أن خرجوا من الحصار الأمنى المفروض عليهم. *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

من أحد العاملين في شركات  الإنترنت، غلق الفيس جاء بعده رغبة الداخلية في تسجيل كافة بيانات النشطاء  وكلمات مرورهم ، ومن يحتمل أنهم يديرون الصفحات الموجهة للإحتجاجات ، وأخبر  أن بيانات جميع الحسابات الآن توجد على سيرفر الداخلية ، لذا برجاء محاولة  الدخول بالحسابات الشيطة من خلال سيرفرات خارج مصر ، أو الإحتياط لأنفسهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*آشتون تعرب عن أسفها للتعامل مع المتظاهرين فى مصر
الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 16:32

قالت وكالة أوروبا بريس إن ممثل الاتحاد الأوروبى للشئون الخارجية كاترين آشتون تأسف لمقتل أربعة أشخاص فى يوم الغضب بالأمس الثلاثاء فى مصر وحثت الحكومة المصرية على أن تتخذ "العبرة" من الرغبات المشروعة للشعب لصالح التغيير السياسى فى البلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الصحفيون يطالبون بعقد "عمومية طارئة" لأعضاء النقابة غداً
الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 15:59

طالب عشرات من الصحفيين خلال وقفتهم الاحتجاجية اليوم الأربعاء، على سلالم النقابة بعقد جمعية عمومية طارئة لأعضاء النقابة، إثر اعتداء الأمن على عدد من الصحفيين منهم يحيى قلاش عضو مجلس النقابة، ومحاولة اعتقاله مع عدد من الصحفيين الشبان، بعدما اعترض الناس على قيام رجال الشرطة بمنعهم من دخول النقابة. *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*معتقلي المنوفية  الـ 14 يعرضون الآن أمام نيابة شبين الكوم للتحقيق معهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       القاهرة/ منظمون التظاهرة : لن نتحرك ولن نوقف التظاهرات قبل إسقاط الحكومة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       الحزب الوطني في بيان له : ''تفهّمْنَا مطالب الشعب''*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الإسكندريـة: عاجل | مظاهرة الآن بمنطقة أبو سليمان والهتافات تتعالى لإسقاط النظام*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لسه البلد بخير


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأمن يعتقل 26 صحفياً خلال الإحتجاجات منهم محمد عبد القدوس عضو نقابة الصحفيين


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*حرب شوارع  في منطقة معروف بالقاهرة واصحاب المحلات تغلق وتنضم للمتظاهرين *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المصرى اليوم : رفض المتظاهرين استخدام سيارات الإسعاف لنقل الجثث، مطالبين بإخراج النعوش لعمل جنازة شعبية للضحايا فى السويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القبض على صحفى بجريدة "المسائية"
الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 19:12

ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على مصطفى لبيب الصحفى بصحيفة المسائية القومية فى ميدان التحرير أمس أثناء قيامه بتغطية مظاهرات الاحتجاج فى يوم الغضب. *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       السويس : شبه مؤكد | إحتراق قسم الأربعيــن ، و المتظاهرون و الأهالي يضربون مدير الأمن في منطقة المشرحة ، و أنباء عن إصابته*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة : عاجل | محاصرة الأمن لنقابة الصحفيين وحجز جميع المتظاهرين بداخلها وتعزيزات أمنية مكثفة للمكان*


----------



## آسيا (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC_poS2bjLY&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة : عاجل | تجمع كبير وبدايــة مظاهرة الآن ، قبل نقابة الصحفيين أول شارع رمسيس من ناحية التحريــر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*







      هاكرز انونيموس يتعاطفون مع الشعب المصرى واعلنوا الحرب على النظام المصري وشركات الاتصالات المصرية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]uC_poS2bjLY&feature=player_embedded#%21[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*






الأستاذ محمد عبد القدوس " رئيس لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين" أثناء إعتقاله من أمام نقابة الصحفيين


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الإسكندرنية  : عاجل | إعتقال الناشط جون ألبرت والمواطن سعيد محمد الصباغ منذ قليل فى  ميدان الساعة وآخرين سيتم الكشف عن أسمائهم فيما بعد .. والناشطة إيمان  حسان تأكد عدم إعتقالها بعد مطاردة الأمن لها والإختباء بأحد المنازل
وإنطلاق مظاهرة منذ قليل فى منطقة أبو سايمان والأمن يقوم بتفريقها وإعتقال عدد كبير*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد الشباب المصري يخترق موقع وزارة الداخلية وموقع الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي ويقوم بإيقافهم


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      المتظاهرين في السويس يحرقون صورة ضخمة للرئيس مبارك الان حالا ، وهتافات مدوية بسقوطه حول نيرانها*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*سحل واعتقال الشباب فالمنوفية.. 1/26*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهـــرة : إعتقال 500 تقريبا من وسط البلد ، والأمن يشتبك مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأمن يعتدى على المتظاهرين القادمين من منطقة الزمالك أسفل كوبرى أبو العلا، مع تفريقهم فى الشوارع الجانبية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهـــرة ، شهود عيان | السيارات لا تكفي لأعداد المعتقلين ، والأمن مازال يضرب أي تجمعات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*محمد عبد القدوس " رئيس لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين" أثناء إعتقاله من أمام نقابة الصحفيين*



​


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد عبد القدوس " رئيس لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين" أثناء إعتقاله من أمام نقابة الصحفيين*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



الصوره دى فكرتنى باعتقالات 17 و18 يناير سنة 81

النظام بدأ يفقد اعصابه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       السويس  - ميدان الأربعين | أكثر من 5 آلاف متظاهر في السويس ، من ميدان الأربعين  إلى ميدان الترعة ، وأنباء عن إحراق لعربات الشرطة وسقوط شهيدين ، و  الأحداث تزداد سخونة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

نظيف: الحكومة حريصة على ضمان حرية التعبير بالوسائل المشروعة ويؤكد انه لم يتم حجب اى مواقع على الانترنت


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

جبهة شباب من أجل مصر || نؤكد  على إعتبار يوم الجمعة هو يوم غضب عارم في جميع محافظات الجمهورية وندعوا  الجميع للنزول إلي الشارع والمشاركه في الفاعليات


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       إحتراق سيارة شرطة وإصابة جندى أمن مركزى في مظاهرة بشارع الجلاء*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       الإســـكندريــة - مؤكد| إنتشار أمنى مكثف بمطنقة أبو سليمان بعد إحباط مظاهرة للحملة وإعتقال عدد من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأسهم المصرية تغلق على هبوط حاد وتفقد 29 مليار جنيه بعد يوم الغضب


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الإتحاد  الأوربي | نحن مع تجمع الاف المصريين في الشوارع "للاعلان عن رغبتهم في  التغيير السياسي" ولذلك فان الاتحاد الاوروبي يدعو السلطات المصرية الى  احترام وحماية حق المواطنين في التعبير عن تطلعاتهم من خلال تظاهرات سلمية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة : ضرب الرصاص "المطاطي" على ألفي متظاهر بجوار سينما "مترو" وسط البلد ، و إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدمـــوع وسط المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رويترز  | قال مصدر في وزارة الداخلية ان السلطات المصرية القت القبض على 500  متظاهر يومي الثلاثاء والاربعاء خلال الاحتجاجات المناهضة للحكومة التي  شهدتها البلاد على مدى اليومين


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويـــس - الأربعين | استمرار شتعال قسم الأربعين ، والقنابل تنهال على المتظاهريــن و البيوت*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس // غير مؤكد / الجيش فعلا نزل الشارع لكنه يقف على الحياد حتى الان ، واصابة نحو 30متظاهر اصابات صعبة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ولعت يا بشر 
**************

**السويـــس  - مـؤكد : المتظاهـرون يكسرون مبنى البلديــة يفرغون من مبنى البلدية في  الأربعين ، و في طريقهم لمبنى الحزب الوطني والوضع يخرج عن السيطرة الأمنية  ، وحالة الغضب تنتقل إلى الأهالي*

*
*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

صحف عربية: مصر تشتعل .. وتهز عرش "مبارك"


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       شمال سيناء - مؤكد : حــرب شوارع الأن في "الشيخ زويــد" بين الأمن و  2000 متظاهر ، وانباء عن حالات اختناق كثيرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويـــس   - مـؤكد : المتظاهـرون  يكسرون مبنى البلديــة يفرغون من مبنى البلدية في   الأربعين ، و في طريقهم  لمبنى الحزب الوطني والوضع يخرج عن السيطرة  الأمنية  ، وحالة الغضب تنتقل  إلى الأهالي*


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مصادر بمطار القاهرة تنفي سفر مسؤولين إلى خارج البلاد بسبب الاحتجاجات

نفت مصادر مسؤولة بمطار القاهرة اليوم الأربعاء، ما تردد عن سفر شخصيات مصرية مهمة إلى خارج البلاد أو استعداد طائرات خاصة للإقلاع بعدد من المسؤولين، وقالت المصادر إن "حركة الطائرات والسفر طبيعية في المطار، ولم تتأثر طوال 24 ساعة الماضية، كما وصل العاملون والركاب في مواعيدهم".

وقد ألغى رئيس الوزراء أحمد نظيف سفره مع عدد من الوزراء والمحافظين إلى الأقصر اليوم الأربعاء على رحلة مصر للطيران، وكان من المقرر أن تجتمع اللجنة العليا للتخطيط العمراني برئاسة نظيف لاعتماد المخطط التفصيلي لمشروعات تنموية هامة.

وأشاع مشاركون في احتجاجات أمس الثلاثاء، سفر بعض الشخصيات المصرية المهمة "بصورة مفاجئة" إلى الخارج خوفا من الاحتجاجات، كما أخبروا بعض رجال الإعلام والوكالات الأجنبية بذلك.


المصدر :الشروق* *





*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




marcelino قال:


> *مصادر بمطار القاهرة تنفي سفر مسؤولين إلى خارج البلاد بسبب الاحتجاجات
> 
> نفت مصادر مسؤولة بمطار القاهرة اليوم الأربعاء، ما تردد عن سفر شخصيات مصرية مهمة إلى خارج البلاد أو استعداد طائرات خاصة للإقلاع بعدد من المسؤولين، وقالت المصادر إن "حركة الطائرات والسفر طبيعية في المطار، ولم تتأثر طوال 24 ساعة الماضية، كما وصل العاملون والركاب في مواعيدهم".
> 
> ...



هههههههههه اومال مطار شرم بيعمل ايه
والمطارات الخاصه بتعمل ايه
والمطار اللى فى القصر الرياسى بيعمل ايه
بزمتك لو حبو يخلعو هيستنو تذكره من مطار القاهره ه:hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شمال سيناء - مؤكد : و قـــوع إصابات من الجانبيـن في إشتباكات بين الأمـــن وأهالي "الشيخ زويد"*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الشرقيــة - مؤكد : الأمن يفض بالقوة مظاهرة لمئات النشطاء بالزقازيق منذ ساعة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







مراسل الجزيرة : 50 مصاب في السويس جراء قمع الاحتجاجات السلمية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      سوهاج  - غير مؤكد : المتظاهرون يهاجمون مركز "دار السلام" (أولاد طوق) وتم تهديد  من بداخله باستخدام السلاح ضد الامن لولا تدخل عناصر من الأهالي وفض  الحصار عن مركز الشرطة ، يذكر أن الأهالي خرجوا غضبة لما يحدث في القاهرة  الآن*


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بليز بليز يليييييييييييييز تردد قناة الجزيرة مباشر و توك على النايل سات 
ضرورى 
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*راضى: لم نشوش على المحمول والإنترنت والحكومة لن تلجأ لمثل هذه الأساليب

* *الفيس بوك وتويتر*
*نفى الدكتور مجدى راضى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، أن يكون هناك تشويش على شبكات المحمول أو موقع تويتر أو الإنترنت، وقال :الحكومة لن تلجأ لمثل هذه الأساليب، وأنها تحترم حرية التعبير وتحميها، وهو ما حدث بالأمس واليوم بالنسبة للمجموعات الشبابية التى خرجت تعبر عن بعض المواقف. 
وقال راضي:"الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء أكد على حرية التعبير بوسائل شرعية، طالما يتم هذا بالتزام، موضحا أن الحكومة اعتبرت أن مشاركة الشباب فى المظاهرات التى خرجت إلى الشوارع ظاهرة صحية، منوها بأن الذى حدث أن استغل بعض أصحاب المصالح هذا التعبير، لتحقيق مصالحهم الخاصة، وقاموا بعمليات تخريبية واعتدوا على رجال الأمن. 
وأضاف راضى أن الحكومة لن تتهاون فى الخروج على الشرعية، وأن العبث والتخريب والاعتداء على رجال الشرطة مرفوض وسوف تتعامل الشرطة مع ذلك بشدة، ولا يمكن أن نترك الفوضى تعم. وأكد المتحدث الرسمي باسم مجلس الوزراء أن الشرطة التزمت ضبط النفس إلى أقصى درجة، رغم التجاوزات من بعض المتظاهرين. 
وقال راضي :إن الحكومة مستمرة فى برنامجها المتكامل للإصلاح فى جميع المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وأنها ترحب بأى آراء للإصلاح، وتحرص على الاجتماع مع أصحاب الآراء والخبراء والمفكرين، لمناقشة مقترحاتهم طالما تم التعبير عن ذلك فى الأطر الشرعية. 
وأعرب الدكتور نظيف عن أسفه لوقوع ضحايا جراء المظاهرات، خصوصا من رجال الشرطة الذين استشهدوا يوم الاحتفاء بعيدهم.

المصدر:الاهرام*

*





*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فرنسا | ندين بشدة سقوط قتلى في مصر ونطالب النظام المصري الإلتزام بالديموقراطية وحرية التعبير*


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


بليز بليز يليييييييييييييز تردد قناة الجزيرة مباشر و توك على النايل سات
ضرورى
ربنا يبارككم
​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




zezza قال:


> بليز بليز يليييييييييييييز تردد قناة الجزيرة مباشر و توك على النايل سات
> ضرورى
> ربنا يبارككم​



بالصلاه ع النبى منتدى الكنيسه مغطى الاخبار فى جميع انحاء الجمهوريه ولا جزيره ولا اى حاجه هههههههه

هدورلك عليهم بس خدى بالك ان الجزيره بأشتراك


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة  : عاجل | قام الأمن بعمل كردون شديد حول المتظاهرين في ميدان طلعت حرب  وضرب شديد للقنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطي .. وبين المتظاهرين  اصابات بين رجال ونساء*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مظاهره الان بها اكثر من 10 الاف مصرى منطلقه من طلعت حرب الى ميدان التحرير و اصرار على المبيت حتى يتم تنفيذ المطالب


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]mhLmTrn7Nds[/YOUTUBE]

​ *فيديو فى شارع 23 يوليو بوسط القاهره .. وهم متجهون الان الى التحرير*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*





*​*اليوم السابع | الإعلامي محمود سعد يرفض الظهور فى برنامج " مصر النهاردة " تضامنا مع غضب الشعب*


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شوفى اللينك دة يا زيزا

http://www.aljazeera.net/Channel/Livestreaming
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الجزيرة: مظاهرات شديدة الان بالقرب من وزارة الخارجية بالقاهرة  والامن يتعامل بكل قوة وقسوة مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




zezza قال:


> بليز بليز يليييييييييييييز تردد قناة الجزيرة مباشر و توك على النايل سات
> ضرورى
> ربنا يبارككم
> ​




http://satellite.bdr130.net/267.html


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      تأكيد للخبر : المواطن / محمد مصري ،  مراسل شبكة "فلسطين للحوار" يصاب بتفتت في الجمجمة وفي حالة خطرة جدا*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويــس -مؤكد : الأمــــن يخلي المنطقة للمتظاهريـن الآن ، والوضــع يخرج عن السيطرة تماما ، و حالة الغضب تخطت  حدود السيطرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* متظاهر يحاولون الوصول إلى "ميدان التحرير" واشتباكات ببولاق*

 
   الأربعاء، 26 يناير  2011 

​ 





 اشتباكات فى وسط البلد​ 
 كتب شعبان هدية
​ 
 تحرك مساء اليوم،  الأربعاء، نحو 500 متظاهر إلى شارع شريف باتجاه ميدان التحرير، قادمين من  شارع الألفى بعيداً عن الحصار الأمنى المكثف المفروض على الشوارع والميادين  الرئيسية.

  هذا فى الوقت الذى اشتبكت فيه قوات الأمن مع عدد كبير من الناشطين فى شارع بولاق أبو العلا.​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







 الآن : بداية تجمع أمام نقابة الصحفيين بالمئات


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأمن يطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع في طلعت حرب والمتظاهرون الآن في صبري أبو علم


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة : مؤكد | ينتظر الأن أكتر من 400 معتقل المحتجزين بمعسكر السلام  عرضهم على أمن الدولة في مدينة نصر*


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> http://satellite.bdr130.net/267.html



جربته يا مينا و مش شغال 
ممكن اتعبك و تجيبلى اللى شغال عندك فى البيت يعنى تكون مجربه فعلا ..علشان انا لحد دلوقتى مجربة اكتر من 5 ترددات ولا واحد شغال


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مفاوضات بين الأمن و"المحامين" لفض الاعتصام بمقر النقابة*

 

   الأربعاء، 26 يناير  2011 

​ 





 مفاوضات لفض الاعتصام​ 
 كتب شعبان هدية وحاتم سالم ونورا فخرى ومحمود حسين
​ يجرى  عدد من القيادات الأمنية مفاوضات حالياً مع عدد من أعضاء مجلس نقابة  المحامين المتواجدين مع المتظاهرين، وهم جمال حنفى، وخالد أبو كريشة،  وممدوح إسماعيل لطلب فض الاعتصام.

  كان الأمن قد  أطلق عدداً من الطلقات الصوتية لتفريق المتظاهرين بنقابة المحامين، خاصة  المتواجدين على أسطح النقابة، وأصبح مقر النقابة هو المقر الأساسى لكل  تجمعات المتظاهرين بوسط القاهرة، فيما اقتحم عدد من قوات الأمن شارع بولاق  أبو العلا، واستخدموا القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين الذين  انتشروا بمنطقة وكالة البلح.

  كما تصاعدت  الأحداث فى وسط البلد أمام دار القضاء العالى، حيث أطلق الأمن القنابل  المسيلة للدموع، وتحرك عشرات من أفراد الأمن للاعتداء على المتظاهرين  والمواطنين المارين بالمنطقة بالعصى.

  وفى تقاطع شارعى  طلعت حرب مع 26 يوليو انتشرت عناصر أمنية فى ملابس مدنية، لتفرقة المواطنين  الراغبين فى الانضمام للمظاهرات، وتطاولت بعض العناصر على المواطنين حيث  اعتدوا عليهم.

  وفرضت وزارة  الداخلية حصاراً أمنياً مشدداً على مبنى ماسبيرو، فى ظل تصاعد الأحداث  وتجدد الاشتباكات بين أجهزة الأمن والمتظاهرين، وتم إغلاق كل المنافذ  المؤدية من وإلى المبنى.​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس : مؤكد | إصابة من 50 الى 60 فرد بحي الأربعين*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




zezza قال:


> جربته يا مينا و مش شغال
> ممكن اتعبك و تجيبلى اللى شغال عندك فى البيت يعنى تكون مجربه فعلا ..علشان انا لحد دلوقتى مجربة اكتر من 5 ترددات ولا واحد شغال



صدقينى يا زيزا انا فى المحل مش فى البيت للاسف
هحاول اجيبلك واحد شغال


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة  : مؤكد | قام المتظاهرون بالسيطرة على ميدان طلعت حرب وانطلقو نحو ميدان  التحرير وقامت القوات الخاصة والأمن المركزي بعمل كردون شديد حول  المتظاهرين ويتم الأن اعتدائات شديدة جدا على المتظاهري*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> *                       الحزب الوطني في بيان له : ''تفهّمْنَا مطالب الشعب''*




*كداب يا خيشه و النبي اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:a82::a82::a82:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الديلى تليجراف: ثورة مصر قلق كبير للولايات المتحدة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      أحد ضحايا السويس شيخ وقور 70 سنة، أصيب ب-١٢ طلقة ، مات على اثارها*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة  : غير مؤكد | من أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون  .. المتظاهرون يقمون  بتكسير عربية الأمن المركزي .. والأمن يفشل في التعامل معهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*هذه الصور مساء اليوم من هنا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








 اليووم السابع | المظاهرات تشل الحياة فى الشيخ زويد


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويــس  - غير مؤكد : حرق مبنى الحزب الوطني بشكل "كامل" بالأربــعين ، والمدرعات  تبدأ في التعامل  مع المتظاهريــن بإطلاق القنابل بشكل عشوائي ومحاولة  دهــسهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة  | بلطجية بالسيوف والجنازير يقومون بالإلتفاف حول المتظاهرين القادمين من  ميدان طلعت حرب الى التحرير لتحويطهم بالمساعدة مع الأمن المركزي*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       تقول  بعض التقارير الغير مؤكده لدينا .. ان مدينه السويس ثارت ثوره لم يعهد لها  من قبل .. والاخبار التى تأتينا على الايميل او الموبايل يوجد بها بعض  التهويل .. مثل "سقطت مدينه السويس بيد الشعب السويسى " .. السويس يحكمها  الان اهلها " .. لا نعلم مدى دقه هذه المعلومات .. فقدنا الاتصالات بكل  مراسلينا لاصاباتهم فى المواجهات فى مناطق عده بالسويس ومصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أسيوط : مؤكد | 30 ناشط بقسم الفتح يتم الإعتداء عليهم بالصواعق الكهربائية*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة - مؤكد : آلاف أمام نقابة الصحفيين "الآن" و الأمــن تنهك قواه ، و يقول للمتظاهريــن "إحنا مانمناش من امبارح حرام عليكم "*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       أنباء عن قذف الأهالي لقوات الامن الذين يقمعون المتظاهرين من البيوت*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهـــرة  - مؤكد : أحد المراسلين المتواجديــن في عمارات طلعت حرب ، يؤكد حدوث  عملية تطويق للمتظاهريــن و البلطجية يرفعون السيوف والسلاح الأبيــض في  وجه الشعب*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

نفت مصادر سياسية رفيعة المستوى، ما بثته بعض المواقع على الإنترنت، وما تردد من شائعات حول هروب رجل الأعمال أحمد عز أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى، إلى خارج البلاد.
وأكدت المصادر لـ "اليوم السابع" أن أحمد عز كان متواجدا طوال يوم أمس فى المقر الرئيسى للحزب الوطنى، كما كان متواجدا اليوم، الأربعاء، فى مجلس الشعب.
وأوضحت المصادر أن أحمد عز باق فى مصر، ولن يفكر مطلقا فى مغادرة بلده تحت أى ظرف من الظروف.
يذكر أن شائعة الهروب قد انتشرت على بعض مواقع الإنترنت خلال الساعات الماضية بقوة.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس  : مؤكد | الأن في حي الأربعين الأمن المركزي يطلق الرصاص الحي في الشوارع  والكثير من المتظاهرين يسقطون والأهالي يهرعون الى الشوارع وحتى الأن لم  تصلنا اخبار عن أعداد الإصابات*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهــرة  - مؤكد : ميدان طلعت حرب ، دماء المتظاهريــن الآن  تغسل "سيوف" بلطجية  الداخلية ، و الجنازيــر ترسم لوحاتها على أجساد الشعب*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







 طلعت حرب منذ قليل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




zezza قال:


> بليز بليز يليييييييييييييز تردد قناة الجزيرة مباشر و توك على النايل سات
> ضرورى
> ربنا يبارككم
> ​




*الجزيره مباشر 
12476  أفقي  3/4  27500
الجزيره أخبار
12034 أفقي  3/4   27500


حاليا الجزيره مباشر بتذيع تسجيلات للمظاهرات والشغب في مصر*​


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رحمتك يارب 
انا حاسة انى بسمع عن مجزرة مش مظاهرة 
ربنا يستر


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مظاهره لاسقاط حسنى مبارك امام السفاره المصريه فى واشنطن أمريكا يوم الغضب 25يناير

[YOUTUBE]oxwk7c_nv5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس عاااجل/مؤكد / عربة مدرعة تدهس مواطن في السويس ، والمتظاهرون يحطمونها*


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



mikel coco قال:


> *الجزيره مباشر
> 12476  أفقي  3/4  27500
> الجزيره أخبار
> 12034 أفقي  3/4   27500
> ...



هييييييييييييييه اشتغلت 
شكرا كتييييييييييييير مايكل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*لقاهرة - مؤكد : الأمــــن يهدي المتظاهرين قوالب "طوب" ليفتعل موجهة معهم ليبرر تدخله العنيف أمام الصحفيين*


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> صدقينى يا زيزا انا فى المحل مش فى البيت للاسف
> هحاول اجيبلك واحد شغال



ولا يهمك انا خلاص جبته 
ربنا يحافظ عليك و تروح بيبتك بالسلامة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة : مؤكد | 200 من أفراد قوات الأمن المركزي تلاحق مجموعه من المتظاهرين وهم متجهون نحو طلعت حرب للإلتحاق بالآخرين | الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








أدان الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودى استخدام الأمن  للقوة المفرطة ضد المتظاهرين، وما سماه بعمى النظام تجاه انتفاضة الشباب،  ووجه كلمة إلى جموع الشباب فى ميادين القاهرة والمحافظات، قائلاً: أنتم أمل  هذا البلد العظيم.


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                Egyptian police beat demonstrators in Tahreer Square   *


[YOUTUBE]527yso22KfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       السويس : مؤكد | الأهالي يؤكدون أن الشرطه والأمن هم من يقومون بأعمال التخريب في السويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويس : مؤكد | يفرض الأمن الآن حظر التجوال بالسويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويس : غير مؤكد | مقتل الشيخ حافظ سلامه*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل  : القاهرة | سمح الأمن لصحفيون جريدة الأهرام بالخروج من نقابة الصحفيين  من الجراج وعددهم 10 ... و إحتجاز باقي الصحفيين داخل النقابة ويقدر عددهم  بـ 500 صحفي*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل: انسحاب قوات الأمن من منطقة بولاق أبو العلا نهائيا نتيجة اشتداد الاحتجاجات الغاضبة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الإسماعيليه - السويس : مؤكد | فرد من الأمن المركزي بالاسماعيليه : الآن أوامر بتحرك 20 عربة أمن مركزي الى السويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجزيره تقول : 50 مصابا من السويس .. ومتظاهرون يهاجمون القسم ويهاجمون مبنى الحزب الوطنى*


*عاجل / الجزيرة / القاهرة / تجدد المظاهرات في شارع طلعت حرب*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويس : عاجل | اغلاق كامل لمنطقة المحافظة والحزب الوطني في السويس
واطلاق اعيرة نارية وقنابل غازية بكثرة في الطريق الرئيسي امام المحافظة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       رويترز : متظاهرون يضرمون النار في مبنى حكومي ويهاجمون مكتبا تابعا للحزب الوطني في محافظة السويس شمال شرقي القاهرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الأمن يلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع من فوق كوبري مايو على شوارع بولاق ابو العلا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فين رئيس الدولة

ألا يعلم أن صمته هذا يؤكد أنه لا يصلح للمقعد الذى يجلس عليه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الإسكندرية  : عاجل | مجموعة ال 64 المعتقلين من أمام مبنى المحافظة بالإسكندرية يتم  عرضهم الأن على نيابات سيدي جابر والعطارين وباب الشرق  وتم تعيين لجنة من  المحامين للدفاع عنهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شهود عيان: انقطاع الكهرباء على المتظاهرين في ميدان وشارع طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويس _ رأفت إدوارد وعبد الرحمن شاهين منذ 6 دقائق

  قام متظاهرون بمحافظة السويس بإشعال النار بمقر الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى، كما انتشرت حالة من الفوضى والنهب بشوارع السويس، حيث قام عدد من المندسين فى مظاهرة الغضب بنهب الجمعيات الاستهلاكية وبتكسير مقر حى الأربعين .

كانت السويس قد شهدت منذ مساء اليوم عدداً من المظاهرات الغاضبه شارك فيه كل القوى السياسية بالمدينة، بالإضافة إلى أعداد كبيرة من المواطنين الذين خرجوا اليوم للتعبير عن غضبهم بعد مقتل 4 من المتظاهرين الذين شاركوا أمس الثلاثاء فى يوم الغضب.*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المنصورة - غير مؤكد : أنبــاء عن فــرض حظر التجول في "المنصورة" ليلا*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *فين رئيس الدولة
> 
> ألا يعلم أن صمته هذا يؤكد أنه لا يصلح للمقعد الذى يجلس عليه​*



بروتوكول السياسه (الشرقيه ) بيقول 

انه لو خرج دلوقتى و وافق على المطالب هايبقى ده نوع  من الضعف هايدفع الناس الى الطمع فى التظاهر اكثر واعلان مطالب اخرى اكثر 

:new2:


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*منى الشاذلي: القيادات السياسية بتعليماتها التي تحسبنا في الستينات سوف تجبر الاعلاميين جميعا على رفض العمل*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3yuPlQv-sU


*مظاهره فى محطه المترو جمال عبدالناصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

وصلنى تواً تقيماً فشكرا للذى قيمنى :new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

وصلنى تواً تقيماً فشكرا للذى قيمنى :new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]Z3yuPlQv-sU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل - شمال سيناء - غير مؤكد : جائنا اتصال من أحد المتظاهريــن ،يؤكد سيطرتهم على قسم شرطة "أبوزيد" ومقر أمـــن الدولة هناك*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل : تم القاء القبض على محمود سامي الناشط فى حركة 6 أبريل*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      السويـــس - مؤكد : نفي مقتل الشيخ "حافظ سلامة" والذي قتل شبيه له بشكل كبير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> وصلنى تواً تقيماً فشكرا للذى قيمنى :new6:



العفش يا حاج 
بس بيكون مكتوب جنبه الاسم 
خاصيه جديده​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3yuPlQv-sU
> 
> 
> *مظاهره فى محطه المترو جمال عبدالناصر*




[YOUTUBE]Z3yuPlQv-sU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




AyAd_007 قال:


> العفش يا حاج
> بس بيكون مكتوب جنبه الاسم
> خاصيه جديده​



ورحمة خالى حسن مش مكتوب جمبه حاجه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عااجل // القاهرة // بولاق أبو العلا يخلو تماما من  الأمن الآن


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      شمال سيناء : إتصال من متظاهر آخر يؤكد سيطرتهم بشكل كــامل على مبنى أمن الدولـــة بالشيخ زويد ، والمواطنين يرتعون بداخله الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شمال سيناء : تم تأكيــد خبر سيطرة المواطنين على مبنى أمن الدولة بالشيخ زويد وقسم شرطة هناك*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

نقلا عن الشروق : مظاهرات دوران شبرا تتجه تتجه نحو ميدان التحرير وملاحقات أمنية للمتظاهرين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> ورحمة خالى حسن مش مكتوب جمبه حاجه



ماعلينا 
تبقي للعضويه النشيطه بس مش للمشرفين 
ههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تعقيبا على سلوكيات المتظاهرين فى محطة المترو: هكذا ستتحول المظاهرات إلى مظاهرات للرعاع ....... وعندئذ ستسود الفوضى *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

متشكر يجماعه لكل الى قيمنى
عياد وتروث وروزيتا وجيوفانى
تغى تغى ميغسى


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأمن يستعين بالبلطجية لضرب المتظاهرين


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*البابا شنودة يطالب المواطنين بالهدوء بعد احتجاجات بمدن مصرية*​
​
​
​
* 




 *​
* قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  *​
* أخبار مصر - حسني ثابت*​
* طالب  البابا شنودة الثالث بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية المواطنين  بالهدوء وتجاوز حالة القلق  والاضطراب التى سادت مؤخرا وأدت إلى إندلاع  مظاهرات فى أنحاء متفرقة  بالبلد.*​
* من ناحية اخرى، رفض البابا شنودة -   فى محاضرة الأسبوع مساء الأربعاء - إقدام بعض المواطنين فى الآونة  الأخيرة  على الانتحار حرقا للتعبير عن مشكلاتهم.*​
* وقال البابا شنودة إن  الانتحار  مرفوض دينيا لأنه قتل للنفس التى هى أمانة من الله للانسان ولا  يجوز أن  ينهى الانسان حياته بنفسه بسبب أى مشكلة أو ضغوط معيشية، مؤكداً أن  علاج  المشكلات لا يحل بهذا الأسلوب المرفوض.*​
​
​
​
​
* اخبار مصر*​​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

دمار فى السويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> الأمن يستعين بالبلطجية لضرب المتظاهرين



*دول أفرد شرطة سريين, أى مخبرين بالمصرى .......*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *دول أفرد شرطة سريين, أى مخبرين بالمصرى .......*



وممكن يكونو بلطجيه
لان فى وسط البلد كان فى سنج وسيوف


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      أمس كان هذا المنظر فى التحرير*


[YOUTUBE]1ruGuHTLXNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> وممكن يكونو بلطجيه
> لان فى وسط البلد كان فى سنج وسيوف



*وما مصلحتهم فى ضرب المتظاهرين ..... أفراد الشرطة السريين فى مصر كلهم بلطجية *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *وما مصلحتهم فى ضرب المتظاهرين ..... أفراد الشرطة السريين فى مصر كلهم بلطجية *



انا معاك ان كلهم بلطجيه
ولكن المصالح كتيير
بين المسجلين خطر والحكومه والكلام ده معروف جدا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لاى حد الفيس بوك بيعلق عنده او مش شغال اصلا
فتح فيس بوك ، تويتر ، يوتيوب

لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*رفع الحجب عن موقع تويتر بعد نجاح تنظيم المظاهرات رغم الحجب ويرى كثيرون أن رفع الحجب ليستفيد الأمن معلوماتيا من ذلك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يعود الدكتور محمد البرادعي إلى القاهرة يوم الجمعة القادم ليقود المظاهرات الداعية إلى التغيير.
ويصل البرادعي إلى القاهرة مساء الخميس في الطائرة التي تصل السابعة والربع* .


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       السويس : الشيخ حافظ سلامة قائد المقاومة الشعبية يقود المظاهرات في السويس ومعه الدكتور صفوت حجازي*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فيديو قناة الحرة و يوم الغضب المصري ينطلق من فيسبوك *

*



*


[YOUTUBE]Er1CiNClssc&feature[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      الجزيرة : مقتل شخصين في مظاهرات لاتزال جارية بمنطقة وكالة البلح وسط القاهرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رويترز : قال محتج بوسط القاهرة  لرويترز "التكتيك الرئيسي الان هو التجمع فجأة وبسرعة دون سابق انذار أو  اعلان. بهذه الطريقة نحرز تقدما


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السويس : الشباب تحت تأثير القمع يدخلون القسم ويأخذون المحاضر الموجودة بالقسم ويخروجون المكاتب خارج القسم


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ف ب : اشتباكات عند أحد مداخل وزارة الداخلية في القاهرة *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

من مظاهرة اليوم ٢٦ أمام نقابة المحامين
[YOUTUBE]pwl9-tctIy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى: الوزارة تدرس حالياً قرار إلغاء معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب، فى دورته الثالثة والأربعين


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*نخترق التعتيم الاعلامى .. وننشر فيديو لحرق البلطجيه مبنى حى الاربعين بالسويس منذ قليل*



[YOUTUBE]8OsqN8kTPqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



هههههههههه  تحـــــــــــــــــــــــتفه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+ Cupid + قال:


> وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى: الوزارة تدرس حالياً قرار إلغاء معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب، فى دورته الثالثة والأربعين



بدايه النهايه 
انهيار البورصه 
والغاء المعرض الدولي للكتاب للمره الاول 
هناخد وقت كبير لحد ما نرجع لوضعنا الاقتصادي 
اللي هو اصلا مش مستقر


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة :عاجل | اعتصام 100 من المتظاهرين أمام جريدة الجمهورية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القاهرة : عاجل | يقوم الأمن باعتقالات كبيرة للمتظاهرون من خلف وزارة الخارجية*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* القاهرة - مؤكد : قافلة طبية تطوعيـــة تقوم بعمليات اسعاف للمتظاهرين ، والأمـــن يطاردهـــم الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

العربية|عاجل| اشتباكات عند مدخل وزارة الخارجية المصرية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      القاهرة | غلق مداخل ومخارج كوبري 6 اكتوبر ووجود مكثف للبلطجية والقناصة على الكوبري*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       القاهرة : غير مؤكد | الأهالي تدافع عن المتظاهرين بالتحرير باكياس المياه  والثلج من البلكونات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قال صفوت الشريف، رئيس مجلس الشورى، إن "مطالب الناس فوق رؤوسنا، وهناك تكليفات واضحة للحكومة بحل عدد من القضايا المهمة التى تحقق الراحة الاجتماعية والمعيشية"، موضحاً أنه لابد أن تلتزم الحكومة بتوجيهات رئاسية ولن نضغط على زر للتغيير، مؤكداً أنه يوجد مندسون ومغرضون بين المتظاهرين لإثارة الفتنة، لأن هناك العديد من الجهات تريد القفز على الأحداث لتحقيق أغراضها .

وأشار الشريف إلى أنه لابد من احترام حق المواطن المصرى فى التغيير، لأنه من الأمور التى نادى بها الحزب وأكدها الرئيس، مضيفاً أن الفاشلين فى السياسة تستروا خلف هؤلاء الشباب واستغلوا الموقف لإثارة الفتنة، مناشدهم "ارفعوا أيديكم عن الشباب لأن البلد فيها دستور وقانون".
وأضاف الشريف أن هناك تكليفات لرجال الحزب الوطنى بعدم الانفعال أو الخروج إلى الشارع، موضحا أن ما يحدث فى الشارع حاليا يأتى بناء على دعاة الفوضى وعدم الشرعية، أما عن مطالب الناس فهى فوق رؤوسنا ووجودنا كحزب أغلبية جعلنا نعمل ليل نهار لتحقيق ذلك.



نكتة سخيفة لطباخ الحكومة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*انقطعت الأنوار الكهربائية عن كافة المحلات والمبانى بشارع طلعت حرب بالكامل، وذلك بعد أن احتمى المتظاهرون بـ"مول طلعت حرب" والمحلات المجاورة.

ولجأ الأمن إلى تفريق المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع، مما دفع المتظاهرين إلى اللجوء للشوارع الجانبية "معروف" و"عبد الخالق ثروت" و"شامبليون"، وبدأت حروب عصابات بين المتظاهرين وأجهزة الأمن تعود وتنتهى من حين لآخر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تحولت منطقة وسط القاهرة إلى ثكنات عسكرية، بعدما فرضت قوات الأمن المركزى طوقاً أمنياً كاملاً على شوارع 26 يوليو والجلاء وكل الشوارع المؤدية إلى وسط القاهرة، لتفرض حصاراً كاملا يمنع دخول وخروج المواطنين من وإلى تلك المناطق المستهدفة من المتظاهرين.

فيما أطلق الأمن العديد من الطلقات التحذيرية والقنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تجمهر المئات من الشباب المتظاهرين أمام مقر الحزب الوطنى بميدان التحرير، حاملين لافتات تندد بالظلم والفساد، وقامت قوات الأمن بتفريقهم، مطلقين القنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطى.

كما تجمع العديد من قوات الأمن عند مطلع كوبرى 6 أكتوبر، من مدخل التحرير ومصر الجديدة، مما أدى إلى ظهور حالة من الخوف والفزع أدت إلى هروب السيارات بأقصى سرعة، خوفا من الرصاص المطاطى الذى أطلقته الشرطة على الشباب المتظاهر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*نفى مصدر مسئول صحة شائعة فرض حظر التجوال فى مناطق بالجمهورية، وفقاً لما ذكرته القناة الأولى بالتليفزيون المصرى مساء اليوم دون مزيد من التفاصيل.*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | العاشرة مساءا
الفنان عمرو واكد يؤكد مشاركته في تظاهرات امس
و " إختطاف " أخيه لمكان غير معلوم​*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تجدد المظاهرات في منطقة طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة والأمن يستخدم القوة في محاولة لتفريقها*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أسيوط : أعتقال 28 من أطفال أسيوط تترواح اعمارهم بين 10 - 15 سنة بنات وبنين اليوم 26/1/2011 الساعة 12 ظهرا ولم يتم الأفراج عنهم حتى الآن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]Uc000YDVY5o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

أمن الدولة يحتجز صحفيات لبعض الوقت بعد تغطيتهن لفعاليات الغضب في شبين الكوم بالمنوفية


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مجدي الدقاق | نقدر تعبير الشباب عن رأيهم ونرفض سرقة نشاطهم من جهات سياسية تريد الإنقلاب عن الحكم

كداب كبيييييييير


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*رفض المتظاهرون بنقابة المحامين اقتراح أعضاء مجلس النقابة بفض التظاهر فى الساعة الحادية عشرة من أجل إغلاق النقابة، وقرروا الاستمرار حتى الصباح*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*رؤساء المباحث الجنائيه باقسام شرطة القاهره قاموا بجمع مجموعه من المسجلين خطر والبلطجيه وامروهم بالنزول الي شوارع وسط البلد الان وضرب كل المتواجدين بالشوارع، حتي يظهر الامر علي ان المتظاهرين يقومون بالاعتداء علي بعضهم البعض.
الا ان بعض المسجل...ين خطر رفضوا تلك الاوامر واكدوا علي انه في حاله ارغامهم سيقفون في صف الشعب ضد الشرطة وضد من يقوم بالاعتداء علي المتظاهرين.
ثورة ثورة حتي النصر .. ثورة في كل شوارع مصر*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | السويس | منع صحفيي المحور والجزيرة ودريم من دخول السويس لفرض تعتيم اعلامي عليها


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

من قناة الرأى : ضباط الجيش المصرى يقولون اذا وصل عدد المتظاهرين الى مليون سنخلع الزى العسكرى ونقف مع الشعب ..


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الإسكندرية | التهم الموجهة لمعتقلي مظاهرات يوم 25 ... الإعتداء على 4 مجندين , واتلاف سيارة شرطة , وإتلاف منزل مواطن وسرقة 12 الف يورو من المنزل , والتجمهر


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الدستور الأصلي
د.محمد مرسي المتحدث الإعلامي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين سنشارك بفعاليات يوم الغضب الجمعة القادم
...ومع إستمرار الفعاليات حتى تحقيق المطالب الشعبية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

اه ياريت يجماعه نقسمها ورديات هههههههههه
عشان بصراحه فصلت جدا

الله ينور يا *fullaty*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة | إعتقال مجموعة شباب في كلية الطب من عباس العقاد في معسكر الأمن المركزي بالهايكستيب .. منهم محمد حسني بدير عبد الرسول


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> اه ياريت يجماعه نقسمها ورديات هههههههههه
> عشان بصراحه فصلت جدا
> 
> الله ينور يا *fullaty*



*بتعلم منك يا كيوبيد 

بس مش شاطره زيك:2:*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة | أحد المعتقلين : في معسكر السلام يتم الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين من هم دون سن ال 21 بعد عرضهم على ظباط أمن الدولة ليتم تصنيفهم من حيث إنتمائتهم السياسية وما سبب تواجدهم في المظاهرات


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد
منع مراسلو القنوات الإخبارية من دخول السويس


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

خبر عااااااااااااااااااجل قطع شبكة تليفونات المحمول عن محافظة السويس بالكاااااااااااااامل


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد
القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية: سقوط نظام مبارك سيودي بحياة اسرائيل


بس انا مش حاسه انه  صح


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


> *بتعلم منك يا كيوبيد
> 
> بس مش شاطره زيك:2:*




هههههههه دنتى جيبتى امتياز اهو
الله معكى


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شبكة رصد تم التأكيد : هروب أحد مراسلينا من يد الأمن بالقاهرة بعد إعتقاله


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

موقع (ديبكا فايل)- المقرب من أجهزة الاستخبارات الصهيونية
نزول الإخوان للشارع سيمثل " تهديد حقيقي " للنظام المصري


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بيان من الإخوان المسلمين حول أحداث يوم 25 يناير 2011م وتداعياتها

تعيش مصر الآن وسط العالم العربي والإسلامي أحداثًا كبيرةً ومهمةً؛ حيث تحرك الشعب المصري في القاهرة وفي مدن أخرى كثيرة للإعلان عن استنكاره وغضبه من ممارسات وتجاوزات النظام القائم، وقد كانت الحركة سلميةً وجادَّةً وفعالةً، وكان الشباب يتصدَّرون المشهد، وأعلن الجميع- وبكل وضوح وبإرادة حاسمة- ما يجب أن يكون في المرحلة المقبلة؛ من إصلاح واستقرار، وحرية وديمقراطية، لا تستقر بدونها الأوضاع في مصر.



والإخوان المسلمون- وهم يعيشون مع كل أبناء مصر هذه الأجواء ويشاركون في هذه الأحداث ويؤكدون مطالب الأمة- يتوجَّهون بالتحية والتقدير للشعب المصري على هذه الحركة الإيجابية السلمية المباركة، ويتقدمون بخالص العزاء لأسر الشهداء من المواطنين ورجال الشرطة الذين سقطوا في هذه الأحداث، ويدعون الله لهم بالقبول والمغفرة، ويدعون الله للمصابين بالشفاء العاجل.



ويؤكدون ما يلي:

1- أن حركة الشعب المصري التي بدأت يوم 25 يناير وكانت سلميةً وناضجةً ومتحضِّرةً؛ يجب أن تستمر هكذا ضد الفساد والقهر والظلم؛ حتى تتحقَّق مطالبه الإصلاحية المشروعة، وعلى رأسها حل مجلس الشعب المزور، وإجراء انتخابات حرة ونزيهة، وتحت إشراف قضائي كامل.



2- يجب على النظام في مصر أن ينزل على إرادة الناس ويسارع بإجراء الإصلاحات المطلوبة، وأن يتخلَّى عن سياسة العناد والتصدي لمطالب الشعب المشروعة، وأن يتخذ إجراءاتٍ فوريةً وجادَّةً وفاعلةً لتحقيق الإصلاح المنشود في كل المجالات، وألا يتعرض للمتظاهرين بسوء وأن يفرج فورًا عن كل المعتقلين في هذه الأحداث وما قبلها.



3- أن الإخوان المسلمين هيئة إسلامية جامعة، وأن أبناءها جميعًا من نسيج المجتمع المصري يشاركونه دائمًا أفراحه وأتراحه ويعيشون همومه، ويدعون أنفسهم وأبناءهم وإخوانهم في الوطن من المسلمين وغير المسلمين إلى التعاون على البر والتقوى، وإلى العمل على تحقيق العدل، وإلى إرساء قواعد الحق وتقديم مصلحة الأمة على كل المصالح الفردية والفئوية، ويهيبون في هذه الظروف بالجميع أن يكونوا على قلب رجل واحد، ضد الظلم والجور والفساد والتزوير، وبسلمية وجدية وواقعية، دون إضرار بالمؤسسات أو الممتلكات العامة والخاصة، ويصبرون على ذلك حتى تتحقَّق مطالب الشعب المشروعة.



ضرورة أن تتعاون جميع القوى السياسية والحزبية وتتوافق دائمًا على موقف وطني موحَّد في حركتها وريادتها وإدارتها للحركة الشعبية القائمة الآن؛ حتى يكونوا دائمًا عند ظن جماهير الشعب بهم ويتم تحقيق المطالب الشعبية جميعها.

الإخوان المسلمون
القاهرة في: 22 من صفر 1432هـ= 26 من يناير 2011​


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مراسلي الرصد | الشعب المصري بجميع طوائفه يترك إنتمائاته الحزبية والحركية ويضعوا يدهم في يد بعض من أجل مصر ... ويقولون مصر أولاً ولا للحزبية ...


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مؤكد : انقطاع التواصــل مع مراسلينا في كل من "السويس" و "شمال سيناء" بشكل تام


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة : شبه مؤكد | مقتل أحد المتظاهرين عد إطلاق النار عليه في مظاهرة بوكالة البلح ببولاق أبو العلا وسط القاهرة , ومقتل مجند بالأمن المركزي نتيجة تدافع قوات الأمن أثناء تفريق المتظاهرين


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ويترز
متظاهرون غاضبون يستهدفون مقر الحزب الوطني بمحافظة السويس بقنابل المولوتوف


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

اجل | مؤكد | العربية نت
البكاء يجتاح المستثمرين بعد تبخر أموالهم
زلزال ثورة الغضب يضرب البورصة المصرية ويفقدها 5 مليارات دولا


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السويس : غير مؤكد | من أحد الأهالي انا فى السويس فى حظر تجول والشبكة بتاعت الموبيل وقعة والامن بيستخدم زخيرة حية


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد
الداخلية في بيان لها تنفي مقتل " أي شخص " في وكالة البلح اليوم


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | غير مؤكد
توقف شبكات المحمول الثلاث وشبكة الإنترنت بالكامل في مدينة السويس


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


>



*هههههههه
ودا وقته :vava:
ما تكملي الاخبار :smile02​*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الجزيرة توك

قطع الكهرباء عن شارع طلعت حرب .... والمدرعات تصطف على جانبى الشارع


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عماد الدين أديب | أين شباب الحزب الوطني أين الشعبية وحزب الأغلبية ، ليناقشوا شباب مصر على الفيس بوك وفي الشوارع ويعرضوا لهم فكرهم


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه
> ودا وقته :vava:
> ما تكملي الاخبار :smile02​*



*قلت اروق عليكوا شويه ههههههههههه*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد
السويس نسخة مصرية من سيدي بوزيد
المانشيت الرئيسي لجريدة الشروق المصرية الصادرة صباح غد


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | التليفزيون المصري

الرئيس يجرى إتصالات موسعة ومكثفة مع بعض الرؤوساء العرب لمناقشة
ما يحدث في الساحة العربية في كلا من لبنان وفلسطين!!؟


هههههههه وكان مصر مش فيها حاجه


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شباب الإنترنت يباغتون الرئيس مبارك تصميم: رسام الكاريكاتير البرازيلي كارلوس لاتوف


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة | تجمع متظاهرين تحت كوبري أبو العلا والمتظاهرون يطلبون الناس لدعمهم بسبب اعتداء الامن عليهم


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الجزيرة نت

تقارير للسفارة الأمريكية تنفى هروب أسرة الرئيس المصري خارج البلاد!؟


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

من أحد مراسلينا المعتقلين |بعد الإفراج عنه من ساعتين يقول : يتم الإفراج عن الجميع من أمن الدولــة إلا من يثبت له إنتماء بالإخوان يتم ترحيله إلى مكان غير معلوم


----------



## zezza (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

فى الشارع عندى مشغليين اغنية "" قوم يا مصرى ""
حاسة انى عايشة ايام ثورة عرابى و جمال عبد الناصر :t33:
كملى يا قمر الاخبار ..خصوصا لو فى حاجة فى السويس سمعت انهم بدؤا يحرفوا فى محلات و جوامع هناك


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السويس الان


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

موقع أخبار مصر

البابا شنودة يطالب المواطنين بالهدوء


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

فرق الأمن المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام نقابة المحامين، والذين كانوا يخططون للمبيت بها، وإغلاق أبوابها فى الثانية عشر من مساء اليوم عليهم، وذلك بعد أن أطلقت قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع عليهم.

ولا يتواجد داخل مقر النقابة سوى نحو 200 شخص، من بين نحو 3 آلاف كان يتظاهرون أمام أبوابها، وطاردت قوات الأمن المتظاهرين المتفرقين فى الشوارع حتى ميدان رمسيس.

اليوم السابع


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهـــرة - تكسير سيارة شرطة ردا على القنابل المسيلة للدموع واختطاف المواطنين ، الآن تحت كوبــري أبــوالعلا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


> ميدان التحرير فى 25 _1 _2011




طريقه وضع مقطع يوتيوب فى المنتدى (بالصور)


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

صاحب فكرة ثورة الغضب " أدمن صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد " | أقسم بالله العظيم وأعاهد الله أنني لن أعلن عن اسمي الحقيقي حتى لو ثار الشعب المصري حتى لو خرجوا كلهم وتحققت أحلامهم ..


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بيان الرصد : ما يحدث الآن في السويــس هو عملية عزل تامة ، وأنباء عن وجود قوات مكافحة الإرهاب ووحدات خاصة


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+ Cupid + قال:


> طريقه وضع مقطع يوتيوب فى المنتدى (بالصور)



*هههههههههه
مش بقولك خايبه

ميرسى للمساعده*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ميدان التحرير قى 25 -1 -2011

[YOUTUBE]7ANiYDSlw88&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

غير مؤكد | شاهد عيان : بعض المتظاهرين الان فى انحاء متفرقة فى شوارع جانبيه فى منطقة شبرا وخلوصى يؤدوون الصلاة ويرفعون ايديهم بالدعاء ويحاولون التجمع مرة اخرى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


> عاجل | مؤكد
> القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية: سقوط نظام مبارك سيودي بحياة اسرائيل
> 
> 
> بس انا مش حاسه انه  صح



*طب سؤال لاسرائيل؟؟؟؟

هل مبارك ازلي مخلد بلا بدايه او نهايه حاشا لله؟؟؟

مش هيجي له يوم و يموت برضه؟؟؟؟

و بعدين اسرائيل كانت موجوده حتي في عهد جمال عبد الناصر و السادات خايفين من ايه

من ان الشعب المصري يشم نفسه و يرتاح؟؟؟

كلامهم دا هيهيج التنظيمات الشياسيه اكتر و هيحسسهم انه حسني مبارك حليف اسرائيل و بالتالي هيتكره اكتر ههههههههههه:t16:​*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السويــس - غير مؤكد : أنباء غيـــر مؤكدة عن نزول قوات الجيش الثالث الميداني شوارع السويــس ، وبقائها على الحياد حتى الآن


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل

الإخوان والقوى الوطنية بتفقون على النزول يوم الجمعة للمشاركة في ما يسمى بـ "جمعة الغضب"


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ايه   اخبار   المظاهرات   دلوقتي   في   التحرير


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

فيديو من جامعه المنوفيه

http://http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=188156764535732&comments&ref=mf


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


> الإسكندرية | التهم الموجهة لمعتقلي مظاهرات يوم 25 ... الإعتداء على 4 مجندين , واتلاف سيارة شرطة , وإتلاف منزل مواطن وسرقة 12 الف يورو من المنزل , والتجمهر




*ايه الهبل دا حد في مصر عنده 12 الف يورو ههههههههههه و ايه كاش في بيته؟؟؟؟

كانوا يحبكوها احسن شويه

عايزين يطلعوها ثوره حراميه زي ايام السادات

لكي الله يا مصر:smil8:
​*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المصرى اليوم | مصدر : محمود سعد يستقيل من برنامج «مصر النهاردة


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عـــاجل - غير مؤكد : أوامـــر للمكاتب الإداريــة للإخوان بالمحافظات ، التأكيد على كل أفراد الإخوان المشاركــــة في كافة أحداث يوم الجمعة حتى تنفيذ المطالب الشعبية


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ايه الهبل دا حد في مصر عنده 12 الف يورو ههههههههههه و ايه كاش في بيته؟؟؟؟
> 
> كانوا يحبكوها احسن شويه
> 
> ...



متظلميش الناس
اكيد ده مدير بنك وكان بيعد الفلوس فى البيت عشان الماكينه كانت عطلانه


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ايه الهبل دا حد في مصر عنده 12 الف يورو ههههههههههه و ايه كاش في بيته؟؟؟؟
> 
> كانوا يحبكوها احسن شويه
> 
> ...



انتى هتاخدى على كلامهم برضه يا تروث :t19:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




bilseka قال:


> ايه   اخبار   المظاهرات   دلوقتي   في   التحرير




*اه فعلا ايه الاخبار دلوقتي؟؟؟​*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الجزيرة الأن : المتظاهرين مازالوا مرابطين في مدينة السويس بشارع الجيش


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



bilseka قال:


> ايه   اخبار   المظاهرات   دلوقتي   في   التحرير



الاخبار الاكتر دلوقتى عن السويس هى اللى مولعه 

التحرير مفيش اخبار

لو حد عنده ياريت يجيب


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المعادي - مؤكد : تجمع 200 شاب أمام قسم "دار السلام" ميدان المطبعة


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السويس - مؤكد : استمرار "فودافون" في العمل ، وقطع "اتصالات" و "موبينيل" .. و الأرضي يعمل ،


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد
مصادر داخل مستشفى القصر العيني
أوامر لحرس المستشفي بالتحفظ على المتظاهرين المصابين لحين إعتقالهم
...والإصابات خطيرة ومتنوعة


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شباب حى فيصل يتصدون للمدرعات باجسادهم الطلقات تخترق البيوت والبلكونات والغاز يملاء الحى بعد محاولة لاحراق قسم شرطة فيصل وسقوط كامل لشبكة موبينيل واتصالات


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل : بدايه اخراج المحتجزين فى الجبل الأحمر


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | غير مؤكد

الشباب يبدأ في تنظيم نفسه بتقسيم اليوم إلى "ورديات" لتستمر المظاهرات على مدى 24 ساعة بلا توقف


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

تم التأكيد : جماعة الإخوان تؤكد المشاركة بكل ثقلها كجزء من الشعب في الشارع يوم الجمعة القادم


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

راصد السويس .. سنضع لكم صيغه الميل التى وصلتنا ولن نغير فيها حتى تصل الحقيقه منه كامله اليكم بدون اى تعديل : وفى شغل بلطجه من ناس معينه بتخرب فى البلد والمظاهرات من المثلث الى برج بلير فى السويس وتم حرق قسم شرطة المثلث بالكامل


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ان خلاص فصلت 

من هياخد الورديه يا شباب 

ده الموقع اللى بجيب منه الاخبار 

http://http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الإسكندرية | حبس المعتقلين الذين تم عرضهم على النيابه اليوم ، 15 يوما بتهم تخريب واحراق سيارات امن واعتداء على اقسام وسرقة منازل واعتداء على ضباط وجنود


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

دعوات من كل الحركات والجبهات والاحزاب والجماعات بمصر بالنزول يوم الجمعه .. جمعه الغضب فى كل المحافظات وفى الميادين والشوارع .. حتى تتحقق المطالب


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

كما ورد :
Abdelrhman Ibrahim :
احنا سوايسه :
والحاله سيئه جدا الاقسام بتولع والناس في حاله هياج تام


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السويـــس - مؤكد : ميليشيات تابعة للأمن يقومون بعمليات تخريب متعمد لتشويـــه وجه الإحتجاج السلمي


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الدستور الأصلي

أهالي السويس الذين يقضون ليلتهم في الشوارع: لن نفض اعتصامنا حتى تحقيق مطالبنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد عاجل | الدستور الأصلي

أهالي السويس الذين يقضون ليلتهم في الشوارع: لن نفض اعتصامنا حتى تحقيق مطالبنا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد السويـــس - مؤكد : ميليشيات تابعة للأمن يقومون بعمليات تخريب متعمد لتشويـــه وجه الإحتجاج السلمي​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




fullaty قال:


> ان خلاص فصلت
> 
> من هياخد الورديه يا شباب
> 
> ...



*
انا عندي امتحان بكره بس موافقه امسك الموضوع لبعض الوقت ساعه او اتنين و بعد كدا حد يملي مكاني 

موافقين؟؟؟​*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> انا عندي امتحان بكره بس موافقه امسك الموضوع لبعض الوقت ساعه او اتنين و بعد كدا حد يملي مكاني
> 
> موافقين؟؟؟​*



*لا مش موافقين قومى زاكرى *


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> انا عندي امتحان بكره بس موافقه امسك الموضوع لبعض الوقت ساعه او اتنين و بعد كدا حد يملي مكاني
> 
> موافقين؟؟؟​*



*اووووكي تروث انا موجودة اليووووم 
لو مش قادرة خلاص انا استلم ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد شبكة سي إن إن الإخبارية الأمريكية

تصاعد التوتر بمصر ونظيف يلغي زيارته التي كان مقررا لها الأربعاء ,لمحافظة الأقصر بسبب الأحداث*​


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شبكة سي إن إن الإخبارية الأمريكية

تصاعد التوتر بمصر ونظيف يلغي زيارته التي كان مقررا لها الأربعاء ,لمحافظة الأقصر بسبب الأحداث


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

:crazy_pil





Rosetta قال:


> *اووووكي تروث انا موجودة اليووووم
> لو مش قادرة خلاص انا استلم ​*




*ماشي

هي المشكله كلها انه مذاكرتي عالنت مش من كتاب بس التغطيه عايزه تنبه مستمر و هتشتت فهمتي؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد السويس - غير مؤكد : المتظاهرون يرشون العساكر والظباط بالبنزين ويهددون بحرقهم​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> :crazy_pil
> 
> 
> *ماشي
> ...


*لا خلاص قومي على الدراسة و انا استلم لبعض الوقت 
ربنا يوفقك حبيبتي​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد شكرا لثقتكم بنا | بعد 35 ساعة على إنطلاق شبكة رصد يتابعها الأن 250,000 شخص

تم الغاء خبر البنزين و حذفه الي في السويس و تم استبداله بهذا الخبر؟؟؟​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *R.N.N | شبكة رصد السويس - غير مؤكد : المتظاهرون يرشون العساكر والظباط بالبنزين ويهددون بحرقهم​*



هههههههههههه واسعه شويه دى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Rosetta قال:


> *لا خلاص قومي على الدراسة و انا استلم لبعض الوقت
> ربنا يوفقك حبيبتي​*



*
ماشي يا قمر صلواتك انا لما هفضي هرجع هههههههه

سلام​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لا قومى نامى يا بنتى عليكى مذاكرة
اى حد يمسكها
انا لولا انى رايح الجيش بكرة الصبح ومش هاخر كنت مسكتها​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

جريدة العربي الناصري

منع صلاة الجمعة في وسط البلد وغلق المساجد الكبيرة لمنع التظاهرات


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اخر حاجه قبل ما اقوم

R.N.N | شبكة رصد جريدة العربي الناصري

منع صلاة الجمعة في وسط البلد وغلق المساجد الكبيرة لمنع التظاهرات


كان معكم مراسلتكم تروث من وسط البلد هههههههه حسبي الله و نعمي الوكيل فيك يا فخري .....​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهــرة - شبه مؤكد : أمام وزارة الخارجية السيطرة على بوابة الوزارة من قبل المتظاهريــن وخلعها ، المتظاهرون تعلموا كيفية رد القنابل على الأمن وينفذون ذلك الآن ، حرق الإطارات لحماية حدود التجمع من الأمن


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بيان "رصد" | بعد مرور 35 ساعة من التغطية المتواصلة لأحداث "ثورة الغضب" إعتقال ثلاثة من مراسلينا الرسميين واصابة إحدى عشر


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المصري اليوم
روبرت دانين كبير الباحثين في «مجلس العلاقات الخارجية»

" إدارة أوباما " لا تريد أن ترى نفس الوسائل التي استخدمت في تونس تستخدم " في مصر " والتي ستجبر القيادة على الفرار


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]9smyvTONHqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=344421&SecID=12


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد

السويس | خمسة آلاف مواطن يفترشون شارع الجيش


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

أيمن نور يصرح لراديو آرابيسك

مصر رجعت للمصريين وعلى الرئيس مبارك أن يفهم الدرس جيدا


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الشروق

القبض على عصام محمد والقاسم موسى طالبين في جامعة عين شمس ومحمد الشافعى طالب من جامعة القاهرة قبل قليل من ميدان التحرير دون أن يعرف مصيرهم


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الدستور

سقوط موقع الرئاسه المصري بعد تعرضه لهجمات 
presidency.gov.eg


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ظابط من الأمن المركزي يعلن عصيان الأوامر وينضم للمتظاهرين 25-1-2011


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]qkMqqXhME40&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رويترز

قوات الأمن تحاصر قرية "سوق" بكفر الشيخ وتغرقها بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع
بسبب الدعوة لقطع الطريق الدولي في ظل فعاليات "يوم الغضب"ء


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

قائمة بأسماء المحتجزين يومي 25و26 يناير 2011

 احمد نصار

488.         محمود عامر صلاح

489.         جون البير

490.         ياسر لبلاب

الأربعاء 26 يناير 2011 - دمياط

491.         أحمد عماشة

492.         ضياء الدين داود

493.         أحمد سرية

494.         شادي التاورجي

495.         محمد التاورجي

496.         ماهر الشيال

497.         محمد مصطفى

498.         صبحي الشرقاوي

499.         كريم البغدادي

500.         وليد البنا

501.         سالم عوض

الأربعاء 26 يناير 2011- طنطا

502.         سحر احمد عبد القدوس

503.         علاء محمد الصميتي

الأربعاء 26 يناير 2011 - نجح حمادي

504.         معتز السيد العربي


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد : متظاهرين بالتحرير يقتلعون بوابه وزاره الخارجيه والمتظاهرين يحرقون الكاوتش فى قلب العاصمه والمصفحات تحاول السيطره عليهم بالغازات المسيله للدموع والشباب يردونها مره أخرى .. الخبر نقلا عن المدون عبدالرحمن فارس


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رويترز

نظيف: الحكومة مُلتزمة بالسماح بحرية التعبير بالوسائل المشروعة
والشرطة إلتزمت بضبط النفس في التعامل مع المتظاهرين يوم الثلاثاء 25 يناير


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مصراوي

الإفراج عن 150 من المعتقلين في أحداث ثورة الغضب


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد

أحد المفرج عنهم " سنرجع الشارع غدا " ولن نتوقف حتى تتحقق مطالبنا


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 كما ورد إلينا من :

Martin Mc Adam

01:24 ص
...
خبر مؤكد من اقارب و اصدقاء بالجيش . تم استدعاء الكثير من الوحدات و تم رفع حالة الطوارئ.
خبر مؤكد آخر من داخل شركة موبينيل .. الامن يجبر الشركة على تعطيل ابراج تقوية الشبكة فى السويس و ووسط القاهرة و اصبح الامن هو المتحكم فعليا فى خريطة الشبكة.


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/01/110126_egypt_demos_update_.shtml


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بانتظار الاعلان عن جديد..........​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

أسامة سرايا للبى بى سى : حاولوا تقليد تونس لكنهم ضعفاء...


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الجزيرة توك | نجل د.عصام العريان

"تعليمات عامة" بمنع ما أسماه "الهتافات الإخوانية" في "جمعة الغضب"


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | اليوم السابع

محمود سعد: استقالتى من "مصر النهاردة" شائعة


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهــرة - غير مؤكد : أنباء غير مؤكدة عن اقتحام المتظاهريــن لمبنى الإذاعة والتليفيزيون "ماسبيرو" و احتلاله بشكل جزئي ، وحشود عسكرية هائلة من المدن للقاهرة ، نحتاج إلى أحد يؤكد لنا الخبر فورا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Rosetta قال:


> القاهــرة - غير مؤكد : أنباء غير مؤكدة عن اقتحام المتظاهريــن لمبنى الإذاعة والتليفيزيون "ماسبيرو" و احتلاله بشكل جزئي ، وحشود عسكرية هائلة من المدن للقاهرة ، نحتاج إلى أحد يؤكد لنا الخبر فورا




*انا خايفه تكون اشاعه؟؟؟ زي حكايه محمود سعد

عامتا خبر هام زي دا الكل يا هيؤكده يا هينفيه مش هيعدي بالساهل كدا؟؟؟:bomb:​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

تظاهرة التحرير


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

موقع حركة 6 ابريل تم حجبه


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شهود عيان يؤكدوا اخلاء مناطق { قصر عابدين والشيخ ريحان وباب اللوق} من قوات الامن المركزى تماما وهى الان مناطق مفتوحه خاليه من الامن بسبب سحب قوات الامن بتلك المناطق لمواجهة المتظاهرين امام وزارة الخارجيه--رجاء التأكد من تلك المعلومة وان صحت نرجوا من بعض الشباب التوجه لتلك المناطق لسحب قوات الامن اليها مرة اخرى وخف الضغط الامنى على المتظاهرين امام وزارة الخارجيه


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

صعوبة التصوير فى ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض وشارع 23 يوليو المليئه بالمتظاهرين الان .. لأن الامن قطع الكهرباء عليهم


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

يجب قمع اخوان الخراب بالقوة والا فمصر ماضية الى ضياع


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بن اليعازر لراديو الجيش الإسرائيلي في لهجة تهكمية:

لن يتمكن المصريون من إسقاط نظام مبارك


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

هام

أمن الدولة يرهب أسرة المجند الذى مات أول أمس دهسا تحت أقدام زملاءه

قام جهاز أمن الدولة بمحافظة بني سويف باستدعاء أسرة مجنَّد الأمن المركزي؛ الذي استُشهد خلال المظاهرات التي شهدتها القاهرة أمس؛ دهسًا تحت أقدام زملائه في ميدان التحرير.
...
وقد مارست الأجهزة الأمنية ضغوطًا شديدةً على أسرة المجنَّد، ومنعتها من توفير أية صورة له وتقديمها لوسائل الإعلام أو القيام بأية مقابلات صحفية، وحذَّرتهم كذلك من المشاركة في أي أعمال احتجاجية ضد الحكومة أو الحزب الوطني.

من جانبها أعلنت القوى السياسية بالمحافظة أنها سوف تشارك في تشييع جنازة المجند، والمقرَّر لها صباح غد الخميس بمسقط رأسه بمركز الفشن، محمِّلين وزارة الداخلية المسئولية الكاملة عن قتله.


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القاهرة - مؤكد : قطع الكهرباء و الإتصالات و المواصلات عن وسط القاهرة تماما ، والوضع أشبه بحالة طواريء ولا أحد يدري ماذا يحدث بالضبط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




antonius قال:


> يجب قمع اخوان الخراب بالقوة والا فمصر ماضية الى ضياع



*و هي كدا مش ضايعه مثلا...

ماهي ضايعه ضايعه خلاص:yahoo:​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*كانت معكم مراسلتكم روزيتا مش من قلب الحدث 
مييييييييييين يستلم الدورية ؟؟ ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

اناااااااااااااا لمده ساعه و هفلسع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد بيان هام | نظراً لتصاعد الأحداث في أكثر من مكان على مستوى القطر المصرى واعتقال بعض مراسلينا واصابة أخرون .. قامت إدارة " شبكة رصد " بضم مراسيلين جدد من أغلب المحافظات من أجل تغطية أوسع وأشمل لأحداث " ثورة الغضب " ..​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اناااااااااااااا لمده ساعه و هفلسع



*يا بنت مش عندك درااااااااااسة انتي :smil8:​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مانا باخد رست ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد

الإعلامي عماد الدين أديب: خبر هروب بعض رجال الأعمال بأموالهم لخارج البلد مع بداية خروج المظاهرات هو خبر صحيح ومؤكد وسأعرض كل التفاصيل غدا بما فيها الأسماء في العاشرة مساء​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد هتافات الالتراس فى وسط القاهرة : من وسط الميدان .بنهز جبال.و بأعلى صوت دايما بنشجع الابطال.بلد كبير . بلد عظيم. اديلو عمري و برضه قليل​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد إعلان | كن مراسل لشبكة رصد .. راقب .. وصور الأحداث وارسلها لنا مباشرة وفي أسرع وقـت على الإيميل التالي : info@rassd.com​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

القوة الوحيدة الان في الساحة السياسية هم الاخوان ومتسترين في حركة اخري هي كفاية وان انقلب النظام فقولو جميعآ علي مصر يارحمن يارحيم اسلامية اسلامية مثل الصومال وباكستان وافغانستان واليمن وسلملي علي البتنجان ههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> القوة الوحيدة الان في الساحة السياسية هم الاخوان ومتسترين في حركة اخري هي كفاية وان انقلب النظام فقولو جميعآ علي مصر يارحمن يارحيم اسلامية اسلامية مثل الصومال وباكستان وافغانستان واليمن وسلملي علي البتنجان ههههههههه



*لان حسني الزفت دا هو المسئول عن كدا

قولولي ازاي؟؟

حسني مبارك عندما تسلم لم يعين نائب رئيس له قولنا ماشي:t7:

و كل ما يسئلوه يقول بعيدن بعدين

و كل شويه اصلا كان يمد فتره رئاسته باستفتائات مزوره بس وقتها مصر كانت حلوه اوي في التمانينات و التسعينات و لم يلاحظ احدا ما جري

و لكن مبارك طلع له خصوم بيتكلموا عن تداول السلطه و عن من سيخلفه

و قال طب هلغي الاستفتاء و هعمل انتخابات ديموقراطيه قولنا ماشي:t7:

ناس كتير صوتت لايمن نور و نعمان جمعه وقتها رغم عدم صلاحيتهم لان ان مبارك استشعر انهم خصوم له فنكل بهم شر تنكيل

و من 2005 بان وشه الحقيقي و حرصه علي السلطه

قتل كل المواهب السياسيه الحقيقيه و نكل بكل خصومه و جعل من انتخابات 2005 مهزله كفايه الاخ الصباحي الي كان عنده 82 سنه و كان بينادي بعوده الطربوش وقتها و الناس ضحكت عليه و لا رئيس حزب التكافل الي بدقن

و حكومه نظيف بقي جات كملت علي خراب البلد الازلي :vava:

الاخوان ناشطون جدا و ميتين علي الحكم و مبارك الغبي لم يدرك ذلك و تشبث بكرسيه و اعد ابنه للحكم غير واضعا في الحسبان انها جمهوريه مش مملكه و ممكن الناس ترفضه ....

ld: ايه رايك يا ولدي بقي...


يبقي مبارك مسئول عن وصولهم بغباءه ولالا؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد مظاهرات بدأت بخالد سعيد وانتهت بمظاهرات احتجاجيه واسعه فى مصر .​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد تنبية هام | غداً سيتم الإعلان عن أرقام الخطوط الساخنة الجديدة ونرجو من الجميع حفظها والإتصال بنا للإبلاغ عن أي حدث ..
​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]J4x27MI-Kos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*


			اسلامية اسلامية مثل الصومال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو بقولك

ماهو الديكتاتور سياد بري الغبي برضه كان مسئول عن كدا ايامتها في الصومال

ولا ايه؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد إنتظروا بعد قليل

شهادة عينية مدعمة بالصور لأحد الراصدين لأحداث اليوم في القاهرة​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




> يبقي مبارك مسئول عن وصولهم بغباءه ولالا؟؟؟


 
لا ليس مسؤول لانه لا يستطيع القضاء علي من يكرمون اسم الله فكيف يهيج الشعب عليه


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

علعموم النساء في مصر هيحصلها كدة لو الاخوان مسكت الحكم :act19::t33:



​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> لا ليس مسؤول لانه لا يستطيع القضاء علي من يكرمون اسم الله فكيف يهيج الشعب عليه



*بص بالنسبه للاخوان هم متحالفين مع نظام مبارك و يلعب بهم لعبه العصا و الجزره لاخافه الشعب المصري

انه لو انا مشيت الاخوان هينطوا بدالي و قعد يرهبنا تلاتين سنه بالاخوان و يوهمنا بانه بيكافحهم في حين انه بيعززهم لان الاخوان لم يكونوا اقوياء و لهم كل هذا التاثير في الشارع الا في عهد مبارك

هو متحالف معهم و بقاله تلاتين سنه بيوهمنا انه بيكافح الاخوان في حين انه شوكتهم تقوي و تزيد 

و بقاله تلاتين سنه بيخوفنا لو انا مشيت الاخوان هينطوا خلوني قاعد و عمل الاخوان سبوبه لبقاءه في الحكم

فلذلك هو بغباءه سيؤدي لنطهم علي الحكم مالم يتوفر بديل صحي

و بعدين اسئلكم سؤال ملحدين و مؤمنين

هوا حسني مبارك ازلي؟؟؟؟

لو مات؟؟؟

ايه المصير


ابنه مثلا؟؟؟


ما ممكن الاوضاع تهيج لو ابنه مسك و يتبع نفس اسلوب ابوه و ندور في حلقه مفرغه

ما رايك في كلامي؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد الجزيرة توك

م. خالد حشمت ابن نائب مجلس الشعب السابق جمال حشمت ورفاقه يبدئون اضرابا تاما عن الطعام ويهتفون داخل غرف حبسهم بمقر السجن العسكري للحراسات الخاصة بمدينة السادات بمحافظة المنوفية "يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تذكرت ايام السادات عندما ترك هذة الجماعة تتزايد وتستفحل في المجتمع وعندما خرج السادات للاحتفال وقالت له جيهان البس سترتك الواقية من الرصاص فضحك وقتها ورد عليها البس اية انا مع اولادي هههههه فعلآ دول ولاد مبارك*
*واحب اوضح حاجة تانية تجعل مبارك متمسك بالمنصب وهي المعونة الامريكية التي تودع لحسابة الشخصي وليس للشعب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد الشروق والبى بى سى ووكالة الانباء الفرنسية تؤكد كلام -شبكة الرصد- فيما يحدث فى وسط العاصمه الان .. "مراسل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إن المتظاهرين تمكنوا من فتح إحدى بوابات المبنى الذي يقع في منطقة بولاق أبو العلا بوسط القاهرة واقتحموا غرفة الأمن، وقامت الشرطة على الفور بالتدخل وتفريق المتظاهرين مستخدمة القنابل المسيلة للدموع".​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اشتباكات أمام الخارجية وأنباء عن سقوط موقع الرئاسة الإلكتروني*

وكالات


 أفادت وكالة البي بي سي العربية عن انتشار أنباء عن وقوع اشتباكات بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مدخل مقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية في القاهرة منذ فترة قليلة من بداية اليوم الخميس، بعد أن حاول المتظاهرون اقتحام إحدى بوابات المبنى.

وقال مراسل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إن المتظاهرين تمكنوا من فتح إحدى بوابات المبنى الذي يقع في منطقة بولاق أبو العلا بوسط القاهرة واقتحموا غرفة الأمن، وقامت الشرطة على الفور بالتدخل وتفريق المتظاهرين مستخدمة القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

هذا وقد وردت أنباء عن قيام مجموعة من الشباب بغلق الموقع الرسمي لرئاسة الجمهورية، ففي جروب باسم (أخبار الانتفاضة الشعبية) تم وضع رسالة تقول إن مجموعة من الشباب السكندري أسقط الموقع ردا على ما يحدث في مختلف شوارع المحافظات وهددت بإسقاط مجموعة من المواقع الإلكترونية الخاصة بالحكومة المصرية، وقد حاولت الشروق الدخول إلى موقع الرئاسة وفشلت.​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد عاجل | غير مؤكد : سماع الاهالى بمدينه نصر فى عباس العقاد أصوات قنابل وضرب نار​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد الوضع فى السويس .. نقلا بالحرف من أحد الاهالى الان :
الدنيا عندنا خاربان احنا كأننا فى حظر تجول والمدرعات مالية الشوارع فى منطقة الاربعين وعند المحافظة و القنابل بنسمع اصواتها كل شوية وفى ضرب نار لحد دلوقتى والمتظاهرين رجالة السويس لسة فى الشارع وماحدش خاف ولا هرب مع العلم ان فى كتير من المواطنين محتجزين فى بعض الابراج ...
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ياجماعة حد يفهمنى ايه الى بيحصل دلوقتى بالظبط ؟

انا سمعت من ناس بتشتغل فى وسط البلد والتحرير ان مفيش اى اعتصام ولا حاجة وان الشرطة فضت الاعتصام 

حد يقولى بقى الاعتصام موجود ولا لا ؟ وهو فين تحديدا يعنى فى التحرير ورمسيس ووسط البلد ولا فين ؟ وكام عدد المعتصمين ؟وكام عدد الضحايا ؟ المصالح الحكومية شغالة ولا واقفة ؟ يعنى مجمع التحرير مثلا شغال ولا واقف ؟ 

هيلارى كلينتون الجبانة طلعت قالت كلمتين زى وشها 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد الجزيرة/ سبعة قتلى بثاني أيام "الغضب" بمصر​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد فيديو .. ظابط أمن مركزى ينضم الى المتظاهرين

ظابط امن مركزي ينضم للمتظاهرين
www.youtube.com
انه ليس مجند امن مركزي ولكنه ظابط امن مركزي اعلن التمرد وانضمامه للمتظاهرين برغم صغر سنه والاغراءات الوظيفية التي قد يتمناها الكثيرين في مكانه وفي نفس سنه

[YOUTUBE]ZUc1MXmvrRw[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد ضرب وسحل الاستاذ محمد عبدالقدوس فى وسط القاهره 26-1-2011
خاص شبكة رصد الاخباريه


الفيديو فيس بوك خاص بشبكه رصد مش عارفه احطه...*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*صحافة القاهرة اليوم: البورصة تخسر 25 مليار جنيه بسبب أيام الغضب.. والنائب العام يحقق فى اعتداءات الشرطة على المتظاهرين.. وجورج إسحاق يدعو :"الله يحرق البرادعى"..وفتوى أزهرية:"المظاهرات حرام"​*
*فى الوقت الذى أكد فيه الشيخ سعيد عامر، أمين لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر، للزميل خالد موسى بجريدة الشروق، أن جمهور العلماء أجمعوا على حرمة المظاهرات التخريبية التى تؤدى للعنف، مستندا إلى قوله تعالى " وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِى الأَرْضِ أُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ"، مضيفا "هى حرام شرعا"، كما أن المظاهرات السلمية هى من الوسائل المرفوضة فى الإسلام ـ دعا جورج إسحاق مسئول لجنة المحافظات بالجمعية الوطنية للتغيير على الدكتور محمد البرادعى المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، لغيابه عن الأحداث والاحتجاجات، قائلا :" الله يحرق البرادعى ..لا نريد معرفة أى شىء عنه"، كما نقلت جريدة المصرى اليوم عن تصريحاته لوكالة الأنباء الأسبانية.

أما عن نتائج يومى الغضب فكان أبرزها تعرض البورصة المصرية لخسائر مالية تجاوزت الـ25 مليار جنيه فى ثالث أسوأ انهيار لها، وسط حالة من ذعر المستثمرين المصريين، كما ذكر الزميل سمير صادق بالجمهورية.

أسفرت حصيلة المواجهات وأحداث العنف و"الشغب" التى اندلعت خلال الساعات الثمانى والأربعين الماضية بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالقاهرة وعدد من المحافظات، عن وفاة 4 بينهم جندى وإصابة 162 شرطيا و118 مواطنا، بينما تم إلقاء القبض على أكثر من مائة شخص أمس حاولوا تنظيم مظاهرات احتجاجية من جديد بالقاهرة والمحافظات، فى تحد للقرار الذى أصدرته "الداخلية" أمس بحظر أى مظاهرات أو تحركات إثارية أو تجمعات احتجاجية أو مسيرات، حسبما أوضح مصدر أمنى.


المصدر اليوم السابع...*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خالد الصاوى يدعو لوقفة بنقابة الممثلين تضامناً مع أحداث الغضب
الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 23:07

خالد الصاوى
كتب على الكشوطى

دعا الفنان خالد الصاوى زملاءه الفنانين وأصدقاءه من جميع المهن سواء الفنية أو غيرها، إلى الوقوف غداً بنقابة المهن التمثيلية بالبحر الأعظم للإعلان عن انتمائهم للناس، وتضامناً مع فئات الشعب فى المطالبة بحقوقهم العادلة فى الخبز والحرية والكرامة.

وقال الصاوى فى بيان أصدره عن مكتبه الإعلامى: "زملائى وأصدقائى وأساتذتى الأعزاء فنانى مصر من جميع المهن، أدعوكم للتجمع غداً الخميس 27 يناير فى نادى نقابة المهن التمثيلية بالبحر الأعظم بدءاً من الثامنة مساءً لإعلان انتمائنا للناس وتضامننا مع مطالبهم العادلة فى الخبز والحرية والكرامة ولو لم نقل كلمتنا فوراً فقد نخسر حبها واحترامها للأبد.. خالد الصاوي".*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بريطانيا تطالب مصر باحترام حرية المتظاهرين*
الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 23:28

*





وليام هيج وزير الخارجية البريطانى
لندن (ا.ف.ب)

طالب وزير الخارجية البريطانى وليام هيج السلطات المصرية بضرورة احترام حرية التعبير للمتظاهرين المصريين، والسماح لهم بالتجمع للتظاهر، وأن تأخذ السلطات فى اعتبارها الهواجس التى تسيطر على المتظاهرين.

وقال هيج فى بيان أن "على كل الأطراف التحلى بضبط النفس وتجنب العنف"، معربا عن أسفه للخسائر بالأرواح البشرية التى وقعت خلال التظاهرات، وأضاف الوزير أن "من المهم أن تأخذ الحكومة فى الاعتبار هواجس الذين يتظاهرون وتحترم حرية التعبير والتجمع"، مؤكداً أن الانفتاح والشفافية والحريات السياسية هى أعمدة الاستقرار.

وطلبت وزارة الخارجية البريطانية من رعاياها الابتعاد عن التجمعات والتظاهرات فى مصر، بعدما تواصلت الصدامات بين المتظاهرين وعناصر الشرطة خلال تجمعات وقعت رغم منعها من قبل السلطات، غداة تظاهرات غير مسبوقة ضد الحكومة.*


*
بحبك يا انجلترا.....:mus25:I LOVE BRAITAIN*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد اليوم السابع | تقرير صحفي

"القلق" عنوان العظة الإسبوعية للبابا شنودة

وسط حضور أكثر من خمسة آلاف قبطى ومئات الكهنة وعشرات الأساقفة، عقد البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، العظة الأسبوعية، بالكاتدرائية الكبرى بالعباسية.

واستهل البابا العظة بتوجيه الشكر للحضور، على حرصهم على التواجد، مؤكدا أنه اختار للعظة عنوان "القلق" بسبب الظروف التى تمر بها البلاد من اضطرابات ومظاهرات فى أماكن متعددة، مطالبا الأقباط بالهدوء وتجاوز هذه الحالة التى سادت البلاد مؤخرا.

وحذر البابا من الانتحار قائلا: "مرفوض دينيا لأنه قتل للنفس التى هى أمانة من الله للإنسان، ولا يجوز أن ينهى حياته بنفسه بسبب أى مشكلة أو ضغوط معيشية، فالمنتحر قاتل حتى لو قتل نفسه، لأن نفسه لا يملكها فهى ملك الله وليس له الحق فى التصرف فيها بالقتل أو أى طريقة أخرى"، مضيفا أن "المنتحر هو إنسان لا يفكر فى الأبدية"

منقول بتصرف​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد صورة الشاب الشجاع الذي وقف في وجه مدرعة الشرطة في أول أيام "ثورة الغضب




​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]ZUc1MXmvrRw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*علي فكره الخبر بتاع شبكه رصد عن عظه البابا شنوده لم يخلو من تعليقات سافله للمسلمين للاسف....

هو لازم كل ما يشموا ريحه ماهو مسيحي يسفلوا و يرجعوا يقولوا كلنا واحد مافيش فرق بين مسلم و مسيحي

practice what you preach​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد من السويس الناس تراسلنا ونحن ننقل لكم بالحرف من كلامهم :
السويس بجد خربت
احنا عاوزين ناس تدعمنا
الامن عندنا استعانو بقوات من الاسماعلية
واخر الاخبار فرضو حظر تجول وقالو بالنص"اللى هينزل من بيتو هيتبهدل"
حرام بجد لان احنا المحافظة الوحيدة اللى اضرب فيها رصاص حى 
والقنابل اللى بتضرب بتدخل حتى للناس اللى اعدة فبيتها 
ابطال السويس حرقو قسم الاربعين والمثلث ومقر الحزب الوطنى
بجد البلد خربت والامن مش راحمنا​*

الخبر الي قبله كان مواقيت الصلاه ههههههههه دي علاقتها ايه بالموضوع طيب؟؟؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


90 دقيقة.. انتقادات للحكومة لتجاهلها أحداث "يوم الغضب".. و"رفعت السعيد": لا حل إلا برحيل النظام كله.. و"خالد صلاح": التسخيف من مظاهرات يوم الغضب إصرار على "العمى".. و"الجعارة": هناك استعلاء وغطرسة من الحكومة على الشعب.. و"هجرس": حكومة نظيف لن تستقيل مهما حدث.. و"طارق حسن": وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية "بتصطاد فى المية العكرة"​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*سياسيون ينتقدون استخدام العنف مع المتظاهرين.. عاشور: مظاهرات الغضب "جرس إنذار" للحكومة.. "الأشمونى": الاحتجاجات خرجت لـ"ارتفاع الأسعار".. و"زعيم الأغلبية": المعارضة ركبت الموجة لـ"الإضرار بالبلد"​*
*تباينت ردود أفعال نواب مجلس الشعب وقيادات الأحزاب والخبراء السياسيون حول مظاهرات الغضب التى اندلعت أمس، الثلاثاء، للمطالبة بتعديل الأوضاع السياسية والاجتماعية، وأعرب عدد كبير من السياسيين عن فرحته بما حدث.

قال النائب مجدى عاشور، إن المظاهرات التى خرج فيها المواطنون المصريون، كانت تعبيراً عن غضب كبير من الإجرءات الأخيرة التى تصدر عن الحكومة سواء من انتشار البطالة أو من ارتفاع أسعار الغذاء، مؤكداً على رفضه إحداث تغيير عن طريق إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين، معرباً عن تضامن جميع نواب المعارضة مع التغيير.

اعتبر عاشور، أن ما حدث فى مظاهرات الغضب بـ"جرس إنذار" للحكومة لتحاول إنهاء مشكلة البطالة، وارتفاع الأسعار بشكل كبير بما لا يتناسب مع الأوضاع الاقتصادية فى مصر، منتقداً موقف الشرطة من الاعتداءات على المتظاهرين فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم والتى هدفت إخلاء ساحات الاعتصام، سواء من خلال إلقاء القنابل المسيرة للدموع أو من خلال إلقائهم بالمياه ونزول عدد من البلطجية لاقتحام المعتصمين.

فيما كشف النائب عاطف الأشمونى، أنه سيتبنى موقف الشعب المصرى أمام مجلس الشعب بالمطالبة برحيل الحكومة واصفاً سياستها التى تتبعها بـ"الفاشلة"، مؤكداً أن نزول النواب مع الشعب فى الشارع ليس هو السبيل فقط لتحقيق مطالبهم بالتغيير، بل التحدث بلسان من خلال منبر المجلس المتحكم فى الأوضاع فى مصر، مؤكداً أنه فى حال أن يكون حل المجلس هو السبيل الوحيد لإحداث تغيير حقيقى فسوف نطالب بذلك داخل المجلس.

وأرجع الأشمونى، وقوع المظاهرات التى خرجت أمس لـ"ارتفاع الأسعار المستمر" دون النظر فى المرتبات المتدنية، وانتشار البطالة نتيجة ما سماه بـ"المحسوبية".

فيما أكدت فريدة النقاش رئيس تحرير جريدة الأهالى، أن الاحتجاجات ستستمر لاستمرار الأسباب التى أدت إلى انفجار هذا التظاهر، موضحة أن النموذج التونسى هو أحد أسباب حدوث هذا الانفجار.

وأضافت النقاش، أن الحكومة تدعى التجاهل ما يحدث من انتفاضة، مؤكدة أن هناك حالة من الارتباك لدى الحكومة، موضحاً أن التجاهل مع هذا الموقف والتعامل معه بشكل أمنى سوف يزيد من الاحتجاجات وإثارة الفوضى، خاصة أن مطالب المتظاهرين، مواجهة للنظام وليس للأمن. 

فيما أوضح توحيد البهناوى الأمين العام المساعد بالحزب الناصرى، إنه على الرغم من أن موقف الحزب لم يتضح من المشاركة فى الوقفات الاحتجاجية بسبب الأزمة الأخيرة التى شهدها، لكن شعورنا كمواطنين لنا مطالب دفعتنا للمشاركة، بصفتنا كقيادات حزبية ومصريين، فى التظاهر الحضارى التى لم تشهده مصر من قبل مضيفاً أننا سوف نستمر فى اعتصامنا ما لم تلبِ مطالبنا. 

كما أكد الدكتور جمال زهران أستاذ العلوم السياسة، أن ما حدث أمس هو نقطة مضيئة فى تاريخ الحياة السياسبة والشبابية فى مصر، موضحاً أن الشباب هم وراء تلك الخطوة التى كانت سبباً فى نبض الروح المعنويه إلى قلوب المصريين مرة أخرى والتى كانت سبباً فى نزولهم إلى الشارع.

فيما عقب الدكتور عبد الأحد جمال الدين زعيم الأغلبية بمجلس الشعب، مؤكداً أن بعض الأحزاب تريد "ركوب موجة التظاهرات" من أجل الإضرار بالأمن الداخلى للبلاد وإشعال الفتنة الداخلية، مشيراً إلى أن الشباب المصرى كان يتظاهر بشكل سلمى حتى الساعة الخامسة ولم يكن هناك أى مشادات أو احتكاكات مع أجهزة الأمن، حيث كان المتظاهرون يطالبون بمطالب شرعية من غلاء المعيشة والبطالة وارتفاع الأسعار وكلها مشاكل يناقشها مجلس الشعب فى جلساته.

وأوضح جمال الدين، أنه بمجرد انضمام الأحزاب إلى المظاهرات تحولت من سلمية إلى الإضرار بأمن البلاد وممتلكاتها، مما دفع الشرطة للتدخل وفض المتظاهرين.

وأضاف جمال الدين، أن مصر دولة متقدمة شأنها شأن أى دولة ينص قانونها ودستورها على حق التظاهر للمواطن المصرى وحرية التعبير عن رأيه ولكن بشرط أن تكون التظاهرات سلمية.

وأكد ماجد الشربينى أمين الحزب الوطنى، قائلاً: المظاهرات التى نظمها الشباب أمس شىء مطلوب فى التعبير عن تمردهم، إلا أن المرفوض هو تحول هذا التمرد إلى محاولة لاستثماره من جانب جهات محظورة معينة فى إقامة ثورة ضد الدولة.

كما أكد المستشار محمد الدكرورى، أمين القيم والشئون القانونية بالحزب الوطنى، أن المظاهرات التى حدثت أمس هى تعبير عن آراء ولا يمكن أن يحجرها أحد طالما كانت فى الإطار السلمى، مؤكداً أن هذا حق يكفله الدستور.

وأكد الدكرورى، أن مصر يحكمها نظام دستورى هو الذى يحدد التغيير الدستورى وليس المواطنين، فهناك قواعد دستورية يجب احترامها.​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

قال وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلى، إن مظاهرة ميدان التحرير لم تكن مفاجئة، مشيراً إلى أنها تمت تحت سمع وبصر وزارة الداخلية، وهى التى سمحت بها وكان يمكن ألا يُسمح بها.

وأضاف وزير الداخلية، فى حوار خاص لمجلة "روز اليوسف" تنشر تفاصيله فى عددها السبت المقبل، ونشرت مقتطفات منه فى عدد الجريدة الصادر غداً، الخميس، أن "التحركات كلها كانت أمام أعيننا ومن ثم تعاملنا معها باعتبارها تعبيراً عن الرأى، رغم أنه لم يكن مصرحاً بها، ولما خرجت عن القواعد واتجهت إلى التخريب، فإنه تم التعامل معها بالطريقة الواجبة أمنياً وبمزيد من التروى وبعد تنبيهات متكررة".

وأشار العادلى إلى أن أحداث ميدان التحرير "غير جديدة" على مصر وأنه قد جرت من قبل فى عام 2003 مظاهرة أضخم بمناسبة غزو العراق، لافتاً إلى أن وزارة الداخلية ستحيل إلى النائب العام ملف المظاهرة باعتبارها قضية ذات طابع قانونى أسفرت عن تلفيات فى الممتلكات وفيها قائمة من المتهمين.

وعن البيان الذى أصدره مجموعة من المعارضين خلال المظاهرة، قال وزير الداخلية، إن "هذا يبين لنا وللجميع مدى بصيرة الذين أصدروا البيان ورؤاهم التى تحتاج إلى تدقيق كبير"، موضحاً أن الشارع أثبت أنه لن يتجاوب معهم وأنه يدرك حقيقتهم ويعرف طبائع الأمور.

وأضاف العادلى: "نظام مصر ليس هامشياً أو هشاً، نحن دولة كبيرة فيها إدارة تحظى بتأييد شعبى، فالملايين هى التى تقرر مستقبل هذا البلد وليس مظاهرة حتى لو كانت بالآلاف"، مشدداً على أن "بلدنا مستقر ولا تهزه مثل تلك التفاعلات" .

وأكد العادلى، أن جهاز الشرطة على أعلى مستوى من الكفاءة وأنه مدرب على التعامل مع أمور مثل هذه المظاهرات وغيرها، موضحاً أن أكثر من 90% من المشاركين فى هذه المظاهرات يكونون شباباً مضللاً والأمن يجب أن يترفق بهم.​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد خاص | الإفراج عن الـ 14 فرد الذي تم القبض عليهم ظهراً بعد عرضهم على النيابة ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: تل أبيب تتابع عن كثب أحداث يوم "الغضب بمصر" تحسبًا لإسقاط نظام مبارك.. وبن اليعازر يؤكد أنه لا خوف على النظام المصرى من الثورات الشعبية

تل أبيب تتابع عن كثب أحداث يوم الغضب بمصر تحسبًا لإسقاط نظام مبارك
تابعت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية عن كثب وبصورة مكثفة أحداث المظاهرات التى نشبت بجميع أنحاء مصر للمطالبة بإسقاط نظام الرئيس مبارك، حيث بثت الإذاعة العامة الإسرائيلية على مدار الساعات القليلة الماضية الأحداث لحظة بلحظة عبر نشراتها الإخبارية المسائية أمس وصباح اليوم، الأربعاء.

وقالت الإذاعة الإسرائيلية، إن مظاهرات احتجاج أنصار المعارضة المصرية دعت بصورة سلمية إلى إحداث إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية ورددت هتافات ضد الرئيس مبارك، إلا أن قوات الأمن المصرية فضت المظاهرات التى اشتدت مساء أمس بالقوة وفرقت المتظاهرين بعد أن ألقت عليهم القنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطى. 

وأشارت الإذاعة العبرية إلى أنه تظاهر فى القاهرة المئات ظهر أمس حتى وصل العدد للآلاف فى الساعات الأولى من الليل داعين إلى إحداث إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية على غرار الثورة الشعبية فى تونس. 

وأوضح الراديو الإسرائيلى أن المتظاهرين رددوا هتافات مناوئة للرئيس حسنى مبارك، وتخللت المظاهرة الضخمة مواجهات مع قوات الشرطة التى تصدَّت للمتظاهرين بالقوة، وامتدت إلى المدن والمحافظات المصرية الأخرى بمشاركة الآلاف من السكان.

وأوضحت الإذاعة العبرية أن وزارة الداخلية المصرية أعلنت أنها لن تسمح بأى تجمع احتجاجى أو تنظيم مسيرات أو مظاهرات، مضيفة أنها ستتخذ كل الإجراءات القانونية وتقدم المخالفين إلى جهات التحقيق المختصة. 

وأشارت الإذاعة إلى أن بيان الداخلية جاء بعد دعوة حركة "6 إبريل" المعارضة صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، المصريين إلى مواصلة الاحتشاد فى ميادين القاهرة الرئيسية اليوم أيضاً لمواصلة الاحتجاجات ضد النظام الحاكم بعد المظاهرات غير المسبوقة منذ عقود التى شهدتها القاهرة والمدن الكبرى الأخرى أمس.

ولفتت وسائل الإعلام العبرية إلى أن البورصة المصرية تأثرت بالاحتجاجات حيث تراجعت مؤشراتها الرئيسية بحوالى 7%*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد عاجل الجزيرة

مئات المتظاهرين معتصمون حتى هذه اللحظة في شوارع السويس​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يا جماعه انا لازم انام عندي امتحان بكره و ما عرفتش اركز في البيت هخرج اروح اي كافيه او خرابه ازاكر الحته الصغيره الي عايزه اركز فيها فضطر انام دلوقتي

مين هيستلم الشيفت مني لاني قولت اني مش هقعد كتير؟؟؟


مرموره جاهزه..؟؟؟​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE]NX5kT74EZg4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ماشي يا قمر
بس هاتيلي اللينك معلش لانه مش اعرفه
وبالتوفيق وربنا معاكي يا قمر​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد فى النشره الاخباريه الماضيه للجزيره .. اذاعت الجزيره بعض الفيديوهات التى نشرتها شبكه الرصد فى السويس ...​*


----------



## وسام شاه (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*GOSPEL OF TRUTH

اتفق معك 100% ان الاخوان هم ايضا احد جرائم هذا النظام المستبد المحتكر للسلطة..
الاخوان تنظيم غير شرعي..و النظام المستبد هو البيئة المناسبة لنمو التنظيمات غير الشرعية..لانها هي الوحيدة القادرة على الاستمرار في مثل هذا النظام لانها أصلا لا تنمو الا في الظلام .. اما الاحزاب الشرعية فسرعان ما تذبل و تموت..لانها تحتاج النور لتنمو...



*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




marmora jesus قال:


> ماشي يا قمر
> بس هاتيلي اللينك معلش لانه مش اعرفه
> وبالتوفيق وربنا معاكي يا قمر​




*اليكي يا قمر لينك شبكه رصد

http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS

بالتوفيق يا جميله صلواتك بقي


كان معكم من شبكه رصد المراسله جوسبل

حسبي الله و نعمي الوكيل فيك يا فخري....​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




وسام شاه قال:


> *GOSPEL OF TRUTH
> 
> اتفق معك 100% ان الاخوان هم ايضا احد جرائم هذا النظام المستبد المحتكر للسلطة..
> الاخوان تنظيم غير شرعي..و النظام المستبد هو البيئة المناسبة لنمو التنظيمات غير الشرعية..لانها هي الوحيدة القادرة على الاستمرار في مثل هذا النظام لانها أصلا لا تنمو الا في الظلام .. اما الاحزاب الشرعية فسرعان ما تذبل و تموت..لانها تحتاج النور لتنمو...
> ...



*اول مره اتفق معاك في حاجه

بس كلامك صح ميه ميه احييك

سلام​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رساله من أحد السوايسه للعالم :مايقرب من خمسة آلاف مواطن يفترشون شارع الجيش أكبر شوارع مدينة السويس ويمنعون مرور السيارات فيه احتجاجا على التعامل العنيف 
السويسة اخترعو فكرة قذف المجندين باكياس جاز او بنزين ودة علشان يتم تعجيزهم من المساس بالمتظاهرين لان فى حالة احتكاكم بالمتظاهرين هيتم تهديدهم بالنار وبكدة مش هيقدرو يحتكو بحد ويريت دة ياشباب يكون حل اخير مع الامن:
تم إيقاف خدمات شبكتي المحمول ( موبينيل و اتصالات وفودافون ) بالسويس​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مصر: ارتفاع ضحايا الاحتجاجات إلى 7 قتلى





الأربعاء، 26 يناير، 2011،


ارتفع عدد ضحايا الاحتجاجات المناوئة للحكومة المصرية إلى سبعة قتلى وفق مراسل بي بي سي في القاهرة، خالد عز العرب.
وقال مصدر أمني إن اصطدامات الأربعاء بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة أسفرت عن مقتل ضابط أمن وأحد المحتجين.

وأضرم متظاهرون النار في بناية حكومية في مدينة السويس كما حاولوا إشعال النيران في مقر محلي للحزب الحاكم وذلك في وقت متأخر من يوم الأربعاء، وفق مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان.
وألقى محتجون قنابل حارقة على مقر الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم في السويس لكنهم فشلوا في إضرام النيران فيه.
وأطلقت الشرطة قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المحتجين في محاولة لتفريقهم.
وأمرت الشرطة المصرية أصحاب المحلات التجارية بإغلاقها بعد ورود أنباء عن أعمال سلب.
وقال شهود لوكالة رويترز إن عدد الجرحى وصل إلى نحو 55 شخصا.
واعتقلت قوات الأمن المصرية نحو 700 متظاهر حتى الآن. وفي اتصال هاتفي مع البي بي سي قال أحد المعتقلين بمعسكر السلام للأمن المركزي إن النشطاء المحتجزين بدأوا إضرابا عن الطعام مطالبين بالإفراج عنهم أو عرضهم على النيابة.
وقال المتصل إنهم يعاملون معاملة حسنة من قبل سلطات المعتقل وإن كان هناك بين المحتجزين عدد من المصابين.
ودعا منظمو المظاهرات أمس عبر موقع فيسبوك إلى تنظيم مظاهرات واعتصامات جديدة في أنحاء مصر انطلاقا من المساجد والكنائس يوم الجمعة في إطار ما أطلقوا عليه اسم "جمعة الغضب".
ووردت أنباء عن أن الشرطة استخدمت القنابل المسيلة للدموع مجددا لتفريق المتظاهرين اللذين احتشدوا لليوم الثاني على التوالي، كما وردت أنباء عن أن بعض المتظاهرين ردوا برمي الحجارة على عناصر القوات الأمنية.
وفي كلمة له بمناسبة التظاهرات التي جرت أمس قال محمد البرادعي رئيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير من أجل الديمقراطية إن على الشعب المصري التوحد من اجل مستقبل مصر.
واشنطن
وحثت الولايات المتحدة السلطات المصرية على تطبيق إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية في ظل استمرار الاحتجاجات المناوئة للحكومة المصرية.
وقالت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية، هيلاري كلينتون، إن أمام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة للاستجابة لما وصفته "بالمطالب والتطلعات الشرعية للشعب المصري".
وأضافت كلينتون إن الاحتجاجات السلمية لا يجب أن تُمنع.
واستخدمت الشرطة المصرية في وقت سابق الغازات المسيلة للدموع ضد آلاف المتظاهرين الذين احتشدوا في وسط القاهرة.

اصطدمت قوات الامن المركزي المصرية مجددا يوم الاربعاء بالمتظاهرين
اصطدامات
واصطدمت قوات الامن المركزي المصرية مجددا يوم الاربعاء بالمتظاهرين المناوئين للنظام القائم في البلاد، وذلك في مدينتي القاهرة والسويس.
وفرقت قوات الامن تظاهرة انطلقت في قلب العاصمة المصرية باستخدام العصي، بينما اوردت الانباء بأن ثمة متظاهرين خرجوا الى الشوارع في مدينة السويس شرقي البلاد.
ووقعت اشتباكات خارج مقر نقابة الصحفيين وسط القاهرة، حيث تجمع مئات المحتجين. واستخدمت قوات الامن الهراوات واطلقت الغاز المسيل للدموع لمنع المتظاهرين من عبور احد الحواجز، بينما رشقها المتظاهرون بالحجارة.
كما اوردت وكالة رويترز وقوع اشتباكات مقابل دار القضاء العالي.

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
اما في السويس، فقد اشتبك محتجون مع قوات الامن خارج مشرحة تحتفظ بجثة احد قتلى الثلاثاء.
وتسود البلاد حالة من الهدوء الحذر بعد يوم من الاحتجاجات، وكثفت قوات الشرطة وجودها في الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بالقاهرة والمحافظات، كما أعلنت وزارة الداخلية في بيان رسمي أنها لن تسمح بأي تجمعات احتجاجية اليوم مهددة المخالفين بالاعتقال.
ويقول مراسل بي بي سي في العاصمة المصرية إن السلطات تتعامل مع الاحتجاجات بطريقتها المعهودة، بالنظر الى الازمة السياسية التي تمر بها البلاد على انها تهديد امني للنظام.
الا ان وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط المصرية الحكومية نقلت عن رئيس الوزراء احمد نظيف قوله إن الحكومة ملتزمة "بحرية التعبير بالوسائل القانونية".
واضاف نظيف بأن الشرطة تعاملت مع التظاهرات بضبط النفس.
البرادعي
وفي كلمة له بمناسبة التظاهرات التي جرت أمس قال محمد البرادعي رئيس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير من أجل الديمقراطية إن على الشعب المصري التوحد من اجل مستقبل مصر.
وكانت وزارة الداخلية المصرية قد أعلنت صباح الأربعاء انها لن تسمح باي مظاهرة جديدة.
وكانت "حركة 6 ابريل" المصرية المعارضة التي تطالب باصلاحات ديموقراطية في البلاد دعت الى تظاهرات جديدة الاربعاء في وسط القاهرة.
وقالت وزارة الداخلية المصرية في بيانها "لن يسمح بأي تحرك إثاري أو تجمع احتجاجي او تنظيم مسيرات او مظاهرات".
واضاف البيان انه في حال مخالفة هذه التعليمات "سوف يتخذ الاجراء القانوني فورا وتقديم المشاركين الى جهات التحقيق".
اكبر تظاهرات
وكان عشرات الالاف من المصريين نزلوا الثلاثاء الى الشوارع في القاهرة والعديد من المحافظات مطالبين برحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك وفرقت الشرطة بعد منتصف الليل اكثر من 10 آلاف شخص كانوا لا يزالون معتصمين في ميدان التحرير بقلب القاهرة.
وتعد هذه التظاهرات الاكبر التي تشهدها مصر منذ انتفاضة الخبز في كانون الثاني/ يناير 1977.
وأعلنت أجهزة الأمن أنه تم اعتقال حوالى 200 شخص الثلاثاء خلال التظاهرات بينهم 70 في القاهرة و50 في السويس على بعد مئة كلم شرق العاصمة.
وقد استخدمت الشرطة الغاز المسيل للدموع ومدافع المياه لفض التظاهرات في وسط القاهرة في وقت مبكر يوم الاربعاء.
وقد تفرق المتظاهرون الذين كانوا معتصمين في ميدان التحرير أكبر ميادين القاهرة الى الشوارع الجانبية.

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
ووقعت اشتباكات متفرقة في وقت مبكر يوم الاربعاء لكن قبيل الفجر بدا أن المحتجين انفضوا.
ووجهت الحركة نداء الى المصريين على صفحتها على موقع فيسبوك للتجمع في ميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة حيث تجمع بالامس قرابة 10 الاف متظاهر بحسب السلطات وهتفوا "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام".
وقالت الحركة في دعوتها "على الجميع التوجه لميدان التحرير مرة اخرى للسيطرة عليه مرة اخرى".
الموقف الأمريكي والفرنسي
وفي واشنطن دعت الولايات المتحدة - الحليف الرئيسي لمصر - كل الأطراف الى الهدوء والتحلي بضبط النفس لتجنب العنف.
وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية جيه.بي. كراولي " تساند الولايات المتحدة الحق الاساسي في التعبير عن الرأي والتجمع لكل الشعوب. ويجب على كل الاطراف ان تتحلى بضبط النفس وندعو السلطات المصرية الى التعامل مع هذه الاحتجاجات بشكل سلمي".
واضاف المتحدث ان امام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة للاستجابة لتطلعات الشعب والعمل على تحقيق اصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية.
من جهة أخرى، اعربت وزيرة الخارجية الفرنسية ميشال آليو-ماري الاربعاء عن أسفها لسقوط قتلى في التظاهرات التي شهدتها مصر الثلاثاء وذكرت بسياسة فرنسا التي تدعو "الى مزيد من الديموقراطية في كل الدول".
وأضافت انه "يجب أن يكون بالامكان التظاهر من دون ان تحصل اعمال عنف ومن دون ان يسقط قتلى".
واكدت الوزيرة التي زارت مصر السبت ان "فرنسا لا تريد التدخل" في الشأن الداخلي المصري، ولكن "مبادئنا هي مبادئ احترام دولة القانون وعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية ولكن ايضا الدعوة الى ان يكون هناك دوما مزيد من الديموقراطية والحرية في كل الدول".

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
وجاءت الدعوة لهذه المظاهرات بمبادرة من نشطاء على الانترنت احتجاجا على الفقر والبطالة والقمع واختير له يوم عطلة رسمية بمناسبة عيد الشرطة مستلهمين النموذج التونسي الذي لعب فيه الشباب دورا محوريا في الاطاحة بحكم الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي مؤخرا.
ضرب المتظاهرين
وانضم مواطنون عاديون الى المظاهرات التي اندلعت في العاصمة ومدن الاسكندرية والمنصورة والسويس والاسماعيلية والمحلة الكبرى وطنطا في محافظات مختلفة.

يمكن التشغيل باستخدام برنامج "ريال بلاير"، أو "ويندوز ميديا بلاير"
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مثل "تونس هي الحل" و"تونس مش أحسن من مصر" و"يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك"، كما قذفوا الشرطة بالأحجار.
وكانت اعداد من المتظاهرين قد تجمعت صباح الثلاثاء أمام دار القضاء العالي وسط القاهرة في إطار فعاليات ما أطلق عليه المعارضون "يوم الغضب" الذي يصادف الاحتفالات الرسمية بـ"عيد الشرطة".
وبعد أن حاولت الشرطة تفرقة متظاهرين تجمعوا امام البرلمان تحول المتظاهرون الى الشوارع الجانبية، وافادت الأنباء أن المتظاهرين تمكنوا في أحد الأماكن، من التغلب على رجال الشرطة ودفعهم للتراجع.
وقال مراسلنا في القاهرة خالد عز العرب إن المظاهرة أمام دار القضاء العالي كانت أكبر حجما من المعتاد واستطاعت للمرة الأولى كسر الطوق الأمني والتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير. ويضيف ان هذه المظاهرات تعد الأضخم على الاطلاق في مظاهرات الاحتجاج التي تشهدها مصر منذ فترة.
ونقلت وكالة فرانس برس عن مسؤول أمني أنه تم نشر أكثر من 20 ألف الى 30 الف من رجال الشرطة في وسط القاهرة، كما فرضت الشرطة طوقا أمنيا كثيفا حول مبنى وزارة الداخلية المصرية.
ووضعت جماعات تقول إنها تعبر عن الشبان المصريين المستائين بسبب مستوى الفقر والاضطهاد دعاية كبيرة للاحتجاجات على شبكة الانترنت وبخاصة على موقع فيسبوك تحت شعار "25 يناير هارجع حق بلدي".

يذكر أن الحكومة المصرية تمنع التظاهر بدون اذن مسبق وتقول الجماعات المعارضة انها حرمت من استصدار مثل تلك التراخيص.
من جانبه قال وزير الداخلية حبيب العادلي في مقابلة نشرتها صحيفة الأهرام المصرية الثلاثاء " أقول للرأي العام هذه الدعوة على الفيسبوك تأتي من شباب، وأطالب المثقفين بضرورة توعية هؤلاء وحب بلدهم التي سيحكمونها في يوم من الايام، فكيف لشباب يخرب وطنه​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



















السويس


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأمم المتحدة تطالب مصر بضمان وقف أعمال العنف

الخميس، 27 يناير 2011 - 02:14

بان كى مون الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة
نيويورك (أ.ش.أ)


دعا الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كى-مون مصر لضمان عدم اندلاع المزيد من أعمال العنف بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المصرية.

وقال مارتين نيسريكى المتحدث باسم الأمين العام، فى بيان نقلته شبكة "سي. إن. إن" الإخبارية الأمريكية، إن الأمين العام يحث كافة الأطراف المعنية لضمان عدم اندلاع المزيد من أعمال العنف، ويدعو السلطات لاعتبار هذه الأحداث فرصة لمعالجة المخاوف الشرعية للشعب.

وأضاف قائلا "إن الأمم المتحدة ستواصل مراقبة الوضع فى مصر وفى باقى أنحاء المنطقة وتقف مستعدة لمد يد العون"​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

المخرج والكاتب الشاب " عمرو سلامة " يكتب شهادته

أنا إتضربت ليه ؟

أنا حاسس إن واجب عليا دلوقتي حالا إني أنقل كل اللي حصلي في مظاهرات يوم الغضب التاريخي، منعا للمغالطات و منعا إن الناس يوصلها معنى و درس مستفاد خاطىء من اللي حصلي أو حصل لغيري.



و واجب على أي حد إتعرض للعنف أو للإهانة أو للتعذيب أ للإعتقال إنه يقول قصته بشفافية للناس عشان يعرفوا تجربته و اللي إستفاده منها.



مش عشان يفضح إنتهاكات جهاز الشرطة بس، بالعكس عشان كمان يقول لو كان فيه قصص و معاني إيجابية حصلت و يدي أمل للناس و يعرفهم إن في معنى ورا اللي حصله و بيحصل لمصر دلوقتي.



أنا هحكي القصة بإختصار للي مايعرفهاش.



إحنا كنا متظاهرين أمام دار الحكمة في شارع القصر العيني، و كان في كردون من العساكر و الظباط محاوطنا، و كان نفسنا نروح للناس الثانية اللي واقفين في ميدان التحرير.



على الساعة إثنين أو ثلاثة العصر قررنا إننا نحاول نروحلهم بأي شكل و اللي يحصل يحصل.



بدافع الإندفاع كنت من أوائل الناس اللي بيزقوا العساكر و فعلا إخترفنا العساكر و جرينا في إتجاه التحرير و مجلس الشعب.



و كان الشارع فاضي تماما، و في الأفق شفت بشر كثير، كنت فاكرهم متظاهرين لحد ما خدت بالي إن كلهم لابسين إسود و جايين نحيتنا و معاهم عصيان سودا، و إفتكرت مشاهد أفلام الحروب زي بريف هارت و جلادياتور، و عرفت إحساس الحروب القديمة، و لقيت نفسي بجري عليهم في طليعة الناس، و لقيت ناس بتحاول تهرب منا إحنا في الشوارع الجانبية بس واضح إنهم حاصروهم فرجعوا ثاني، لحظة من البلبلة ثم الإنقضاض منهم علينا.



و كان معايا الآي فون بتاعي العزيز بحاول أصور كل ده.



إلى أن إجتمع حولي عدد لا بئس به من العساكر، و عملوا حواليا دايرة و بدأوا الضرب بعصيانهم على دماغي و وشي و بطني و رجليا.



و دخل قائدهم الظابط المحترم المغوار اللي مش هنسى وشه ليوم الدين و بدأ يضربني بالبونيات على وشي بشكل لم أكن أتخيل أن جسم البني آدم ممكن أن يتحمله، و خد الآي فون العزيز الله يرحمه و داسه على الأرض و قعد يتنطط عليه ثم فاق لنفسه و قالهم "سيبوه، بطلوا ضرب" قلت الحمد لله ضميره صحي، فأكمل "عشان الكاميرات" و خدني و دخل بيا شارع جانبي و لقينا في سكتنا شاب ملقي على الأرض و دماغه نازل منها كمية مرعبة من الدم، و قال باللفظ "أهه واحد إبن..... مات أهه، و الله لموتك زيه يا إبن....." ثم دخل مدخل عمارة، و دخل العساكر اللطاف معاه و قفل عليا باب العمارة و بلغة الحواري "قصني" و جابني أرضا و بدأ بالضرب بشكل مبرح.



شلاليت في وشي، و في بطني، و العساكر بالعصيان، و واحد منهم كسر حاجة خشب غريبة و جاب الخشبة و قعد يضربني بيها في كل حتة في جسمي، و كلام شبه "يا ولاد ال.... يا ….. ده إحنا في الشارع من بليل يلعن د....“ و أنا بقوله "ربنا يكون في عونكوا، إنت عارف بقى إنت واقف ليه و بتمنعنى ليه؟" فيستفز فيضربني أكثر "عامل فيها مثقف يا إبن.....“ و أنا أرد عليه "مش مثقف و لا نيله، أنا هنا عشانكوا، أنا مصري زيك" طبعا كلامي وسط الضرب كان أكيد مبهم، و هو وسط شتايموا كلامي كان في أهمية برنامج "طبق اليوم" بالنسبة له.



و بعد ما زهق، قالهم "عايزكم تموتوه زي الواد الثاني يا إما هرجع أموتكم إنتوا، و لو جاعنين كلوه" و مشي، و لمدة لا تقل عن عشر دقايق ضرب مبرح بجد و أنا مستغرب هو أنا إزاي لسة ما متش، و أهه بعد ستة و ثلاثين ساعة أقسم بالله حاسس بالوجع في كل سنتيميتر مكعب في جسمي.



الغريب إني وقتها و وسط الحدث وصلت لمرحلة إني فعلا مش حاسس تماما بالضرب، و إستشهدت، و بدأت خيالات تراودني، عن أهلي بعدها هيحسوا بإيه و عن فيلمي اللي ماكملتش مونتاجه، و عن الصفحة اللي هتتعملي على الفيس بوك، و يا ترا هنبقى "كلنا عمرو سلامة"؟ و الأهم تصريح وزارة الداخلية اللي هيطلعوه إني أكيد بلعت الآي فون بتاعي.



و قعدت ساعتها أصرخ للعساكر و أقول كلام أفلاطوني ثاني زي: "أنا هنا عشانكم، إنتم عارفين إنتم بتضربوني ليه؟ أنا معايا موبايل، و معايا فلوس، و معايا عربية، و مستريح، إحنا هنا عشانكوا، عشان إنتم تلاقوا تاكلوا و تأكلوا عيالكم"



و لسبب إلهى سمعوا كلامي، و لقيت واحد فيهم إتأثر فعلا و بعدهم عني، و جابلي كرسي، و قالي "أستاذ، هتعرف تمشي؟" بعد لحظة صمت قلتله "هحاول" قالي "طب إجري بسرعة قبل ما الظابط يرجع، لو رجع هيموتك" فحاولت أهرب بسرعة و لكن الظابط رجع، و إفتكرني بهرب طبعا، و هما عملوا كإنهم بيجيبوني، فخدت علقة تجعل العلقة الأولى فيلم كارتون إنتاج والت ديزني في الأربعينات.



و بعدها ركز مع صيد تاني كان جايبه من الغابة شوية، فجه ظابط ثاني سألني عن شغلي و إسمي و شاف بطاقتي و قالي "إجري بسرعة قبل ما يركز معاك ثاني".



جريت، و بعد شوية بدأت الآلام تظهر، و بعدها آلام الرأس و الدوخة و الزغللة، و بدأت عنيا تدمع بلا توقف، مش عياط، بس يمكن عشان أعصابي سابت تماما و فقد السيطرة و صوتي كان بتطلع كإنه طالع من بير.



وصلت لواحد صاحبي في وسط البلد، إستضفني في مكان عمله، و قعدت و جابلي حاجات أشربها.



و سابني شوية، و لقيت نفسي ببكي بحدة لم أبكيها منذ لا أتذكر متى.



لم أبكي من الألم، و لا حتى من الإهانة، و لا من الرعب، بس بكيت لسبب واحد، لسبب إني لقيت نفسي بدأت أكره مصر، و حسيت إن ظباطها اللي حامينها كرهوني فيها، و حكومتها اللي ظالمانا كرهتني فيها، و شعبها السلبي – كان سلبي – ماكنش معانا و كرهني فيها، و الفساد و القمع و إلخ إلخ، و إزاي ممكن أعمل في كائن بشري ثاني مقلب و أجيبه و أخلفه في البلد ديه، إزاي هقنعه يحبها و يحاربلها و ينتميلها!؟



و قلت طب ليه ماسبهاش لو جالي الفرصة، مش يمكن كما قال صديق عزيز فعلا "مستقبل مصر الوحيد في الهجرة لكندا"؟



بس بعد دقايق، رجع صوت العقل – هو مش أكيد صوت العقل بس هو صوت طول عمره موديني في داهية – و فكرت نفسي بمعتقاداتي اللي بكتب المقال ده عشان أشاركها معاكوا.



إفتكرت إن إنتمائى لمصر مش إجباري، ده إختيار مني، أنا إختارته لإن إحساسي بالإنتماء مفيد ليا مش مفيد لمصر، مفيد ليا إني أعرف أنا منين و فين، فين المكان اللي أنه منه، و هو بتاعي، اللي بيتي فيه، و سريري فيه، اللي بحس فيه إني وصلت خلاص مش مستني إمتى هروّح.



إفتكرت إني لازم أبقى إيجابي تجاه أي مكان إخترت أنتميله، و أتفائل مهما كان، إن المكان ده هيكون أحسن بسببي و بسبب اللي حوليا.



من غير إنتماء و أمل أنا فعلا أفضل إني أموت، و لو بقيت عايش بدون سبب له معنى هتحول لحيوان عايز ياكل و ينام و يتمتع بمتع لحظية عمرها ما هتغذي روحي، و ده إختيار نهائي مش محتاج أراجعه مع نفسي.



حتى لو شاف العالم إني رومانسي زيادة أو حالم أو رومانسي، في ستين ألف داهية، أنا هبقى مبسوط بأختياري ده حتى لو حصلي اللي حصلي.



و إكتشفت إن أهم حاجة في الدنيا إني عارف الكلام ده، إني عارف أنا ليه إتضربت، إني عارف أنا ليه نزلت، إني أبقى عارف إن بدون شعارات و مطالبات سياسية معصلجة الفهم أنا نزلت و إتضربت عشان عايز مصر أحسن، عايز مصر مافيهاش سلطة أبدية مطلقة لأي من حكامها، عايز مصر بفجوة إجتماعية أقل، الفقير حتى لو فضل فقير يكون له الحد الأدنى من الكرامة و الإحتياجات الإنسانية، عارف إن إبني لما أخلفه في يوم من الأيام يتعلم صح، يتعالج صح، يبقى عنده أي أمل و طموح مهما كان، حتى لو عايز يبقى رئيس جمهورية، عايز مصر الشرطة فيها بتحمي الشعب مش بتعمل فيه اللي إتعمل فيا و في غيري، في كل قسم و شارع، مش زي اللي إتعمل فالشهداء، خالد سعيد و سيد بلال، لو حد حاول ينهب حقه مايخفش يروح القسم و يبقى عارف إن حقه حيرجعله لإن الظابط عايز يرجعله حقه، و هيلاقي الظابط ده موجود في القسم، مش واقف في تشريفة من صباحية ربنا، و لا بيقمع معارضة و لا مهمته الوحيدة حماية نظام فشل يديه حقوقه أصلا من مرتب محترم و عيشة كريمة، و مخليه واقف في وش المدفع يتكره بداله.



عرفت لما إتضربت إني خايف أقل، إني عرفت أنا ليه هنزل ثاني و ثالث و رابع، عرفت إني لو مت هبقى شهيد و أكيد هبقى في مكان أحسن.



و عرفت إن اللي بيضربني مش عارف هو بيضربني ليه، حاسس إن أسبابه مش منطقية حتى لو سهر الليالي يمنطقها لنفسه، ده يمكن يكون متعاطف معايا، و خايف أكثر مني، من جزا أو عقاب أو تكديره.



و الأهم عرفت إن فيه أمل، أمل أشوف مصر مش زي تونس بس، أشوفها في يوم مكان أجمل من تخيلي مكان أتمنى أخلف فيه عيال عشان ينعموا فيه بحياة كريمة و يعمروه أكثر.



أنا لا أدعي بأي شكل البطولة، و شفت ناس إتضربوا أكثر مني بكثير، و ناس أعتقلت، و في ناس ماتت أحتسبهم شهداء، بس الناس ديه كلها لو إتكلمت معاهم، أغلبهم فخورين بنفسهم، خوفهم بقى أقل، تحديهم بقى أقوى، حاسين إنهم على حق، الناس ديه معظمها طلعت من معتقالاتها أقوى، حاسين إن الفرج جاي مهما إتأخر، و عارفين إنها مهما ضاقت و إستحكمت حلقاتها مسيرها تفرج.



أهم إكتشاف إني إكتشفت إن في أمثال مش مجرد أمثال و خلاص، و فعلا معناها حقيقي، زي "الضربة اللي ماتومتنيش هتقويني


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/70225554@N00/sets/72157625912035318/show/


ألبوم صور ضخم لأحداث "ثورة الغضب" في اليومين الماضيين


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



[YOUTUBE]_WbVTi-3eo8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]CTR8eRbVg2E[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]lT1MRYy2j2Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=125964914138745


R.N.N | شبكة رصد منذ قليل .. قبيل الفجر التقط وارسل الينا هذا الفيديو من السويس بالتحديد فى ميدان الجيش


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

جبهة شباب من أجل مصر|| تؤكد على إعتبار يوم الجمعه هو يوم غضب عارم في جميع محافظات الجمهوريه وتدعوا الجميع للنزول الي الشارع والمشاركه في الفاعليات​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

خطة يوم الجمعة :اتفق اغلب الناشطون في مصر على يوم الجمعة 28 يناير يوم ثورة مليونية لشعب مصر 1-كل فرد يدعو عشرة على الاقل للمشاركة ويرسل عشر رسايل موبايل ويدعو اصدقائه على النت 2-صلاة الجمعة اقرب مسجد لمنزلك وتكون لابس تقيل ومعك ماسك... تجيبه من الصيدليه عشان الغاز وفي جيبك ورق مكتوب عليه المطالب وعلم مصر وصور الشهداء خالد سعيد وشهداء السويس صلاة الغائب بد صلاة الجمعة التحرك مجموعات من الاحياء الى الميادين وليس العكس ودعوة الناس للانضمام اثناء الهتاف والسير ثم ربط التجمعات ببعضها عن طريق الموبايل والتحرك لاكبر ميدان ثم الاعتصام وعدم المغادرة حتى تحقيق المطالب ويراعى عدم رفع شعارات حزبية واليقظة التامة للمندسين من الامن وممنوع القبض على اي واحد مننا وفي حالة القبض على احد يسعى الجميع لتخليصه من ايدي الشرطة​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

R.N.N | شبكة رصد صور من السويس - قنابل مسيله استولى عليها المتظاهرين واشتباكات دائرة بين المواطنين والأمن



















 قنبله مسيله للدموع نوع امريكى خطر جدا قد تؤدى للموت لو استنشقت دخانها اوى انفجارها بالقرب منها

 خطيرة جدا استنشاق الدخان منها بطريقة متتالية يؤدى على ضيق شديد فى التنفس ممكن يؤدى للوفاه فورا


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



[YOUTUBE]W0IAA-xCX5M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



[YOUTUBE]63Bn6AfjCek[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

R.N.N | شبكة رصد جريدة العربي الناصري | شبه مؤكد | أنباء عن منع صلاة الجمعة في وسط البلد وغلق المساجد الكبيرة لمنع التظاهرات


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مصر: اشتباكات بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين أمام مقر وزارة الخارجية في القاهرة

أفادت الأنباء بوقوع اشتباكات بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مدخل مقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية في القاهرة بعد أن حاول المتظاهرون اقتحام إحدى بوابات المبنى.
روابط ذات صلة
مصر: العفو الدولية تطالب الشرطة بعدم ترهيب عائلة معتقل تقول إنه توفى نتيجة للتعذيب
وفاة احد مصريين اشعلا النار في جسديهما
مقتل شخص وإصابة خمسة آخرين في إطلاق نار في قطار جنوب مصر
اقرأ أيضا
وقال مراسل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إن المتظاهرين تمكنوا من فتح إحدى بوابات المبنى الذي يقع في منطقة بولاق أبو العلا بوسط القاهرة واقتحموا غرفة الأمن.
وقامت الشرطة على الفور بالتدخل وتفريق المتظاهرين مستخدمة القنابل المسيلة للدموع.
وكانت الاشتباكات قد تجددت الأربعاء بين الشرطة وآلاف المصريين الذين تحدوا حظرا حكوميا وواصلوا احتجاجهم على حكم الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط قتلى وعشرات المصابين واعتقال حوالي 700 شخص حتى الآن.
ونفى مصدر أمني الأنباء عن سقوط قتيلين جديدين نتيجة للمصادمات مشيرا إلى أن الشخصين وهما ضابط شرطة وسيدة قتلا في حادث سير.
وكان متظاهرون قد أضرموا النار في بناية حكومية في مدينة السويس كما حاولوا إشعال النيران في مقر محلي للحزب الحاكم وذلك في وقت متأخر من يوم الأربعاء، وفق مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان.
وألقى محتجون قنابل حارقة على مقر الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم في السويس لكنهم فشلوا في إضرام النيران فيه.
وأطلقت الشرطة قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المحتجين في محاولة لتفريقهم.
وأمرت الشرطة المصرية أصحاب المحلات التجارية بإغلاقها بعد ورود أنباء عن أعمال سلب.

اصطدمت قوات الامن المركزي المصرية مجددا يوم الاربعاء بالمتظاهرين
كما وقعت اشتباكات خارج مقر نقابة الصحفيين وسط القاهرة، حيث تجمع مئات المحتجين.
واستخدمت قوات الامن الهراوات واطلقت الغاز المسيل للدموع لمنع المتظاهرين من عبور احد الحواجز، بينما رشقها المتظاهرون بالحجارة.
وفي اتصال هاتفي مع البي بي سي قال أحد المعتقلين بمعسكر السلام للأمن المركزي إن النشطاء المحتجزين بدأوا إضرابا عن الطعام مطالبين بالإفراج عنهم أو عرضهم على النيابة.
وقال المتصل إنهم يعاملون معاملة حسنة من قبل سلطات المعتقل وإن كان هناك بين المحتجزين عدد من المصابين.
ودعا منظمو المظاهرات أمس الثلاثاء عبر موقع فيسبوك إلى تنظيم مظاهرات واعتصامات جديدة في أنحاء مصر انطلاقا من المساجد والكنائس يوم الجمعة في إطار ما أطلقوا عليه اسم "جمعة الغضب".
وكثفت قوات الشرطة وجودها في الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بالقاهرة والمحافظات، كما أعلنت وزارة الداخلية في بيان رسمي أنها لن تسمح بأي تجمعات احتجاجية اليوم مهددة المخالفين بالاعتقال.
ويقول مراسل بي بي سي في العاصمة المصرية إن السلطات تتعامل مع الاحتجاجات بطريقتها المعهودة، بالنظر الى الازمة السياسية التي تمر بها البلاد على انها تهديد امني للنظام.
الا ان وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط المصرية الحكومية نقلت عن رئيس الوزراء احمد نظيف قوله إن الحكومة ملتزمة "بحرية التعبير بالوسائل القانونية".
واضاف نظيف بأن الشرطة تعاملت مع التظاهرات بضبط النفس.
"تطلعات شرعية"
من جانبها حثت الولايات المتحدة السلطات المصرية على تطبيق إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية في ظل استمرار الاحتجاجات المناوئة للحكومة المصرية.
وقالت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية، هيلاري كلينتون، إن أمام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة للاستجابة لما وصفته "بالمطالب والتطلعات الشرعية للشعب المصري".
وأضافت كلينتون إن الاحتجاجات السلمية لا يجب أن تقمع.
كما قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الامريكية كراولي " تساند الولايات المتحدة الحق الاساسي في التعبير عن الرأي والتجمع لكل الشعوب. ويجب على كل الاطراف ان تتحلى بضبط النفس وندعو السلطات المصرية الى التعامل مع هذه الاحتجاجات بشكل سلمي".​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مصر: اشتباكات بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين أمام مقر وزارة الخارجية في القاهرة

أفادت الأنباء بوقوع اشتباكات بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مدخل مقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية في القاهرة بعد أن حاول المتظاهرون اقتحام إحدى بوابات المبنى.
روابط ذات صلة
مصر: العفو الدولية تطالب الشرطة بعدم ترهيب عائلة معتقل تقول إنه توفى نتيجة للتعذيب
وفاة احد مصريين اشعلا النار في جسديهما
مقتل شخص وإصابة خمسة آخرين في إطلاق نار في قطار جنوب مصر
اقرأ أيضا
وقال مراسل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إن المتظاهرين تمكنوا من فتح إحدى بوابات المبنى الذي يقع في منطقة بولاق أبو العلا بوسط القاهرة واقتحموا غرفة الأمن.
وقامت الشرطة على الفور بالتدخل وتفريق المتظاهرين مستخدمة القنابل المسيلة للدموع.
وكانت الاشتباكات قد تجددت الأربعاء بين الشرطة وآلاف المصريين الذين تحدوا حظرا حكوميا وواصلوا احتجاجهم على حكم الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط قتلى وعشرات المصابين واعتقال حوالي 700 شخص حتى الآن.
ونفى مصدر أمني الأنباء عن سقوط قتيلين جديدين نتيجة للمصادمات مشيرا إلى أن الشخصين وهما ضابط شرطة وسيدة قتلا في حادث سير.
وكان متظاهرون قد أضرموا النار في بناية حكومية في مدينة السويس كما حاولوا إشعال النيران في مقر محلي للحزب الحاكم وذلك في وقت متأخر من يوم الأربعاء، وفق مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان.
وألقى محتجون قنابل حارقة على مقر الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم في السويس لكنهم فشلوا في إضرام النيران فيه.
وأطلقت الشرطة قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المحتجين في محاولة لتفريقهم.
وأمرت الشرطة المصرية أصحاب المحلات التجارية بإغلاقها بعد ورود أنباء عن أعمال سلب.

اصطدمت قوات الامن المركزي المصرية مجددا يوم الاربعاء بالمتظاهرين
كما وقعت اشتباكات خارج مقر نقابة الصحفيين وسط القاهرة، حيث تجمع مئات المحتجين.
واستخدمت قوات الامن الهراوات واطلقت الغاز المسيل للدموع لمنع المتظاهرين من عبور احد الحواجز، بينما رشقها المتظاهرون بالحجارة.
وفي اتصال هاتفي مع البي بي سي قال أحد المعتقلين بمعسكر السلام للأمن المركزي إن النشطاء المحتجزين بدأوا إضرابا عن الطعام مطالبين بالإفراج عنهم أو عرضهم على النيابة.
وقال المتصل إنهم يعاملون معاملة حسنة من قبل سلطات المعتقل وإن كان هناك بين المحتجزين عدد من المصابين.
ودعا منظمو المظاهرات أمس الثلاثاء عبر موقع فيسبوك إلى تنظيم مظاهرات واعتصامات جديدة في أنحاء مصر انطلاقا من المساجد والكنائس يوم الجمعة في إطار ما أطلقوا عليه اسم "جمعة الغضب".
وكثفت قوات الشرطة وجودها في الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بالقاهرة والمحافظات، كما أعلنت وزارة الداخلية في بيان رسمي أنها لن تسمح بأي تجمعات احتجاجية اليوم مهددة المخالفين بالاعتقال.
ويقول مراسل بي بي سي في العاصمة المصرية إن السلطات تتعامل مع الاحتجاجات بطريقتها المعهودة، بالنظر الى الازمة السياسية التي تمر بها البلاد على انها تهديد امني للنظام.
الا ان وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط المصرية الحكومية نقلت عن رئيس الوزراء احمد نظيف قوله إن الحكومة ملتزمة "بحرية التعبير بالوسائل القانونية".
واضاف نظيف بأن الشرطة تعاملت مع التظاهرات بضبط النفس.
"تطلعات شرعية"
من جانبها حثت الولايات المتحدة السلطات المصرية على تطبيق إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية في ظل استمرار الاحتجاجات المناوئة للحكومة المصرية.
وقالت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية، هيلاري كلينتون، إن أمام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة للاستجابة لما وصفته "بالمطالب والتطلعات الشرعية للشعب المصري".
وأضافت كلينتون إن الاحتجاجات السلمية لا يجب أن تقمع.
كما قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الامريكية كراولي " تساند الولايات المتحدة الحق الاساسي في التعبير عن الرأي والتجمع لكل الشعوب. ويجب على كل الاطراف ان تتحلى بضبط النفس وندعو السلطات المصرية الى التعامل مع هذه الاحتجاجات بشكل سلمي".​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | غير مؤكد

الضرب لسة شغال فى السويس لغاية دلوقتى انا شوفت بعينى مؤكد وعربيات المدرعات بتلف السويس كلها



محدش يسالني ازاي في الاول غير مؤكد وبعدين بقي مؤكد
هو كده بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

رئيس تحرير الجمهورية محمد علي ابراهيم || كان الرئيس حسني مبارك وهو يسمح بحرية التعبير والديموقراطية والرأي الآخر يراهن علي تحضر المصريين وذكائهم وانتمائهم لهذا الوطن الغالي.. لكن المشهد الذي حدث أمس الأول كان مأساويا.
الديموقراطية ليست للتكسير وتحطيم السيارات وتعطيل المرور ومنع المواطنين من الذهاب لأعمالهم​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







عاجل | الدستور الأصلي
الصفحة الأولى لجريدة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية واسعة الإنتشار | أمس 26 يناير​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





صحيفة "دي مورجن" البلجيكية واسعة الإنتشار
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







جريدة "فايننشيال تايمز" الأمريكية النسخة الألمانية
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








جريدة "لا ريبابليكا" الإيطالية واسعة الإنتشار
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








جريدة "إل بياس" الإسبانية
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








صحيفة " آي دي" الهولندية واسعة الإنتشار
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








صحيفة "ديلو" السلوفينية
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







صحيفة "كوير كندايز" الكندية
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







صحيفة "لي فيجارو" الفرنسية واسعة الإنتشار
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








صحيفة "انترناشيونال هيرالد تريبيون" الأمريكية واسعة الإنتشار
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







صحيفة "لي موند" الفرنسية واسعة الإنتشار
الصفحة الأولى | أمس 26 يناير


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل : بيان من الحزب الوطني يؤكد تفهمه لمطالب المتظاهرين.. ويطالبهم بعدم اللجوء إلى العنف
​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1794984276414

الاعلام الحكومي وحملة تهديد


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*









موقع الجزيرة نت : مئات المتظاهرين يرابطون في شارع الجيش بمدينة السويس ويؤكدون أنهم سيواصلون التظاهر


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1794997756751


النيابة تتهم الناشطين بارتكاب جرائم الشغب والتجمهر


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

R.N.N | شبكة رصد مع بدء اليوم الثالث لثورة الغضب .. تصريح الحكومة والحزب الوطني "الوحيد" .. مايحدث في مصر هو تصرف من " قلة مندسة " جميعنا يعرف أن لهم أجندات إنقلابية ..
​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

R.N.N | شبكة رصد الشروق || الحكومة تبحث زيادة الحد الأدنى للأجور بعد (انتفاضة عيد الشرطة) 



ميريت مجدى ونيفين كامل ومى قابيل -

 علمت «الشروق» من مصادر حكومية رفيعة المستوى أنه تم عقد اجتماعات مكثفة أمس على مختلف المستويات، لمناقشة عدة قرارات تعتزم الحكومة اتخاذها خلال الفترة المقبلة لامتصاص غضب الشعب، على رأسها رفع الحد الأدنى للأجور والمعاشات، إلى جانب زيادة مبالغ الدعم، بحسب ما أكده أكثر من مصدر للجريدة.


فقد تم عقد اجتماعات عديدة بين قيادات الحزب الوطنى، التى ستستمر لمدة يومين، كما اجتمع رئيس الوزراء، أحمد نظيف مع بعض وزراء المجموعة الاقتصادية. وبالرغم من أن «موعد هذه الاجتماعات كان محددا منذ فترة قبل حدوث مظاهرات يوم الغضب، إلا أن هذه المظاهرات كان لها تأثير كبير وقوى جدا على المناقشات الدائرة فى الاجتماعات»، بحسب تعبير مصدر مطلع.

ولكن على المستوى الإدارى، تم تعليق معظم أنشطة الحزب الوطنى أمس، حيث تم إخراج موظفى الحزب أمس الأول من باب خلفى بعد أن شهد مقر الحزب بعض أعمال التخريب من قبل المتظاهرين، وتم التنبيه على الموظفين ألا يحضروا إلى مقر الحزب، خوفا على أرواحهم، حتى يتم إبلاغهم بغير ذلك».

وتبعا لأحد المصادر، لم يتم تحديد المجالات التى سيتم توجيه زيادة الدعم إليها حتى الآن، فقد تكون متعلقة ببعض السلع الغذائية أو بدعم الفلاحين»، تبعا للمصدر الذى أكد أن الأمر «لن يشمل على الإطلاق دعم الطاقة». ورفض رشيد محمد رشيد، وزير التجارة والصناعة، التعليق على مثل هذه المعلومات، مكتفيا بقوله «الحكومة لن تعلن صبيحة المظاهرات عن خطة سرية تخفيها لمعالجة مشاكل المواطن، وإنما ستبذل قصارى جهدها لإرضاء المواطن».

وأضاف رشيد «نحن لسنا ضد حرية التعبير عن الرأى، ونحن على دراية جيدة بمطالب الشعب، فما نادت به المظاهرات أمس يتفق مع أولويات الأجندة الحكومية المتمثلة فى خفض البطالة والأسعار، وتحسين مستوى المعيشة، ونحن لا نعارض تنفيذ هذه المطالب»، على حد تعبيره، مشيدا بالمظهر المتحضر للمظاهرات أمس الأول. من ناحية أخرى، تكبدت البورصة المصرية أمس خسائر كبيرة، على خلفية مظاهرات يوم الغضب، وما ولدته من مخاوف سياسية لدى المستثمرين العرب والأجانب الذين اتجهت تعاملاتهم إلى البيع. وتراجع المؤشر الرئيسى بنحو 6%، وهو أكبر انخفاض فى يوم واحد منذ نوفمبر 2009. كما انخفض الجنيه المصرى أمس مسجلا أدنى مستوى أمام الدولار منذ يناير 2005، وهبط الجنيه ليصل إلى 5.830 جنيه للدولار مقارنة بـ5.816 يوم الاثنين قبل اندلاع الاحتجاجات فى القاهرة وعدة مدن أخرى.​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








الجمهورية


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الجزيرة | الآن
تواصل المظاهرات لليوم الثالث على التوالى أمام مبنى نقابة الصحفيين وميدان طلعت حرب​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

انا هقوم بقي
ياريت حد يكمل ورايا
اللينك اهو

http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*










*ثمن الديموقراطية الباهظ !*​

كتب - رئيس التحرير:​ 
*كان الرئيس حسني مبارك وهو يسمح بحرية التعبير والديموقراطية والرأي الآخر يراهن علي تحضر المصريين وذكائهم وانتمائهم لهذا الوطن الغالي.. لكن المشهد الذي حدث أمس الأول كان مأساويا. *
*الديموقراطية ليست للتكسير وتحطيم السيارات وتعطيل المرور ومنع المواطنين من الذهاب لأعمالهم.. ولكنها تتركز في حرية وصول المطالب العادلة إلي الحكومة.. ولابد من الاعتراف ان ما سعي إليه المتظاهون - قبل تحول المظاهرات للعنف بعد اشتراك الإخوان - كان عادلا للغاية.. كلنا نطالب بحل أزمة البطالة وزيادة الأجور والسيطرة علي الأسعار.. هذه أحلام مشروعة.. لكن السطو عليها ومحاولة تسخيرها لخدمة أهداف الفوضي مرفوض.. الإخوان الذين شاركوا في مظاهرات الأمس لا يهمهم هذا الوطن في شيء.. قالوا عنه من قبل "طظ في مصر وأبو مصر واللي في مصر".. هذا المعني استقر في الفكر الإخواني.. لكن الخطورة أننا شعرنا به يتسلل إلي عقول صغيرة ويغسلها ويسخرها لخدمة أهداف مخطط المحظورة.. كالعادة سرق التنظيم المحظور المطالب العادلة في حياة كريمة وحولها إلي اشتباكات وفوضي وسباب دنيء انهال به المتظاهرون والمتظاهرات علي رجال الشرطة. *
*لا ينكر أحد أن المصريين يعانون من مصاعب اقتصادية بالغة.. وحكومتنا تآكلت تروسها بعد الأزمة المالية العالمية.. صارت تتحدث عن معدل النمو كهدف وحيد مع أن الأهم هو معدل التنمية.. لا يهمني أن يتحقق معدل نمو مرتفع والبطالة متفشية.. من الآن فصاعدا لابد أن تتحدث هذه الحكومة - أو غيرها - عن معدل التنمية وليس النمو.. التنمية هي الأهم لأنها مؤشر علي توزيع الثروة.. لا نمو بدون تنمية وهو ما لم تفهمه الحكومة الحالية.. لقد تعطلت ماكينات الإبداع والابتكار لدي الحكومة.. اعتقد انها تحتاج جراحة عاجلة لإزالة الأنسداد في التواصل بينها وبين الشعب.. إذا استمر الوضع الحالي ستنتقل "جلطة الحكومة" من القلب إلي المخ.. الأولي لها علاج.. والثانية صعبة. *
*لقد استغل الإخوان احباط الشباب فهم يرون اشقاءهم لا يعملون وأهلهم يعانون من تدني الأجور.. ونقص الخدمات العامة كالتعليم والصحة والمواصلات والإسكان. فغذوا فيهم الشعور باليأس ولعبوا علي هذا الوتر. *
*العين الفاحصة لمظاهرات الأمس تدرك ان الإخوان يصفُّون الحساب مع الحكومة لسقوطهم في الانتخابات.. كان هذا ظاهرا جدا في الإسكندرية معقلهم.. الأحزاب الشرعية للأسف ركبت الموجة وخرجت بمطالبها لتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني ودستور جديد وإلغاء الطواريء.. أرادوا أن يعوضوا المقاعد النيابية التي فقدوها بمناصب حكومية.. سرقة مطالب الشعب علي يد المعارضة ليس هو الطريق الصحيح لتوطيد مكانتها السياسية.. من الخطأ القول ان الأحزاب هي التي حركت الشارع.. لو كان هذا صحيحا لفازوا في الانتخابات والإخوان ليسوا من القوة ليفعلوا ذلك. لكنهم من الدهاء ليسطوا علي مطالب اقتصادية مشروعة. *
*أعود لما بدأت به فأقول ان مصر ليلة الثلاثاء الماضي دفعت ثمن الديموقراطية باهظا جدا فكان دم أبنائها من الشعب والشرطة.. الدم المصري غالي جدا.. حرام أن يراق من جراء تحريض وتهييج.. لا يعقل أن يهان الدم المصري إلي حد استثماره في فوضي.. الدم المصري يراق دفاعا عن الوطن أمام العدو. وليس لتحقيق مكاسب سياسية للمحظورة أو غيرها. *
*اننا ينبغي أن نسأل أنفسنا عمن تكفل بالوجبات الليلية لعدد من متظاهري ميدان التحرير "نحو 15 ألفا" ولماذا كان الإصرار علي أن يستمروا حتي الصباح؟! أليسوا هم الذين أنفقوا علي وجبات الافطار والسحور في رمضان عام 2008 لعمال غزل المحلة في إضراب 6 أبريل كي تنهار قلعة صناعية من قلاع مصر الاقتصادية؟ أليسوا هم الذين فعلوا ذلك في إضرابات كفر الدوار وأمدوا العمال بثلاث وجبات يومية ليشجعوهم علي الاستمرار في الاعتصام؟! *
*عندما يجلس المصريون مع أنفسهم سيكتشفون ماذا فعل بهم الخطاب المتطرف دينيا وإعلاميا! الشباب الذين تم التغرير بهم أمس الأول هم ضحايا الفيس بوك والتويتر وغيرهما.. ان ثروة مصر الحقيقية هم شبابها الواعد أصحاب القلوب الخضراء المفعمة بالأمل.. فاحرصوا علي أن يكون انتماؤهم لوطنهم بعيدا عن الذين يفخرون بخلط الدين بالسياسة.. إلي هذه الحكومة - أو غيرها - احتضنوا الشباب بدلا من أن يستقطبهم من يزعم أن غزة أهم من مصر أو يدافعوا عن حسن نصرالله وجواسيسه الذين بعثهم لتخريب الاقتصاد المصري ووجد من يبرر له فعلته مثل محامي الجماعات الإسلامية وغيره من كتاب إيران وصحافتها. *
*وأعود لشهداء الشرطة والشعب في ليلة الثلاثاء المأساوية فأقول ان المجند أحمد عزيز الذي لقي وجه ربه لم يكن يرتدي خوذة أو يحمل عصا أو درعا.. اصابته طوبة في رأسه الصغير فقضي نحبه.. لو كان رأسه محميا لما تأثر.. الشرطة مارست أكبر قدر من ضبط النفس في المرحلة الأولي.. لكن أمام الإصرار علي التدمير وتعطيل المرور ومصالح الناس وإصابة الاقتصاد المصري في مفاصل الإنتاج. كان لابد للشرطة أن تتدخل. *
*لن نمضي علي خطي لبنان وترتفع في وطننا الغالي أعلام إيرانية أو رايات الإخوان.. لن ينقسم المصريون إلي ميليشيات إسلامية أو مسيحية يكون لكل منها سلاحه وولاؤه وعلمه.. مصر دولة مركزية منذ 7 آلاف عام.. وستظل بجيش واحد وعلم خفاق وسيادة علي الأرض.. وفي نفس الوقت لن ننزلق إلي سفك دماء بعضنا.. الشرطة تمارس أقصي درجات ضبط النفس أمام كل التجاوزات.. لسنا كلبنان الذي يقف فيه جنود بمدافع رشاشة في وجه المتظاهرين ولسنا الصين التي فتحت النيران علي سبعة آلاف طالب في ميدان السلام السماوي.. مصر وطن وحضارة وتاريخ. *
*ومن أجل ذلك كله ولكثير غيره *
*يجب أن يعلم الجميع ان الرئيس مبارك هو صمام الأمان لهذا الوطن وهو الذي يحمي الدولة المدنية القوية التي تدافع عنها قوات مسلحة قادرة ضد اعداء الخارج وشرطة يقظة ضد انفلات البعض في الداخل.. مصر عزيزة ومنيعة. فلا تسيروا بها إلي المجهول فهي تستحق الأفضل منكم. *​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مجلس الشعب يعقد جلسته "يوم الأحد" ويناقش على هامشها رفع الحد الأدني للأجور ومكافحة الفقر*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* الاتحاد الأوروبى يطالب «مبارك» بالاستماع للمطالب «الشعبية»*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض | مصر حليف قوى ومهم للولايات المتحدة، وسوف تظل كذلك.*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



​ 

*قلق بين المستثمرين الأتراك من أضرار اقتصادية تلحق بهم في مصر كما حدث في تونس
وآخرون يردون: ثورة الشعب المصري ستكون ثورة آمنة ولن تؤثر على المصالح الاقتصادية*​http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=104975569579561&set=a.103652329711885.5178.103622369714881


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*

*​ 
* العادلي: ماحدث لم يكن مفاجئة .. ونظام مصر ليس هامشيا أو هشا.*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*

*

*عاجل | الجزيرة | شئون عربية | اليمن

عشرات الآلاف من اليمنيين يتظاهرون بالعاصمة صنعاء مطالبين بسقوط النظام اليمني الحاكم*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*جبهة شباب من أجل مصر تدعوا كل المصريين , آباء , أمهات , أبناء , أطفال , شيوخ , مسلمين ونصارى إلى المشاركة في فعاليات جمعة الغضب.... 28 يناير .*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*نترك لكم التعليق*​ 


​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*كاريكاتير | أشرف حمدي*​ 



​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عااااااجل : يتم الآن عرض 47 شخص من بينهم 3 من جماعة الإخوان فى نيابة باب الخلق
وجبهة شباب من أجل مصر تستنكر ذلك وتدعوا أهالى المعتقلين للتوجه إلى هناك*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*د.شريف عرفة رسام الكاريكاتير الشهير على صفحته الشخصية

خلاص.. هانت*​ 


​


----------



## bilseka (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



besm alslib قال:


> *نترك لكم التعليق*​
> 
> 
> ​



*راجل ابن راجل يا بني*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*صاحب فكرة "ثورة الغضب": إلى كل من ينتقد الثورة .. إحنا من شهر 6 بنرجوكم تسمعولنا حتى .. وقفنا على البحر ولابسين اسود واعترضنا .. بعتنا رسائل لضباط الشرطة وطلبنا ايقاف التعذيب .. عملنا إفطار في رمضان .. كل مرة كنتم بتضربونا وبتهينونا وتشتمونا .. كل مرة كنتم بتسخروا مننا في جرائدكم .. كل مرة كنتم بتشتموا خالد الله يرحمه ...وتهينوا أهله .. دلوقتي بتقولوا إننا دعاة التخريب؟ كلنا ضد أي عنف أو تخريب بس حقوقنا هناخدها غصب عنكم*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أمريكا تغير موقفها وتحث مبارك صراحة على تنفيذ اصلاحات | أخبار الشرق الأوسط *​ 

*واشنطن (رويترز) - حثت الولايات المتحدة الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك يوم الاربعاء صراحة على اجراء اصلاحات سياسية في ضوء الاحتجاجات التي تطالب باسقاطه مغيرة موفقها من حليف عربي رئيسي تغييرا واضحا.*
*وبتوجيه دعوة جديدة الى اجراء اصلاحات بعد يوم من الاشتباكات بين الشرطة والمحتجين المصريين بدا أن واشنطن تراعي عدة مصالح من الرغبة في الاستقرار في حليف اقليمي ومساندتها للمبادئ الديمقراطية وخوفها من قيام حكومة اسلامية معادية للولايات المتحدة.*
*وجاءت الرسالة على لسان وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية هيلاري كلينتون في مؤتمر صحفي مع وزير خارجية الاردن بعد أسبوعين من الاطاحة بالرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي في ثورة شعبية.*
*واشتبكت الشرطة في القاهرة مع الاف المصريين الذين تحدوا حظرا حكوميا يوم الاربعاء واحتجوا على حكم مبارك المستمر منذ 30 عاما. وأثارت الثورة في تونس تساؤلات بشأن مدى استقرار الحكومات العربية الاخرى وأدت في بادئ الامر الى تراجع الاسهم والسندات وأسعار الصرف الاجنبي في أجزاء من المنطقة ولاسيما مصر.*
*وغادر بن علي تونس في 14 من يناير كانون الثاني بعد احتجاجات شعبية استمرت أسابيع.*
*ولم تسع كلينتون للتخفيف من حدة كلماتها فقالت ان على الحكومة المصرية أن تتحرك الان اذا أرادت تجنب نتيجة مشابهة لما حدث في تونس وحثتها على عدم قمع الاحتجاجات السلمية أو تعطيل المواقع الاجتماعية على الانترنت التي تساعد في تنظيم الاحتجاجات والاسراع بوتيرتها.*
*وأضافت كلينتون ووزير الخارجية الاردني ناصر جودة بجانبها "نحن نعتقد بشدة أن أمام الحكومة المصرية فرصة مهمة في الوقت الحالي لتنفيذ اصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية للاستجابة للحاجات والمصالح المشروعة للشعب المصري."*
*وتابعت "وندعو السلطات المصرية لعدم منع الاحتجاجات السلمية أو منع الاتصالات بما في ذلك مواقع الاتصال الاجتماعية." ودعت مبارك لتبني اصلاحات.*
*وكانت حكومة اوباما حثت على الاصلاحات في مصر في الماضي لكنها نادرا ما فعلت ذلك بالالحاح الذي اتسمت به تصريحات كلينتون.*​


*ويوم الثلاثاء اتخذت كلينتون موقفا أخف قائلة ان الولايات المتحدة تساند حرية التجمع والرأي وحثت كل الاطراف على الامتناع عن العنف وقالت ان الحكومة المصرية "تبحث عن سبل" تلبية احتياجات شعبها.*
*وقال روبرت دانين من مجلس العلاقات الخارجية وهو مركز بحثي ان تصريحات كلينتون توضح للمرة الاولى فيما يبدو ما تريد الولايات المتحدة أن تراه في مصر وهو تغير حقيقي ينبع من الحكومة وليس عملية اطاحة مثيرة كما وقع في تونس.*
*ولان مصر أول بلد عربي يقيم سلاما مع اسرائيل فلها أهمية استراتيجية للولايات المتحدة أكبر كثيرا من تلك التي لتونس. وتتلقى مصر معونات أمريكية كبيرة منذ فترة طويلة ودعمت جهود واشنطن في العمل على احلال سلام عربي اسرائيلي أوسع نطاقا.*
*وأضاف دانين "هذا ليس انسحابا من التحالف مع مصر بأي حال ولكن في الوقت ذاته يلفت نظر الحكومة المصرية الى ضرورة أن تأتي التغييرات بسرعة."*
*وتابع "انها تحاول أن ترسم طريقا يمكن أن يحدث من خلاله تغيير محكوم اذا استجاب النظام للشعب.. (فحكومة أوباما) لا تريد أن ترى نفس الوسائل التي استخدمت في تونس تستخدم (في مصر)... والتي ستجبر القيادة على الفرار."*
*وفي مقال بعنوان "بعد تونس.. مأزق أوباما العسير في مصر" قال شادي حامد من مؤسسة بروكنجز ان سقوط ابن على في تونس "اثار شكوكا بشأن فرضية أساسية من فرضيات السياسة الامريكية في الشرق الاوسط وهي ان النظم القمعية وان كانت بغيضة لكنها على الاقل مستقرة."*
*وقال حامد مدير البحوث في مركز بروكنجز الدوحة انه من غير المحتمل ان تسقط حكومة مبارك بسرعة.*
*وكتب يقول في مقال نشر في موقع أتلانتك دوت كوم "امام الولايات المتحدة وقت محدود أولا لاعادة تقييم سياستها في الشرق الاوسط ثم اعادة توجيه هذه السياسة لتساير مد الحكم العربي الشعبي لا أن تسير في اتجاه معاكس له."*
*وأضاف قوله "انها قد تبدأ التنصل من مبارك بتكثيف الانتقادات العلنية للقمع الذي يصدر عن النظام وبتعميق الاتصالات مع ... المعارضة من الاحرار واليساريين وبالمثل مع الاسلاميين. فمن الافضل ان يكون لها نفوذ لدى جماعات المعارضة قبل أن تصل الى السلطة من أن يحدث ذلك بعد وصولها." *​ 

*واوضح البيت الابيض أنه يراقب الاوضاع عن كثب وأنه يؤيد تماما حق الشعب المصري في الاحتجاج السلمي.*
*وقال روبرت جيبز المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض لصحفيين على متن طائرة الرئاسة الامريكية "نحن نؤيد حق التجمع والتعبير كحق عام لكل البشر. سنشدد مجددا وبوضوح تام لكل المعنيين أن التعبير ينبغي أن يكون خاليا من العنف."*
*وقال "هذا وقت مهم كي تظهر الحكومة مسؤوليتها لشعب مصر *​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبراء | بعد أحداث ثورة تونس و مصر .. لايمكن أن نقول على موقعي "فيس بوك" و " تويتر " أنهم عالم افتراضي يعيش فيه شباب من أجل الترفيه والمزاح وملئ وقت فراغهم .*​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*




                             مظاهرات يوم الغضب                         

 كتبت نورا فخرى

أجمعت القوى السياسية متمثلة فى الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، وحركة كفاية، والبرلمان الشعبى على الاستجابة لدعاوى الشباب بالتظاهر غدًا الجمعة فى جميع محافظات مصر، على أن تنطلق المظاهرات من الكنائس والمساجد لتؤكد مطالب التغيير السلمى، والتنديد بالقمع بعد إعداد صلاة الغائب والقداسات الجنائزية بالكنائس على أرواح الضحايا بمن فيهم رجال الشرطة.

وقال سيد الغضبان، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، عقب الاجتماع الذى عقد مساء أمس بمقر حزب الجبهة، إن القوى السياسية قررت تشكيل لجنة للتنسيق مع الشباب لمظاهرات غدًا، مشيرا إلى تشكيل لجنة أخرى للتعاون مع مراكز حقوقية أبرزها "هشام مبارك" لمتابعة أحوال المعتقلين على مدار الساعة، وتشكيل هيئات للدفاع عنهم، مع ِإنشاء لجنة فرعية لمتابعة أحوالهم المعيشية.

شارك فى الاجتماع عدد من رموز التيارات السياسية منهم الدكتور محمد البلتاجى والدكتور عصام العريان ممثلان عن الإخوان المسلمين، ومحمد الأشقر وعبد الحليم قنديل المنسق السابق لحركة كفاية، والدكتور أيمن نور، مؤسس حزب الغد، وأيمن الخولى الرئيس السابق، والنائب الوفدى السابق علاء عبد المنعم، المتحدث باسم البرلمان الشعبى، والدكتور عبد الجليل مصطفى.

ومن ناحية أخرى كشفت مصادر من حملة "دعم البرادعى" أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية من المقرر أن يعود إلى مصر مساء اليوم الخميس.

اليوم السابع
*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بعد تونس ومصر ، عشرات الألاف من اليمنيين يتظاهرون في العاصمة اليمنية صنعاء ويطالبون بالإطاحة بالرئيس على عبدالله صالح ورفض التوريث*​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية: اعتقال 1000 متظاهر في مصر*

*
اعتقلت السلطات المصرية ألف شخص على الأقل منذ انطلقت، الثلاثاء الماضى، التظاهرات الاحتجاجية على نظام الرئيس حسنى مبارك، كما أفاد مصدر أمنى اليوم، الخميس، فى حين يعتزم المعارضون مواصلة حركتهم الاحتجاجية.

وانتشرت قوات الأمن بكثافة فى وسط القاهرة بعد يومين من التظاهرات غير المسبوقة ضد مبارك الذى يحكم مصر منذ ثلاثة عقود، وأسفرت هذه التظاهرات عن سقوط ستة قتلى وعشرات الجرحى.

وكانت حركة 6 أبريل الشبابية التى تقف وراء هذه التجمعات دعت المصريين إلى مواصلة حركتهم الاحتجاجية اليوم الخميس.

اليوم السابع

*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إبراهيم عيسى يكتب: عارضوا الرئيس!*​




*سيبوا حكومة نظيف في حالها *
*اتركوا وزير الداخلية وحلوا عنه بلا نقد ولا معارضة ولا رفض ولا مطالبة بالإقالة *
*سيبوا أحمد عز في حاله*
*الإخوة الجامدون قوي والغاضبون جدا من الحكومة ونظيف والحزب الوطنى وأحمد عز والداخلية وعمايلها ويهاجمونهم بقوة وبقسوة هل ممكن تراعوا ربنا وتهاجموا المسئول الحقيقي والوحيد*
*عنوانه في قصر العروبة أو شرم الشيخ *​ 
*ليس نظيف ولا العادلى ولا أحمد عز ليس هؤلاء من زوروا الاستفتاءات والانتحابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية ولا هم الذين احتكروا الحكم أوالسلطة قبلهم كان هناك رؤساء وزراء ووزراء داخلية وكمال الشاذلي!*​ 
*يتغير الجميع ويبقى مبارك *​ 
*الرئيس هو المسئول والفاعل فاذهبوا حتى معبده وادخلوا إلى مكمنه وهاجموا سياسته هو وليس أي أحد آخر *​ 
*لا كفرنا ولا قلينا أدبنا ولا تجاوزنا حين نقول إن مشكلة مصر فى رئيسها وأن ثلاثين عاما من الحكم كفاية جدا خصوصا أنه لا حكم رشيد ولا ناجح *
*وحتى لو كان ناجحا فشر اليابان ورشيدا فشر السويد فلا مكان لرئيس جمهورية مدى الحياة *​ 
*يتم تزوير الانتخابات منذ تولي الرئيس مبارك الحكم ويوم كان أحمد عز طالبا في الجامعة مشغولا بالمذاكرة وأحدث موضة شبابية لتصفيف الشعر والعزف فى فرقته الموسيقية فلماذا يكون عز هو المستهدف بالهجوم!*​ 
*الحزب الوطني يحتكر الحكم عبر تزوير سافر وسافل للانتخابات منذ نشأته ومن يوم تأسيسه حين كان حسني مبارك نائبا للرئيس يتحدث عن حكمة وعظمة الرئيس السادات وقراراته ووقتها كانت أحزاب المعارضة (الآن بعضهم أعوان وأبواق مبارك) تهاجم الرئيس السادات هكذا عينا بعين ووجها لوجه ولم تكن المعارضة أليفة لطيفة خفيفة يديرها كما يديرها هذه الأيام أمناء شرطة فى ائتلاف ثلاثى أو على أربع!*​ 
*منذ ثلاثين عاما ومن يوم تولى مبارك الحكم و المعارضة الأليفة تحترف رمي التهم علي كمال الشاذلي رحمه الله يوم كان ملء السمع والبصر وتحميله مسئولية ما يجري في الحياة السياسية بينما الرجل مثل أحمد عز تماما مخلص في تنفيذ تعليمات وتوجيهات رئيسه!*​ 
*هل يتصور عاقل واحد أو حتي شخص عنده ربع طاير إن أحمد عز مثلا يتصرف منفردا بنفسه ويدير بذاته وكأن الرئيس لا يعرف ولا يعلم*​ 
*أولا لاحاجة لبلد أو لشعب رئيسه لا يعرف وإذا كان الرئيس مبارك لا يعرف ان الانتخابات مزورة وأن الفساد يدير البلد فالحاجة إلى تغييره أهم مليون مرة مما إذا كان يعرف *​ 
*ثانيا في مصر تحديدا الرئيس يعرف كل شئ فلا أحد يملك أن يقرر أمرا أو ينفذ قرارا بدون ختم موافقة الرئيس*​ 
*الرئيس مبارك سيترشح للولاية السادسة وسيبدأ مرحلة مابعد الثلاثين عاما في الحكم وهي فرصة ممتازة لكي تعارضه المعارضة وتتخلي عن هذا الضعف في مواجهته فالمؤكد أن مبارك كان سيصبح رئيسا أفضل لو كانت هناك معارضة لا تشارك في تأليهه ونفاقه بل تخاصمه وتهاجمه وترفض سياسته وتدينه شأن أي معارضة في الدنيا لكن المعارضة علي طريقة عاش الرئيس ويسقط أحمد عز، عاش الرئيس ويرحل العادلى معارضة رخيصة جدا *
​ 







​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*





أسرة أول شهيد بالسويس تتهم الأمن بقتله بالرصاص وتطالب بتقديم المسئولين للمحاكمة*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | الجزيرة / مظاهرة ببرلين تهتف برحيل مبارك*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ظابط أمن يدعى "يوسف المغربي" من الفيوم يحمل في يده "سنجة" للاعتداء على المتظاهرين وإرهابهم ..*​ 


​


----------



## bilseka (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السودان - تونس - الجزائر - السعودية - لبنان - مصر - اليمن
الدنيا كلها مولعة 
انا جوايا احساس غريب حد يشاركني فيه انه هانت قوي 
بس على ايه معرفش؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*​


----------



## bilseka (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



besm alslib قال:


> *ظابط أمن يدعى "يوسف المغربي" من الفيوم يحمل في يده "سنجة" للاعتداء على المتظاهرين وإرهابهم ..*​
> 
> 
> ​



*وان شاء الله المفروض اللي عاملين مظاهرات يمسكوا ايه بقى
اتفرج يا عالم على الامن المصري اللى المفروض يحمينا​*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*






*عاجل | الشروق
أنباء عن توجه الشباب إلي العباسية والخليفة المأمون وباب الشعرية في الساعة الواحدة لبدء مظاهرة*​


----------



## red333 (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

قناة الراى  على نايل سات تردد 11317  راسى
اكثر القنوات تغطية لاحداث الثورة


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




bilseka قال:


> *السودان - تونس - الجزائر - السعودية - لبنان - مصر - اليمن*
> 
> *الدنيا كلها مولعة *
> *انا جوايا احساس غريب حد يشاركني فيه انه هانت قوي *
> ...


 

*الرب على الكل مُسيطر *

أمثالٌ 21 : 1 
قَلْبُ الْمَلِكِ *فِي يَدِ الرَّبِّ* كَجَدَاوِلِ مِيَاهٍ حَيْثُمَا شَاءَ يُمِيلُهُ. 


حزقيال 21 : 27 

مُنْقَلِباً مُنْقَلِباً مُنْقَلِباً أَجْعَلُهُ. 
هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَكُونُ *حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الَّذِي لَهُ الْحُكْمُ* فَأُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهُ. 


رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 7 

هُوَذَا *يَأْتِي* مَعَ السَّحَابِ، 
*وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ،* وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، 
وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ. ​ 

مزمور 105 : 4 

*اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ* وَقُدْرَتَهُ. *الْتَمِسُوا* وَجْهَهُ دَائِماً. 


​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الحريات وحقوق الإنسان | يحق للمواطنين التظاهر دفاعا عن مصالحهم المهنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية و يجب ان يكون التظاهر سلميا وبدون اي تخريب او حتي محاولة للتخريب وذلك منعا من الوقوع تحت طائلة القانون بأرتكاب اعمال تخريبية يعاقب عليها قانونا ..*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



 
*وكالة الأنباء الفرنسبة: اعتقال 1000 متظاهر في مصر*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*





​ 
*مظاهرة وشيكة بالإسماعيلية الساعة الواحدة ظهرا عند حديقة الممر*​


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 
مزمور 46 : 5 

*اللهُ فِي *

*وَسَطِهَا فَلَنْ تَتَزَعْزَعَ. *

*يُعِينُهَا اللهُ عِنْدَ إِقْبَالِ الصُّبْحِ. *​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الإسماعيلية تستعد لمظاهرات اليوم الثالث                                                        
        الخميس, 27 يناير 2011 12:08          ​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إستطلاع رأي على موقع مصراوي يؤكد
المصريون مع التغيير*
​ 


​


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بحبك يارب *​ 
*لما تهيج الأمواج *​ 
*علشان نشوف قدرتك *​ 
*علشان تمشينا على المية *​ 
*علشان تثبِّت إيماننا وتمسكنا بإيدك *​ 
*أنت تأمر البحر فيهدئ والريح يسكن من هيبتك *​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
عااااجل  : مظاهرة حاشدة أمام محطة مترو حلوان في تمام الثانية ظهرا بمشاركة عمال  المصانع .. برجاء النشر و الحشد و دعوة الأهالى حلوان عايزين انطلا قات من  اماكن لا تتوقعها الامن*



نبيل لوقا يعترف عل الهواء في البي بي سي

قسم الاربعين والحزب الوطني في السويس اتحرقوا

​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 





* وصف الفنان عادل امام هذه المظاهرات بالعبثية الصادرة عن أفراد مندسين لا يمتون لشعب أم الدنيا بصلة .مشيرا الى وجود ايادي خفية لا تريد لمصر أن ترى النور*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إستطلاع رأي على موقع اليوم السابع يؤكد 100 % ستستمر المظاهرات لليوم الثالث على التوالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*دعوات إلى "زحف مليوني" في "جمعة الغضب" بمصر *​ 
*7bit akmel al5br bs llasf ma fta7 3ndi*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* السودان | بعد تهديد المعارضة بالثورة : «البشير» يتعهد بالتنحّى إذا رفض الشعب سياساته ويؤكد: «لن نهرب وسنخرج للجماهير لترجمنا بالحجارة»*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* خسائر قاسية تشل البورصة والجنيه يتراجع*​ 







*البورصة عاودت تداولاتها *

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- عاودت السوق المصرية تداولاتها الخميس، بعد إغلاق استمر نصف ساعة بسبب انهيار سريع في قيمة الأسهم على خلفية الأزمة السياسية في البلاد والتراجع المسجل على سعر صرف الجنيه، ما دفع بإدارة السوق المالية إلى تعليق التداولات، وذلك لأول مرة منذ انهيار الأسواق العالمية بسبب الأزمة المالي في 17 أكتوبر/تشرين أول 2008.*​*وقامت السوق المصرية بتعليق التداولات لمدة نصف ساعة، وذلك بالاستناد إلى الأنظمة التي تتيح تعليق التداول على السهم الذي يتراجع بأكثر من عشرة في المائة خلال جلسة واحدة.*
*وقد سجلت الدقائق الأولى من التداولات حالة من التسابق على البيع والخروج الجماعي من البورصة، قادت المؤشر للتراجع بواقع 6.2 في المائة، خلال دقائق، وذلك بعد خسائر قاسية الأربعاء، فقدت معها الأسهم المصرية ما يعادل خمسة مليارات دولار تقريباً من قيمتها السوقية.*
*وأغلق مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي EGX 30 الأربعاء 6.14  في المائة، ليكون بذلك قد تعرض لثالث أكبر خسارة في تاريخه، حيث سجل خروج جماعي للمستثمرين المحليين، وكذلك للعرب والأجانب الذين كانوا عادة ما يدخلون السوق في أوقات التراجع لشراء أسهم بأسعار رخيصة، ويساعدون على ثبات المؤشر.*
*وترافق ذلك مع استمرار التراجع الكبير على سعر صرف الجنيه مقارنة بالدولار الأمريكي، إذ بات الدولار الواحد يعادل 5.83 جنيهات، بعد أنباء عن خروج رؤوس أموال كبيرة من المصارف المحلية.*
*ومن المقرر أن يدرس مجلس الشعب المصري الأوضاع الاقتصادية التي كانت السبب الأساسي في التحركات التي تشهدها شوارع البلاد، وذلك في جلسة ستعقد الأحد.*
*وأشارت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط المصرية الرسمية إلى أن المجلس سيناقش سياسات الحكومة في توزيع الدعم ووضع حد أدنى للأجور ومكافحة الفقر وتوفير العلاج المجاني بالمستشفيات ودعم المزارعين*.


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عااجل || مؤكد | بدء مظاهرات غاضبة في محافظة القليوبية تطالب بالإصلاح*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مؤكد || محامي الإخوان: 149 معتقلاً للجماعة حتى الآن*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



1_الخبر يتحدث عن: تغير وزاري محدود - وتغير خمسة محافظين ​



2_خوفا من تكرار أحداث تونس فى مصر :

 تغيير وزارى مرتقب يشمل 90 % من الوزراء 



 
كان مقررآ  له بعد إنتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة ولكن ما تلى هذه الإنتخابات من مشاكل وقضايا تزوير حال دون ذلك





 


 وبالرغم من أنه كان سوف يشمل تغيير محدود إلا أنه هذه المرة وحسب مصادر   جريدة المصريون المستقلة سوف يكون تغيير شامل قد يصل إلى 90% من وزراء   الحكومة وذلك بغرض إشعار المواطن بضخ دماء جديدة تسعى وراء معالجة الأخطاء   وتوفير سبل المعيشة الجيدة وكذلك خوفا من إنتقال عدوى ماحدث فى تونس إلى   الشارع المصرى وكانت تردد فى الفترة الأخيرة إسم فاروق العقدة رئيس البنك   المركزى وذلك لتولى منصب رئيس الوزراء إلا أن المفاضلة بينه وبين إستمرار   نظيف مازالت قائمة ويذكر أيضا أن جمال مبارك قد رشح بعض الوزراء من طرفه   وعلى رأسهم الدكتور عثمان محمد عثمان وهو من كبار الإقتصاديين فى العالم   وبالطبع الرئيس مبارك يسعى من وراء كل ذلك إلى إخماد نيران الغضب فى نفوس  
الشعب المصرى من تردى الأوضاع الداخلية فهل ينجح فى ذلك . 
​http://ramee.ahlamuntada.com/t9472-topic


​ 3_*افادت بعض المصادر الموثوق فيها عن قيام الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بتعديل  وزاري  في  الساعات   القادمة و بنسبة كبيرة سيكون اقالة اللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية



*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
لم تعد إشاعة .. الديلي ميل تؤكد هروب جمال مبارك إلى لندن ومعه ١٠٠ حقيبة -- لماذا يواجه الأمن شعبه من أجل نعيم غيره ؟*

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...giT4m4&h=335ac

​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويس || مؤكد | استمرار فرض حظر التجوال في منطقتي "الأربعين" و"الترعة" بمدينة السويس وشبكات المحمول الثلاث تواصل حجب خدماتها*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مؤكد || الاخوان والقوى الوطنية تدعوا الى حشد الملايين في “جمعة الغضب”*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الوفد / بلاغ للمحامي العام بالفيوم ضد الأجهزة الأمنية
الفيوم-سيد الشورة:
قررت اللجنة التنسيقية للقوى السياسية والأحزاب المعارضة بالفيوم التقدم  ببلاغ إلى المستشار عبد الحي فازورة المحامي العام الأول لنيابات الفيوم ضد  الأجهزة الأمنية.
جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع اللجنة مساء أمس الأربعاء بمقر حزب الأحرار بمدينة  الفيوم، بسبب الاعتقالات التي قامت بها الأجهزة لـ 12 من عناصر القوى  السياسية بالمحافظة أثناء تجمعهم بمنطقة البارودية بمدينة الفيوم لتنظيم  مظاهرة.
قالت اللجنة: إن جميع المعتقلين من الطلبة، وهناك عدد منهم من لديه  امتحانات اليوم الخميس، وقد حال القبض عليهم دون تأديتهم امتحاناتهم،  وطالبت الأحزاب بالإفراج الفوري عن هؤلاء الطلاب.
من ناحية أخرى، قررت اللجنة في اجتماعها تنظيم مظاهرة سلمية غدًا بعد صلاة  الجمعة بمسجد عبدالله وهبي بمدينة الفيوم وذلك استمراراً للمظاهرات التي  تقوم بها القوي الوطنية بأنحاء الجمهورية للتنديد بالفقر والبطالة، وناشدت  اللجنة المواطنين من أبناء المحافظة الانضمام للمظاهرة والمطالبة بحقوقهم  المغتصبة.
​
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | مؤكد

إيقاف التداول بالبورصة المصرية بعد فقدها 54 مليار جنيه خلال ساعات*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* الآن || مؤكد | وقفة احتجاجية أمام مجمع المحاكم بطنطا للمطالبة بالإفراج عن معتقلي الغربية*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*العادلى: مظاهرة ميدان التحرير لم تكن مفاجئة وتمت بموافقة الداخلية*​ 
 *الخميس، 27 يناير 2011 -*


*المصدر*​ 
 *



*​ 
*http://www.youm7.com//News.asp?NewsID=344401*


[SIZE=×4]
[/SIZE][SIZE=×4] *



*[/SIZE]​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

 


 
*موقع أخبار العالم

**قلق بين المستثمرين الأتراك من أضرار اقتصادية تلحق بهم في مصر كما حدث في تونس
وآخرون يردون: ثورة الشعب المصري ستكون ثورة آمنة ولن تؤثر على المصالح الاقتصادية*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مؤكد* *|| الإفراج عن 10 صحفيين بينهم محمد عبد القدوس و200 من المتظاهرين*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*حجب موقع الدستور وتوقفه عن العمل*​ 
*bs mesh mktob mo2kad ao la*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



 
*الإفراج عن أ.محمد عبد القدوس و200 معتقل آخر*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويس "تشتعل"..حرق مقر الحزب الوطني ومقر شرطة الأربعين وأنباء عن وفيات جديدة*


*محررو الدستور الأصلي  (**مصر)*


*فرضت أجهزة الأمن حظر تجوال غير معلن على أهالي السويس حيث تجوب سيارات الشرطة المدينة وتطالب الأهالي بعدم الخروج من منازلهم كما تطالب اصحاب المحلات بأغلاقها.*
*وقالت مصادر طبية ان 15 شرطيا على الاقل قد اصيبوا في الاشتباكات بين المواطنيين والشرطة في السويس نتيجة رشقهم بالحجارة والزجاجات الحارقة.*
*وقالت مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان ان محتجين في مدينة السويس أضرموا النار في مبنى حكومي وحاولوا إحراق مكتب محلي تابع للحزب الوطني الحاكم في ساعة متأخرة يوم الاربعاء.*
*وألقى محتجون قنابل بنزين على مقر الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي ووقاموا بإحراقه، كما تعرض قسم شرطة الأربعين للحرق من الخلف وقال الشهود ان الشرطة أطلقت قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لدفع المحتجين للتراجع، فيما قال شهود عيان آخرين أن قوات الأمن ألقت قنابل مولوتوف على المتظاهرين ورصاص حي.*
*وقالت المصادر ان 55 متظاهر قد أصيبوا ايضا ونقلوا الى مستشفى السويس بعضهم في حالة خطيرة حيث اصيب معظمهم بالرصاص المطاطي.*
*وترددت أنباء عن وقوع قتلى الا انه لم يتثنى لنا التأكد من ذلك حتى الآن.*



​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | الجزيرة نت | وتأكيدا للأخبار المنشورة عن طريق*​
*R.N.N | شبكة رصد *​*قطع خدمة الهاتف الثابت والجوال في السويس*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | اليوم السابع

على طريقة بن علي "أنا فهمتكم..أنا فهمتكم"
"قيادات الوطنى" تجتمع لبحث مطالب المتظاهرين*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*"قيادات الوطنى" تجتمع لبحث مطالب المتظاهرين *​


الخميس، 27 يناير 2011 - 13:09​ 





أمين السياسات بالحزب الوطنى جمال مبارك ​ 
كتبت إحسان السيد​ 
*يناقش الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى، اليوم الخميس، مطالب الجماهير التى خرجت فى مظاهرات "الغضب" التى خرجت يومى الثلاثاء والأربعاء الماضيين، واحتواء حالة التذمر التى انتابت العديد من المواطنين على خلفية المظاهرات.*

*تعقد هيئة مكتب الحزب برئاسة صفوت الشريف، الأمين العام للحزب وجمال مبارك، أمين السياسات، والمهندس أحمد عز، أمين التنظيم، والدكتور على الدين هلال، أمين الإعلام بالحزب، والدكتور زكريا عزمى، الأمين العام لشئون العضوية والإدارية والمالية، والدكتور مفيد شهاب، وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والبرلمانية، لمناقشة عدد من التقارير التى أعدتها القيادات حول هذه المظاهرات، بعدما أكد الحزب فى بيان له أمس حق الشباب فى التعبير عن آرائهم دون إثارة الفوضى.*​ 



​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المصري اليوم **|| نيابات القاهرة تحقق مع 149 متظاهرا يواجهون تهمة «قلب نظام الحكم» 
ونفى المتظاهرون في التحقيقات التي يباشرها أحمد لبيب مدير النيابة أنهم نظموا مسيرة سلمية، للتعبير عن آرائهم والمطالبة بالتغيير، وأن قوات الأمن هي التي اعتدت عليهم، وألقت القبض عليهم دون أن يرتكبوا أي جريمة، او يعتدوا على رجال الشرطة.*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*البشاير | غير مؤكد |تجدد المواجهات بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين بالسويس*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | مؤكد*

*مظاهرة بمدينة شبين الكوم "مسقط رأس" مبارك الساعة 3:30 عصرا*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مؤكد || هدوء حذر يسيطر على القاهرة واستمرار فرض حظر التجول بالسويس*​


----------



## red333 (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

انقطاع بث  قناة الراى على نايل سات الان


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى عاااااااجل وهاااام: الالاف من المتظاهرين الان بميدان المنشية فى الإسكندرية بشكل مفاجىء

​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*القذافى يؤكد لمبارك ثقته فى استقرار مصر*​










*العقيد معمر القذافى قائد الثورة الليبية *​ 
*(أ.ش.أ)*​ 

*تلقى الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك اتصالا، اليوم الخميس، من الأخ العقيد معمر القذافى، قائد الثورة الليبية، أعرب خلاله عن ثقته فى استقرار المجتمع المصرى وحفاظه على ما حققه من مكتسبات.*​ 
*كما أعرب القذافى عن تمنياته باستكمال مصر مسيرتها نحو المزيد من الخير والتقدم لأبناء شعبها، ومواصلة دورها الرئيسى فى الدفاع عن قضايا أمتها.*​ 


*hal5br menchan ted7ko shwi *​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أنباء قوية عن تغيير وزارى خلال ساعات*​ 

*الخميس، 27 يناير 2011 - 13:43*​ 





د. أحمد نظيف ​ 

*كتب دندراوى الهوارى*​ 

*ترددت أنباء قوية عن تغيير وزارى خلال ساعات، وأشارت أنباء إلى أن التغيير يشمل عدداً كبيراً من الحقائب الوزارية المختلفة والمهمة، كما ربطت الشائعات بين التغيير الوزارى المرتقب وبين اجتماع قيادات الحزب الوطنى اليوم فى هذا الصدد، وذلك لبحث مطالب المتظاهرين ووضع حلول عاجلة حول العديد من القضايا.*​ 
*يذكر أن الشائعات انتشرت بقوة بين الأوساط السياسية وجدران عدد من أحزاب المعارضة الكبيرة وهناك اتصالات مكثفة بين عدد من القيادات المسئولة وبين قيادات فى الأحزاب المهمة وذلك لإعلانهم عن التغيير الوزارى وتهدئة الأوضاع فى الشارع.*​ 

*

*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
موقع الجزيرة نت : مئات المتظاهرين يرابطون في شارع الجيش بمدينة السويس ويؤكدون أنهم سيواصلون التظاهر*



​
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS​ 
*ya rit 7d ikmel motab3et ala5bar  *​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


 عمر عفيفى يمهل مبارك حتى صلاة الجمعه للرحيل والتنحى ومغادره مصر
----------------------------------




​​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*بل قليل على  قناة الرأي السورية وصلتها انباء بتحضير الرئيس حسنى مبارك لخطاب موجه  للشعب المصري يتنحى فيه عن الحكم ويترك الرئاسة*​* 
** 

*​


----------



## bilseka (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



آسيا قال:


> *بل قليل على  قناة الرأي السورية وصلتها انباء بتحضير الرئيس حسنى مبارك لخطاب موجه  للشعب المصري يتنحى فيه عن الحكم ويترك الرئاسة*​*
> **
> 
> *​



*الكلام ده خطير قوي 
ايه مدى صحته*​


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الجزيرة توك

مسيرة تضامنية مع هبّة مصر وثورة تونُس غدا في القدس, تنطلق من باب العامود الساعه السابعه صباحا, دعا اليها شباب وطني مستقل


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | شبه مؤكد

نقل جثث ضحايا المظاهرات فى السويس إلى مشرحة الإسماعيلية بواسطة مدرعات الأمن المركزى، ومنع اهاليهم من رؤيتهم، وقوات أمن الإسماعيلية تحاصر المشرحة لتوافد المتظاهرين عليها


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

سنبحث في تأكيد الخبر
  لكن وارد ممكن فعلا يعمل كده علي أساس انه يحقن الدماء والتخريب والدمار للبلد 
 ياتري 
ممكن ولا مو ممكن ؟
 إن عمل كده بالفعل هيكتسب تعاطف الشعب
وممكن يكون مثله مثل الشعب ولا يعلم أي شئ عن الظلم والفساد والله أعلم


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


عااااااااااااااااجل

*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى 
عاجل  من الإسكندرية : أعداد المتظاهرين فى ميدان المنشية بلإسكندرية تزداد بشكل  مستمر ومراسلينا بالإسكندرية يؤكدون انطلاق مسيرة بعد قليل من منطقة  الشاطبى

*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* لمواجهة يوم الغضب*
انفردت به جريدة النهار

*عاجل .. الحكومة تصدر قرارا باعتبار غدا الجمعة يوم عمل رسمي * 
​ 




يوم الغضب
​

  الكاتب : طارق حافظ الخميس 27 يناير 2011 الساعة  02:21 مساءً        9Share 
*علمت جريدة النهار في انفراد خاص  بها أن الحكومة أصدرت منذ لحظات – لأول مرة في التاريخ – تعليمات الى عدد  من الهيئات والمصالح الحكومية باعتبار يوم غد الجمعة يوم عمل رسمي ولا  أجازة فيه.*

*  ويأتي هذا القرار لمواجهة يوم الغضب  الثاني وهو جمعة الغضب 28يناير وذلك بهدف تقليل أعداد المتجمعين عقب أداء  صلاه الفجر استمرارا لثورة الغضب التي انطلقت يوم 25يناير وما تزال مستمرة  حتى الأن.* 






​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.alnaharegypt.com/nhar/art30563-cat6.html​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى *

*نداء إلى كل الشباب المشاركين فى مظاهرات مصر : الأمن يقوم برش  المتظاهرين بإسبراى اصفر رجاء ..رجاء خلع الملابس الموجود عليها الاسبراى  فهى تسهل على المخبرين فى الشوارع معرفة المتظاهرين والقبض واعتقالهم*

​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل النظام يتخبط فبعد الاعلان عن انه غدا قد يكون يوم عمل رسمى الان 

أنباء عن نية الحكومة المصرية تعليق خدمات الانترنت في مصر غداً الجمعة 
المصدر المراقب​
​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


عاااااااااااااااااااجل

*وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرى*



* مظاهرات ضخمة امام محكمة عابدين بالقاهرة الأن*

​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwD0g4oz_W0&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاااجل | مؤكد ||  مظاهرة أمام محكمة السويس للمطالبة بإقالة المحافظ ومدير الأمن ومحاكمتهما*​


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



آسيا قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwD0g4oz_W0&feature=player_embedded#



[YOUTUBE]BwD0g4oz_W0&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد

السويس : إطلاق الرصاص المطاطى وخراطيم المياه على المتظاهرين فى منطقة قسم الأربعين ومدرعات الأمن تطوف الشوارع وتطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع وتطارد المتظاهرين.. والمتظاهرون يلجأون للشوارع الجانبية ويقذفون الأمن بالحجارة


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عااجل || الاسماعيلية | التوجه الآن بـ15 معتقل إلى مديرية أمن الاسماعيلية


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | الدستور

عمال مصر حلوان فى مظاهرة كبيرة فى حلوان*


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

هام

القوى الوطنية في مؤتمر حزب الجبهة: غدا هو يوم الغضب الحقيقي


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عااجل | اجتماع للحكومة المصرية والحزب الوطني الحاكم لمواجهة غضب المصريين


http://[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل || الجزيرة مشادات بين المتظاهرين والشرطة أمام قسم الأربعين بالسويس


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بالفيديو: العقيد عمر العفيفي يطالب الرئيس مبارك بالرحيل *​ 





​ 
 العقيد عمر العفيفى

   الكاتب : النهار الخميس 27 يناير 2011 الساعة  02:33 مساءً      
   0Share​

*كتبت : نورهان عبدالله *
* طالب العقيد عمر العفيفي والذي  دعى وأيد  الشعب المصري في ثورته برحيل مبارك وذلك على موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي على  الفيس بوك , وانضم اليه المشاركين بالموقع والموافقة على  طلبه , مؤيدين  ايضاً إعادة المظاهرات مرة اخرى ليصبح التأثير ورد الفعل  اقوى بكثير منذ لك  .*

* إلا ان بعض الاصدقاء على موقعه   والمشتركين قال ان المظاهرة ليست بمعنى صحيح لمفهوم المظاهرة لكنها بمثابة   حركة شعبية ارادت كسر حاجز الصمت والجبن , واكد أخرون ان الأمن حالياً   ابتعد عن ميدان التحرير ليرتاح ويعيد المطاردة غداً الجمعه والإستعداد لها   بشكل صحيح .*​* 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...DZYY&vq=medium​


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | الدستور

الصحفي سمير رجب: المظاهرات المصرية غباء فطري لا حدود له


ههههههههههه لاتعليق


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

إعتذار واجب

إتضح أن خبر "هروب" جمال مبارك غير مؤكد وأن صحيفة الدايلي ميل قد نقلته من بعض المواقع العربية على شبكة الإنترنت
ونحن لثقتنا في صحيفة الدايلي ميل لسمعتها الرائدة في عالم الصحافة نقلنا الخبر وأعتمدناه كخبر "مؤكد"

...لذا لزم التنويه والإعتذار لأعضاء الصفحة المحترمين ونعدكم بعدم تكرار هذا الخطأ إن شاء الله


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | راصد المنوفية

مظاهرات في شبين الكوم امام مجمع الكليات


----------



## fullaty (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | رويترز

إصابة 30 في اشتباكات بين محتجين والشرطة في مدينة السويس المصرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ارتفعت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى ميدان الأربعين بالسويس، خاصة أمام مدرسة الخليلية، وقام المتظاهرون بإشعال النيران فى نقطة إطفاء الأربعين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قالت مصادر وناشطون مشاركون فى المظاهرة المندلعة بالشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء إن أحد المتظاهرين قتل منذ قليل برصاص الشرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*نظم العشرات من طلاب جامعة الفيوم، ظهر اليوم، مظاهرة حاشدة داخل الحرم الجامعى احتجاجا على غلاء الأسعار والفساد والمحسوبية ودعا الطلاب خلال المظاهرة التى بدأت من أمام كلية الهندسة كل المواطنين للنزول للشارع للتعبير عن رأيهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*لوحظ تصاعد السنة اللهب فى مناطق متفرقة فى السويس بعد أن قام بعض البلطجية والعصابات بعملية نهب واسعة طالت إحدى شركات الأدخنة، ومحتويات حى الأربعين، ومقر الحزب الوطنى بالأربعين وإشعال الحرائق بها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*في اتصال هاتفي مع بي بي سي قال أحد المعتقلين بمعسكر السلام للأمن المركزي إن النشطاء المحتجزين بدأوا إضرابا عن الطعام مطالبين بالإفراج عنهم أو عرضهم على النيابة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شمال سيناء: أصيب الشاب محمد عاطف (25 سنة) من المتظاهرين بطلق نارى فى فمه ثم تعرض بعدها للصدم من إحدى مدرعات الشرطة خلال تفريق المتظاهرين، وقام عدد من المتظاهرين بنقل جثمانه إلى منطقة مجاورة لتشييعه فى جنازة شعبية*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فيديو .. كافة تقارير قناة الجزيرة 27/1/2011 عن تطور فعاليات يوم الغضب الثالث فى مصر                                  * 


[YOUTUBE]Bz4TEdvv1y4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]q5wlt8HmBIA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xeSUhK9yEq0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ولو اني مش بحب منى الشاذلي الا ان عجبني عدم سلبيتها ومحاولتها متابعة الاحداث وجراتها في الكلام*


[YOUTUBE]Mt0dObMu02s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مصريين فى لندن*​ 



[YOUTUBE]rOPpPsRP7XI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قبطى يدعو لمشاركة الأقباط فى لحظات تقرير المصير .. عار سيظل يلوثنا نحن  المسيحين لأمد طويل ان لم نشارك فى يوم الجمعه غدا, ان لم تخرج هذه الصرخه  من أبواب الكنائس جنبا الى جنب مع المساجد.*
*
*
*
*
*عار علينا
*
​ 
*خطأ فادح وغلطة لن تغتفر وعار يلوثنا  جميعا وسيظل يلوثنا نحن المسيحين لأمد طويل ان لم نشارك فى يوم الجمعه غدا,  ان لم تخرج هذه الصرخه من أبواب الكنائس جنبا الى جنب مع المساجد.
أرجوكم  أفيقوا يا أخوتي وأفعلوها, استمع فقط لصوت ضميرك ولا تسمع لقادة دينين  غلبتهم ضغوط سياسيه تجبرهم على أن ياثروا السلامه على الحريه, أثبتت  سياساتهم فشلها طوال ثلاثون عاما من الظلم, اسأل نفسك هذا السؤال وأصغي  لصوت عقلك وضميرك يا مسيحى ماذا فعلت بنا السلبيه والخنوع ماذا صنع بنا  الخوف والأرتماء خلف الجدران.أعرف أنك تخشى التغيير وتستحوذ على عقلك فكره  قديمه غرست فى أذهاننا وشلت أمالنا فى الحريه وحتى رغبتنا فيها وشوهت  رؤيتنا للواقع وهى أن الأخوان المسلمين هم البديل, وأن الظلم والقهر الحالى  أفضل مما هو قادم, أسمح لى أن أقول لك أنزل الى الشارع وأحكم بنفسك, لن  أنقل لك الصوره, ولكن أنا نزلت وما رأيت أحيانى من جديد, لن أنقل لك الصوره  وأرفض أن ينقلها لك أخرون تعال وأنظر بنفسك.
أشعر بك وأعرف كم هى  الأمور مختلطه عليك الان وتغلبك الحيره ولا تعرف لمن تسمع وماذا تفعل وما  هو الصواب ان تفعله, أتدخل الى مخدعك وتغلق بابك وتصلى وترفع يديك الى  السماء وتترجى الله أن يزيل الظلم, أم تفتح هذا الباب لأول مره وتخرج الى  الميادين والشوارع وتمد يدك نحو أخيك وترفع قلبك الى السماء وعينيك على  الحلم الذي بانت ملامحه واضحه وأصبحت قاب قوسين أو أدنى.
أنا وكثيرين مثلى أختاروا الثانيه.
لحظات  فاصله... لحظات تقرر فيها مصيرك, تصنع أختيارك, تعبر عن نفسك, تطلق روحك  حره فى فضاء متسع نقى, أليس هذا ما يطلق عليه... حريه. 
لن أملي عليك ما  تفعل ولكن أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك لا تنم الليله قبل أن تقرر ماذا تختار لأن  قرارك هذا سيبقى معك ومع أولادك لأمد طويل فلا تدع أحد أخر يصنعه لك.
قرر أنت اليوم ماذا ستفعل غدا.


من شبكة الرصد الاخباري
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

تم حجب الفيس بوك في مصر
عاجل

الحكومة تحجب الفيسبوك للمرة الثانية​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








*الأمن يحاصر نقابة الصحفيين أثناء تظاهر المئات من النشطاء والاعتداء على إحدى  الصحفيات بالضرب المبرح.*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة "رصد" تنتقل للخطة المجهزة في حالة  حجب "فيس بوك" .. يقوم بتحرير الصفحة الأن فريق من المصريين بالخارج .. جاري  التواصل مع مراسلينا داخل مصر لنقل الأحداث أول بأول ...*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




govany shenoda قال:


> تم حجب الفيس بوك في مصر
> عاجل
> 
> الحكومة تحجب الفيسبوك للمرة الثانية​



الفيس شغال ومفيهوش مشاكل عندي


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد

سحل المتظاهرين وإعتقال العشرات من المتظاهرين بشارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر​


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



AyAd_007 قال:


> الفيس شغال ومفيهوش مشاكل عندي



لا مش شغال يا عياد عندي 
فعلا اتحجب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




sparrow قال:


> لا مش شغال يا عياد عندي
> فعلا اتحجب



هو ابتدي فعلا يتقل 
وفاتحه بالعافيه


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




sparrow قال:


> لا مش شغال يا عياد عندي
> فعلا اتحجب


لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إشتباكات بين متظاهرين ورجال الشرطة في حي الأرعين في مدينة السويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                       جبهة شباب من أجل مصر || نؤكد اننا مستمرون فى التواصل مع الشعب المصرى حتى ولو صادروا جميع أجهزة الاتصالات فى مصر*


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ياعياد انا مش في مصر بس اصحابي قالولي انه اتحجب عندهم لو مش صح سوري​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عااجل | وكالة انباء فرنسة | إضرام النار في مركز إطفاء بالسويس*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*







*
**رحلة مصر للطيران رقم MS 299*

*توجهات الى الأقصر وهى تحمل 15 طردا من الذهب تمهيدا لسفرها الى بروكسل  غدا

المعلومات من مصادر داخل مصر للطيران*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عادل إمام: من حق الشباب التظاهر ولكن فى إطار سلمى*​ 
  الخميس، 27 يناير  2011 - 18:56​ 



الفنان عادل إمام


​ 
*كتبت علا الشافعى*​ 


*نفى الفنان عادل إمام فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" ما تم نشره على  بعض مواقع الإنترنت واليوتيوب بأنه ضد مظاهرات الشباب فى الشارع، مؤكداً  أنه حرص بنفسه على الاتصال بـ "اليوم السابع" لتوضيح موقفه، وأنه لم يقل  هذا الكلام.*

* وقال الفنان عادل إمام: إن هؤلاء الشباب من حقهم التظاهر والتعبير عن  أنفسهم والمطالبة بما يريدون، ولكن يجيب أن يكون ذلك فى إطار سلمى، لاسيما  أن حرية التعبير أمانة يجب أن نجيد استخدامها، لكى نستغل مناخ الحرية  لتنميته وتأكيده فى إطار عدم الخروج عن الشرعية.*

* وأضاف عادل إمام أن ما يحدث الآن من مظاهرات يجب أن يكون درساً عظيماً  للدولة والمتظاهرين إذا تعاملنا معه بشكل إيجابى، ولكن قد يتحول إلى نقمة  وفوضى إذا لم نحسن توجيهه وتوظيفه.*

* وفى إشارة إلى تغييب الشباب فى الدولة، أوضح النجم الكبير أنه يبدو أن  هؤلاء الشباب منسيون من الدولة، ويجب عليها أن تستمع إليهم وتحاورهم وهذا  أبسط حقوقهم.*

* وطالب إمام بتمثيل الشباب فى البرلمان والحياة السياسية، لافتا إلى أن ما  يحدث هو واحدة من النتائج الطبيعية لعدم وجود معارضة حقيقية فى مجلس الشعب،  وشدد الزعيم أن هؤلاء الشباب من حقهم التعبير عن أنفسهم، وأن يجدوا من  يستمع إليهم فى نفس الوقت.*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*السويس*​

​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الآن || مظاهرة أمام نقابة  الصحفيين*






​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
**السويس*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
شبكة رصد عاااااااااااااااااجل*

* السويس .. مدرعة أمنية تدهس عدد من المتضاهرين خلال مسيرة بشارع شميس بحى  الأربعين وأحد الشوارع التجارية وقام المتظاهرون بحرق المدرعة واحتجاز أحد  عساكر الأمن المركزى
*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*شبكة رصد عاجل*

*دعوات من نشطاء تنتشر على فيسبوك لغلق "التليفونات المحمولة" تماما  لساعتين بدءا من الساعة السابعة للرد على ما أسموه "تعاون" شبكات المحمول  مع النظام المصري وإسقاط تغطيتهم أمس لمدينة "السويس"*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*فيديو من السويس الآن*

[YOUTUBE]MAS-lMLl2bY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*عااجل || تم حجب فيس بوك في مصر ونهيب  بروادنا نشر هذا الرابط 
البرنامج مرفوع بالإعدادات 
بعد التدوين فقط فك  الضغط عن البرنامج في أي مكان بجهازك 
افتح من أيقونة البصلة 
اختر المكان  الذي تحب أن تدخل منه للشبكة ..
...واجهة البرنامج تدعم اللغة العربية 
**انشررررررررر  الرابط*


​*http://www.mediafire.com/?z2lsu346c6q00k6*​ 


*(( للامانه انا ما ضغطت على الرابط  انما نقلت الخبر ))*​


----------



## وسام شاه (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

يبدو ان فيه مواقع كتير محجوبة:
موقع جريدة المصري اليوم http://www.almasryalyoum.com
موقع جريدة الدستور http://dostor.org


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
وكالة أنباء تحركات الشارع المصرىرسالة من أبناء شمال سيناء أرجو نشرها لكل الناس:

الشهيد محمد عاطف ..شهيد الحرية في الشيخ زويد. برصاص خسيس لقناصة من فوق المباني

لن نترك دم شهداء يراق سدى . لن نعيش في مهانة ومذلة

*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* السلطه المصريه تصر على حجب مصر  عن العالم ..فصل خدمه البلاك بيرى من الشبكات الثلاث .. وحجب الفيس بوك والمواقع  الاخباريه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل: المتظاهرون في سيناء يواجهون  الأمن بالآر بي ج*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*سان فرانسيسكو تتضامن مع مصر*


[YOUTUBE]hLlE9FrzUGI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

علشان تفتح الفيس بوك اكتب فى مكان العنوان 69.63.189.34 
وعشان تويتر اكتب 128.242.240.52 
وعشان جوجل اكتب 72.14.204.99 
انشروها يا شباب عشان نعرف نتواصل ونعرف الأخبار​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


شباب  محافظة الوادي الجديد يرشقون أجهزة الأمن المصري بالبنزين و السولار وذلك  لترهيب الأمن من التعرض لهم وفي حالة التعرض يقوم الشباب بحرق أجهزة الأمن

​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
موقع الدستور الاصلي                        ‎5:32 أنباء  عن تلقي موظفي الشركة المصرية  للاتصالات تعليمات مشددة بعدم التغيب غدا  الجمعة عن العمل وإصلاح جميع  أعطال التليفون الأرضي حيث سيتم توقف العمل  بشبكات المحمول الثلاثة بدءا  من الثانية عشر ظهر الجمعة بشكل تام.

*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل - الأمن يرشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة  ويطاردههم والأهالي يردوا عليهم ، المظاهرة متجهة ل ش فيصل*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل مصدر بوزارة الاتصالات يؤكد حظر الفيس بوك نهائياً الآن​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاااجل|| تجمعت مظاهرة الهرم في شارع  ترسا الرئيسي مجدداً، العدد يتجاوز 1000، الهتاف انزل يا مصري*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | اهالى السلوم يعانون من اغلاق المنفذ الحدودى مع ليبيا منذ سنة وظروفهم الاقتصادية متردية وانفجروا اليوم *


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*سان فرانسيسكو .. تندد بما يحدث  للمصريين من انتهاكات أمنيه
*

 [YOUTUBE]IydNpIWhaLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*صور خطيره جدا من السويس ، وصلتنا من راصد  السويس*









































​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عااجل || مؤكد || الشرطة المصرية تتعمد  إطلاق الرصاص الحي على المواطنين في سيناء*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر كنسية رفضت ذكر اسمها، أن الكنيسة القبطية ونشطاء الأقباط ورجال الدين- بعد رؤيتهم للمشهد الحضاري الذي خرجت به المظاهرات التي قادها الشباب المصري، بعيدًا عن الأحزاب والجهات السياسية والأحزاب والجهات الدينية المختلفة، وعبَّروا بشكل حضاري عن مطالبهم واحتياجاتهم وهمومهم- تحث الأقباط على مشاركة إخوانهم المسلمين في المظاهرات القادمة بأسلوب حضاري بعيدًا عن العنف والسلب والنهب والفوضى. 

وأضاف المصدر أن الكنيسة لن تقف في طريق مشاركة الأقباط لإخوانهم المسلمين في المظاهرات القادمة، طالما أنهم لم يسيئوا للبلد، ويطالبون جميعًا بحقوق وطنية مشروعة بكل أدب واحترام*
منقول


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*إخلاء سبيل المعتقلين الـ70 بعد التحقيق معهم *​ 
  الخميس، 27 يناير  2011 - 20:10​ 



المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام


​ 
*كتب محمد عبد الرازق*​ 
*
*
 

*قرر المستشار عمرو فوزى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات وسط  القاهرة، بعد توجيهات النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود،  إخلاء سبيل 70 من المعتقلين اليوم فى مظاهرات الغضب التى خرجت للشوارع  والميادين العامة اليومين الماضيين.*

* ذكر عدد من المعتقلين الذين تم القبض عليهم أمام النيابة، أنهم فوجئوا  أثناء توجههم لقضاء مصالحهم وإنهاء أعمالهم، برجال الأمن يقومون باعتقالهم  من الشوارع ويحتجزونهم داخل سيارات بحجة مشاركتهم فى أعمال تخريبية، مضيفين  أنهم لم يشاركوا فى أى أعمال خاصة بالمظاهرات.  *
* بينما أكد باقى المعتقلين أنهم خرجوا فى المظاهرات بعد أن ساءت أوضاعهم  المادية وتحولوا إلى عاطلين بعد انعدام فرص العمل، بالإضافة إلى أن الحزب  الحاكم دائما ما ينادى بالديمقراطية إلا أنه لا يتبعها ويتبع سياسات مخالفة  لما ينادى به، فوجهت إليهم النيابة تهم محاولة قلب نظام الحكم والتسبب فى  إتلاف المال العام والتجمهر والاعتداء على رجال الشرطة.


من اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*





برنامج Tor Browser حيفتح الفيس بوك

 




​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عااجل || السلوم ||مؤكد || محاصرة قسم  الشرطة ، وتبادل اطلاق نار مع الشرطة ،وحرق اطارات ، يذكر أن السلوم تقع أقصى غرب  مصر على الحدود الليبية المصرية ، ونحن نهيب بوسائل الإعلام تسليط الضوء على هذه  البقعة من مصر حتى لا ينفرد الأمن بالسكان*​


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شبكة رصد تنتقل للخطة " الثالثة " بعد إغلاق الفيس بوك واحتمال حجبه لأيام ...
ترقبوا إطلاق " إذاعة شبكة رصد " على الإنترنت .. لنقل الأحداث بالصوت مباشرة على مدار الساعة ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصدعاجل || غير مؤكد| اهالى السلوم بمحافظة مطروح يهاجمون مقر امن الدولة وقسم الشرطة بمدينة السلوم الحدودية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اعتقال سيدة تدعى ايناس محمد الامين 23 عاماً موظفة بجامعة أسيوط تكتب لا لمبارك أمام ديوان المحافظة ..*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*صور ملتهبة من داخل السويس*
​​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الفيس بوك عندي مش محجوب و مافيش امتحانات فهبقي اغطي لما الاخوه الكرام يتعبوا

سلام الرب​*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عااجل ||الاسكندرية || مؤكد ||  مظاهرة حاشدة أمام محطة "الرمل" بالإسكندرية والأمن يعتدي على المتظاهرين بالقنابل  المسيلة للدموع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خرج العشرات من المتظاهرين من سكان منطقتى الهرم والطالبية فى تظاهرة بشارع التعمير المتفرع من شارع التلاتينى، مرددين هتافات "قوم يا مصرى مصر بتناديك"، داعيين المواطنين إلى الانضمام إليهم.

وبدأ بالفعل العديد من المواطنين الذين خرجوا إلى الشرفات فى الانضمام إليهم، وتوجه المتظاهرون، حتى كتابة هذه السطور، نحو العمرانية.*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


 من السويس​ 
























اصابة 61 شرطى وواحد فى حالة خطيرة جدا
و تبادل اطلاق نار بين المتظاهرين و الشرطة بالرصاص الحى 
الجزيرة

​


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | مؤكد

اتحاد الكرة يقرر تأجيل مباريات الأسبوع الـ16 للدوري لأجل غير مسمى*


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عاجل | رويترز

"أوباما" يتابع الأوضاع في مصر "عن كثب" كما صرح نائب مستشار الامن القومي الامريكي*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
 شبكة رصد                        عااجل ||الاسكندرية || مؤكد || مظاهرة حاشدة أمام  محطة "الرمل" بالإسكندرية والأمن يعتدي على المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة  للدموع.


*
*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       ‎8:26 مظاهرة تضم المئات تنطلق من شارع الثلاثيني بمنطقة الطالبية بحي الهرم. والأمن يحتشد لمواجهتها.
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل خاص منتدى الكنيسه
مظاهرات بمنطقة العمرانيه / شارع مستشفى الصدر


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قدمت صحيفة "الإندبندنت " البريطانية كاريكاتيرًا للتعليق على المظاهرات التي تشهدها مصر احتجاجًا على النظام المصري.
أشارت إلى قرب نهاية عصر الرئيس حسني مبارك وأن هذه الحقبة من تاريخ الشعب المصري التي استمرت لأكثر من 30 عاما أوشكت على الانتهاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الأهالي في شمال سيناء سيطروا على العديد من مواقع الحكومة وقد استولوا على العتاد بها ومن ضمن هذه المواقع موقع الشيخ زويد وهناك اطلاق نار في اكثر من مكان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المتظاهرون البدو في سيناء يطلقون قذيفة RBG على مقر قسم شرطة الشيخ زويد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصدعاجل | مؤكد: حرب شوارع في حواري منطقة بولاق أبو العلا.. والأهالي يهددون باستخدام المولوتوف*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد                       خاص لرصد | الحالية المصرية ببريطانيا : نستعد من لندن لإطلاق مظاهرة ضخمة امام السفارة المصرية وجاري توزيع منشور بذلك للجالية المصرية في لندن وضواحيها باسم جمعة الغضب*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | مؤكد

*

اشتباكات بين أكثر من مائتي من أهالي مرسى مطروح وقوات الشرطة بالقرب من منفذ السلوم بعد منعهم خلال اليومين الماضيين من ممارسة أعمالهم التجاري​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | مؤكد

 نقابة المحامين لاتزال مغلقة حتى الآن على المصابين وتواجد أمنى مكثف خارجها*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                      عاجل | اليوم السابع

"الإخوان" يشاركون فى مظاهرات الجمعة بدون شعارات دينية 

أكدت جماعة الإخوان مشاركتها فى مظاهرات غدا الجمعة ولكن بدون شعارات أو لافتات الجماعة، وأعلنت أن مشاركتها ضمن تحركات القوى الوطنية لن تكون تحركات منفردة ولن يكون لهم مساجد أو ميادين بعيده عما يتفق عليه المحتجون فى كل موقع.
...
أوضحت الجماعة أن مطالبها هى اعتذار الحزب الوطنى والنظام عن فترة الثلاثين عاما الماضية، وحل البرلمان والمجالس المحلية، وإنهاء حالة الطوارئ وتعديل دستورى مبدئى للثلاث مواد المتعلقة بالانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية.

ذكر د. محمد البلتاجى عضو المكتب السياسى بالجماعة وممثلها فى الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير أن الجماعة مشاركة بقوة فى كل المحافظات فى مظاهرات الجمعة، مؤكدا أن الأماكن والشعارات متروكة للقيادات المحلية فى مختلف المحافظات والقوى الوطنية فى الشارع بالاتفاق مع المتظاهرين، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يوجد فى مظاهرات الغد أى شعارات خاصة بأى فصيل أو لافتات لأى قوى بما فيها الإخوان.

وشدد البلتاجى على أن المطالب الأساسية لن يتم التنازل عنها إلا بالتغيير أو الرحيل، معتبرا أن أى حديث عن تعديل وزارى مهما كان حجمه – حسب قوله- لن يفى بمطالب المعارضة.

وفيما يتعلق بالدكتور محمد البرادعى مؤسس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، اعتبر البلتاجى أن عودة البرادعى لمصر فى هذا الوقت تعد مهمة جدا ليكون فى قلب الأحداث لكنه رفض الحديث عن ترتيبات المستقبل وموقع البرادعى منها ، قائلا" الوقت مبكر للحديث عن المستقبل ولا يوجد من يقود الآن فالكل مشارك فى حراك التغيير وهو مشهد منفصل تماما عن ترتيبات من يقود فى المستقبل".

من جانبه، أكد أبو العلا ماضى وكيل مؤسسى حزب الوسط – تحت التأسيس – أن البرادعى غائب من البداية وعودته الآن ليست لها أهمية كبيرة ولم يعد له دور، خاصة وأنه اختفى فى وقت الجد والنضال الحقيقى.

ذكر ماضى أن التأخير فى القرارات أو القرارات المحدودة أو الضعيفة من النظام تضر بل تصل إلى الكارثة فى التوقيت الحالى، معتبرا أن الرئيس مبارك شخصيا هو المعنى بأى قرارات قبل أن تفلت الأمور، مشيرا إلى أن المتظاهرين فى الشارع من أبناء الطبقة المتوسطة وطلاب الجامعات الخاصة، أو المدارس لم يصلوا بعد لحد التنظيم مما يعنى أن هناك خطر من امتداد هذه الاحتجاجات لمتضررى البطالة الحقيقيين.

وأوضح ماضى أن القوى الوطنية ليس لها علاقة بما تم مما يعده أفضل قائلا" من الشرف أن تكمل هذه القوى غير المنظمة للتحرك الأساسى بدون قيادات من القوى السياسية".*


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ووصف البرادعي، في مقال له الخميس، بمجلة «نيوزويك» الأمريكية، النظام المصري بـ«القرد الذي لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يتكلم » مؤكداً أن «النظام يتجاهل الشعب».

وأوضح البرادعي أن تجاهل النظام المصري للشباب هو ما أدى إلى فقدان هؤلاء الشباب للصبر، ودفع بهم إلى الشوارع للاحتجاج.

وأشار البرادعي الى أن وجوده خارج مصر كان هو السبيل الوحيد الذي يستطيع من خلاله الحديث إلى الشباب، مشيراً إلى أنه عندما يكون في مصر؛ يقوم النظام بقطع كل وسائل الإعلام المحلية عنه
وأرجع البرادعي سبب عودته إلى مصر، الخميس، والخروج إلى الشوارع لمشاركة الشباب في المظاهرات، إلى أنها الخيار الوحيد الذي تبقى أمامه، مؤكداً «حتى الآن لا يبدو أن النظام استوعب الرسالة».

وأضاف البرادعي: «كل يوم يصبح العمل أكثر صعوبة في ظل وجود النظام الحالى»، مضيفاً أنه «لم يعد أمام المصريين خياراً آخر»، مؤكداً أن «الوقت حان للتغيير، وهذا الخيار هو البداية الجديدة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | تقرير مجمع

اندلعت المظاهرات بمدينة السلوم، شارك فيها عدد كبير من أهالى السلوم ووقع خلالها بعض أعمال التخريب، حيث تم تحطيم أتوبيسات غرب الدلتا بموقف السلوم، كما حاصر الأهالى مقر جهاز أمن الدولة ومهاجمته بالأحجار وقسم الشرطة السلوم.

وقامت الشرطة بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء لتفريق المواطنين، وتجمهر حاليا عدد كبي...ر من أهالى المدينة الذين أشعلوا إطارات السيارات على الطريق الدولى المتجه لليبيا وإغلاقه تماما.

وأكد عدد من شهود العيان أن الأمر فى تصاعد والتوتر يسود المنطقة الحدودية، وأن هذه الاحتجاجات للأهالى سببها المعاناة الشديدة فى حياتهم الاقتصادية وتراجعها منذ إغلاق منفذ السلوم البرى منذ العام الماضى والذى يعتبر مصدر رزقهم الوحيد من خلال عملهم فى التجارة بين مصر وليبيا.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

























​


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المصري اليوم || ألفين وخمسمائة (2500) مواطن يتظاهرون بالهرم و«الإخوان» يطرقون أبواب المنازل لمطالبة الجماهير بالخروج
*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*








المئات يحاولون اقتحام مبنى الطب الشرعي في السويس لاسترداد جثمان غريب عبد العزيز الذي قتل امس الاربعاء

​


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بور سعيد || الآن | متظاهرون يهتفون قهر الامن علينا كتيير..،كنتوا فين وقت التفجير*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*موقع الدستور الاصلي                        9:30  الأمن يعتدي على المواطنين أمام الشهر  العقاري بجوار القضاء العالي في  شارع رمسيس بسبب وجود زوج وزوجة يتجاوز  عمرهما الستين عاما يهتفان ضد  النظام*


​


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*محللون | إستمرار أحداث "ثورة الغضب" لثلاثة أيام متصلة مؤشر لإصرار "الشعب" على "إسقاط" نظام مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الشباب الثائر فى السويس يجبر الامن على اخلاء سبيل المعتقلين *


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*أهالي المعتقلين يحاصرون قسم السويس ومجهولون يطلقون النار على الشرطة*


* السويس*
* علي زلط*
* أمل عباس*
* Thu, 27/01/2011 - 20:52*
* تصوير محمد عبد الغني*
* ارشيفي*
* استمرت المظاهرات بعنف في السويس، الخميس، حيث حاصر آلاف الشباب وأهالي   المعتقلين قسم السويس من جهتين في شارع الجيش ووسط حي الأربعين، وأحرقوا   العديد من الإطارات وأشعلوا النار في مركز بيع أجهزة الإطفاء ومعدات الأمن   الصناعي، التابع للحماية المدنية.*​* 
** وشاهد محررو «المصري اليوم» مسلحين مجهولين يطلقون النار على الشرطة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تراجع الأمن من وسط شارع الأربعين.*

* ولا تزال ألسنة النيران مشتعلة بقوة في 6 سيارات إطفاء موجودة في مطافي   الأربعين، ومن ناحية أخرى، يطالب الأهالي بإقالة محافظ السويس، اللواء سيف   الدين جلال، والإفراج عن المعتقلين، الذين كان من المفترض عرض 56 منهم على   النيابة، إلا أن محاصرة الأهالي لسيارات الترحيلات أمام قسم الأربعين  حالت  دون ذلك.*

* وفي تصريح لـ«المصري اليوم»، أكد مدير أمن السويس إصابة 80 مجندًا وضابطًا   من قوات الأمن وتوجههم إلى مستشفى السويس العام والصدر، فيما بلغت أعداد   الضحايا من المدنيين 113، توجه بعضهم إلى المستشفيات الخاصة لعلاجهم، كما   تراوحت الإصابات بين رش الخرطوش في أجزاء متفرقة من الجسم وجروح سطحية في   الرأس.*
[SIZE=×4]*



*[/SIZE]
​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
شبكة رصد                       عاجل | مؤكد
الشباب المسيحي سيشارك بقوة غدا في فعاليات ما يسمى بـ"جمعة الغضب" بعد ضغوط على الكنيسة*

​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*R.N.N | شبكة رصد                       عاجل | مصر | عودة خدمة ''بلاك بيري'' في مصر.. بعد تعطلها ساعتين

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قالت المصادر إن مطار القاهرة يشهد حركة نشاطا غير عادي في صالات السفر . وأن صالة كبار الزوار شهدت أمس أفواجا من رجال الأعمال وعائلات كبار المسؤولين . 

كما لم تهدأ حركة الطائرات الخاصة في الصالة الرابعة التي تطير منها الطيران الخاص . 

إمنعوهم ياناس .. إنهم يهربون بثروة المصريين .. فلوس ومجوهرات نهبوها من البلد .. 

لاتنسوا ماحدث في المطار القاهرة الجمعة الماضية ، عندما تم تهريب ٥٩ طردا من الذهب*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*موقع الدستور الاصلي                        أعلن النشطاء والسياسيون المصريون خريطة التظاهر  غدًا في "جمعة الغضب" في مساجد وكنائس القاهرة والجيزة وحلوان وأكتوبر.

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | الجزيرة

أنباء عن انقطاع المياه عن أغلب محافظات مصر غدا الجمعة*


*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | الدستور

 أنباء عن إيقاف خدمة الرسائل القصيرة 
"SMS"
 عن شبكات المحمول الثلاث بدءا من الآن*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | مؤكد

قوات الأمن تبدأ في محاصرة المساجد الكبرى بالإسكندرية بالعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزي والمدرعات استعدادا لمظاهرات الجمعة*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
موقع الدستور الاصلي                       تم ايقاف خدمه الرسائل القصيره بين شبكات المحمول في مصر
* *
شبكة رصد                       عاجل | الدستور

 أنباء عن إيقاف خدمة الرسائل القصيرة 
"SMS"
 عن شبكات المحمول الثلاث بدءا من الآن

*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       ‎10:06 مظاهرة بالآلاف في العمرانية.. والأمن يشتبك معهم بعنف*

​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*شبكة رصد                       عاجل | مؤكد

قوات الأمن تبدأ في محاصرة المساجد الكبرى بالإسكندرية بالعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزي والمدرعات استعدادا لمظاهرات الجمعة

*​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*تصوير أحمد المصري*
* قال الإعلامى عماد أديب إن عدداً من رجال الأعمال هرّبوا أموالهم خارج   البلاد، عقب المظاهرات التى اندلعت الثلاثاء الماضى. ووصف «الهاربين» بأنهم   «أكلوها والعة».*

* أضاف «أديب»، فى حواره لبرنامج «واحد من الناس»، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو   الليثى، وأذيع مساء  الخميس على شاشة «دريم»، أن التنمية الاقتصادية فى  مصر  قامت على يد 72% من القطاع الخاص، وأنه من المتوقع أن تكون هناك  انتهازية  كبيرة للحدث، على يد بعض الأشخاص. وقال إنه حال تطور الموقف أكثر  من ذلك،  سيخرج بعض أشخاص يعلنون أنهم كانوا يحاولون إنقاذ النظام، وأن  بعض رجال  الأعمال سيهربون إلى الخارج، وسيستقيل عدة مسؤولين من مناصبهم.  وتابع: «إن  المواطنين الذين قاموا بالمظاهرات لا يعبرون عن أى تيارات  حزبية أو  انتماءات سياسية». وقال: «مظاهرات 25 يناير كان لها مليون أب،  لكن لم يخرج  علينا أب منهم يعلن مسؤوليته عنها». وقال: «هؤلاء هم جيل  الانترنت، شباب لم  يعرفوا المظاهرات من قبل». وأكد أنه توقع حدوث مثل هذه  المظاهرات، مؤكداً  أن السبب فى ذلك هو نتائج الانتخابات الأخيرة، التى قال  إنها «سببت إحباطا  عاما لجميع قطاعات المجتمع».*

* واعتبر «أديب» أن الصمت الذى التزمته الحكومة تجاه المظاهرات هو إخفاق   للجهات التنفيذية، ويدل على أن هؤلاء المسؤولين لم يقوموا بدورهم. ووصف   الجهاز الأمنى فى مصر بـ«مظلوم» لأنه - على حد تعبيره - أنقذ مصر من مليون   كارثة، بسبب إخفاق الأداء السياسى والأداء الحزبى. وطالب «أديب» بإيجاد   مرجعية للتغيير والإصلاح، على أساس الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة.   وقال إن التغيير لا يعنى تغيير الحكومة فقط، وإنما أيضا القضاء على الفساد   وغلاء الأسعار وسوء الخدمات.*

* أضاف «أديب»: «الحكومة الحالية أدت جزءا مما عليها، إلا أنها أصبحت غير   صالحة للمرحلة المقبلة». وقال إنه من المتوقع حال تأزم الموقف وعدم سيطرة   الأمن، أن تلجأ الحكومة لفرض حظر التجوال.*

* وطالب الحكومة بالاستماع إلى شكاوى الناس. وقال: «هناك كثير من المسؤولين   لا يصلحون لإدارة الأمور، ونحن تعودنا أن يتحمل الرئيس كل أخطاء   المسؤولين». وقال: «إن المقال الذى كتبه أحمد عز، وقال فيه، حسب أرقامه   وإحصاءاته، إن الشعب تحسنت أوضاعه، مشكوك فى صحته، إذ لا تعكس الأرقام   أوضاع الطبقات الشعبية، 40% من المصريين يمثلون الطبقة الدنيا، وهنا نحتاج   إلى تمحيص ونظر لكيفية وصول عائد تحسن الاقتصاد على الجماهير». وتابع: «إن   البرلمان الحالى الذى يواجه 1400 قضية بطلان بأحكام مؤيدة وهو المجلس  الذى  سيرشح الرئيس، ومن ثم فإن شرعية النظام فى حد ذاتها، تكون فى موضع  خطر،  وبالتالى الطرف الأكثر تضررا هو الرئيس ونظام الحكم».*


*




*


 *عماد أديب: رجال أعمال مصريون هرّبوا أموالهم إلى الخارج بعد أحداث 25 يناير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل عاجل عاجل || مؤكد |  البيت الابيض يأمر النظام المصرى بالانصياع لطلبات المتظاهرين ... المصدر الجزيرة*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


مراسل اون تى فى لشمال سيناء 
من عشر دقائق تم احراق نقطة كمين ابو طويلة على يد الاهالى

​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



*موقع الدستور الاصلي                       ‎10:24 حشود أمنية ضخمة تصحبها مدرعة فى ميدان طلعت حرب الآن تحسبا لمظاهرة قادمة

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طالب حافظ أبو سعدة، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، النائب العام بالتحقيق الفورى فى حالات الوفاة الأربع التى شهدتها مدنية السويس، وإحالة المتسببين فيها للمحاكمة، والتحقيق كذلك فى وقائع الاعتداء على المتظاهرين، مشدداً على ضرورة إصدار وزارة الداخلية تعليمات واضحة ومشددة لقوات الأمن بعدم استخدام القوة المفرطة فى فض المظاهرات، إعمالاً بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 139 لسنة 1955 والخاص بتقرير الأحكام الخاصة بالاجتماعات العامة والمظاهرات فى الطرق العمومية فى مادته الثانية الخاصة بإجراءات فض التجمهر أو التظاهر، والتزاماً ما جاءت به المواد 9،12 ،13 و14 من المبادئ الأساسية حول استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من جانب الموظفين المكلفين بتنفيذ القانون، والتى اعتمدها.

وكانت المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الانسان قد أعربت عن قلقها البالغ إزاء استخدام القوة المفرطة من قبل قوات الأمن ضد متظاهرى السويس اليوم، الخميس، 27/1/2011، مطالبة النائب العام بالتحقيق الفورى فى ذلك.

وقد أفاد محامو المنظمة المصرية بأن قوات الأمن قامت لليوم الثالث على التوالى بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وطلقات الرصاص المطاطى ضد متظاهرى مدينة السويس، مما أسفر عن إصابة ما يقرب من 30 متظاهراً، ومازال هناك حوالى 200 متظاهر معتقل منذ أمس الأول الثلاثاء. *


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
موقع الدستور الاصلي                        نرجوا من جميع  الاعضاء الحذر من بعض المواقع التي  يتم يتبادلها علي الفيسبوك من اجل فك  البروكسي و ننصح باستخدام البرنامج  التالي امن تماما *





Hotspot Shield
www.hotspotshield.com
Works  on wireless and wired  connections alike.  Provides Unlimited Bandwidth.      Works on the PC and  the MAC, including new operating systems (Windows 7  and Snow Leopard


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*
فيديو .. تقارير ولقاءات برامج التوك شو حول فعاليات يوم الغضب الثالث *


[YOUTUBE]hd3mF2M29ZY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Vv19xSEp8LU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Q38LeKfOKtE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تجمهر مئات المتظاهرين أمام مبنى محافظة الجيزة، مطالبين بإسقاط النظام، بعدما استطاعوا اختراق الحاجز الأمنى بشارع ترعة الزمر المؤدى إلى شارع الهرم.

وأصيب شارع الهرم بشلل تام فى الاتجاهين جراء المظاهرة، كما أغلق الأمن أبواب المحافظة بمجرد وصول المتظاهرين إليها ومحاصرتها .*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
من موقع كلنا خالد سعيد

موقع الأقباط متحدون: الكنيسة المصرية تدعو المسيحيين لحضور المظاهرات السلمية مع إخوتهم المسلمين 

*


----------



## zezza (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شبكة رصد                       عاجل | الجزيرة
> 
> أنباء عن انقطاع المياه عن أغلب محافظات مصر غدا الجمعة*
> 
> ...



فعلا الموبايل مش بيبعت رسايل 
كدة اوووووووووووووووووووووووفر اوى


----------



## elamer1000 (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




آسيا قال:


> *
> موقع الدستور الاصلي                        نرجوا من جميع  الاعضاء الحذر من بعض المواقع التي  يتم يتبادلها علي الفيسبوك من اجل فك  البروكسي و ننصح باستخدام البرنامج  التالي امن تماما *
> 
> 
> ...




الفيس بوك مقفول عندى

والبرنامج متصل بالمصادفة ومش راضى يفتح

+++


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*
شبكة رصد                        الآن  يمكنكم متابعة " إذاعة " شبكة رصد " ..  إنشروا الإذاعة في كل مكان ...  نريد أن يسمعنا كل مصري حر ..  يرجى عمل "  تتبع " - "Followers " للإذاعة  للحفاظ عليها في حالة تغيير الروابط ..
رابط الإذاعة : http://j-tv.me/hoAQQG*





​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الأمن يغلق ميدان الجيزة بشكل شبه تام تحسبا لمشاركة البرادعي في صلاة الجمعة بمسجد الاستقامة بالميدان.والقبض على العشرات بشكل عشوائي وتعليمات للمحال التجارية بالإغلاق طول يوم الجمعة


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



elamer1000 قال:


> الفيس بوك مقفول عندى
> 
> والبرنامج متصل بالمصادفة ومش راضى يفتح
> 
> +++



https://tor-proxy.net/
هذا الموقع دايما بستخدمه وبيفك حظر جميع المواقع المحجوبه
جربوة يمكن يفيد مع الفيس بوك
بتذهب يمين الصفحه في الاسفل وتكتب اسم الموقع ثم go
الله يوفق شباب مصر


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



*اتحاد العمال» يطالب رؤساء النقابات بالتأهب لإجهاض أى مظاهرات عمالية*


*

*
 
*كتب محـمد عـزوز ٢٧/ ١/ ٢٠١١مجاور*

*طالب حسين مجاور، رئيس الاتحاد العام لنقابات عمال مصر، رؤساء النقابات العمالية بالتأهب والتدخل الفورى لإجهاض أى مظاهرات عمالية فى الوقت الراهن، ومواجهة أى مشاكل يعانى منها العمال فى مختلف مواقع العمل ووضع الحلول العاجلة لها. وأصدر اتحاد العمال بيانا، أمس، يهنئ فيه وزارة الداخلية بعيد الشرطة باسم عمال مصر.*
*قال أحد رؤساء النقابات العمالية – طلب عدم ذكر اسمه - إن مجاور  أرسل إشارات عاجلة إلى النقابات، طالب فيها رؤساء النقابات بمتابعة أوضاع  العمال ساعة بساعة، وإخطار الاتحاد بأى تطور أو حدث يقع داخل أى منشأة  عمالية
*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



*موقع الدستور الاصلي                        ‎10:43 يحدث  الأن : مصادمات عنيفه بين الأمن و  المتظاهرين من اهالى العمرانية و شهود  عيان يؤكدون على خروج عربات إسعاف  بأعداد كبيرة من العمرانية

*


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://www.fb.proxymice.com/ 


لتشغيل الفيس مجرب


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*                تصريحات محمود سعد لبرنامج بلدنا بالمصري   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZYKpxO20U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* شبكة رصد* مؤكد | المتظاهرون يحرقون مبنى المجلس المحلى بالسويس


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* عاجل | مؤكد

قوات الأمن أمام نقطة شرطة الطلبية تطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الأهالي لتفريقهم


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



*صد                       الجزيرة || شركات اتصالات في مصر تمنع وصول الرسائل إلى قناة الجزيرة مباشر*


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* الجزيرة|| وزارة الأوقافالمصرية تحذر من "جمعة الغضب" : حذرت وزارة الأوقاف المصرية من استخدام صلاة يوم غد الجمعة في التظاهرات


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* أسفر الاجتماع الذي دعى إليه خالد الصاوي للتضامن مع المتظاهرين في الانتفاضة التي تشهدها مصر حاليا عن إعلان العشرات من الفنانيين عن مشاركتهم في مظاهرات يوم جمعة الغضب ومن الفنانيين الذين وقعوا على البيان الذي أعلنوا فيه مشاركتهم بالمظاهرات هم: منى زكي وخالد يوسف ونهى العمروسي وخالد الصاوي وأحمد رشوان ومحمد أبو سيف وفتحي ...عبد الوهاب وصفاء الطوخي وأحمد فؤاد سليم ووائل حمدي وبلال فضل وعماد البهات ومحمد فريد ونادين شمس ومريم ناعوم وأحمد عيد، فيما أكد المخرج السينمائي شريف عرفه مشاركته في المظاهرة وكذا الفنان عمرو واكد رغم عدم حضورهم الاجتماع.


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



*شبكة رصد                       مؤكد | المتظاهرون حرقون مبنى المجلس المحلى بالسويس.

*​


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد *ممثلو القوى الوطنية يتفقون على توحيد الشعارات غدا وعدم رفع لافتات فئوية.


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


*عاجل:5 آلاف متظاهر يتجهون من العمرانيه للتحرير

  نظم آلاف  المصريين مساء اليوم الخميس تظاهرة ضخمة بدأت من منطقة   العمرانية بحي الهرم  وتتجه إلى ميدان التحرير بوسط العاصمة المصرية   القاهرة. وقال شهود عيان  "لبوابة الوفد الإلكترونية" إن أكثر من خمسة آلاف   شخص يتجهون في مظاهرة  كبيرة لميدان التحرير وسط العاصمة للمبيت استعدادا   لجمعة الغضب التي دعت  لها مختلف القوى السياسية ضمن انتفاضة الغضب التي   بدأت الثلاثاء الماضي  للاحتجاج على الظروف الراهنة التي يعيشها المصريون.

 ومنذ  الثلاثاء الماضي اندلعت في مصر مظاهرات عارمة شملت مختلف المحافظات    المصرية، احتجاجا على الأوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية التي    يعيشها الشعب منذ تولي الرئيس حسني مبارك سدة الحكم قبل 30 عاما

الوفد

*


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* محللون | المصريون وضعوا نصب أعينهم "خلع" الرئيس مبارك ولن يلزموا البيوت حتى يحدث معه مثل ما حدث للرئيس التونسي المخلوع زين العابدين بن على


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بما ان المصريين ميقدروش يدخلوا فيسبوك فانا ححاول اجيبلكم الاخبار من الفيسبوك بقدر تواجدي


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* مؤكد | الشيخ زويد | اطلاق نار كثيف من الاهالى و اصابه 2 ظباط و 5 عساكر


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


اذاعة الثورة

http://ar.justin.tv/mslaf?utm_campai...l#/w/804000112

​


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

حرق قسم شرطة ومظاهرات في السويس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gua6VEP3jaE&feature=feedu


----------



## نصر 29 (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

النظام ظهر بعدم حنكه سياسيه فى مواجهة المشكله 

كان لازم يدعوا المجالس التشريعيه للانعقاد انهرده كمناوره عشان يكسر حدة اللى هايحصل بكره بعد الصلاه 

واضح ان الجمود فى التفكير مخليهم مش شايفيين غير الحل الامنى


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* عماد أديب | رجال أعمال النظام "أكلوها والعة"

قال الإعلامى عماد أديب إن عدداً من رجال الأعمال هرّبوا أموالهم خارج البلاد، عقب المظاهرات التى اندلعت الثلاثاء الماضى. ووصف «الهاربين» بأنهم «أكلوها والعة».
أضاف «أديب»، فى حواره لبرنامج «واحد من الناس»، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو الليثى، وأذيع مساء الخميس على شاشة «دريم»، أن ال...تنمية الاقتصادية فى مصر قامت على يد 72% من القطاع الخاص، وأنه من المتوقع أن تكون هناك انتهازية كبيرة للحدث، على يد بعض الأشخاص. وقال إنه حال تطور الموقف أكثر من ذلك، سيخرج بعض أشخاص يعلنون أنهم كانوا يحاولون إنقاذ النظام، وأن بعض رجال الأعمال سيهربون إلى الخارج، وسيستقيل عدة مسؤولين من مناصبهم. وتابع: «إن المواطنين الذين قاموا بالمظاهرات لا يعبرون عن أى تيارات حزبية أو انتماءات سياسية». وقال: «مظاهرات 25 يناير كان لها مليون أب، لكن لم يخرج علينا أب منهم يعلن مسؤوليته عنها». وقال: «هؤلاء هم جيل الانترنت، شباب لم يعرفوا المظاهرات من قبل». وأكد أنه توقع حدوث مثل هذه المظاهرات، مؤكداً أن السبب فى ذلك هو نتائج الانتخابات الأخيرة، التى قال إنها «سببت إحباطا عاما لجميع قطاعات المجتمع».
واعتبر «أديب» أن الصمت الذى التزمته الحكومة تجاه المظاهرات هو إخفاق للجهات التنفيذية، ويدل على أن هؤلاء المسؤولين لم يقوموا بدورهم. ووصف الجهاز الأمنى فى مصر بـ«مظلوم» لأنه - على حد تعبيره - أنقذ مصر من مليون كارثة، بسبب إخفاق الأداء السياسى والأداء الحزبى. وطالب «أديب» بإيجاد مرجعية للتغيير والإصلاح، على أساس الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة. وقال إن التغيير لا يعنى تغيير الحكومة فقط، وإنما أيضا القضاء على الفساد وغلاء الأسعار وسوء الخدمات.
أضاف «أديب»: «الحكومة الحالية أدت جزءا مما عليها، إلا أنها أصبحت غير صالحة للمرحلة المقبلة». وقال إنه من المتوقع حال تأزم الموقف وعدم سيطرة الأمن، أن تلجأ الحكومة لفرض حظر التجوال.
وطالب الحكومة بالاستماع إلى شكاوى الناس. وقال: «هناك كثير من المسؤولين لا يصلحون لإدارة الأمور، ونحن تعودنا أن يتحمل الرئيس كل أخطاء المسؤولين». وقال: «إن المقال الذى كتبه أحمد عز، وقال فيه، حسب أرقامه وإحصاءاته، إن الشعب تحسنت أوضاعه، مشكوك فى صحته، إذ لا تعكس الأرقام أوضاع الطبقات الشعبية، 40% من المصريين يمثلون الطبقة الدنيا، وهنا نحتاج إلى تمحيص ونظر لكيفية وصول عائد تحسن الاقتصاد على الجماهير». وتابع: «إن البرلمان الحالى الذى يواجه 1400 قضية بطلان بأحكام مؤيدة وهو المجلس الذى سيرشح الرئيس، ومن ثم فإن شرعية النظام فى حد ذاتها، تكون فى موضع خطر، وبالتالى الطرف الأكثر تضررا هو الرئيس ونظام الحكم».


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


عماد الدين أديب 

الآن على دريم 2  برنامج واحد من الناس


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

اليوم السابع | سرور : تونس هى اللى هتقلد مصر ، ولا يمكن سحب الثقة من حكومة لديها أغلبية برلمانية .


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




نصر 29 قال:


> النظام ظهر بعدم حنكه سياسيه فى مواجهة المشكله
> 
> كان لازم يدعوا المجالس التشريعيه للانعقاد انهرده كمناوره عشان يكسر حدة اللى هايحصل بكره بعد الصلاه
> 
> واضح ان الجمود فى التفكير مخليهم مش شايفيين غير الحل الامنى





 ازاي حضرتك بتقول كده
ما بابا مبارك امبارح عمل اتصالات كتير علشان يناقش مشاكل الوطن العربي
الله الراجل يقطع نفسه
لما يحل مشاكل بره يبقي يفكر يبص جوه
كتر خيره​


----------



## نصر 29 (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



antonius قال:


> اليوم السابع | سرور : تونس هى اللى هتقلد مصر ، ولا يمكن سحب الثقة من حكومة لديها أغلبية برلمانية .



يا راجل يا طيب روح ادعوا المجلس للانعقاد بلا كلام فاضى 

حزب يجتمع للمناقشه ومجلس الشعب نايم فى العسل  كيكى كيكى 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## نصر 29 (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



marmora jesus قال:


> ازاي حضرتك بتقول كده
> ما بابا مبارك امبارح عمل اتصالات كتير علشان يناقش مشاكل الوطن العربي
> الله الراجل يقطع نفسه
> لما يحل مشاكل بره يبقي يفكر يبص جوه
> كتر خيره​



اصله خايف يظهر فى الصوره او ياخد خطوه عشان الناس متفكرش انه اتلوى دراعه فيزودوا المظاهرات والمطالب 

بس فى حلول للخروج من الحرج بس جمود فكرى بعيد عنك


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

قصيدة لتميم البرغوثي امير الشعراء على الجزيرة عن ثورة مصر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yanlbg__56Q


----------



## عمادفايز (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*يقوم الان فى السويس ( حى الاربعين ) بعض المتظاهرين باستخدام الاعيرة النارية وانابيب البوتاجاز فى مواجهة الامن وقد احتلوا مبنى مجاور لمبنى الاطفاء المحترق وقد احترق بالفعل احد المحلات بسبب انبوبة بوتاجاز
المصدر اتصال تليفونى باحد الاصدقاء هناك​*


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

فيديو من قلب ثورة الغضب في السويس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjmcdFhobD4


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* الأوقاف | غدا لا حظر لخطب الجمعة .. ولا غلق للمساجد


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* الإعلامي المحترم محمود سعد

شباب مصر رجالة وجيلهم أفضل من جيلنا والكل يريد عيش، حرية، عدالة إجتماعية


----------



## antonius (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد* اشتباكات عنيفه وتراشق بالحجاره بين مواطنين والامن في الطالبيه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شبكة رصد التواجد الأمني المكثف بالسويس والمظاهرات التي تواجهه ..

السويس | مساء الخميس 27/1 | شبكة رصد

[YOUTUBE]CvUybJTYjq8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## آسيا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



antonius قال:


> *شبكة رصد*الإعلامي المحترم محمود سعد
> 
> شباب مصر رجالة وجيلهم أفضل من جيلنا والكل يريد عيش، حرية، عدالة إجتماعية



[SIZE=×4]تصريحات نارية للمحترم   مش عارفة اضع الفيديو
[/SIZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZYKpxO20U&feature=player_embedded



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZYKpxO20U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الفيديو...​*
[YOUTUBE]HaZYKpxO20U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد إعتقالات واسعة في صفوف الإخوان المسلمين لم تشهدها الجماعة منذ تأسيسها على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربية ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد مؤكد | السلطات المصرية تقطع خدمة الإنترنت عن القطر المصري بالكامل للتعتيم على ما سيحدث غدا في جمعة الغضب .

مافيش نت بكره عندكم يا اهالي مصر للاسف.... اما نشوف الخبر صح ولالا؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

السلطات المصرية تقطع خدمة الإنترنت عن القطر المصري بالكامل للتعتيم على ما سيحدث غدا في جمعة الغضب .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*






*R.N.N | شبكة رصد إعلان هام | شبكة رصد تنتقل للخطة " الرابعة " لتغطية أحداث ثورة الغضب .. جاري التجهيز ... بصدق " 
نسألكم الدعاء من صميم قلوبكم "
​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عجبني اوي التعليق دا:

Waleed Hamouda نشكر السلطات المصريه لقطع خدمة النت في مختلف أنحاء مصر مساهمه من الحكومة في دفع الشباب للخروج في المظاهرات بدل من الجلوس على الفايس بوك...مبارك.... إنتهى الدرس يا غبي


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

[YOUTUBE] 
Pp8IrdX80Ok
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

هي مش راضيه تنزل 
بس افتكرت الحته ديه جدا​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp8IrdX80Ok​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الفيديو يا قمر...

[YOUTUBE]Pp8IrdX80Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ميرسي حبيبتي


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عماد أديب | رجال أعمال النظام "أكلوها والعة"

قال الإعلامى عماد أديب إن عدداً من رجال الأعمال هرّبوا أموالهم خارج البلاد، عقب المظاهرات التى اندلعت الثلاثاء الماضى. ووصف «الهاربين» بأنهم «أكلوها والعة».
أضاف «أديب»، فى حواره لبرنامج «واحد من الناس»، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو الليثى، وأذيع مساء الخميس على شاشة «دريم»، أن التنمية الاقتصادية... فى مصر قامت على يد 72% من القطاع الخاص، وأنه من المتوقع أن تكون هناك انتهازية كبيرة للحدث، على يد بعض الأشخاص. وقال إنه حال تطور الموقف أكثر من ذلك، سيخرج بعض أشخاص يعلنون أنهم كانوا يحاولون إنقاذ النظام، وأن بعض رجال الأعمال سيهربون إلى الخارج، وسيستقيل عدة مسؤولين من مناصبهم. وتابع: «إن المواطنين الذين قاموا بالمظاهرات لا يعبرون عن أى تيارات حزبية أو انتماءات سياسية». وقال: «مظاهرات 25 يناير كان لها مليون أب، لكن لم يخرج علينا أب منهم يعلن مسؤوليته عنها». وقال: «هؤلاء هم جيل الانترنت، شباب لم يعرفوا المظاهرات من قبل». وأكد أنه توقع حدوث مثل هذه المظاهرات، مؤكداً أن السبب فى ذلك هو نتائج الانتخابات الأخيرة، التى قال إنها «سببت إحباطا عاما لجميع قطاعات المجتمع».
واعتبر «أديب» أن الصمت الذى التزمته الحكومة تجاه المظاهرات هو إخفاق للجهات التنفيذية، ويدل على أن هؤلاء المسؤولين لم يقوموا بدورهم. ووصف الجهاز الأمنى فى مصر بـ«مظلوم» لأنه - على حد تعبيره - أنقذ مصر من مليون كارثة، بسبب إخفاق الأداء السياسى والأداء الحزبى. وطالب «أديب» بإيجاد مرجعية للتغيير والإصلاح، على أساس الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة. وقال إن التغيير لا يعنى تغيير الحكومة فقط، وإنما أيضا القضاء على الفساد وغلاء الأسعار وسوء الخدمات.
أضاف «أديب»: «الحكومة الحالية أدت جزءا مما عليها، إلا أنها أصبحت غير صالحة للمرحلة المقبلة». وقال إنه من المتوقع حال تأزم الموقف وعدم سيطرة الأمن، أن تلجأ الحكومة لفرض حظر التجوال.
وطالب الحكومة بالاستماع إلى شكاوى الناس. وقال: «هناك كثير من المسؤولين لا يصلحون لإدارة الأمور، ونحن تعودنا أن يتحمل الرئيس كل أخطاء المسؤولين». وقال: «إن المقال الذى كتبه أحمد عز، وقال فيه، حسب أرقامه وإحصاءاته، إن الشعب تحسنت أوضاعه، مشكوك فى صحته، إذ لا تعكس الأرقام أوضاع الطبقات الشعبية، 40% من المصريين يمثلون الطبقة الدنيا، وهنا نحتاج إلى تمحيص ونظر لكيفية وصول عائد تحسن الاقتصاد على الجماهير». وتابع: «إن البرلمان الحالى الذى يواجه 1400 قضية بطلان بأحكام مؤيدة وهو المجلس الذى سيرشح الرئيس، ومن ثم فإن شرعية النظام فى حد ذاتها، تكون فى موضع خطر، وبالتالى الطرف الأكثر تضررا هو الرئيس ونظام الحكم».​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اي خدعه يا قمر العفو ايدك علي التقييم بقي...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/world-22186928/raw-video-man-shot-in-egypt-protest-23989403.html

موقع ياهو كندا...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*هل يوجد نت في مصر الان

حد يرد عليا؟؟؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تروووووووث شوفي دي :fun_lol:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

لا في مصر قطعو النت كله​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اي خدعه يا قمر العفو ايدك علي التقييم بقي...​*


 من عيني ومن غير خدمه


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مراسل CNN:شاهدت جمال مبارك في مقر الوطني ومسئول حزبي أخبرني:الوضع خطير*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد انا مش عاوز مصري بالخارج يقعد يتفرج ع الفيس ويقعد قلقان على اهله وخلاص ،، خليك إيجابي ومصري جدع واعمل حاجة ليهم ، ماتخفش من انظمة البلد اللى انت فيها ، عاوز وسائل الإعلام كلها تعرف ان مصر حتتعرض لمجزرة بكرة ، أي حد يعرف يتواصل مع قنوات يتواصل ، اي حد عنده وسيلة لنشر الموضوع ينشرها ماتقولش مفيش ، اللى عنده وسيلة يكتبها ...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد في حد هنا صحفي مصري بالخارج أو يعمل في أي مؤسسة إعلامية أو منظمة حقوقية ؟
أرجوكم أرجوكم اللى مش صحفي مايردش ... ومحدش يرد يقولنا لأ ... الصحفيين بس هما اللى يردوا . من فضلكم​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: عصام العريان المتحدث باسم جماعه الاخوان المسلمين​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: عصام العريان المتحدث باسم جماعه الاخوان المسلمين


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ذكر موقع "تيك ديبكا" المقرب من الدوائر الأمنية الإسرائيلية، ان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، اوفد وزير الدفاع محمد طنطاوي الى واشنطنن طلبا للمساعدة وتنسيق المواقف حيال السبل الكفيلة باحتواء أحداث الفوضى التي تشهدا مصر.

ونقل الموقع عن مصادره في و......اشنطن قولها، إن طنطاوي اجتمع سرا مع جهات في القيادة السياسية والعسكرية والاستخبارات الامريكية، اضافة لاجتماعه مع الرئيس باراك اوباما.

واضافت المصادر، ان طنطاوي حذّر الامريكيين من انهم إذا واصلوا الضغط على نظام الرئيس مبارك، والطلب إليه السماح باستمرار المظاهرات بدل استخدام القبضة الحديدية ضدهم، فإن النظام المصري سينهار. كما حذّر طنطاوي الامريكيين، من انه اذا سقط النظام المصري فان الاخوان المسلمين سيتولون السلطة.

وقالت المصادر، إن طنطاوي طلب من ادارة اوباما تزويد مصر بتجهيزات عاجلة متطورة من خلال جسر جوي، للمساعدة في تفريق المظاهرات. واضافت المصادر ان الرد الامريكي على هذه المطالب غير واضح حتى الآن.

واشارت المصادر الى انه في حال كشف نبأ زيارة طنطاوي للعاصمة الامريكية، من شأنه ان يصب الزيت على النار، ويؤجج المظاهرات التي تشهدها القاهرة بحيث تمتد الى مدن اخرى.

في هذه الاثناء، حذّرت وزارة الخارجية الاسرائيلية، الإسرائيليين من مغبة السفر إلى مصر, في ضوء أعمال العنف والمظاهرات الشعبية التي تشهدها القاهرة وعدد من المدن المصرية.

وقالت الاذاعة الاسرائيلية، إن الخارجية الاسرائيلية اصدرت بيانا نصحت فيه الإسرائيليين المقيمين في مصر بضرورة الانتباه وإطلاع السفارة الإسرائيلية على أوضاعهم أول بأول، وتطبيق التوجيهات التي تُعطى لهم، والابتعاد عن أماكن المظاهرات. كما نصحت الخارجية جميع الإسرائيليين بمغادرة مصر، وحمّلت من يبقى المسؤولية عن سلامته الشخصية.

وكان رئيس هيئة الاستخبارات في الجيش الإسرائيلي سابقا، الجنرال احتياط اهارون زئيفي فركش، اكد أن قوات الأمن المصرية تستطيع السيطرة على الموقف، مضيفا ان الأمر منوط بسرعة تقليص بؤر التوتر. وأشار، إلى أن المواجهات لا تقودها أي جهة دينية معينة أو شخص واحد بل مردها معاناة الشعب.

من جهته، رأى البروفيسور الإسرائيلي يوآم إيتال، رئيس مركز هيرتسوغ لدراسات الشرق الأوسط في جامعة بن غوريون، إن ما يحدث في مصر، زعزع كرسي النظام الحاكم. لكن هذا لا يعني من وجهة نظر ايتال، أن كرسي حسني مبارك سينهار قريبا، لأن مبارك يسيطر بشكل كامل على الجيش وقوات الأمن وهم موالون لنظامه، بخلاف ما حدث في تونس.

واضاف ايتال: مع ذلك لا يمكن القول إن النظام المصري الحالي سيستمر إلى الأبد. وما شهدته مصر يوم أمس هو نتيجة عمل عدة جهات، وهذا العمل بدأ منذ سنوات ولم ينته حتى أنه يمكن القول بأن البداية الحقيقية كانت بالأمس وأحدثت هزة في كرسي النظام.

وتوقع ايتال، أن يستخدم النظام المصري في المرحلة المقبلة سياسة العصا والجزرة بحيث يسعى لتحسين الأوضاع المعيشية. لكن لا يبدو أن الأمور ستهدأ، خاصة وأن الجميع بدؤوا يتحدثون عن الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية التي ستجري الصيف المقبل. والمعارضة تقول ان مبارك ليس رئيسا شرعيا. لكن احتمال حدوث انقلاب عسكري على نظام حسني مبارك، يبدو غير واقعي وبعيد جدا.

الاذاعة الاسرائيلية- القناة العاشرة... ترجمة: غسان محمد
(خبر مترجم من القناه العاشره الاسرائليه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*وقالت المصادر، إن طنطاوي طلب من ادارة اوباما تزويد مصر بتجهيزات عاجلة متطورة من خلال جسر جوي، للمساعدة في تفريق المظاهرات. واضافت المصادر ان الرد الامريكي على هذه المطالب غير واضح حتى الآن.

ايه يعني هيجيب طيارات اف 16 تقصفنا و لا قنابل يعني ايه تجهيزات متطوره

انها حرب بين مبارك و جيشه و بين الشعب المصري...*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد مراسل رصد | حملة إعتقالات لعشرات من النشطاء السياسين في مصر .. وسنوافيكم بأبرز الاسماء بعد قليل ..​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: عصام العريان المتحدث باسم جماعه الاخوان المسلمين​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: محمد مرسي عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعه الاخوان المسلمين​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: محمد مرسي عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعه الاخوان المسلمين​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بعض المعلقين في شبكة رصد بيقول انه في خوف من احتلال لمصر في ظل ظروفها الحالية !
​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: محمد إبراهيم عضو المكتب الإداري لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالأسكندرية


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

كلها تفاصيل المعلم الاكبر سيجعل من الشعب وقود لاجل مصالحه

واللبيب من الاشارة يفهم..


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*للأخوة المصريين اللي هنا في المنتدى وللإتصال مع اهاليهم في مصر 
نقلا عن احد المعلقين 



استخدموا برنامج fring

ده ما يحتاج لشبكة انترنت ا واو شبكة هاتف محمول
...
ده فقط من خلال الاقمار الاصطناعية

واشرط فقط انو الجهاز يكون من الجيل الثالث والطرف المستقبل كذلك الامر

...الإتصال من هاتفك الحوال و بإستخدام wi fi او GPRS

بإستخدام برنامج fring وهو برنامج محانى

و الذي يمكنك من عمل محادثة نصيه محادثة صوتية أيضاً باستخدام شبكة GPRS

مع اي شخص في المسنجر MSN

اي شخص في skype

اي شخص في Yahoo

و غيرة من برامج المحادثة المعروفة

أنقر للتوسيع...




​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طب يا جماعه انا فصلت خاااااااااااالص و سقطت

ممكن يا روزيتا تسدي مكاني

الجود من الموجود

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

حتى الآن | مؤكد | إعتقال كل من محي حامد ... سعد الحسيني ... حمدي حسن ... محمد الفالجوجي ... محمد إبراهيم ... محمد مرسي ... عصام العريان .. المنتمين إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب يا جماعه انا فصلت خاااااااااااالص و سقطت
> 
> ممكن يا روزيتا تسدي مكاني
> 
> ...



*ما هو ما في اخبار يا حبيبتي 
لانه الانترنت مقطوع في مصر 
الجروب عم يتحاور كيف بدهم ينقلوا الفيديوهات و الاخبار على الفيس و لسه مش واصلين لطريقة مناسبة !

ربنا يكون معاهم و يرتب ليهم الصالح دائما ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

خاص | مؤكد | غدا وقفتان احتجاجيتان واحدة فى انقرة وواحدة فى اسطانبول تأييدا للشعب المصرى وقفة استانبول تكون بجانب مسجد الفاتح وفى انقرة أمام السفارة المصرية .​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




govany shenoda قال:


> ذكر موقع "تيك ديبكا" المقرب من الدوائر الأمنية الإسرائيلية، ان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، اوفد وزير الدفاع محمد طنطاوي الى واشنطنن طلبا للمساعدة وتنسيق المواقف حيال السبل الكفيلة باحتواء أحداث الفوضى التي تشهدا مصر.
> 
> ونقل الموقع عن مصادره في و......اشنطن قولها، إن طنطاوي اجتمع سرا مع جهات في القيادة السياسية والعسكرية والاستخبارات الامريكية، اضافة لاجتماعه مع الرئيس باراك اوباما.
> 
> ...





عقولنا صغيرة حاميها حراميها

المخطط بداء ..الا وهو شرق اوسط جديد

بيضحكوا على مبارك ..والحق اقول بانه ولا عاصمة من الللذين يدعموه ستستقبلوه..كما زين العابدين..مش عايزين مصر قوية 
الدول الكبيرة تريدها دويلات
 نصلي لأخوتنا الاقباط ونتضرع بحرارة   ..

ان تمر هذه الضائقة  الشديدة على خير ..


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

خاص | مؤكد | غدا وقفتان احتجاجيتان واحدة فى انقرة وواحدة فى اسطانبول تأييدا للشعب المصرى وقفة استانبول تكون بجانب مسجد الفاتح وفى انقرة أمام السفارة المصرية


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

عاجل | مؤكد : إعتقال 350 من قيادات الإخوان المسلمين حتى هذه اللحظة


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

غدا في ألمانيا | برلين - هامبورج - ميونخ - فرانكفورت وقفات إحتجاجية تبدأ الساعة 10 صباحاً​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

غدا في أيرلندا | المصريون ينظمون وقفة إحتجاجية أمام السفارة المصرية بدبلين الساعة 3 عصراً .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

مبارك القي خطابه المنيل المستفز

يا ريته ما قاله...


----------



## اليعازر (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خطاب مبارك:


وقاحة ما بعدها وقاحة


الرب يكون في عون الشعب المصري​*


----------



## MAJI (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

شر اهون من شر
الملاحظة التي رايناها ان المتظاهرين تصاعدت اعمالهم التخريبية بعد صلاة الجمعة بسطوهم على اقسام الشرطة ونهب اسلحتها واخراج سجنائها كما  تم السطو على الممتلكات الخاصة والعامة
وهذا دليل على ان القوى الاسلامية الرجعية تريد الاستحواذ على الموقف وهذا خطر جدا على مصر


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الحكومة المصرية تجتمع بعد نحو ساعة للاستقالة
Sat Jan 29, 2011 8:59am GMTا
القاهرة (رويترز) - قال متحدث باسم الحكومة المصرية يوم السبت ان الحكومة ستقدم استقالتها رسميا في اجتماع من المتوقع أن يعقد عند الظهيرة (1000 بتوقيت جرينتش) يوم السبت ومن المرجح أن تشكل حكومة جديدة بسرعة كبيرة.

وكان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك قال مساء يوم الجمعة انه طلب من الحكومة الاستقالة بعد احتجاجات في جميع أرجاء البلاد.

وقال مجدي راضي لرويترز ان الحكومة ستجتمع بعد نحو ساعة من أجل الاستقالة وان الرئيس سيعلن من سيكون رئيس الوزراء المقبل.

وتابع أن ما فهمه من خطاب الرئيس هو أن الحكومة الجديدة يجب أن تتشكل سريعا يوم السبت.

http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE70S08K20110129


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

‏	
‏ الجزيرة : الحالة الأمنية في القاهرة غير مستقرة واستمرار اعمال النهب في بعض المناطق - منذ ثوانٍ


: شاهد عيان للجزيرة توك : مقتل 15 في ميدان التحرير ليلة أمس في وسط القاهرة 
‏ - منذ 9 دقيقة


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

صحفيون للجزيرة: أهالي القتلي يتجمهرون حول مشرحة الموتي في السويس ‏ - منذ ثوانٍ


‏	
 المتظاهرون في السويس يهتفون بسقوط حسني مبارك عبر الجزيرة من أمام المشرحة 
‏ - منذ ثوانٍ


‏	: مراسلة الجزيرة : أكثر من عشرين جثة في الإسكندرية وحدها جراء احتجاجات أمس 
‏ - منذ ثوانٍ


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*لم يعد يوم 25 يناير هو اليوم المشهود فقط ... بل هنا 26 و27 و28 و29 ومحتمل سيكون هذا الشهر هو شهر التحرير المصري*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

ربنا يستر
اشكرك صوت صارخ للخبر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Twin قال:


> *لم يعد يوم 25 يناير هو اليوم المشهود فقط ... بل هنا 26 و27 و28 و29 ومحتمل سيكون هذا الشهر هو شهر التحرير المصري*​


 

*يسقط حسني مبارك...*


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يسقط حسني مبارك...*


 
*يا تروث المشكلة مش في شخص مبارك ... المشكلة في نظام كامل كان يحكم الشعب*
*مبارك كشحص فهو جيد وليس بسيئ ولكن يعيبه نظامه وحكومته ...*
*وهو رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة القائد الأعلي .... فمستحيل يتشال الا بأتقلاب عسكري ... لأن الجيش هو أعلي سلطة في البلد*

*بس هو عين نائب له ... ودية أول مرة في تاريخه الرئاسي يعمله *
*ومعني كدة أنه مش هيرشح نفسه في أنتخابات الرئاسة القادمة .... ولو حصل قبلها وهو أتقتل النائب هيمسك مكانه علطول وده هيمنع وصول أي أبواش لرئاسة مصر*

*صلواتك لشعب مصر يا تروث*​


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Twin قال:


> *يا تروث المشكلة مش في شخص مبارك ... المشكلة في نظام كامل كان يحكم الشعب*
> *مبارك كشحص فهو جيد وليس بسيئ ولكن يعيبه نظامه وحكومته ...*
> *وهو رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة القائد الأعلي .... فمستحيل يتشال الا بأتقلاب عسكري ... لأن الجيش هو أعلي سلطة في البلد*​
> *بس هو عين نائب له ... ودية أول مرة في تاريخه الرئاسي يعمله *
> ...


 

كل كلمة قلتها يا توين صح​


----------



## Eva Maria (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*


Twin قال:





يا تروث المشكلة مش في شخص مبارك ... المشكلة في نظام كامل كان يحكم الشعب
مبارك كشحص فهو جيد وليس بسيئ ولكن يعيبه نظامه وحكومته ...
وهو رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة القائد الأعلي .... فمستحيل يتشال الا بأتقلاب عسكري ... لأن الجيش هو أعلي سلطة في البلد

بس هو عين نائب له ... ودية أول مرة في تاريخه الرئاسي يعمله 
ومعني كدة أنه مش هيرشح نفسه في أنتخابات الرئاسة القادمة .... ولو حصل قبلها وهو أتقتل النائب هيمسك مكانه علطول وده هيمنع وصول أي أبواش لرئاسة مصر

صلواتك لشعب مصر يا تروث​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يذكرني كلامك بحال الجماهير الامريكية قبيل إنتخاب اوباما 
إذ كانت الجماهير الامريكية وقتها تعلق آمالاً واسعة على اوباما بعد ان ضاقوا ذرعاً من بوش , وكأن اوباما يحمل عصا سحرية قادرة على تنفيذ أي شيء, 

بينما في الحقيقة, تغيير الواقع السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي لا يتعلق بشخص الرئيس, الرئيس مجرد رمز. 

بل يتعلق بكثير وكثير من العوامل والمتغيرات, ليس فقط في المنظومة السياسية 

بل في تركيب المجتمع ككل 

لكن الشعب المصري مل الدكتاتورية 
مل من عجزه  على إختيار رئيس

كل العالم الان ينتهج النظام الديمواقراطي, وهو حق للشعوب
وروح العصر الان لم تعد تحتمل فكرة الزعيم الدكتاتور 
لانها مهزلة

وهذا ما يبرر ويفسر التظاهرات 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طيب انا جيت اكتب رد للاسف جهازي هنج ليا عوده في الغد بدماغ اصفي*

*و لكن للاسف موقف البعض هنا في المنتدي اثار احباطي جدا *

*المشكله ليست مبارك انها مشكله نظام كامل و لكن الكلام دا يتقال في ظل جمهوريه برلمانيه لا مركزيه زي الي عندنا*

*دا امريكا صلاحيات الرئيس فيها اقل يا اخي*

*لي عوده *

*سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المشكلة ليست مشكلة شخص فى حد ذاته المشكلة مشكلة system ,دستور ,قوانين ,تركيبة المجتمع الفكرية والنفسية 

هل المجتمع تعود وتربى على الديموقراطية وانتقال السلطة ؟هل تعود على الحريات وان القانون يمشى على الجميع ؟هل تعود على انه هو الى يعمل الدستور والحكم مش يكون بس فى ايد شخص واحد ولكن الرئيس بيكون موظف يعمل ضمن منظومة كاملة من المؤسسات 

مثل رئيس امريكا ,رئيس امريكا مش بياخد اى قرار من دماغه انما بيمشى على منظومة وخطة لامريكا يجب تنفذيها بيه او من غيره 

ياجماعة اوروبا والشعوب المتحضرة لم تصل لهذا المستوى من الديموقراطية بين يوم وليلة ولكن ده اخد وقت كبير جدا منهم وتضحيات كتيرة وضحايا ودماء وحروب من اجل الحرية 

هما مش كانوا قاعدين فى بيوتهم والحرية جات لحد عندهم لا هما كافحوا وحاربوا ودفعوا تمن الحرية والاجيال الجديدة طلعت على الحرية الى دفع تمنها الاباء والاجداد 

علشان كده تلاقيهم مش مستعدين تحت اى ظرف من الظروف انهم يضحوا بالحرية ديه ولا انهم يتنازلوا عنها ولا انهم يتنازلوا عن اى حق من حقوقهم الانسانية 

اى بناء قوى محتاج اساس قوى ,الشعوب المتحضرة ديه عندها اساس وتاريخ وbase طويل من الكفاح من اجل الحرية وعلشان كده لازالوا مستمرين على نفس الخط لحد دلوقتى 

افتكر الموضوع مش موضوع تغيير رئيس بس لان الرئيس فى النهاية هو نتاج الشعب 
لو كان شعب مقموع ومقهور واتعود على الاهانة ومعندوش انتماء حقيقى وحب حقيقى للوطن ولا احساس بالوطنية الحقيقية العملية , بعيد عن الشعارات والاغانى, ومعندوش اى فكرة عن العمل الاجتماعى والجماعى فى المجتمع ولكن تلاقى كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى من كتر الضغط والظلم والقهر 
اكيد هيطلع الرئيس من نفس عينة الشعب ده ,هيكون شخص انانى حاقد محروم لايفهم معنى الحرية والديموقراطية لانه مشفهاش قبل كده 
والعكس صحيح 
اعتقد شعوبنا محتاجة تربية جديدة على افكار جديدة علشان نقدر ننتج حكام يعملوا لصالح الشعب حكام عندهم sense of community 
*


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

كلامك تمام يا نانسي

وانتي لخصتيهم في هاتين الجملتين

*اى بناء قوى محتاج اساس قوى ,الشعوب المتحضرة ديه عندها اساس وتاريخ وbase طويل من الكفاح من اجل الحرية وعلشان كده لازالوا مستمرين على نفس الخط لحد دلوقتى 

افتكر الموضوع مش موضوع تغيير رئيس بس لان الرئيس فى النهاية هو نتاج الشعب *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*طب لما الرئيس نتاج الشعب الكل قرفان منه ليه؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




> ياجماعة اوروبا والشعوب المتحضرة لم تصل لهذا المستوى من الديموقراطية بين يوم وليلة ولكن ده اخد وقت كبير جدا منهم وتضحيات كتيرة وضحايا ودماء وحروب من اجل الحرية
> 
> هما مش كانوا قاعدين فى بيوتهم والحرية جات لحد عندهم لا هما كافحوا وحاربوا ودفعوا تمن الحرية والاجيال الجديدة طلعت على الحرية الى دفع تمنها الاباء والاجداد
> 
> علشان كده تلاقيهم مش مستعدين تحت اى ظرف من الظروف انهم يضحوا بالحرية ديه ولا انهم يتنازلوا عنها ولا انهم يتنازلوا عن اى حق من حقوقهم الانسانية



احنا لازم نعمل كدا و ياريت نعمل كدا و بصلي نبقي كدا

احنا اخدنا الخطوه الاولي الي علمت لك عليها بالاحمر

الي هيا الدم الي هو تمن الحرية

يا ري نكمل للاخر يا رييييييييييييييييييييييييت تكون خطوه سليمه

كله حيبان

سلام المسيح


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب لما الرئيس نتاج الشعب الكل قرفان منه ليه؟؟؟​*



*اه ياتروث هو قرف منه بعد قد ايه ؟ بعد كااااااااااام سنة ؟ وكام مصيبة ؟ده يوضحلك للاسف اننا شعب مغيب وسلبى واتعود على الاهانة والذل احنا شعب متربناش على الحرية وبنعتبرها منحة او هبة من الحاكم وليست حق اساسى لاى مواطن ,لو مكانش الشعب هاج دلوقتى ده كان هيبقى معناه انه شعب ميت تماما ,بس هو قام وده معناه انه لسه فى روح *


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

اذا رحلت حكومة مبارك فالمصريون لايملكون ضمان بقدوم حكومة جديدة تحقق احلامهم ومطالبهم
كل الذين في الافق هم من نتاج الغوغاء والرجعية


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




MAJI قال:


> اذا رحلت حكومة مبارك فالمصريون لايملكون ضمان بقدوم حكومة جديدة تحقق احلامهم ومطالبهم
> كل الذين في الافق هم من نتاج الغوغاء والرجعية



*تمام كلامك وعلشان كده انا قولت ان الشعب نفسه محتاج تربية جديدة على افكار جديدة من اول وجديد ,حالة الفوضى والمهزلة السياسية الى مصر فيها لايمكن ينتج عنها حاكم كويس 
التغيير مش بيحصل فى يوم وليلة ولا التغيير تغيير اشخاص او اسماء حكام ,انما التغيير تغيير عقول تغيير افكار ,تغيير مبادئ انسانية وقانونية ودستورية جديدة ,هو ده التغيير 
*


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*تمام كلامك وعلشان كده انا قولت ان الشعب نفسه محتاج تربية جديدة على افكار جديدة من اول وجديد ,حالة الفوضى والمهزلة السياسية الى مصر فيها لايمكن ينتج عنها حاكم كويس 
التغيير مش بيحصل فى يوم وليلة ولا التغيير تغيير اشخاص او اسماء حكام ,انما التغيير تغيير عقول تغيير افكار ,تغيير مبادئ انسانية وقانونية ودستورية جديدة ,هو ده التغيير *
بالضبط
والعراق شاهد حي
والتربية تبدأ من البيت والمدرسة
يعني المسألة تحتاج تغيير جذري


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

بالفعل يا ماجي اللي بيظن مصر ها تبقى دولة واحدة ..هو واهم 

مع انني لا احبذ التقسيم فيها حرب الالف عام بين الطوائف..

ستكون ثلاث دول ..

والشعب لا يمللك غير انزال النظام بالضربة القاضية 

والباقي سهلل على المصممين..


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

سيكون للمسيحيون دولة  من الان..


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ياجماعة بليز ارحمونا من الكلام ده احنا اعصابنا مش مستحملة تقسيم ايه بس ؟ بلاش نسبق الاحداث ونتعب اعصابنا الرب يتدخل ويحفظ مصر *


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

فلنصلي ونطلب من الرب ان يعمل كل ماهو خير للشعب المصري ولتكن مشيئته هو وليس مشيئتنا نحن فنحن ومهما زاد علمنا فهو ادرى بمصلحتنا 
لك نطلب فاستجب يارب


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

للأسف هذا الذي يحصل

بللبنان
 انهارت الحكومة تحت ضغط الشعب المعارض

فسقط السنة الذين استبدوا بلبنان 6 سنوات..

بالعراق 
اصبحت ثلاث عراقات

السودان

 سودانان

تونس الثورة ما زالت باولها

والان مصر وستلحق بها دوللة اخرى مجاورة تذكروا كلامي..

هلل هذا صدفة؟؟

ام انه فايروس معدي؟؟

الرب يحمي شعبه المسيحي لانه من بداية التاريخ 

الحلول تتم على حساب الاقليات..

واخيراً من حرقتنا على الوضع والناس مش فاهمة ماذا تفعل..

فقط اصلبوه..  اصلبوه  ..بغض النظر ان اكان حاكما نزيها او لا...


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

والان مصر وستلحق بها دوللة اخرى مجاورة تذكروا كلامي..
من هي ياكليمو ؟ غششني 
على هذا الاساس ستتغير خارطة العالم
لكن لماذا لايحصل هذا في السعودية وايران ؟ وهما الدولتان الغنيتان والتي يعاني شعبيهما من انتهاك لقوق الانسان ومن الفقر والبطالة والفساد الاداري


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ياجماعة كفاية توقعات ارجوكوا ,الواحد بجد اعصابه محروقة من الى بيحصل على ارض الواقع مش مستحملين كمان توقعات*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ما سيحدث في مصر مرهونا بتحرك النظاااااااااام الكوره في ملعب النظام لان المتظاهرين مهما تظاهروا و غضبوا الشرعيه ليست في صفهم للاسف و لان الجيش لا ينقلب في مصر و الا كان بقي خراب

و لكن خليني معاكم ان الثوره غلط

و لكن هل تسييح دم البشر علي الارض صح؟؟؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




Nancy2 قال:


> *ياجماعة بليز ارحمونا من الكلام ده احنا اعصابنا مش مستحملة تقسيم ايه بس ؟ بلاش نسبق الاحداث ونتعب اعصابنا الرب يتدخل ويحفظ مصر *



*صح و لو سمحتم كمان

احنا فاهمين بلدنا ظروفها ايه بالظبط انه التقسيم صعب اوي جغرافيا و لوجستيا في مصر

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* رصد | ميدان التحرير .. 1/2/2011*​ 













































































​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الحزب الوطنى يسير مظاهرات لمناصرة حسنى مبارك ... قوامها ..العشرااااات...!*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بيان للقوات المسلحة || سنستمر في حمايه الوطن مهما كانت التحديات*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*عــاجل من ميدان التحرير || قام مجموعه من المؤيدين لمبارك بإفتعال المشاكل مع المتظاهرين وذلك لحث الجيش للدخول علي الخط وضرب المتظاهرين , والمتظاهرون متمسكون بمطالبهم بضرورة تنحي مبارك عن الحكم ورحيله*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أعلن أعضاء الائتلاف الوطنى للتغيير الاستجابة للدعوة التى وجهها عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، للدخول فى الحوار مع القوى السياسية، مشيرين إلى أن قبولهم للحوار جاء حفاظاً على أمن وسلامة واستقرار الوطن، وأنهم لا يملكون توجيها لأحد غير أنفسهم.

وحذر أعضاء الائتلاف خلال بيان صادر عنهم اليوم المحتجين من أى محاولة للمساس بأمن وسلامة المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير أو غيره أو أى محاولات للوقيعة بين طوائف الشعب وهيئاته وأن يحترم كل طرف رأى وعقيدة الطرف الآخر وحريته فى التعبير عنها، وتتحمل السلطات المعنية المسئولية عن أى تخريب أو اشتباكات بين أطراف الشعب.

كما طالب الأعضاء بالتمسك الكامل بمطالب الإصلاح التى رفعها الشارع فى 25 يناير الجارى كأساس للحوار، ومنها استقالة الرئيس وتشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية وجمعية تأسيسية لوضع دستور جديد، بالإضافة إلى حل المجالس النيابية، وإجراء تعديلات على المواد 76 و77و88و93 مع إضافة مادة جديدة تسمح للرئيس بالدعوة لانتخاب جمعية تأسيسية لوضع دستور جديد مع الفصل الكامل خلال الفترة الانتقالية بين رئاسة الدولة والحزب الوطنى.

وطالب أعضاء الائتلاف أيضا بحل مجلسى الشعب والشورى عقب الانتهاء من التعديلات الدستورية وفتح ملفات الفساد والتحقيق فيها فورا، مضيفين أنهم يحتفظون بحقهم فى الانسحاب من الحوار أو الرفض لأى إجراءات تتعارض أو تلتف حول مطالب الجماهير، بالإضافة إلى رفضهم لأى تدخل خارجى فى الشئون الداخلية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قال رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، إن المتظاهرين حملوه على الأكتاف، لافتا إلى أن مطالب هؤلاء المتظاهرين مشروعة والتى تتمثل فى إتاحة فرص العمل والحرية وحل مجلس الشعب.

وأكد ساويرس فى حديثه لقناة "العربية" أننى شاركت فى اجتماع الشخصيات الوطنية لإيجاد مخرج من الأزمة ورفض ساويرس أن يقرأ البيان الذى أصدره المشاركون فى الاجتماع وأصر أن يقرأه الدكتور كمال أبو المجد الذى حضر الحوار.

وأكد دكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد، أن أبرز المطالب تتمثل فى أن يتولى نائب الرئيس عمر سليمان الحكم وتشكيل حكومة مؤقتة خلال المرحلة الانتقالية وحل مجلس الشعب حسبما أكد دكتور كمال أبو المجد فى حواره لقناة" العربية".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أكدت مصادر أمنية هروب الشرطيين المتهمين بتعذيب الشاب خالد سعيد والتسبب فى وفاته، من سجن قوات أمن الإسكندرية، مساء السبت الماضى، وأنهما اتصلا بقيادات بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية للإبلاغ عن هروبهما وكانا يستفسران عن مدى قانونية الاستمرار فى الهروب وطلبا النصيحة، بشأن استكمال هروبهما من عدمه، ونصحهما بعض القيادات بتسليم نفسيهما إلا أنهما حتى مثول الجريدة للطبع لم يسلما نفسيهما إلى القوات المسلحة. كان سجن قوات أمن الإسكندرية قد تعرض للتظاهرات والاعتداء من قبل المساجين وآخرين من خارج السجن ما دفع أفراد الحراسة إلى تركه، وهرب عدد كبير من السجناء.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

* 
أصدر الدكتور أحمد ضياء الدين، محافظ المنيا، الثلاثاء، قرارًا يحمل الرقم 209 لسنة 2011، بوقف تنفيذ جميع الجزاءات الصادرة بحق العاملين بجهاز الدولة داخل المحافظة أيًا كانت مستوياتهم، وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور الجزاء.

وأوضح القرار أنه سيتم إلغاء الآثار القانونية والمالية التى ترتبت على تنفيذ أى من تلك الجزاءات خلال عامى 2009 و2010، واتخاذ الإجراءات المالية والقانونية الكفيلة بإزالة تلك الآثار فورًا، مطالبًا جميع جهات المحافظة بتنفيذ القرار والعمل به اعتبارًا من أمس الأول.

وأرجع «ضياء الدين» قراره إلى أن «جموع العاملين فى محافظة المنيا بشتى مستوياتهم الوظيفية، ومختلف مواقعهم، سواء كانت فى الوحدات المحلية أو فى مديريات الخدمات، أظهرت تفانيًا فى الأداء وإخلاصًا فى العمل، وتمسكًا بالوطنية والعطاء، خاصة خلال تلك الأيام العصيبة التى مرت بها مصرنا الحبيبة».


ههههههههههههههههههه
حكومة البلهاء جعلت مصر أضحوكة للعالم*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

حمدالله علي سلامتك استاذ صوت صارخ
نورت موضوعك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*




govany shenoda قال:


> حمدالله علي سلامتك استاذ صوت صارخ
> نورت موضوعك​



*شكرا ............. كانت أيام صعبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*

*​*

صورة لاحد المتظاهرين تفضح الشرطة المجرمين التي دخلت بزى مدني في ساحة التحرير وتم أخذ بطاقته العسكرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجيش يتدخل ويطلق النار على البلطجية لتحذيرهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*وزارة الخارجية: حديث أطراف أجنبية عن " مرحلة انتقالية تبدأ الآن " فى مصر هو حديث مرفوض ويهدف الى تأجيج الوضع الداخلي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد: نداء إنساني عاجل.. نريد أطباء وإسعافات أولية،الدخول سهل عن طريق مدخل قصرالنيل، المتظاهرون يسيطرون عليه.. سقوط 5 قتلى و200 جريج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*الجيش يعلن تدخلا حاسما، إذا لم تتوقف بلطجية مبارك عن الإعتداء على المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*البلطجية التابعون للحزب الوطني يعتدون على المتظاهرين بميدان الزراعة بالشرقية ويلقون عليهم الحجارة ويهددونهم بالضرب بالأسلحة البيضاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبر غير مؤكد: أحد ضباط الجيش أكد للمتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير أن قوات الجيش ضبطت منذ الظهر أكثر من 80 سيارة محملة بالمتفجرات والأسلحة البيضاء ومئات البلطجية أرادوا الدخول لميدان التحرير لإبادة المتظاهرين*


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الله يستر
احنا بنشوفكم لايف 24 ساعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*مظاهرة مأجورة الآن فى شارع شبرا تردد "بالروح ... بالدم .... نفديك يا مبارك"

لوبى الحزب الوطنى يبرز بعد سقوط رئيسه ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أيمن نور يؤكد وجود أكثر من 250 جريح فى ميدان التحرير والإسعاف لا يتمكن للوصول إليهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*50  ألف متظاهر بالاسكندرية يتجهون إلى سيدي جابر الآن يهتفون بسقوط مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة استعداد جميع المستشفيات القريبة من ميدان التحرير استقبال أى مصابين يقعون أثناء المصادمات الدائرة حاليا بين المتظاهرين المعارضين والمؤيدين للرئيس مبارك. 

فى الوقت نفسه نقلت سيارات الإسعاف مجموعة من المصابين جراء المصادمات ومن بينهم مراسل قناة العربية، محمد جابتو.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*سيارة اطفاء تدهس مواطن بمدينة دمنهور بالبحيرة

[YOUTUBE]l30kBAyWBw8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيارة اطفاء تدهس مواطن بمدينة دمنهور بالبحيرة*
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]l30kBAyWBw8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


 
*يا رب ارحم !!!!!!!*
*يا رب ارحم !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد من التحرير: إلى الأن شهيدين و300 مصاب فى الساعات الأولى لإنسحاب الجيش والمتظاهرون يهتفون ..كلنا مشروع شهادة فى سبيل تحقيق مطالبنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل || قسم الخليفة يجمع البلطجية وأرباب السوابق للهجوم على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد اليوم بالتحرير | القبض على امين شرطة من البلطجية اسمه يس علي محمد علي ورقمه : 89015191*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد هااااااااااااام ||| تم اختراق الصفحة الرئيسية من قبل السلطات المصرية وتم الأنتقال لصفحة بديلة ... وهذا هو رابط الصفحة الجديدة .... www.facebook.com/RNN.News2*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*دعت عدة شخصيات عامة مصرية، المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية، إلى ضمان أمن وسلامة شباب مصر المتجمع للتظاهر السلمى فى ميدان التحرير وغيره من شوارع وميادين المدن المصرية".

وأكد البيان الذى وقعه، خصوصاً رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس وسفير مصر السابق لدى الأمم المتحدة نبيل العربى والكاتب سلامة أحمد سلامة أن "العنف الذى تشهده بعض شوارع مصر الآن لن يؤدى إلا إلى المزيد من الاحتقان السياسى وانسداد أى أفق لانفراج الأزمة الراهنة".

كما وقع البيان الناشر إبراهيم المعلم والوزير السابق أحمد كمال أبو المجد وعدد من الباحثين من بينهم عمرو حمزاوى وعمر الشبكى وجميل مطر.

وتابع البيان "إننا نعقد الأمل على المؤسسة العسكرية للخروج بالوطن والمواطنين من هذه الأزمة، وإنقاذ أرواح شباب مصر".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*بدأت القوات المسلحة احتواء الموقف فى ميدان التحرير، كما كما قام المتظاهرون المعتصمون بالميدان بعمل إذاعات داخلية ومكبرات صوت فى كل مكان كما قاموا بتأمين مداخل فى ميدان التحرير الــ 12 ذلك بتجميع قطع الحديد والأسوار لحماية شباب الفيس بوك الذين يتظاهرون سلميًا، ومن ناحية أخرى بدأت فرق اللجان الشعبية فى إنشاء وحدات لإسعاف المصابين.

وفى المقابل قام مؤيدو مظاهرة تأييد مبارك بتسليم عدد من المتظاهرين إلى الجيش بدعوى قيامهم بقذف الحجارة.

الحزب الوطنى فى سبيله لأشعال حرب أهلية .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*خبر غير مؤكد: طريق مصر اسيوط ملىْ بسيارات النقل المحمله بالبلطجيه المسلحين المتجهين الى ميدان التحرير, قيادات الحزب الوطنى ببعض المراكز والمدن دعت منذ امس الى هذا التجمع مقابل 100 جنيه لكل فرد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*

​
قام عدد ممن اقتحموا ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم من بلطجية النظام الحاكم باعتلاء أسطح المنازل ورش مواد حارقة على جموع المتظاهرين الكثيفة فى الميدان، وقد حاول بعضهم الاحتماء بحوائط المبانى، واستعان المهاجمون ممن اعتلوا أسطح بنايات ميدان التحرير بقذف المتظاهرين بالطوب والحجارة.
كان ميدان التحرير قد تحول إلى ساحة للحرب بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس فى ظل محاولات كر وفر بين الجانبين نتج عنها سقوط مئات الجرحى فى الميدان.

استعان بلطجية النظام الحاكم بالجمال والخيول, والسؤال: كيف سمحت قوات الجيش بدخول هؤلاء البلطجية ؟؟؟

هل يوجد تواطوء ؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد: بعض أفراد الجيش ترفض أن تقف على الحياد....وتطلق النار على البلطجيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*قام المتظاهرون المؤيدون للرئيس مبارك بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين بنصب مشنقة علقوا فيها هيكلاً وكتبوا عليه الدكتور محمد البرادعى، وجلدوه ووضعوا على الهيكل لافتة كتبوا عليها "يا برادعى قول الحق أنت قبضت ولا لأ".. كما رددوا شعار "يا برادعى يا عميل شيل عيالك اللى فى التحرير".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*أكد اتحاد طلاب جامعة القاهرة خطورة ما تمر به مصر حاليًا خاصة نشوب صراع بين مؤيدى الرئيس مبارك والمطالبين برحيله فورًا، وأضاف فى بيان له أنه يؤيد وقفة الشعب المصرى وشباب مصر ومطالبهم المشروعة من أجل الحصول على الحرية وتحقيق الديمقراطية ومكافحة الفساد.

وطالب الاتحاد فى بيانه بإقرار التعديلات الدستورية وتصحيح عضوية أعضاء البرلمان والمجالس الشعبية المحلية وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وفى نفس الوقت تدعوا شباب مصر إلى الوقوف فى وجه المخربين والمنتفعين الذين يحاولون تشويه الوقفة الحضارية.

وقال البيان إن هناك حرب إعلام وحرب رأى عام بين المؤيدين للنظام والمعارضة، رافضا الادعاء الذى يربط بين الاستمرار فى المطالبة فى التغيير واستمرار الفوضى.*


----------



## bilseka (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *مظاهرة مأجورة الآن فى شارع شبرا تردد "بالروح ... بالدم .... نفديك يا مبارك"
> 
> لوبى الحزب الوطنى يبرز بعد سقوط رئيسه ...*



المظاهرة لم تكن ماخورة لاني كنت معهم
وانا قبطي ليس لي اي انتماء حزبي غير لربي يسوع
انا خرجت معاهم لان الريس لو ساب الكرسي البلد هتولع
انا مش مع اسقاط النظام ولكن انا مع اصلاح النظام التي بدء بالفعل

وبعيد عن كل ذلك لن انساكوا يا من استشهدتوا على اسم الملك المسيح في نجع حمادي والاسكندرية


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد: عاجل بلطجية مبارك يشعلون النيران فى الحديقة الخلفية للمتحف المصرى*


----------



## MAJI (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

الحكومات العربية حكومات حزبية وعشائرية واتباع 
في العراق وبعد مرور 8 سنوات لازال البعثيون يحاولون العودة الى الحكم 
ومنذ سقوطهم ولحد الان لا يسمحون للعراق بان يكون افضل مما كان عليه في زمنهم 
اوف من العقليات المتخلفة 
ربنا يجازي المسبب لهذا التخلف
ربنا يحمي شعب مصر منهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل|| البيت الابيض يدين الاعتداء علي المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل || البلطجيه يرمون المتحف المصري بالقنابل المولوتوف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*اعتراف بعض المقبوض عليهم من راكبي الخيل و الجمال بميدان التحرير, اعترفوا انهم مأجورين بواسطة كمال الجبري عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة نزلة السمان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*



​
شبكة رصد: بلطجية ميدان التحرير يحرقون سيارتين تابعتين للجيش ويلقون شماريخ نارية مشتعلة داخل المتحف المصري...

شهود عيان .. الجيش قالنا ان أخد أوامر بانه يسيب الدنيا تولع

الجيش يستخدم المياه لاطفاء المولوتوف ولا يقوم بالفصل بين الجانبين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل || مصادر:شفيق يهدد بالاستقالة بعد "مجزرة التحرير"..ومبارك يعتبر ذلك سقوط نهائي لنظام الدستور

أنباء عن أندلاع النيران فى المتحف المصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل || البيت الأبيض" "يأسف" ويدين الهجمات على المظاهرات السلمية في مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*شبكة رصد عاجل || قنابل مسيلة للدموع تلقى باتجاه المتظاهرين المناهضين لمبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*المتظاهرون يسيطرون على ميدان طلعت حرب بعد طرد المهاجمين منه و يدعون الشباب لمزيد من الدعم لتأكيد السيطرة على باقي الميادين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: 25 يناير 2011, يوم مشهود فى تاريخ مصر*

*ألقت القوى الشعبية فى سيناء والسويس القبض على عدد من عناصر حركة حماس المسلحة بقطاع غزة فى مدينة العريش وتم تسليمهم للقوات المسلحة.

وقالت المصادر اليوم، الأربعاء، إن عنصرين مسلحين ضبطا فور خروجهما من قطاع غزة وبحوزتهما أسلحة وقنابل وذخائر كانت فى طريقها إلى المظاهرات، فيما ألقى القبض على 9 آخرين بالسويس وبحوزتهما قنابل وذخائر.

ولم تستبعد المصادر تسلل عناصر مسلحة أخرى من حماس إلى الأراضى المصرية خلال الفترة الماضية.

هذا وكان عدد من الفلسطينيين المحبوسين فى مصر نجحوا فى الوصول إلى قطاع غزة عبر الأنفاق، كما ضبط الأمن المصرى 5 فلسطينيين هاربين من السجون على كوبرى السلام فوق قناة السويس واعتقلهم الجيش. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*وزارة الصحه المصرية : مقتل مجند وإصابة وإصابه 403 بجروح في مصادمات ميدان التحرير اليوم*


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

*إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *

*رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *

*أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *
> 
> *رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *
> 
> *أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *



*نعم..... فالنصلى أن يحفظ الرب مصرنا الحبيبة وشعبها وأن يُشرق بنوره عليها وفيها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*أنباء عن عشرات القتلى تم وضعهم فى حديقة المتحف المصرى ..... وعدد الجرحى بالمئات

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*كم يتوافق موقف مبارك مع موقف صدام حسين ذات يوم

كم اتمنى أن لا تتشابه النتائج *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كم يتوافق موقف مبارك مع موقف صدام حسين ذات يوم
> 
> كم اتمنى أن لا تتشابه النتائج *



*يا سلام يا ابي الغالي قولت الي كنت انا و ناس كتير هنقوله ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كم يتوافق موقف مبارك مع موقف صدام حسين ذات يوم
> 
> كم اتمنى أن لا تتشابه النتائج *




الخبرة وقراءة التاريخ  تقول:

بالنهاية من بداية التاريخ
الثورات تنتصر بالنهاية
نصلي ان لا تكون على حساب الاقليات


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*أكثر من 1400 مصاب من المتظاهرين ..محور المتحف المصري هو الأخطر ..المعتدون هم أفراد أمن مركزي وشرطة ..المتظاهرون يسطرون ملحمة في التاريخ المصري ..الجيش يتولى جميع المراحل ويمنع دخول شرطة من جديد ويترك محور المتحف المصري على المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*بلطجية الحزب الحاكم يخفون السلاح بالعلم المصرى



​*


----------



## عمادفايز (2 فبراير 2011)

*بعض مظاهر الخراب اثر المظاهرة التى حدثت يوم الجمعة الفائت فى السويس​*
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/1170675808.jpg

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/1166487113.jpg

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/1007840849.jpg

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/1127044019.jpg

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/6807181.jpg


----------



## bilseka (2 فبراير 2011)

لا لمن يريد اسقاط النظام ولكن نعم لمن يريد اصلاح النظام والفرق شاسع


----------



## bilseka (2 فبراير 2011)

*حينما قال البرادعي انه يتكلم باسم المعارضة لم تمضي دقائق الا وقام كل رموز الاحزاب برفضه كمتكلم عنهم وقالوا انهم لم يفوضوه للتكلم باسمهم
فتخيلوا انهم اختلوا قبل حتى ان يتفقوا
فلو الكرسي فضي من سيسمع لمن والبلد ساعتها هتبقى نار اكتر مليون مرة من اللى احنا فيه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*ما تعليقكم





*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما تعليقكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
لا تعليق !!! ​*


----------



## bilseka (2 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما تعليقكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



غير مقبول ولكن ليست كل مظاهرات التاييد لمبارك مثل هذا


----------



## Eva Maria (2 فبراير 2011)

المظاهرات كانت سلمية  حتى دخول "مؤيدي مبارك" بالجمال والحمير وبالحجارة

وكأن الامر مخطط 


هل ليلة واحدة كافية لكي يتجمهر كل هؤلاء لتأييد مبارك بعد خطابه ؟ 

الامر مخطط له من قبل مبارك , إشتباك من قبل أبناء الوطن حتى لا يتمكن المتظاهرون من متابعة التظاهر ضد النظام 

ما يعني أن النظام لم يتغير الا بالمسميات


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> المظاهرات كانت سلمية بالكامل حتى دخول "مؤيدي مبارك"
> 
> وكأن الامر مخطط
> 
> ...




*صح...​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما تعليقكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
من يا خذ بالسيف..بالسيف يؤخذ
هم من اشعلوا النار اولا...و الان تحرقهم نفس النار التي اشعلوها​*


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما تعليقكم*​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 

*رجل يركب جملا ... يريد أن يصنع من نفسه بطلاً *

*ولكن الوقت غير مناسب لهذا *

*وعلى الجميع الرجوع إلى بيوتهم *

*ليسهل مواجهة المدمرين *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> من يا خذ بالسيف..بالسيف يؤخذ
> هم من اشعلوا النار اولا...و الان تحرقهم نفس النار التي اشعلوها​*



*غلطانين ان فضحوا الفساد الموجود...صح نقوم نضرب و نقتل

علي فكر شاشتي صغيره يا ريت ابي الغالي رجاء محبه حاجتين

رجاء يعني تصغر الخط اولا لان شاشتي صغيره

و ثانيا تتقبل انه فيه اراء اخري برضه و نظام فرض الرأ ي دا زمنه انتهي لان معارضك له وجهه نظر برضه وة مش كل حاجه يا خونه يا يا يا ما اسهل انك تقعد تطلع القطط الفاطسه في شخص دي اسهل حاجه

و اسفه علي الازعاج 

سلام الرب يسوع يشمل الجميع...​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> هل ليلة واحدة كافية لكي يتجمهر كل هؤلاء لتأييد مبارك بعد خطابه ؟


*هؤلاء المؤيدين لمبارك هم فقط عينة صغيرة من الخمسة و ثمانون مليون مصرى الشرفاء الذين يحبون مصر و يطلبون لها الامان و الاستقرار...
و لا عجب ان يهبوا جميعا و بمثل تلك الاعداد الغفيرة بين يوم و ليلة لاجتثاث تلك الجرثومة المخربة الخائنة من وسطهم
نعم لمبارك.. و تحيا مصر​*


----------



## bilseka (3 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هؤلاء المؤيدين لمبارك هم فقط عينة صغيرة من الخمسة و ثمانون مليون مصرى الشرفاء الذين يحبون مصر و يطلبون لها الامان و الاستقرار...
> و لا عجب ان يهبوا جميعا و بمثل تلك الاعداد الغفيرة بين يوم و ليلة لاجتثاث تلك الجرثومة المخربة الخائنة من وسطهم
> نعم لمبارك.. و تحيا مصر​*



*الكلام ده تمام*​


----------



## Eva Maria (3 فبراير 2011)

*


esambraveheart قال:



هؤلاء المؤيدين لمبارك هم فقط عينة صغيرة من الخمسة و ثمانون مليون مصرى الشرفاء الذين يحبون مصر و يطلبون لها الامان و الاستقرار...و لا عجب ان يهبوا جميعا بين يوم و ليلة لاجتثاث تلك الجرثومة المخربة الخائنة من وسطهم
نعم لمبارك.. و تحيا مصر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الغريب ان أغلب المنتديات المصرية وجروبات الفيس بوك داعمة للثورة 

هناك شعور بأن التيار الرافض لمبارك هو الغالب عدداً 

وفي كل الاحوال لا يوجد مقارنة بين الاعداد التي خرجت لدعم مبارك وبين تلك الاعداد التي خرجت ضده


في اليوتيوب شاهدت كثير من شواهد فساد دولة مبارك 
من تعذيب في السجون ( الذي لا مثيل له حتى في المعتقلات الاسرائيلية ) الى فقر وجوع وبطالة الى قمع 

وتجربة الاقباط مع الامن المصري يندى لها الجبين

ببساطة جميع شروط الثورة متوفرة في مصر فلا نستغرب بركان الغضب 

هناك حالة سخط مصرية على النظام 
حالة من العذاب والكبت المصري الذي تفجر في الثورة, والذي لا يعقل أن يشفيه خطاب مبارك 


30 عاما من الاكاذيب لن يشفيها خطاب كاذب آخر 

هذا هو شعوري الشخصي 
هل تتخيل مشهد الشارع المصري في حالة سقوط مبارك: المصريين يخرجون الى الشوارع يرقصون ويغنون فرحا 

طبعاً مصلحة الاقباط في ظل حكومة مبارك او في غيرها هو موضوع لا احد يتيقن منه 

فلا احد يعرف ماذا سيكون الحكم الاتي 

لكن هذا ليس معناه أن الاقباط راضين عن حكم مبارك في كل الاحوال
بل الامر هو : السيء وليس الاسوأ 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحت انا لو مكنتش في خطر لاني متحوله لقولت لحضرتك تجربه حياتي و اهلي....معلش

الشرفاء هم الرافضين و عموما المزايده علي الشرف صعبة اوي...الشرفاء اتمسح بيهم الارض فعلا...

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*المصريين الحقيقيين...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2011)

*اتمنى اسلوب الحوار يكون ارقى من كده يا مباركين !!!
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2011)

طولوا بالكم على بعض يا جماعة

الللي بتتمنوا مش ضروري ها يحصل

الذي كتب عند الرب فقط

بلاش الطريقة دي بهكذا ظرف

وكل واحد له اللحق بقول رأيه..


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2011)

*من فضلكم كفايه 
اى مشاركه مشتته ستحذف فورا 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*رأيي عجبني وحبيت انقله


والله ياريس لو رشحت نفسك تاني حانتخبك - فى عز الازمه ماسبتناش -يامصريين انتبهوا للى مش عايزينا نعيش فى سلام وامن - واللى عاملوا الاحتججاجات دى علشان البطاله طب ما انتو ساعدتوا فى ازدياد البطاله كام محل اكل عيش لاخواتى المصريين اتحرق طب دول ذنبهم ايه اللى وراه ايجار او سداد قسط شقه قسط مدرسه للاولاده دواء لامه طب اكل عيشه اتنهب واتحرق حيعمل ايه -مستشفى سرطان الاطفال يحولوا يسرقوها ليه دول اطفال عندهم اخبث مرض نعينهم عليه ولا يتجهموا عليهم البلطجيه .

مفيش احسن من كده كلام اقدر اقوله​*


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

لا تنسوا ان هذه الثورة حققت في سبعة ايام ما فشلنا في تحقيقه على مدار ثلاثين عاما.. و ما زالت الانجازات مستمرة و لن تكتمل الا برحيل الرئيس.

لا ابالغ اذا قلت ان هذه الثورة اعظم و اشرف ثورة في تاريخ البشرية..

انها ملحمة بكل المقاييس!

هي ثورة شعبية سلمية غير ذات توجه ديني او سياسي و لكن يقودها شباب مصريون يحبون مصر ضد واحد من اكثر الانظمة قمعا في العالم..

البعض اطلق عليها ثورة الجمال.. المصريون يصبرون كثيرا على الحكام الفاسدين و لكنهم عندما يتكلمون فيجب ان يستمع الجميع..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل

المعتصمون يتحسبون لعمليه اقتحام لميدان التحرير

نقلا عن العربيه...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*الحصيله الان

3 قتلي و 13 جريح​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*اللي سمعته ان الحصيله حتي الان

3 قتلي واكتر من 160 جريح مش 13 بس

ربنا يستر من الايام الجايه شكلها هتزيد​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*13 من وقت يا حاج ههههههههههههه سلام​*


----------



## Eva Maria (3 فبراير 2011)

*الرب يباركك أختي +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *الرب يباركك أختي +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
> 
> *



*و يباركك يا قمر....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> الغريب ان أغلب المنتديات المصرية وجروبات الفيس بوك داعمة للثورة
> *



*الأخوان يسيطرون على تلك المواقع .... ويحجبون الأراء المعارضة لهم .... موقع "كلنا خالد سعيد" منعنا من كتابة أراءنا المناهضة لأسلمة انتفاضة يناير, ويقوم بحظر تعليقانا على أكاذيبه التى يرددها الآن ..... من الواضح أن هناك لعبة أخوانية حقيرة يلعبها هؤلاء الأوغاد ....., الصباحى هاجم قداسة البابا على قناة الـ B B C لمجرد أنه يختلف معهم فى الراى, أنهم ينادون بديمقراطية زائفة.... يرفضون الأراء المناهضة لأفمكارهم, على الشرفاء الأنسحاب الآن من المظاهرات والتحاور والتفاوض الآن مع السلطات*


----------



## MAJI (3 فبراير 2011)

الموقف صعب ومؤلم جدا
اذا لم تنته المظاهرة اخشى التدخل العسكري المباشر والحازم والحاسم
ان الشباب المتظاهر الاول اوصل رسالته وانتهى اما الان فهم سياسيون متحدون في الهدف مصريين واجانب
ربنا يحفظ الابرياء من الاشرار


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الموقف صعب ومؤلم جدا
> اذا لم تنته المظاهرة اخشى التدخل العسكري المباشر والحازم والحاسم
> ان الشباب المتظاهر الاول اوصل رسالته وانتهى اما الان فهم سياسيون متحدون في الهدف مصريين واجانب
> ربنا يحفظ الابرياء من الاشرار


*
الموجودون الآن هم من الأخوان وقلة من المخدوعين بأن المظاهرة مازالت للجميع.... الأخوان هم المحتلين لميدان التحرير وصارت الشعارات الإسلامية هى المرفوعة الآن, والمفروض تدخل الجيش الآن*


----------



## bilseka (3 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الموجودون الآن هم من الأخوان وقلة من المخدوعين بأن المظاهرة مازالت للجميع.... الأخوان هم المحتلين لميدان التحرير وصارت الشعارات الإسلامية هى المرفوعة الآن, والمفروض تدخل الجيش الآن*



الكلام ده صحيح 100 ف 100 
والدليل ان الكظاهرة بدءت بمشاكل البطالة وغيرها وانتهت باسقاط النظام


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*تم تحول صفحة خالد سعيد التى بدأت انتفاضة 25 يناير إلى صفحة أخوانية الأسلوب, ربما تم أعتقال صاحبها وانتزاع كلمة المرور منه, الشعارات المرفوعة الآن كلها شعارات سلفية, ويتم حجب أى رأى معارض, بل ويتم حظر أى صاحب رأى معارض

المطلوب التبليغ عنها لأدارة الفيس بوك *


----------



## bilseka (3 فبراير 2011)

نعم لمبارك حتى نهاية مدته ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*تدخل حماس فى المظاهرات واضح ..... هذا مقطع من موقع تابع لحماس




			مقابلة العميل عمر سليمان . فيها كثير من التهديد للأخوان المسلمين عندما قال . أن المتظاهرين بعد كلمة مبارك خرجوا من الميدان ولكن هناك أناس دفعوهم إلى الميدان للاعتصام . فالأمر كان واضح تهديد مبطن للأخوان المسلمين .. 
لهذا يجب أخبارهم بحلق اللحى .. وعدم والإظهار بمظهر إسلامي . المرحلة الآن تستلزم ذلك 
ولا يتحدثون بالغة العربي بل بالهجة المصرية .. رجاء من يستطيع أخبارهم فليفعل 

هؤلاء الآن يعملون على شق الصف . فحرصوا يا أخواننا فو الله أنتم الأمل الآن بعد الله عز وجل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## esma (4 فبراير 2011)

يا اخواني الاحباء
فيه مثل مصري بيقول ربنا عرفوه بالعقل..

اكبر مظاهرات اخوانية في تاريخ مصر كانت عام 2005 و كان عدد المتظاهرين على مستوى الجمهورية لا يزيد عن 50 الف متظاهر.

المتظاهرون في يوم الثلاثاء وصلوا الى اكثر من 5 مليون وفقا لاقل التقديرات..

الاخوان ليسوا بهذا العدد و ليسوا بهذه القوة.


----------



## bilseka (4 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> يا اخواني الاحباء
> فيه مثل مصري بيقول ربنا عرفوه بالعقل..
> 
> اكبر مظاهرات اخوانية في تاريخ مصر كانت عام 2005 و كان عدد المتظاهرين على مستوى الجمهورية لا يزيد عن 50 الف متظاهر.
> ...



*:fun_oops:​*​


----------



## bilseka (4 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> يا اخواني الاحباء
> فيه مثل مصري بيقول ربنا عرفوه بالعقل..
> 
> اكبر مظاهرات اخوانية في تاريخ مصر كانت عام 2005 و كان عدد المتظاهرين على مستوى الجمهورية لا يزيد عن 50 الف متظاهر.
> ...



حلوة اخواني ديه
مين اللى الخارق اللى قدر يحدد ويعد الملايين ديه
ده الاستاد بيبقى مليان ب70 الف


----------



## esma (4 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> حلوة اخواني ديه
> مين اللى الخارق اللى قدر يحدد ويعد الملايين ديه
> ده الاستاد بيبقى مليان ب70 الف





انا اقصد عدد المتظاهرين في مصر كلها..
و ارجع الى وكالات الانباء..


----------



## bilseka (4 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> انا اقصد عدد المتظاهرين في مصر كلها..
> و ارجع الى وكالات الانباء..



اتحدى اي وكالة انباء تقدر تحصر عدد المتظاهرين


----------



## esma (4 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> اتحدى اي وكالة انباء تقدر تحصر عدد المتظاهرين



دي أرقام تقديرية غير دقيقة طبعا...
هل عندك أرقام أخرى و مصدرها لكن أرجوك بلاش الصحافة القومية و الا هيطلع اللي احنا فيه ده كله سببه تلات تلاف من القلة المندسة.


----------



## bilseka (4 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> دي أرقام تقديرية غير دقيقة طبعا...
> هل عندك أرقام أخرى و مصدرها لكن أرجوك بلاش الصحافة القومية و الا هيطلع اللي احنا فيه ده كله سببه تلات تلاف من القلة المندسة.



سيدي العزيز
ارجوك ان لا تقول ارقام طالما انت لم تعلم

اما بالنسبة لي 
انا لا اعلم عدد المتظاهرين
ولا اوافق على الثلاثة الاف او الخمسة ملايين


----------



## esma (4 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> سيدي العزيز
> ارجوك ان لا تقول ارقام طالما انت لم تعلم



اعتقد اننا جميعا نعلم من خلال وكالات الانباء و المصادر الصحفية.

و ليس مطلوبا مني ان اذهب و اعد المتظاهرين نفر نفر لكي اعلم عددهم.


----------



## bilseka (7 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> اعتقد اننا جميعا نعلم من خلال وكالات الانباء و المصادر الصحفية.
> 
> و ليس مطلوبا مني ان اذهب و اعد المتظاهرين نفر نفر لكي اعلم عددهم.



ولا نفر نفر ولا حاجة
انا قصدي ان ان وكالات الانباء ديه اغلبها بتبالغ
والدليل
ناس تقول مليون وناس تقول اتنين واللى يقول خمسة وستة 
فده اكبر دليل ان العدد لا يتخطى 300 الف والرقم ده برضه حسب وكالات الانباء
وعلى فكرة اعتقد ان عدد الاخوان دلوقتي 
اكتر من 2005 بخصوص المقارنة التي استعنت بها


----------



## bilseka (7 فبراير 2011)

*للعلم فقط ....

مساحة ميدان التحرير حوالي 82000 م2

اذا تخيلنا أن المتر المربع يستوعب فردين أو حتي ثلاثة أفراد

فان عدد من يمكنهم التواجد بالميدان لايمكن أن يتعدي 240 ألف شخص علي أقصي تقدير

فكيف يقول محتلين الميدان بأنهم جمعوا 2 مليون به

حكموا عقلكم ....*​


----------



## govany shenoda (7 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *للعلم فقط ....*​
> 
> 
> *مساحة ميدان التحرير حوالي 82000 م2*​
> ...


سوري للدخول في الحوار
بس الكلام ده مش صحيح
شكلك متعرفش المصريين بيحبو بعض اد ايه هههههههههه
انا ممكن اقولك ان المتر المربع ممكن يستوعب 6او 7 او 8 
انت مش بتشوف الناس لايوجد مسافه بين الفرد والتاني
هي ديه مصر في الزحمه هههههههه سواء كان بقي مظاهرة او موصله اوحتي 
طابور عيش


----------



## bilseka (8 فبراير 2011)

*1-عفوية واندفاع شباب مكبوت ومعه كل الحق
2-تخطيط دنيء اخواني لكي يشل امن البلد عن طريق حرق اقسام الشرطة والمحاكم
3-غباء وخيانة الامن في شخص حبيب العادلي
4-ركوب الموجة من قبل الاحزاب المعارضة اللى فاجئة لاقينهم بيتكلموا بقوة اكنهم هما اصحاب ثورة لاشباب

هذا من وجهة نظري ماحدث*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2011)

*الأن وبعد أن أنتهى المولد بأربع شهور

ماذا عن الحصاد ؟؟؟؟

تم الأطاحة بنظام سياسى فاسد

فصرنا تحت ديكتاتورية دينية فاسدة

ونتجة الآن نحو هاوية الجوع ... ​*


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2011)

*يعنى بالعربى اصبحت
فعلا
25 خسائر
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *يعنى بالعربى اصبحت
> فعلا
> 25 خسائر
> *​



*ياريت يا بيتر نقدر نجمع المواضيع الخاصة بثورة الغضب, فموضوعى توقف عند 4 فبراير .... فنحاول نجمع المواضيع اللى بعد هذا التاريخ لوضع تاريخ مفصل عن هذا الحدث الذى يعتبر اهم حدث فى مصر خلال قرون .... لأن مصر مقدمة على مرحلة إسلامية سوداء ..... وسيتبعها زوال الإسلام نهائيا منها بعد أنكشاف أمره وتعريه من محاولات تجميله خلال قرون من السنين

ياريت نقدر ..... لأنه تاريخ مصرنا اللى كانت محروسة .... فصارت منهوبة مخروسة ..... وستكون موكوسة شعنونه .... إلى بهية مبروكة *


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ياريت يا بيتر نقدر نجمع المواضيع الخاصة بثورة الغضب, فموضوعى توقف عند 4 فبراير .... فنحاول نجمع المواضيع اللى بعد هذا التاريخ لوضع تاريخ مفصل عن هذا الحدث الذى يعتبر اهم حدث فى مصر خلال قرون .... لأن مصر مقدمة على مرحلة إسلامية سوداء ..... وسيتبعها زوال الإسلام نهائيا منها بعد أنكشاف أمره وتعريه من محاولات تجميله خلال قرون من السنين
> 
> ياريت نقدر ..... لأنه تاريخ مصرنا اللى كانت محروسة .... فصارت منهوبة مخروسة ..... وستكون موكوسة شعنونه .... إلى بهية مبروكة *


*وصلت الرساله
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2012)

*للرفع ...... لاسترجاع ما حدث .... وإعادة تقيمه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

حتى نتذكر ........ للرفع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يوليو 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *يعنى بالعربى اصبحت
> فعلا
> 25 خسائر
> *​



*انتهت بكدا للاسف...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انتهت بكدا للاسف...​*



*لا ....... لم تنتهى ...... إنها سنوات المخاض ...... لمولد مصر من جديد ..... هكذا قال الرب الإله*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2013)

نحن من فعلناها وها الان نستكملها مع من يريدها مصريه خالصه
معانا يارب !


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

مد ايديك يارب وكملها بخير
ثورة تصحيح حقيقية بعد اعجواج مخيييييف


----------

